# It's official...ABD is going to Japan!



## CaliKris

ABD will be going to Japan starting in 2019!!  This was just announced at D23 Japan.  The Japan trip will include Tokyo and Kyoto.  Trips can be booked starting this spring.  Check out the Disney Parks Blog article:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/02/d23j-update-abd-japan-itinerary/


----------



## Cousin Orville

lol.. you beat me to it!

Let the planning begin!


----------



## AlixaLock

Ha!  Was just coming to post the same.  I am so excited and can’t wait for this!


----------



## calypso726

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Whoo hoo! So excited and can't wait for details!


----------



## distravel

So exciting! Can't wait for the details.


----------



## distravel

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Whoo hoo! So excited and can't wait for details!


Ha Ha . We posted at the same time. Great minds think alike.


----------



## sayhello

YAY!!!  So excited!!


----------



## MouseOfCards

Sounds exciting! Assuming that this includes Tokyo Disney Sea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

distravel said:


> Ha Ha . We posted at the same time. Great minds think alike.


That is hilarious!!! Great minds indeed!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

MouseOfCards said:


> Sounds exciting! Assuming that this includes Tokyo Disney Sea. Thanks for sharing!


I'm hoping same thing even though they didn't mention, which is strange.


----------



## AquamarineSteph

Not holding my breath until I see details.


----------



## danv3

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'm hoping same thing even though they didn't mention, which is strange.



Yeah I also thought it was strange that the parks weren’t mentioned. Maybe an add on at the beginning or end of the trip. 

Anyway, can’t wait to see the details!


----------



## tgeorge

I just saw this on Facebook and rushed over here to see what people were saying Is that a sign that I may have a problem? LOL

I’m so excited about this! I hope I can make 2019 work, but may have to look at 2020. Either way, it is happening! Excited to see what the itinerary looks like. Woohoo!! Japan is finally an option!


----------



## RebelHawk

I can't wait to see what the price of this trip will be. It seemed the rumors were always that this trip was going to be cost prohibitive for ABD to offer.


----------



## WeLoveABD

tgeorge said:


> I just saw this on Facebook and rushed over here to see what people were saying Is that a sign that I may have a problem? LOL
> 
> I’m so excited about this! I hope I can make 2019 work, but may have to look at 2020. Either way, it is happening! Excited to see what the itinerary looks like. Woohoo!! Japan is finally an option!





RebelHawk said:


> I can't wait to see what the price of this trip will be. It seemed the rumors were always that this trip was going to be cost prohibited for ABD to offer.


Ditto all that--so happy to see that Facebook announcement!


----------



## WeLoveABD

danv3 said:


> Yeah I also thought it was strange that the parks weren’t mentioned. Maybe an add on at the beginning or end of the trip.
> 
> Anyway, can’t wait to see the details!


My guess is that it will be a post or pre add on to the main trip


----------



## WeLoveABD

WeLoveABD said:


> My guess is that it will be a post or pre add on to the main trip


ABD said dates released end of April or early May.


----------



## CaliKris

Having been fortunate enough to visit the Tokyo parks, I can say it would be a shame as a Disney fan to fly all the way to Japan and not visit them.  These parks get very crowded in the summer, so I would hope ABD could provide some Fastpasses whether or not this is an ABD add on.  With the Olympics coming to Tokyo in 2020, one can only imagine the crowds.

We have been to Tokyo and Kyoto, but I would love to go again with ABD.  Now I just have to convince my hubby.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Yes, I'm hoping parks will be included or an add on offered as well.

Having said that, I think to keep the prices within a desired range, it will be a 7 night adventure without parks.  If that's the case, I just hope they can reach an agreement with the Oriental Land Company to offer a TDR add on.


----------



## marcyleecorgan

*excited noises*


----------



## BluesTraveler

Exciting!  I'm looking forward to seeing the itinerary.


----------



## SingingMom

The only bad thing about this news is I have a feeling my family is going to make me wait AGAIN to go to Italy!  I NEED to get to my motherland before I die!  LOL


----------



## scottmel

I have noticed in the past so many people were hopeful for a Japan trip...Is this because of the parks over there? I am not too well versed in Japan AT All...my daughter loves animae cartoons so that is the extent of my knowledge of Japan! What is the big draw to Japan if not the parks?


----------



## tgeorge

SingingMom said:


> The only bad thing about this news is I have a feeling my family is going to make me wait AGAIN to go to Italy!  I NEED to get to my motherland before I die!  LOL



This made me laugh, I’m sorry. Just tell them they can wait until 2020 since you’ve so willingly put aside your choice


----------



## SingingMom

tgeorge said:


> This made me laugh, I’m sorry. Just tell them they can wait until 2020 since you’ve so willingly put aside your choice



Our first ABD was DD's choice - HS graduation gift London & Paris 
second ABD was Germany because our "big brother" was guiding 
third ABD was Central Europe because DH wanted to see Prague and he NEVER asks for anything! 
fourth ABD was Spain because a dear friend was guiding and DD's friend also offered an additional two days private tour of Madrid! 
fifth ABD is next week - Backstage Magic - so DD can add DL to her research. (We've done DLP & she's a WDW CM) 

I WANT TO SEE ITALY!


----------



## tgeorge

SingingMom said:


> Our first ABD was DD's choice - HS graduation gift London & Paris
> second ABD was Germany because our "big brother" was guiding
> third ABD was Central Europe because DH wanted to see Prague and he NEVER asks for anything!
> fourth ABD was Spain because a dear friend was guiding and DD's friend also offered an additional two private tour of Madrid!
> fifth ABD is next week - Backstage Magic - so DD can add DL to her research. (We've done DLP & she's a WDW CM)
> 
> I WANT TO SEE ITALY!



All of them totally make sense, but I can see that Italy is definitely a bucket list for you. I want to do Italy, and it was going to be my next ABD, since my Mom backed out of the river cruise, but I think Japan would win for me Good luck on getting Italy done, you’ll definitely get there!

Have a great time on BSM. It was fantastic when I did it in December. You guys will have fun


----------



## AquaDame

scottmel said:


> I have noticed in the past so many people were hopeful for a Japan trip...Is this because of the parks over there? I am not too well versed in Japan AT All...my daughter loves animae cartoons so that is the extent of my knowledge of Japan! What is the big draw to Japan if not the parks?



Not for me, personally. I find Japanese culture to be exotic, tranquil and welcoming and their country a place of beauty. I love their cuisine, and their country is abnormally safe and organized. Their castles, fashion, history etc are all very different than European options (OK, ok modern fashion is eclectic and all over the board now, including the day to day drabness of business garb) but I find it easier to access since many people there speak english and they tend to be kind to foreigners. Since they take care of their old heritage landmarks and had their borders closed 1641 to 1853 there is a LOT of ancient sites that are distinctly Japanese and original to enjoy.


----------



## danv3

AquaDame said:


> Not for me, personally. I find Japanese culture to be exotic, tranquil and welcoming and their country a place of beauty. I love their cuisine, and their country is abnormally safe and organized. Their castles, fashion, history etc are all very different than European options (OK, ok modern fashion is eclectic and all over the board now, including the day to day drabness of business garb) but I find it easier to access since many people there speak english and they tend to be kind to foreigners. Since they take care of their old heritage landmarks and had their borders closed 1641 to 1853 there is a LOT of ancient sites that are distinctly Japanese and original to enjoy.



All of this...

But also their parks look amazing!!!!


----------



## Donalyn

SingingMom said:


> Our first ABD was DD's choice - HS graduation gift London & Paris
> second ABD was Germany because our "big brother" was guiding
> third ABD was Central Europe because DH wanted to see Prague and he NEVER asks for anything!
> fourth ABD was Spain because a dear friend was guiding and DD's friend also offered an additional two days private tour of Madrid!
> fifth ABD is next week - Backstage Magic - so DD can add DL to her research. (We've done DLP & she's a WDW CM)
> 
> I WANT TO SEE ITALY!




Do Italy in 2019!  (That is when we are doing Italy for our first ABD.)

Give the Japan trip a year to iron out any issues.


----------



## aggiedog

I'm excited to see what the trip will look like, but I have to say after trying to plan a trip to Japan for my family, Japan is the most expensive country on the planet. I'll be interested to see what it will cost to see it with the ABD premium.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

So glad to see this trip added to the ABD roster.  Dd really wants to go to Japan next year.

I am hoping the dates work with our 2019 summer schedule.  My niece is getting married in mid-June, 2019, which is right smack in the middle of our usual travel time.  We will either have to go before that, or immediately after.  The other option would be early August.  Dd wants to do an engineering program at Vanderbilt so the month of July is already out.

We will definitely visit the Disney park if it's not included on the itinerary.  If it's included we will look at adding an additional day or two.


----------



## OhanaCuz

I can't believe it's taken this long but I'm excited for the people that get to do this ABD!



CaliKris said:


> Having been fortunate enough to visit the Tokyo parks, I can say it would be a shame as a Disney fan to fly all the way to Japan and not visit them.



Agree.  For me as parks person it would be unthinkable not to go.  I loved my time there.



scottmel said:


> I have noticed in the past so many people were hopeful for a Japan trip...Is this because of the parks over there? I am not too well versed in Japan AT All...my daughter loves animae cartoons so that is the extent of my knowledge of Japan! What is the big draw to Japan if not the parks?



I had wanted to go since I was a kid.  Technology, anime, video games, beautiful landscapes, etc.  I had to become a big kid to get the $$ to go!  



AquaDame said:


> Not for me, personally. I find Japanese culture to be exotic, tranquil and welcoming and their country a place of beauty. I love their cuisine, and their country is abnormally safe and organized. Their castles, fashion, history etc are all very different than European options (OK, ok modern fashion is eclectic and all over the board now, including the day to day drabness of business garb) but I find it easier to access since many people there speak english and they tend to be kind to foreigners. Since they take care of their old heritage landmarks and had their borders closed 1641 to 1853 there is a LOT of ancient sites that are distinctly Japanese and original to enjoy.



So true!  We landed and went out exploring at midnight in Tokyo and I felt completely safe. It was so interesting to see something ultra-modern one day and the next we're at a historic temple/castle/etc.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

what are the chances that Aman Tokyo will be on the route. Or a minshuku ?


----------



## sayhello

Personally, while I'd love to see the Tokyo parks, that is totally not the draw for me.  It's the incredible history and culture of Japan that I'm looking for.


----------



## canadakath

This will be a dream trip for us!  I am looking at changing our Rhine cruise ABD in July 2018 to Japan in 2019.  I am guessing the Japan booking will be available after my paid in full date in April.  What are my best options?


----------



## AdamEfimoff

what do you want to see in Japan?


----------



## canadakath

Sorry I should have been more clear - what are my best options for cancelling my ABD river cruise and booking Japan without losing my deposit if my paid in full date is before Japan opens for booking?


----------



## AdamEfimoff

canadakath said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear - what are my best options for cancelling my ABD river cruise and booking Japan without losing my deposit if my paid in full date is before Japan opens for booking?


I understood what you wrote.
I was just asking why do you want to go to Japan?

ps I generally do not go with the flow sorry. I have no idea. I would not cancel anything b4 knowing what they mean by Japan?


Is it Kyoto and Tokyo?
Is it Tokyo I doubt it would be Hiroshima but will it be Hiroshima and Nara and Kyoto ?


----------



## calypso726

AdamEfimoff said:


> what do you want to see?



I know the question wasn't directed at me, but I'll chime in. I want to see Mt. Fuji, visit Kawachi Fuji Garden, check out the money park in Kyoto, see some castles, see Itsukushima shrine and the golden temple in person, learn more about the culture, see the bamboo forest, check out the robot restaurant and lots of other cool stuff.


----------



## calypso726

AdamEfimoff said:


> I understood what you wrote.
> I was just asking why do you want to go to Japan?
> 
> ps I generally do not go with the flow sorry. I have no idea. I would not cancel anything b4 knowing what they mean by Japan?
> 
> 
> Is it Kyoto and Tokyo?
> Is it Tokyo I doubt it would be Hiroshima but will it be Hiroshima and Nara and Kyoto ?



The awesome thing, at least for me, about ABD is that it doesn’t matter what the itinerary is for a country I’ve never been to. Whatever they come up with will be awesome and will include experiences I would have never thought to try. At least that has been my experience over the last 9 ABD trips. The only time the itinerary matters to me is if I have already been to the country. Iceland is a perfect example. The only reason we didn’t book Iceland is because we had already been there and done most of the itinerary highlights. We are going to Japan after the China ABD this May but we aren’t really seeing Japan. We are just going to the parks for a few days. I’m glad ABD is going to Japan next year because I do want to see the country. My priorities this year are to come home after our trip and be able to say I’ve been to every Disney park in the world. Our vacation time did not give us an option do the Japan Disney parks and see the country.


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> Personally, while I'd love to see the Tokyo parks, that is totally not the draw for me.  It's the incredible history and culture of Japan that I'm looking for.



Completely agree!  I'd love to maybe spend a couple days after to go to the parks, but I really hope that it is more focused on the country, rather than the parks (similar to the China itinerary).  Japan has long fascinated me and their mix of ultra modern with ancient is definitely something to see, along with so many other beautiful parts of the country.  My DH is actually very interested in Japan, so he may decide to go with me, which is the reason I'd wait until 2020 to do this trip.  Although, he has no interest in the parks.  It is perfectly acceptable to leave him in the hotel for a couple of days, right?  He loves photography, so he can go out and take photos while I enjoy the parks  

I know they've always hesitated on Japan due to the price, so we'll see what they come out with.  However, Japan is a place I'd pay to go and see, even if it means cutting back on my normal vacation schedule.  Some things are worth the sacrifice.


----------



## AquaDame

tgeorge said:


> It is perfectly acceptable to leave him in the hotel for a couple of days, right?  He loves photography, so he can go out and take photos while I enjoy the parks



He will likely run into a lot of like-minded folks! When we went last April there were a lot of photography buffs in the parks taking pictures of things. My favorite was when a group of 3-4 with huge lenses were all gathered around taking pics of a tiny sparrow amongst the cherry blossoms.


----------



## DCPhotoGal

canadakath said:


> This will be a dream trip for us!  I am looking at changing our Rhine cruise ABD in July 2018 to Japan in 2019.  I am guessing the Japan booking will be available after my paid in full date in April.  What are my best options?



What you can do is move your July 2018 deposit to a winter trip, delaying final payment, and then move it again when the Japan trip is announced.


----------



## kbmartin

Hi guys! I have never done an Adventures by Disney trip, but I was trying to plan a trip for DH and I to visit Tokyo and the Disney parks in summer 2019 and was getting a bit overwhelmed! I am looking forward to hearing more details when they are released. It would be really nice to have a set itinerary and a tour group to rely on! Since I am a newbie, I have some questions, starting with this: Would this be a cruise? How would we get from, for example, Tokyo to Kyoto (since it mentioned both cities in the initial info release)?


----------



## CaliKris

kbmartin said:


> Hi guys! I have never done an Adventures by Disney trip, but I was trying to plan a trip for DH and I to visit Tokyo and the Disney parks in summer 2019 and was getting a bit overwhelmed! I am looking forward to hearing more details when they are released. It would be really nice to have a set itinerary and a tour group to rely on! Since I am a newbie, I have some questions, starting with this: Would this be a cruise? How would we get from, for example, Tokyo to Kyoto (since it mentioned both cities in the initial info release)?


I think this will be a land based trip.  It is very easy and quick to get from Tokyo to Kyoto on a Shinkansen (bullet train).  It takes about 2.5 to 3 hours depending on the train you take.  A motor coach would take about 6 hours.


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliKris said:


> I think this will be a land based trip.  It is very easy and quick to get from Tokyo to Kyoto on a Shinkansen (bullet train).  It takes about 2.5 to 3 hours depending on the train you take.  A motor coach would take about 6 hours.



Let’s all hope for a Shinkansen.  A 6 hr coach would not be cool.


----------



## OhanaCuz

Cousin Orville said:


> Let’s all hope for a Shinkansen.  A 6 hr coach would not be cool.



The Shinkansen is a lot of fun.  It's amazing seeing the landscape fly by so quickly.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

https://www.jnto.org.au


----------



## WeLoveABD

CaliKris said:


> I think this will be a land based trip.  It is very easy and quick to get from Tokyo to Kyoto on a Shinkansen (bullet train).  It takes about 2.5 to 3 hours depending on the train you take.  A motor coach would take about 6 hours.


Maybe Disney is doing the Japan trip now in advance of one of its ships bring based in the Asian market--ABD scouting port adventures...?


----------



## Networth

Cousin Orville said:


> Let’s all hope for a Shinkansen.  A 6 hr coach would not be cool.



I would very surprised if ABD doesn’t use the Shinkansen. The “bullet train” is famous and is considered a must do by most visitors during their time in the land of the rising sun.


----------



## AquaDame

Networth said:


> I would very surprised if ABD doesn’t use the Shinkansen. The “bulletin train” is famous and is considered a must do by most visitors during their time in the land of the rising sun.



And affords amazing views of Fuji on the right hand side (heading to Kyoto - left on the way back) if not blocked by clouds... 

Flying is, I think, faster but not as much fun or as scenic. Its about an hour flight time versus 2:15 on the Nozomi Shinkansen. I'm not sure if they would opt for the Hikari which is covered in the rail pass (I would hope not) but that only adds about 15 min to the trip.


----------



## danv3

I wonder where this ends up as far as pricing, given that the rumor in the past was that AbD was hesitant to go to Japan because of how expensive it would be.  I figure at least $1000 per person per night, which would be the most expensive trip they offer as far as I can tell (they have a few in the upper $900s per person per night).


----------



## calypso726

danv3 said:


> I wonder where this ends up as far as pricing, given that the rumor in the past was that AbD was hesitant to go to Japan because of how expensive it would be.  I figure at least $1000 per person per night, which would be the most expensive trip they offer as far as I can tell (they have a few in the upper $900s per person per night).



That’s the scary part. Whatever the pricing winds up, I doubt it will ever be less than it is the first year out and with the same itinerary. The timing could not be worse for us in that respect since it will be following two of the more expensive trips we’ve ever done. But, I am sure I will figure out how to make it work.


----------



## kbmartin

danv3 said:


> I wonder where this ends up as far as pricing, given that the rumor in the past was that AbD was hesitant to go to Japan because of how expensive it would be.  I figure at least $1000 per person per night, which would be the most expensive trip they offer as far as I can tell (they have a few in the upper $900s per person per night).



Why would it be so expensive? I thought Japan was a somewhat affordable trip without Disney... If that is the case, I will have to just go it alone and skip Adventures by Disney. :-(


----------



## RebelHawk

I've already purchased a Japan, Tokyo and Kyoto travel book and started my research on possible non ABD itineraries. Then when ABD announces the trip details I'll be doing a side by side comparison to see what they are offering vs what we might want to do and the costs. Of course if we do non-ABD then a private trip will be MUCH cheaper for us to book on our own. I have Marriott points and DVC points that will bring our hotel costs down to little to nothing. The real justification for us is that intangible that the guides bring as well as possible destinations that the name Disney might unlock that we can't or would be difficult to do on our own.


----------



## sayhello

kbmartin said:


> Why would it be so expensive? I thought Japan was a somewhat affordable trip without Disney... If that is the case, I will have to just go it alone and skip Adventures by Disney. :-(


I have read that Japan is one of the most expensive countries in the world.

Sayhello


----------



## aggiedog

We lived in Japan for 2 years, 20 years ago.  Back then, a cup of coffee in Tokyo was $8.

Dds really wanted to go to Japan for their graduation trip last year.  Having lived there, I was comfortable doing a modified DIY tour.  With 8 of us total, I didn't want total DIY, but after much searching found a company that would make arrangements, give you detailed printed instructions on how to get from the train to the hotel, etc, and arrange for guides/experiences in any given city as we wanted.  You could choose economy, moderate, high end, or a combo of those for accommodations.

I don't remember the exact number of days and the exact final cost that I came up with, but it was enough to make me look elsewhere in the world.  Traveling to 3 areas of the country, staying mostly with moderate accommodations, only a few days with full on guides, and moving about the country otherwise on our own, for about 10 days, was going to be something like $8k/person, not including air.  For significantly less money, we spent a full week in France (arranged by another semi-DIY company, boutique Paris hotel with a full day's guide the first day, high speed train to Provence, a B&B in Provence with a pool all to ourselves), then a 7 day med cruise in Concierge on MSC.

Surely they will get deal we couldn't get with a smaller company.  Surely the hotels they are choosing will be nicer than the moderate ones I was willing to do.  Throw in a full time guide or two.  Well, I'm afraid my personal sticker shock may be significant.  On the flip side, surely it can't be astronomical, since they want to be able to actually sell it. (a girl can hope...)

I will say that while I had no desire to see DLP, I would love to see Disney SeaLand in Tokyo.

I've posted this on the "other companies" thread, but here's the link to the travel company I had wanted to use for Japan.  You can get an idea of prices.  I think to prepare for a Japan ABD, I'd look under the deluxe tours  https://www.insidejapantours.com

ETA - the trip I had planned on doing was not one of their scheduled trips, but a private one for the 8 of us based on one of their itineraries.  Adding a private guide that stayed with us would have been approximately $6,000 more.


----------



## wanderlust7

aggiedog said:


> We lived in Japan for 2 years, 20 years ago.  Back then, a cup of coffee in Tokyo was $8.



Wow, and I thought the $5 coffee we had at the Sheraton Tokyo Bay was expensive!  

I just want to offer an alternative view.  I'm sure what you're pricing is closer to an ABD experience.

For DIY, we didn't find Japan all that expensive and spent $10,000 total (include airfare) for 2 adults, 2 younger kids for 11 nights.  We were able to do 1 room everywhere (which isn't always easy to find) -  4 nights in Tokyo (Asakusa area), 2 nights in a ryokan in Nikko, 3 nights at the Sheraton Tokyo Bay, 1 night Tokyo Disneyland Hotel, 1 night MiraCosta.  I found eating out cheaper than at home (near San Francisco) and there is no tipping (it's just not in the culture).  We had sushi at a casual place and the total was under $60, back home it would be at least $80 for what we got.

I found the food at TDR cheaper and better quality than at the U.S. parks as well.  Example - a set lunch at the Italian restaurant in DisneySea was 2800 yen (about $26 today) - appetizer, entree, dessert, drinks.  I would expect to pay closer to $50 at the U.S. parks.  Park tickets are a little cheaper as well - 22,400 yen 4 day ticket for adults ($210), compared to what I just paid for 4 day non-Hopper Disneyland at $260 (discounted, before the price increase).  The kids 4-11 price difference is even greater ($135 TDR vs $247 DL).

Of course this will all depend on the exchange rate at the moment.


----------



## AquaDame

Pricing depends tbh. You CAN spend a lot in Japan and Tokyo especially but you certainly don't have to. Japan's pricing hasn't really changed since the 90s which has been a problem.. their CPI has stayed flat or even declined a little since the 90s. Can you imagine if things in the states still cost the same as they did in the 90s..?

The Disney parks were by far the most expensive part of our trip for lodgings, food and of course the entertainment. That is only because we chose to stay at Miracosta and the Disneyland hotel - I had even made a much cheaper reservation at the Hilton that I ended up cancelling to splurge for onsite, taking our less than $200 per night expense to ~$500 for the DLH and ~$600 for Miracosta. We stayed at Airbnbs in Tokyo that were less than $130 a night for a very nice furnished one bedroom apartments and our hotel in Osaka was either $160 or $180 a night as well and was also very nice (and roomier tbh - apartments in Tokyo can be really small!) I could have chosen to spend $500 or more on a fancy hotel with a view in Tokyo proper also but I really loved having an entire apartment with its random city views that i wouldn't have noticed otherwise. The neighborhoods are so unique in their own ways - little parks and vending machines, gardens and cats strolling around, corner stores and watching salarymen and students rush to work or school in the morning was really nice IMO. We stayed for a few days in Shinjuku and then moved over to another one in Akihabara. 

Food can also be as expensive or cheap as you like. It's like making the choice between going to a sit down & order sushi restaurant on the main drag versus kaiten-zushi around the corner (conveyer belt). There are FANTASTIC kaiten-zushi places, some of them very fun where little trains zip your dish directly to you and jingle when it arrives so you know to grab it but some people just would never go in that kind of place. Some wouldn't get the appeal of going into Lawsons in the morning and grabbing a pastry, egg sandwich or rice ball for breakfast (which are really good - convenience store food there can be delicious and nothing like grabbing a hot dog in the states) rather than going to that fancy french cafe in the station with croissants that are $5. I had an $8 latte in Nara but it was an artisan cup of coffee - you can spend that here in my town of Portland too if you go to the fancy place - or you can just go get a sakura latte at Peets' for $3-4 as you would in the states. Most mornings we just got a 100 yen can of Boss coffee to go with our breakfast.

Our favorite meals were less than $10 - a huge bowl of slices of grilled BBQ pork on rice was 700 yen (about $7 - they had a massive $9 option that would have killed me), a set meal of fried pork cutlet with a fried egg over nice with miso soup, pickles and tea was $9 and we went to a nice curry place that was sub $10 as well but I don't remember exactly since it was our first night and I was jetlagged. These were better, IMO, than our meal at Magellan's in Disney Sea (I admit that for $50 apiece I was expecting higher caliber food but instead it was kind of weird, room temperature, and I left feeling unsatiated. It was pretty, but not delicious if that makes sense). 

I could go on and on about food in Tokyo, but really all I want to say is you can eat like a king on the cheap without trying. As everywhere, just stay away from the tourist spots - think of your own town, where the tourists go. Why? Can't they eat much better if they just open Yelp? Tokyo is the same.


----------



## tgeorge

I know it isn't an exact comparison, but just to get an idea of pricing, I looked at the Nat Geo Japan trips.  They range from $6390 for the family 9 day trip to $9500 for the 11 day Photography trip (with a couple of others in there for 11 days with prices between that). Abercrombie and Kent also has a great itinerary on their small journeys (18 in the group) with some very nice hotels for $9995. So, my guess, is that ABD will be similar.  Of course, that's just a random guess with absolutely nothing to base it on.  The China ABD (prices as of today's cursory glance) are averaging around $8799-$9399 for a 12 day trip.  My guess, is ABD may try to do a 7-9 day trip and try to keep the price around the $8000-$9000 mark.  

It will be very interesting to see what the itinerary is like and what the pricing is.  I think a lot of people can then decide it planning on your own with some tour guides or going through ABD is *worth* it from their own perspective.  I have heard that Japan is really easy to get around on your own because so many people speak English, but it would be nice to have the expert guides with you all along the way and a group to share the experience with.  A couple more months to speculate


----------



## AdamEfimoff

I have learned Japanese and by doing so I learnt 'face' is most important. Its just that Japanese people. on the whole a just really nice. Many times they stopped and helped us. And that was 12 years ago when we had no Japanese skills.


----------



## aggiedog

All good points about traveling cheaper. If it were dh and I, or just 1-2 of our kids that would be doable. With 4 kids, 13-18, and grandparents, I need more structure to keep myself sane. I’m the sole travel planner and tour guide for the group. And we need 2 hotel rooms for us and the kids. Grandparents pay for themselves and they don’t necessarily want to bunk with the teens.

I actually dream of traveling a bit more “by the seat of my pants” but we’re not there yet.

See the whole “is ABD worth it thread”. Lol. To let someone else take charge of the whole thing would be delightful, if I could just let loose on my pocket book a little!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

delete


----------



## BluesTraveler

tgeorge said:


> I know it isn't an exact comparison, but just to get an idea of pricing, I looked at the Nat Geo Japan trips.  They range from $6390 for the family 9 day trip to $9500 for the 11 day Photography trip (with a couple of others in there for 11 days with prices between that). Abercrombie and Kent also has a great itinerary on their small journeys (18 in the group) with some very nice hotels for $9995. So, my guess, is that ABD will be similar.  Of course, that's just a random guess with absolutely nothing to base it on.  The China ABD (prices as of today's cursory glance) are averaging around $8799-$9399 for a 12 day trip.  My guess, is ABD may try to do a 7-9 day trip and try to keep the price around the $8000-$9000 mark.
> 
> It will be very interesting to see what the itinerary is like and what the pricing is.  I think a lot of people can then decide it planning on your own with some tour guides or going through ABD is *worth* it from their own perspective.  I have heard that Japan is really easy to get around on your own because so many people speak English, but it would be nice to have the expert guides with you all along the way and a group to share the experience with.  A couple more months to speculate



I think Nat Geo's prices are probably a good comparison. Their family trip and A/K's family trip both look great, so I would expect ABD to be in the same ballpark.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

BluesTraveler said:


> I think Nat Geo's prices are probably a good comparison. Their family trip and A/K's family trip both look great, so I would expect ABD to be in the same ballpark.



Agreed. One of the main reasons I was waiting for ABD (rather than going with NatGeo or another tour group) was that I assumed ABD would make the parks--with perks--a part of the tour. If they aren't (or if they go add-on route that makes the overall coast unpalatable), I'll be reconsidering NatGeo and adding on my own time at the parks. I wish they'd alluded to the parks in the announcement. It makes me uneasy that they didn't


----------



## AdamEfimoff

I want to stay at Aman/Four Seasons in Tokyo


----------



## OhanaCuz

One thing that dumbfounded me was that the admission price for a day at DisneySea was significantly less than a day at a park in the USA.  I just assumed it would be ten billion dollars so I didn't even want to look it up before the trip since I was going no matter what.



AquaDame said:


> I could go on and on about food in Tokyo, but really all I want to say is you can eat like a king on the cheap without trying. As everywhere, just stay away from the tourist spots - think of your own town, where the tourists go. Why? Can't they eat much better if they just open Yelp? Tokyo is the same.



So true!  A buddy of mine just got back from there and that's how he found most of the places he wanted to eat at.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

OhanaCuz said:


> One thing that dumbfounded me was that the admission price for a day at DisneySea was significantly less than a day at a park in the USA.  I just assumed it would be ten billion dollars so I didn't even want to look it up before the trip since I was going no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> So true!  A buddy of mine just got back from there and that's how he found most of the places he wanted to eat at.


You can eat at quintessence for a lot or cheap yakitori


----------



## DVC Doc

Wow, so glad ABD is finally offering this!  I actually talked to one of the ABD executives who was on the inaugural Danube river cruise about this.  She said they’ve had a lot of requests for Japan, but every time they tried to build a tour the price came out astronomically high.  And since Disney does not own the Tokyo resort, they don’t have any leverage to hold rooms or obtain special pricing there. Very curious to see what the pricing will be!  I would bet the tour starts in Tokyo at a centrally located hotel, then Shinkansen to Osaka and Kyoto for a few days, then ends at TDR.  Maybe Hiroshima also?

In any case, DH and I will be going to Tokyo Disney Resort in about 6 weeks!  April is prime cherry blossom season and it will be the start of TDR’s 35th anniversary celebration.  We are staying 3 nights at Tokyo Disneyland Hotel, 2 nights at Hotel Miracosta, and then at the Park Hyatt in Shinjuku in Tokyo.  And yes the hotel prices are INSANE but we are flying there for free so I figured may as well splurge!  I will definitely report back with a video trip report!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

DVC Doc said:


> Wow, so glad ABD is finally offering this!  I actually talked to one of the ABD executives who was on the inaugural Danube river cruise about this.  She said they’ve had a lot of requests for Japan, but every time they tried to build a tour the price came out astronomically high.  And since Disney does not own the Tokyo resort, they don’t have any leverage to hold rooms or obtain special pricing there. Very curious to see what the pricing will be!  I would bet the tour starts in Tokyo at a centrally located hotel, then Shinkansen to Osaka and Kyoto for a few days, then ends at TDR.  Maybe Hiroshima also?
> 
> In any case, DH and I will be going to Tokyo Disney Resort in about 6 weeks!  April is prime cherry blossom season and it will be the start of TDR’s 35th anniversary celebration.  We are staying 3 nights at Tokyo Disneyland Hotel, 2 nights at Hotel Miracosta, and then at the Park Hyatt in Shinjuku in Tokyo.  And yes the hotel prices are INSANE but we are flying there for free so I figured may as well splurge!  I will definitely report back with a video trip report!


I can't wait to hear! Park Hyatt and the Disney hotels are on my list, too. I hope ABD meets my expectations with the hotels/itinerary. I don't want to be disappointed after waiting so long!!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

I am worried about the dates for the Japan trip.  With my niece getting married on June 15th, we won't be able to do an early June departure like I had planned.  If they have a June 17th departure (how slim are the chances?) then that would get us back in time for dd to start a summer course by the beginning of July.  Otherwise the only time we will have is early August.  

I did start to look at private trips (with a company by the name of Kensington Tours that came highly recommended -- they plan private trips all over the world apparently), just in case.  Japan is our travel destination next year, so we are going to do it, if not with ABD, then either with either A&K Family or on our own.  Disney Tokyo is a must for us -- min. one night, two days.   Dd is into anime and wants to go to the Pokemon place as well Nintendo (I would think we would need at least a half day for these), which I am hoping ABD will do, but I am doubtful.

I am looking forward to seeing the dates and itineraries!


----------



## RSM

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I am worried about the dates for the Japan trip.  With my niece getting married on June 15th, we won't be able to do an early June departure like I had planned.  If they have a June 17th departure (how slim are the chances?) then that would get us back in time for dd to start a summer course by the beginning of July.  Otherwise the only time we will have is early August.
> 
> I did start to look at private trips (with a company by the name of Kensington Tours that came highly recommended -- they plan private trips all over the world apparently), just in case.  Japan is our travel destination next year, so we are going to do it, if not with ABD, then either with either A&K Family or on our own.  Disney Tokyo is a must for us -- min. one night, two days.   Dd is into anime and wants to go to the Pokemon place as well Nintendo (I would think we would need at least a half day for these), which I am hoping ABD will do, but I am doubtful.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing the dates and itineraries!



If you haven't already, look at the itinerary for Thomson Family Adventures.  We are going this June and adding 2 days in the front to climb Mt. Fuji (weather permitting), doing the tour, then adding 3 days in Tokyo at the end as the itinerary seems a little light on Tokyo (taking a train from Kyoto back to Tokyo).  Obviously, it doesn't have the Disney Tokyo component, but that could be added.  As I've researched what to do in Tokyo on our own, there is so much that seem to be must do's.  Our 15 y/o even wants to get up around 3 am and go to the tuna auction.


----------



## AquaDame

DVC Doc said:


> Wow, so glad ABD is finally offering this!  I actually talked to one of the ABD executives who was on the inaugural Danube river cruise about this.  She said they’ve had a lot of requests for Japan, but every time they tried to build a tour the price came out astronomically high.  And since Disney does not own the Tokyo resort, they don’t have any leverage to hold rooms or obtain special pricing there. Very curious to see what the pricing will be!  I would bet the tour starts in Tokyo at a centrally located hotel, then Shinkansen to Osaka and Kyoto for a few days, then ends at TDR.  Maybe Hiroshima also?
> 
> In any case, DH and I will be going to Tokyo Disney Resort in about 6 weeks!  April is prime cherry blossom season and it will be the start of TDR’s 35th anniversary celebration.  We are staying 3 nights at Tokyo Disneyland Hotel, 2 nights at Hotel Miracosta, and then at the Park Hyatt in Shinjuku in Tokyo.  And yes the hotel prices are INSANE but we are flying there for free so I figured may as well splurge!  I will definitely report back with a video trip report!



Hmm... maybe. Hiroshima's Peace Memorial museum was pretty intense - I'm not sure I'd want to take kids there. We were in TDR last April - it was a GREAT time to go! We ended up liking the DLH more than Miracosta... I'm interested in what your take will be as well.  



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I am worried about the dates for the Japan trip.  With my niece getting married on June 15th, we won't be able to do an early June departure like I had planned.  If they have a June 17th departure (how slim are the chances?) then that would get us back in time for dd to start a summer course by the beginning of July.  Otherwise the only time we will have is early August.
> 
> I did start to look at private trips (with a company by the name of Kensington Tours that came highly recommended -- they plan private trips all over the world apparently), just in case.  Japan is our travel destination next year, so we are going to do it, if not with ABD, then either with either A&K Family or on our own.  Disney Tokyo is a must for us -- min. one night, two days.   Dd is into anime and wants to go to the Pokemon place as well Nintendo (I would think we would need at least a half day for these), which I am hoping ABD will do, but I am doubtful.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing the dates and itineraries!



I'm also really interested in how traveling in June goes..! Ive heard it can be rainy (but Im from the PacNW where we get that too anyway). I definitely think two full days at least... we needed more than one day per park in the end and just didn't have it sadly. Next time I'll stay longer!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Anyone who has been to Japan -- any thoughts on the Ryokans?  I have been reading about them and I am not sure if I would enjoy them.  Sleeping on a futon on the floor?  I am not sure if I'd be able to walk the next day!  And bathing in an onsen sounded lovely -- until I read a bit more about the, ahem, clothing (or lack thereof) one wears in them.  _Definitely_ not for me. 

I think if ABD stays at a Ryokan I might just do a private trip or go with A&K.  The dates and whether or not ABD visits the parks will also be a deciding factor.  With dates being a huge deciding factor.  Parks are an absolute must for us whoever we end up going with.


----------



## aggiedog

Ryokans are nice.  The futon mattresses are very thick.  You do have to be able to get down and up off the floor though.  As for the onsen, no one is making you go.  If you don't wish to, that's your choice.  I doubt anyone would think differently of you.

I lived in Japan, and I understand that many Americans are not comfortable being naked in front of others.  For me, it just illustrated that no one looks good naked.  In the local baths, you see everyone from young girls to ancient old ladies, to everyone in between.  And everyone is saggy somewhere.  LOL  It's easier to be less self conscious when you realize no one else looks like a supermodel either.


----------



## wanderlust7

I really enjoy ryokans.  It's such a uniquely Japanese experience.  We've stayed in 3 different ones and have not had any issues with bedding comfort.  As PP mentioned, the futons are thick and maybe the tatame flooring help too.

Some ryokans have private onsens you can reserve.  The one we stayed at in Hakone did.  It was outdoors, facing a river in the mountains - a very memorable experience.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

aggiedog said:


> Ryokans are nice.  The futon mattresses are very thick.  You do have to be able to get down and up off the floor though.  As for the onsen, no one is making you go.  If you don't wish to, that's your choice.  I doubt anyone would think differently of you.
> 
> I lived in Japan, and I understand that many Americans are not comfortable being naked in front of others.  For me, it just illustrated that no one looks good naked.  In the local baths, you see everyone from young girls to ancient old ladies, to everyone in between.  And everyone is saggy somewhere.  LOL  It's easier to be less self conscious when you realize no one else looks like a supermodel either.



Getting up off the floor would be an issue.  Years and years of being a runner have destroyed my knees.  And I'm too young for knee replacements.  So I am not too keen on a trip that includes a Ryokan.  

I like your point about onsens.  I just don't think I could do it.  And I'm also not sure that's how I would want to spend my time in Japan -- I tend to want to see and do as much as possible while I'm traveling. I can relax when I get home.  Though they do sound lovely.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Getting up off the floor would be an issue.  Years and years of being a runner have destroyed my knees.  And I'm too young for knee replacements.  So I am not too keen on a trip that includes a Ryokan.


I'd have a pretty hard time getting up off the floor, too!  This poor old back just ain't what it used to be!  While the Ryokan sounds kind of cool, I'd be surprised if ABD did something like that that would be physically prohibitive for a lot of folks.  I guess we'll find out!

Sayhello


----------



## aggiedog

True ryokans are usually relatively small.  ABD might have to book the entire thing, which I suppose is possible.

There are newer ones, built ryokan style, that are actually luxury hotels.  That could be an option.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm in the other camp. I would be bummed if ABD didn't include one. It's Japan bucket list


----------



## tgeorge

Some of the ones I have seen look amazing, but I can see why some people wouldn’t want to stay in one.


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> Some of the ones I have seen look amazing, but I can see why some people wouldn’t want to stay in one.


I'd love to visit one!  

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> I'd have a pretty hard time getting up off the floor, too!  This poor old back just ain't what it used to be!  While the Ryokan sounds kind of cool, I'd be surprised if ABD did something like that that would be physically prohibitive for a lot of folks.  I guess we'll find out!
> 
> Sayhello



This is my thought as well... in order to accommodate everyone I doubt they would choose a ryokan and would likely stick to nice hotels. I could see them including an optional day trip to a hot spring or something instead.

I've stayed at a few and really enjoyed them - as others said you don't HAVE to use the public baths. They tend to have private options as well though sometimes the facilities are still shared. One I stayed in I felt truly immersed... the water in the tubs were communal even though they were private. I got out pretty quick when I saw the hair floating... ^^; The other ones had constant fresh water circulating. 

I can't wait to see what this trip looks like... I booked a backup cruise on DCL just in case its out of my price range but I really want to go on this!


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> This is my thought as well... in order to accommodate everyone I doubt they would choose a ryokan and would likely stick to nice hotels. I could see them including an optional day trip to a hot spring or something instead.
> 
> I've stayed at a few and really enjoyed them - as others said you don't HAVE to use the public baths. They tend to have private options as well though sometimes the facilities are still shared. One I stayed in I felt truly immersed... the water in the tubs were communal even though they were private. I got out pretty quick when I saw the hair floating... ^^; The other ones had constant fresh water circulating.






> I can't wait to see what this trip looks like... I booked a backup cruise on DCL just in case its out of my price range but I really want to go on this!


I totally agree with you!  I don't have a backup vacation booked yet - I might do Hawaii if the Japan trip doesn't look good (unlikely!) or the price is too astronomical (although I'm not sure how much is "too much" at this point.    Where do you draw the line?   )  But I *REALLY* want to go!  It's been on my bucket list for YEARS and YEARS!

Sayello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Nat Geo family and Thomson family both stay at a Ryokan during the trip, but A&K family does not.  So it shall be interesting to see what ABD does.  I think if they do it would give me pause since I know it would be very uncomfortable for me to get up off the floor and I don't think I'd truly enjoy the experience.  Did I mention that you are supposed to walk around the Ryokan in a robe and slippers they provide you with?  I would be very uncomfortable with this.

And since we could only likely do this trip in August when it's horribly humid in Japan I am not sure if we can make it work.  Now if they include some park experiences we could be swayed.  It shall be interesting.  

C'mon ABD!  Release the itinerary already!!


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> I totally agree with you!  I don't have a backup vacation booked yet - I might do Hawaii if the Japan trip doesn't look good (unlikely!) or the price is too astronomical (although I'm not sure how much is "too much" at this point.    Where do you draw the line?   )  But I *REALLY* want to go!  It's been on my bucket list for YEARS and YEARS!
> 
> Sayello



Thats a good question..! I think mine will be if it is much more than the other trips AND doesn't plus what I can do on my own. If they have some great experiences at the parks (if they do them) or some really interesting things that would be more fun as a group like doing a Tsukiji tour or geisha entertainment or something then I would probably tell them to hush and take my money! One of my biggest problems is my husband has no interest at all in doing a Japan ABD so I will absolutely be doing this solo which means a horrid supplement. I'm going to have to pro/con going ALONE to Japan versus paying a lot more to get to go with a group - not a problem most of you all will have. 



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Nat Geo family and Thomson family both stay at a Ryokan during the trip, but A&K family does not.  So it shall be interesting to see what ABD does.  I think if they do it would give me pause since I know it would be very uncomfortable for me to get up off the floor and I don't think I'd truly enjoy the experience.  Did I mention that you are supposed to walk around the Ryokan in a robe and slippers they provide you with?  I would be very uncomfortable with this.
> 
> And since we could only likely do this trip in August when it's horribly humid in Japan I am not sure if we can make it work.  Now if they include some park experiences we could be swayed.  It shall be interesting.
> 
> C'mon ABD!  Release the itinerary already!!



You didn't mention it, but the only time I saw people wearing them were when they came out of or were going into the bath.  Since they bathe at night over there most people do walk around in them but I don't think you get drummed out for not wearing robes. The shoes though ABSOLUTELY. You take your shoes off and leave them at cubbies at the entrance - shoes indoors is a big no no in Japan (hotels obviously can't control that but they do have slippers and shoe horns right at the door for you). Can you imagine trying to clean gunk from shoes off tatami mats? I can see why they do that but the slippers are really thin.

August is also a summer holiday in Japan... they get out in late July. FWIW I think I'd rather go then than June when it is really rainy. I kind of want to go over Tanabata sometime too (holiday on 7/7).

I should probably go look at these other tours and see what type of things they do!


----------



## AquaDame

Oh! It looks like the Tomsons' ryokan has "modern" rooms with western beds in addition to the futon rooms... maybe you could insist on having one of those? I loooooved Osaka, I like their itinerary more than nat geos. They call out more activities vs museums and spend another day in Tokyo instead of taking a day trip to Hakone. Tokyo just isn't getting enough time in either, but at least you aren't tossing another train ride/stop into a jammed packed schedule. But then, they DO go to Nara which almost makes up for that... Nara is really fun, especially if you have kids, since the deer are so cute! You can always stay in Kyoto another day or two to do that though. Its an easy train ride away.


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> Oh! It looks like the Tomsons' ryokan has "modern" rooms with western beds in addition to the futon rooms... maybe you could insist on having one of those? I loooooved Osaka, I like their itinerary more than nat geos. They call out more activities vs museums and spend another day in Tokyo instead of taking a day trip to Hakone. Tokyo just isn't getting enough time in either, but at least you aren't tossing another train ride/stop into a jammed packed schedule. But then, they DO go to Nara which almost makes up for that... Nara is really fun, especially if you have kids, since the deer are so cute! You can always stay in Kyoto another day or two to do that though. Its an easy train ride away.


Yep, but I'm still pretty pissed at Thomson's, who made it quite clear that I, as a solo, childless traveler, was not really welcome on their trips.  ABD has *ALWAYS* been inclusive.

Sayhello


----------



## notaprincess

Gotta agree that Japan will only be worth it if the experiences that AbD provides cannot be done on your own.
I've been to Japan alone and it was very easy to get around and do stuff.
I'm planning to go back once Disney opens their 3rd gate there and I'm totally prepared to do it on my own again.


----------



## Jess_S

sayhello said:


> Yep, but I'm still pretty pissed at Thomson's, who made it quite clear that I, as a solo, childless traveler, was not really welcome on their trips.  ABD has *ALWAYS* been inclusive.
> 
> Sayhello



It's funny because I requested a Thomson brochure thinking that as a middle-aged person with a kid, I would be their demographic. The brochure they sent me was dedicated to travelling with your Millennial "children," including discussion about how Millennials like to be treated like adults. Imagine, people between 22 and 37 wanting to cross the street by themselves and go potty without a chaperone. What a crazy generation we are. I'm guessing they sent me the wrong brochure, but they are permanently off my list of possible tour companies.

Anyway, back on topic. I'm very curious to see what the ABD Japan itinerary will include. But since my family's must-do list includes bunny island and snow monkeys, my guess is that we'll eventually just DIY Japan.


----------



## sayhello

Jess_S said:


> It's funny because I requested a Thomson brochure thinking that as a middle-aged person with a kid, I would be their demographic. The brochure they sent me was dedicated to travelling with your Millennial "children," including discussion about how Millennials like to be treated like adults. Imagine, people between 22 and 37 wanting to cross the street by themselves and go potty without a chaperone. What a crazy generation we are. I'm guessing they sent me the wrong brochure, but they are permanently off my list of possible tour companies.


OMG, how bizarre is that!   



> Anyway, back on topic. I'm very curious to see what the ABD Japan itinerary will include. But since my family's must-do list includes bunny island and snow monkeys, my guess is that we'll eventually just DIY Japan.


I travel solo, so there's very little chance I'll DIY Japan.  We shall see.  I've learned to never say never.  

Sayhello


----------



## laceltris3

Jess_S said:


> It's funny because I requested a Thomson brochure thinking that as a middle-aged person with a kid, I would be their demographic. The brochure they sent me was dedicated to travelling with your Millennial "children," including discussion about how Millennials like to be treated like adults. Imagine, people between 22 and 37 wanting to cross the street by themselves and go potty without a chaperone. What a crazy generation we are. I'm guessing they sent me the wrong brochure, but they are permanently off my list of possible tour companies.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I'm very curious to see what the ABD Japan itinerary will include. But since my family's must-do list includes bunny island and snow monkeys, my guess is that we'll eventually just DIY Japan.




I am dying laughing at this marketing material:  https://familyadventures.com/specialty-adventures/teens-millennials/


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> Yep, but I'm still pretty pissed at Thomson's, who made it quite clear that I, as a solo, childless traveler, was not really welcome on their trips.  ABD has *ALWAYS* been inclusive.
> 
> Sayhello



What did they say or do...? Thats crazy!



Jess_S said:


> It's funny because I requested a Thomson brochure thinking that as a middle-aged person with a kid, I would be their demographic. The brochure they sent me was dedicated to travelling with your Millennial "children," including discussion about how Millennials like to be treated like adults. Imagine, people between 22 and 37 wanting to cross the street by themselves and go potty without a chaperone. What a crazy generation we are. I'm guessing they sent me the wrong brochure, but they are permanently off my list of possible tour companies.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. I'm very curious to see what the ABD Japan itinerary will include. But since my family's must-do list includes bunny island and snow monkeys, my guess is that we'll eventually just DIY Japan.



Yep, 36 year old "millennial child" here. Was it just a really outdated catalog? Frankly when I travel with my parents these days I'm the adult and they're the children! They like to put their feet up and have their kids do all the planning.



sayhello said:


> OMG, how bizarre is that!
> 
> I travel solo, so there's very little chance I'll DIY Japan.  We shall see.  I've learned to never say never.
> 
> Sayhello



Honestly if there is anywhere in the world I would solo a trip it is Japan. Plenty of english around, exceedingly safe, straightforward trains, VERY polite general population & very clean with some of the best customer service in the world. If I can't afford ABD or if their itinerary doesn't seem worth it I'm going solo.


----------



## sayhello

laceltris3 said:


> I am dying laughing at this marketing material:  https://familyadventures.com/specialty-adventures/teens-millennials/


OMG!!! That is SO LAME!!  I just can't believe "We plan for later starts in the morning when we can".  OMG. Too funny!



AquaDame said:


> What did they say or do...? Thats crazy!


I called to speak to someone to ask about a trip after exchanging some emails. I think it may have been for their Japan trip before ABD showed any inclination to do one. The guy I talked to told me it was a family trip and "they don't encourage" singles to take their family trips, and steered me towards some sister company I'd never heard of.  He honestly made it sound like families wouldn't feel safe with singles on the trips.  He definitely made it sound like they believe singles wouldn't like traveling with families.  I tried twice, and basically got the same answer.  Really turned me off to the company.



> Yep, 36 year old "millennial child" here. Was it just a really outdated catalog? Frankly when I travel with my parents these days I'm the adult and they're the children! They like to put their feet up and have their kids do all the planning.


Check laceltris3's link above to the Thomson Family Adventures site.  It's not just an outdated catalog!!  



> Honestly if there is anywhere in the world I would solo a trip it is Japan. Plenty of english around, exceedingly safe, straightforward trains, VERY polite general population & very clean with some of the best customer service in the world. If I can't afford ABD or if their itinerary doesn't seem worth it I'm going solo.


I just don't like being anywhere that far away for that long where people aren't expecting me to show up at a certain place by a certain time.  If anything happened to me, how long would it take someone to realize it?  It might be paranoid, but it's how I feel.

Sayhello


----------



## Donalyn

Sayhello - I agree with you.  I feel that way traveling in the U.S. alone for work.  I know I'd feel even more that way if I couldn't speak the language, read, etc.  Even in a super safe country.


----------



## AquaDame

I can get that... at home in the states I'm afraid of my own shadow and won't even walk my dog alone in the evening if I can help it. In Japan though? No worries. Its unreal... but then I've been 3 times so far so its not an unknown to me anymore. People don't even lock up their bikes and will leave their computers/bags/coats at their tables unattended while they use the bathroom in cafes.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Has anyone done an anime tour with an Japanese animation expert. I have researched and found nothing. For about 10 years and found nothing. SO presume no-one has. But just making sure


----------



## AquaDame

I have not. The closest I have come is going to the Ghibli museum (which was great) but there weren't any animators there or anything.


----------



## OhanaCuz

AquaDame said:


> I have not. The closest I have come is going to the Ghibli museum (which was great) but there weren't any animators there or anything.



That giant robot was one heck of a photo op!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

AquaDame said:


> I have not. The closest I have come is going to the Ghibli museum (which was great) but there weren't any animators there or anything.


damn I really want to do this . really at at all costs.


----------



## AquaDame

AdamEfimoff said:


> damn I really want to do this . really at at all costs.



It doesn't cost much at all.. if you live in the US just use their designated sales branch/TA here: https://online.jtbusa.com/Services/GhibliMuseum.aspx to buy them ahead of time. You *can* wait until you're in Japan to try and buy them at Lawsons or elsewhere but face a very real risk of them already being sold out for the day/week/month by the time you are there.


----------



## OhanaCuz

AquaDame said:


> It doesn't cost much at all.. if you live in the US just use their designated sales branch/TA here: https://online.jtbusa.com/Services/GhibliMuseum.aspx to buy them ahead of time. You *can* wait until you're in Japan to try and buy them at Lawsons or elsewhere but face a very real risk of them already being sold out for the day/week/month by the time you are there.



To add to this advice if I remember correctly I don't think you can just walk up to the ticket booth, buy tickets, and go in.  You have to reserve a timeslot.


----------



## lildreamer101

Any itinerary posted or revealed yet?


----------



## Travel junkie

Woohoo!!  Can’t wait!  We were unable to agree for our 2019 family trip, but now with Japan we may have found our answer.


----------



## Travel junkie

lildreamer101 said:


> Any itinerary posted or revealed yet?


Not yet. Hopefully soon. In past I think ABD posts dates around April.


----------



## lildreamer101

Travel junkie said:


> Not yet. Hopefully soon. In past I think ABD posts dates around April.



Oh? I can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

lildreamer101 said:


> Oh? I can't wait! Thanks!


Generally, it's been May.  But there have been a few early announcements of new itineraries in April.

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

@sayhello - are you going to Japan with ABD?  I am still on the fence due to timing.  We can depart Toronto on June 16 but would have to back in the states around July 4.  We will need a few days in Tokyo on our own to spend (extra?) time at the parks, the Ghibli museum (I don't think ABD would be able to get tickets for this due to the strict limitation on tickets for foreigners), Harajuku, the Pokemon store and the Anime area.  I can't see ABD doing these things.

Now that I have started doing research on Japan I would also consider a private tour to tailor to our specific tastes.  However I have a deposit with ABD that I need to put on a trip (since I will be cancelling our Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos trip in December), so I feel like we will go if we can make it work.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> @sayhello - are you going to Japan with ABD?  I am still on the fence due to timing.  We can depart Toronto on June 16 but would have to back in the states around July 4.  We will need a few days in Tokyo on our own to spend (extra?) time at the parks, the Ghibli museum (I don't think ABD would be able to get tickets for this due to the strict limitation on tickets for foreigners), Harajuku, the Pokemon store and the Anime area.  I can't see ABD doing these things.
> 
> Now that I have started doing research on Japan I would also consider a private tour to tailor to our specific tastes.  However I have a deposit with ABD that I need to put on a trip (since I will be cancelling our Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos trip in December), so I feel like we will go if we can make it work.


I *am* planning on doing Japan with ABD, unless I don't like the itinerary, which I doubt will be the case  .  I have *no* idea of timing for this one.  I need to research when the rainy season starts & ends, because I don't want to travel during that time.  But when Japan was first announced, several people here put forth the idea of a bunch of us signing up for the same trip, so I also need to see if that happens or not.

I would also want extra time in Tokyo for the parks and at least the Ghibli museum.  We shall see!  

Sayhello


----------



## RSM

Just to give everyone a sense, advanced tickets for the Ghibli Museum, through JTB are sold out through June.  They sell for the current month plus 3 months in advance.  So, on April 1 you will be able to buy for July.  I've been tracking and they sell out really fast.  Not sure if there are more available in Tokyo, but it looks like you need to really plan if you want to go on your own.  It does look like there are some day tours that include it, so that is another avenue if you want to go.


----------



## OhanaCuz

Those of you going to the Ghibli museum give yourselves time just talk walk around the surrounding neighborhood. There was a beautiful lake we walked by (it was even sakura time!) that had swan boats.  I found the whole area charming.


----------



## sayhello

RSM said:


> Just to give everyone a sense, advanced tickets for the Ghibli Museum, through JTB are sold out through June.  They sell for the current month plus 3 months in advance.  So, on April 1 you will be able to buy for July.  I've been tracking and they sell out really fast.  Not sure if there are more available in Tokyo, but it looks like you need to really plan if you want to go on your own.  It does look like there are some day tours that include it, so that is another avenue if you want to go.





OhanaCuz said:


> Those of you going to the Ghibli museum give yourselves time just talk walk around the surrounding neighborhood. There was a beautiful lake we walked by (it was even sakura time!) that had swan boats.  I found the whole area charming.


I was reading about getting tickets to the Ghibli museum on Trip Advisor, and it sounds kind of nightmare-ish!

Sayhello


----------



## Miss SD

sayhello said:


> I was reading about getting tickets to the Ghibli museum on Trip Advisor, and it sounds kind of nightmare-ish!
> 
> Sayhello


We got into the Ghibli museum by booking a tour through a Japanese travel company. Participants met at one of the large subway stations, and our guide took us to and led us on a tour (in English) of the museum. We went this route because it was daunting to order the tickets ourselves, and because we went to Japan during Christmas/New Year’s.


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> I was reading about getting tickets to the Ghibli museum on Trip Advisor, and it sounds kind of nightmare-ish!
> 
> Sayhello



Its really not - as long as you know what to do and when. If you go to the right website on the right day, you'll get a ticket. If you wait or don't research it may sell out - just like with Disney or anything else. Trying to get a room for Miracosta at Tokyo Disney was WAY harder and more nerve wracking than my tickets to Ghibli! I was on the website the exact minute I needed to be and STILL couldn't get the room I wanted! I had to stalk the site and wait for a cancellation.


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> Its really not - as long as you know what to do and when. If you go to the right website on the right day, you'll get a ticket. If you wait or don't research it may sell out - just like with Disney or anything else. Trying to get a room for Miracosta at Tokyo Disney was WAY harder and more nerve wracking than my tickets to Ghibli! I was on the website the exact minute I needed to be and STILL couldn't get the room I wanted! I had to stalk the site and wait for a cancellation.


So what is the right website for the Ghibli museum?  

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

AquaDame said:


> Its really not - as long as you know what to do and when. If you go to the right website on the right day, you'll get a ticket. If you wait or don't research it may sell out - just like with Disney or anything else. Trying to get a room for Miracosta at Tokyo Disney was WAY harder and more nerve wracking than my tickets to Ghibli! I was on the website the exact minute I needed to be and STILL couldn't get the room I wanted! I had to stalk the site and wait for a cancellation.



I didn't realize it was tough to get a rervation at those resorts.  How far out is the booking window?  If I am on the website on that day will I be able to get a reservation?  Any suggestions?  How far is the park from the downtown area (emperor's castle or Shinjuku {sp?})?


----------



## wanderlust7

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I didn't realize it was tough to get a rervation at those resorts.  How far out is the booking window?  If I am on the website on that day will I be able to get a reservation?  Any suggestions?  How far is the park from the downtown area (emperor's castle or Shinjuku {sp?})?



Reservations opens 5 months before or 6 months for packages.  The packages include hotel, some meals, tickets, and extra Fastpasses (for a significant upcharge compared to booking separately).

How tough it is to get reservations depends on the hotel/type of room and if it's a busy time at TDR.  The MiraCosta is very popular, the harbor view rooms are especially hard to get.  To add to the angst, sometimes there are issues with foreign (non-Japanese) credit cards going through.  

If you want to know if the time you're thinking of going is busy, here's the Japanese crowd calendar (use Google translate):
www15.plala.or.jp/gcap/disney

And if you want more details about it, here's a great article:
tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneyland-crowd-calendar

The Imperial Palace, you would take the train to Tokyo Station, which is less than 20 min from TDR (Maihama Station) and direct.  From there, you could take another direct train (~15 min) to Shinjuku.  If you plan to tour Tokyo proper for a few days though, you may want to move to a hotel in Tokyo.  The two sites you mentioned are fairly convenient from TDR, but other places may not be.  Here's the site I used to check train times/routing:
www.hyperdia.com


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> So what is the right website for the Ghibli museum?
> 
> Sayhello



Its this one if you live in the USA https://online.jtbusa.com/Services/GhibliMuseum.aspx but a different one for other countries. On the first of every month another month's tickets are released, so for all of July you'd be able to buy them April 1st and for all of August you could on May 1st etc etc. They do charge $14 in shipping, and a bit more than they would be if you buy them in Japan, but very much worth it to all but guarantee you get a ticket. I got ours this way and had my choice of times - we went at opening and it was perfect. Empty to start and then we were ready to line up for the cafe ahead of their opening and were seated very quickly. It got very busy as the day went on - the gift shop line was very long when we went right before we left!


----------



## AquaDame

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I didn't realize it was tough to get a rervation at those resorts.  How far out is the booking window?  If I am on the website on that day will I be able to get a reservation?  Any suggestions?  How far is the park from the downtown area (emperor's castle or Shinjuku {sp?})?





wanderlust7 said:


> Reservations opens 5 months before or 6 months for packages.  The packages include hotel, some meals, tickets, and extra Fastpasses (for a significant upcharge compared to booking separately).
> 
> How tough it is to get reservations depends on the hotel/type of room and if it's a busy time at TDR.  The MiraCosta is very popular, the harbor view rooms are especially hard to get.  To add to the angst, sometimes there are issues with foreign (non-Japanese) credit cards going through.
> 
> If you want to know if the time you're thinking of going is busy, here's the Japanese crowd calendar (use Google translate):
> www15.plala.or.jp/gcap/disney
> 
> And if you want more details about it, here's a great article:
> tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneyland-crowd-calendar
> 
> The Imperial Palace, you would take the train to Tokyo Station, which is less than 20 min from TDR (Maihama Station) and direct.  From there, you could take another direct train (~15 min) to Shinjuku.  If you plan to tour Tokyo proper for a few days though, you may want to move to a hotel in Tokyo.  The two sites you mentioned are fairly convenient from TDR, but other places may not be.  Here's the site I used to check train times/routing:
> www.hyperdia.com



wanderlust7 nailed it... I wanted to stay in a Harbour view room on the Portofino side. Even then, most of Venice was booked as well, as well as some of the Tuscany rooms. The ones with a double bed were very popular and seemed to book up quickly too. I was able to get a theme park view room at the Disneyland Hotel with a double easily at 5 months but they did sell out soon thereafter. When we were booking there were issues with foreign Visa cards so we had to use a master card and then there were issues when we went to book it because they blocked the charge. We had to call while booking it so they could approve the charge at that time before it would go through even though we have had no issues using the card overseas otherwise - whether stateside or in another country. It was kind of weird...! I was also told I had to call and not use the website... for the website I would have needed to wait another month for an online release (from within Japan there were no such time restraints). Luckily I know enough Japanese that I could just use their site instead of the english one and was able to book it that way. There were a LOT of problems with credit cards and foreign bookings when I needed to book last year! I think you can do it all online now though so at least that was worked out. 

If you are only going to TDL for a day staying in elsewhere can make sense but the train ride is juuuuust long enough that I wouldn't want to do it more than once. Once you get to Ikspiari you still need to transfer to the monorail to get to the parks so depending you may need to transfer to get to Maihama and then again for the resorts. A lot of people like staying at the Tokyo Bay Hilton or Sheraton since you can walk to the monorail from them and they are easier to book and cheaper to stay at.


----------



## calypso726

AquaDame said:


> Trying to get a room for Miracosta at Tokyo Disney was WAY harder and more nerve wracking than my tickets to Ghibli! I was on the website the exact minute I needed to be and STILL couldn't get the room I wanted! I had to stalk the site and wait for a cancellation.





*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I didn't realize it was tough to get a rervation at those resorts.  How far out is the booking window?  If I am on the website on that day will I be able to get a reservation?  Any suggestions?  How far is the park from the downtown area (emperor's castle or Shinjuku {sp?})?



I concur. Getting a room at Miracosta was way stressful! 

My advice would be to follow the advice on thread link below to the letter. That is what we did. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mira-costa-booking-experience.3574819 

We were able to book Harbor View Rooms for 3 out of 4 nights, Friday, Sunday and Monday. I wasn't in the mood to stalk the website for a Saturday night cancellation so we cancelled the Friday night and booked Disneyland Hotel for the first 2 nights.


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> I was reading about getting tickets to the Ghibli museum on Trip Advisor, and it sounds kind of nightmare-ish!
> 
> Sayhello



I went with a tour group that handled everything, which was nice.  A friend of mine recently set her alarm clock so she could buy Ghibli tickets when they went on sale.  It can be done!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

wanderlust7 said:


> Reservations opens 5 months before or 6 months for packages.  The packages include hotel, some meals, tickets, and extra Fastpasses (for a significant upcharge compared to booking separately).
> 
> How tough it is to get reservations depends on the hotel/type of room and if it's a busy time at TDR.  The MiraCosta is very popular, the harbor view rooms are especially hard to get.  To add to the angst, sometimes there are issues with foreign (non-Japanese) credit cards going through.
> 
> If you want to know if the time you're thinking of going is busy, here's the Japanese crowd calendar (use Google translate):
> www15.plala.or.jp/gcap/disney
> 
> And if you want more details about it, here's a great article:
> tdrexplorer.com/tokyo-disneyland-crowd-calendar
> 
> The Imperial Palace, you would take the train to Tokyo Station, which is less than 20 min from TDR (Maihama Station) and direct.  From there, you could take another direct train (~15 min) to Shinjuku.  If you plan to tour Tokyo proper for a few days though, you may want to move to a hotel in Tokyo.  The two sites you mentioned are fairly convenient from TDR, but other places may not be.  Here's the site I used to check train times/routing:
> www.hyperdia.com



Thank you so much for the info!  We want to stay at the Miracosta, probably for 3 nights.  

Does Disney Tokyo offer VIP tours?  I don't care if the guide doesn't speak English -- I just want to bypass the lines (especially if we can only go on a weekend, when the crowds are insane {from what I have read})


----------



## wanderlust7

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Does Disney Tokyo offer VIP tours?  I don't care if the guide doesn't speak English -- I just want to bypass the lines (especially if we can only go on a weekend, when the crowds are insane {from what I have read})



Interesting question I never thought to look into.  Did a bit of poking around and apparently at one time there was and it looked like a great deal (surprisingly).

https://www.ocregister.com/2015/10/...d-resort-is-exotic-but-in-many-ways-familiar/

I'm not sure if they still have it though.  On the Japanese site, I would think it would be under "special services", but there is only a guided tour with no special access to attractions (spelled out at the bottom).

https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/tdl/special_srv.html


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

wanderlust7 said:


> Interesting question I never thought to look into.  Did a bit of poking around and apparently at one time there was and it looked like a great deal (surprisingly).
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2015/10/...d-resort-is-exotic-but-in-many-ways-familiar/
> 
> I'm not sure if they still have it though.  On the Japanese site, I would think it would be under "special services", but there is only a guided tour with no special access to attractions (spelled out at the bottom).
> 
> https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/tdl/special_srv.html



Thank you!

The more I read about the Tokyo parks, the more I can't wait to visit them!  I REALLY, REALLY hope that ABD includes the parks in their Japan tour, with 2 nights staying at the one of the properties, along with some special perks (i.e. unlimited FPs -- one can dream, right?)!  If the parks are included on the tour we will almost certainly make one of trips work with our 2019 summer schedule.  

Does anyone think ABD will give us a spoiler of the trip before the full itinerary is revealed?  I can't recall if they've done this in the past with new adventures.


----------



## WeLoveABD

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The more I read about the Tokyo parks, the more I can't wait to visit them!  I REALLY, REALLY hope that ABD includes the parks in their Japan tour, with 2 nights staying at the one of the properties, along with some special perks (i.e. unlimited FPs -- one can dream, right?)!  If the parks are included on the tour we will almost certainly make one of trips work with our 2019 summer schedule.
> 
> Does anyone think ABD will give us a spoiler of the trip before the full itinerary is revealed?  I can't recall if they've done this in the past with new adventures.


Seems like they would--any Japan-based movies in the works? My own feeling is that this ABD trip will allow Disney to test out ports/excursions before one of their ships heads to the Far East. As for new ABD 2019 release dates, we were told "May-ish".  So possible late April, but likely mid-May...and I hope they can at least offer a pre or post trip Park package, but I doubt a Park visit will be included in the tour itself. The price will be high as it is without the complications of park lodging, crowds and tickets. The fans will pony up!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

WeLoveABD said:


> Seems like they would--any Japan-based movies in the works? My own feeling is that this ABD trip will allow Disney to test out ports/excursions before one of their ships heads to the Far East. As for new ABD 2019 release dates, we were told "May-ish".  So possible late April, but likely mid-May...and I hope they can at least offer a pre or post trip Park package, but I doubt a Park visit will be included in the tour itself. The price will be high as it is without the complications of park lodging, crowds and tickets. The fans will pony up!


I hope you are wrong about park time. I’ve been holding out for ABD for Japan specifically for park time and presumably park extras. I’d be much less likely to sign up if it’s not part of itinerary. I’m also hoping for Park Hyatt. We’ll find out soon I guess! Crossing fingers!


----------



## WeLoveABD

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I hope you are wrong about park time. I’ve been holding out for ABD for Japan specifically for park time and presumably park extras. I’d be much less likely to sign up if it’s not part of itinerary. I’m also hoping for Park Hyatt. We’ll find out soon I guess! Crossing fingers!


I hope I am wrong too--!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I hope you are wrong about park time. I’ve been holding out for ABD for Japan specifically for park time and presumably park extras. I’d be much less likely to sign up if it’s not part of itinerary. I’m also hoping for Park Hyatt. We’ll find out soon I guess! Crossing fingers!



Me too on the parks.  I'd love the Park Hyatt but there are so many luxury hotels in Tokyo I'm sure whatever they choose will be very nice (maybe the Peninsula?).

ABD China visits the parks in Shanghai and Hong Kong while ABD London & Paris does not visit Disney Paris.

Does that make the odds 50/50?


----------



## AquaDame

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Me too on the parks.  I'd love the Park Hyatt but there are so many luxury hotels in Tokyo I'm sure whatever they choose will be very nice (maybe the Peninsula?).
> 
> ABD China visits the parks in Shanghai and Hong Kong while ABD London & Paris does not visit Disney Paris.
> 
> Does that make the odds 50/50?



Lots of ways to think about it... I honestly think there are a lot of people in the states that need that draw to go on a trip to China in a way that we don't need the extra push to go to London/Paris. Its more similar to our own culture so it isn't as daunting, maybe? I want to believe one of the reasons it took them so long to go to Japan wasn't just how expensive it can be (again, Ive done Japan "on the cheap" and it felt anything but) but what it took to reach an agreement with the Oriental Land Company...


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> I want to believe one of the reasons it took them so long to go to Japan wasn't just how expensive it can be (again, Ive done Japan "on the cheap" and it felt anything but) but what it took to reach an agreement with the Oriental Land Company...


I think that's a possibility.  I went on the DIS Exclusive London/Paris ABD, and they actually included DL Paris as a part of the ABD.  (We kept our Guides and had them with us in the Parks, had VIP access and fastpasses, and rooms at the Disneyland Paris Hotel).  It took ABD and DU *ages* to get that part worked out, because back then (2011) Disney owned a minority portion of Disneyland Paris and they had to do a lot of negotiating with the folks who run DLP to get everything agreed to and in place for us.  In this case, Disney doesn't own any of Tokyo Disneyland Resort, so I can imagine that might be part of it...

I really *do* hope they include at least *some* Park time on the Japan itinerary!

Sayhello


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> I think that's a possibility.  I went on the DIS Exclusive London/Paris ABD, and they actually included DL Paris as a part of the ABD.  (We kept our Guides and had them with us in the Parks, had VIP access and fastpasses, and rooms at the Disneyland Paris Hotel).  It took ABD and DU *ages* to get that part worked out, because back then (2011) Disney owned a minority portion of Disneyland Paris and they had to do a lot of negotiating with the folks who run DLP to get everything agreed to and in place for us.  In this case, Disney doesn't own any of Tokyo Disneyland Resort, so I can imagine that might be part of it...
> 
> I really *do* hope they include at least *some* Park time on the Japan itinerary!
> 
> Sayhello


We did London/Paris with ABD at Xmas and it included a VIP tour of and dinner at the Paris park (as everything else was closed Xmas day), and in 2008 our China trip included HK Disneyland, which we loved! So, I  am all for seeing the park in Japan (and some day in Shanghai)!


----------



## abalsara

My mom and I are going to Japan with Globus in May. We added 5 days at Tokyo Disney and Disney Sea and one day before the tour starts to see the Ghibli museum. We were able to get a room at the Disneyland Hotel. It was nerve wracking booking the reservation and after a number of tries, only our American Express went through. Now I'm just planning on booking my restaurant reservations. Can't wait to go. Next year, we're hoping to to do the China trip with Disney


----------



## sayhello

abalsara said:


> My mom and I are going to Japan with Globus in May. We added 5 days at Tokyo Disney and Disney Sea and one day before the tour starts to see the Ghibli museum. We were able to get a room at the Disneyland Hotel. It was nerve wracking booking the reservation and after a number of tries, only our American Express went through. Now I'm just planning on booking my restaurant reservations. Can't wait to go. Next year, we're hoping to to do the China trip with Disney


Please come back and let us know about your Japan trip!  And the ABD China trip is *fabulous*!!

Sayhello


----------



## dtrain

sayhello said:


> So what is the right website for the Ghibli museum?
> 
> Sayhello



We got ours here: https://l-tike.com/st1/ghibli-en/sitetop They go on sale the 10th of each month for admission through the following month...but they sell out very quickly.  We'll also be at TDL/TDS in 2 weeks for the 35th Anniversary celebration!


----------



## sayhello

dtrain said:


> We got ours here: https://l-tike.com/st1/ghibli-en/sitetop They go on sale the 10th of each month for admission through the following month...but they sell out very quickly.  We'll also be at TDL/TDS in 2 weeks for the 35th Anniversary celebration!


Thanks!  And enjoy!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

First teaser of trip details from the Disney Parks Blog today...nothing on AbD site yet.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...will-offer-enrichment-and-cultural-immersion/


----------



## danv3

11 days/10 nights...not gonna be cheap!  

No mention yet of the parks, but hopefully more news over the next two weeks.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

danv3 said:


> 11 days/10 nights...not gonna be cheap!
> 
> No mention yet of the parks, but hopefully more news over the next two weeks.



You know what is funny the Four Seasons in Paris is 1335USD and Four Seasons is 443USD. I am still clueless why the Four Seasons in Paris is more expensive then the Tokyo one.  The most expensive the Aman Hotel 1,418. But I think that is a massive outlier and even those rooms can be got at 825 USD most days. Very confused. The standard rooms are 71 square feet! Kyoto's Four Seasons is even more expensive than Kyoto . All very confusing.

I just wonder if the route will be 5 star hotels , more budget but hip hotels, luxury but hip, traditional ryokans. Capsule  Hotels, temple stays I am really wondering?


----------



## AdamEfimoff

and yes I was joking about the Capsule Hotels. They do exist. But I very much doubt any tour company will use them


----------



## BluesTraveler

I've only skimmed it this morning, but the Japan itinerary looks fabulous.  And for those who wanted parks, looks like really good add-on options.  Looking forward to reading more it more closely when I'm back at my desk.  Good job ABD!!!


----------



## danv3

Itinerary looks great but at 11 days not including the parks, I don’t see it working for me. I’d want three days in the parks, so I’d be at 14 days before accounting for travel. Hard to make that work.


----------



## ImprovGal

Does anyone know which travel agency has the Oct 13th one blocked?


----------



## sayhello

*Before* the trip has gone on sale, the shoulder season trips start at $1000 more expensive than the summer dates!  And one of the 2 Adult Only itineraries is already gone to an exclusive trip.  

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

I was hoping to see more dates for the fall and disappointed to see only 2 and one is booked. I was thinking fall or cherry blossom season. Getting a aed flights for April will be tough at this point.


----------



## keaster

Japan is our bucket list family trip, either on our own or with a tour company. At $9,500 US each (there are three of us), that would be over $36,000 CDN plus flights. I wish we had deeper pockets lol!


----------



## BluesTraveler

I've now had a chance to read through the itinerary.  It does look *excellent*.  However, the price is...wow.  Especially compared with the Nat Geo family trip, which is one night less but almost $3000 per person less, and limited to 25 people max.  I don't think we are going to do an ABD for 2019 but this definitely goes on the list for 2020.  (We are focusing researching France or Switzerland for next year and doesn't look like ABD trips will be the right ones.)


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

the dates do not work for us at all.  My niece is getting married on June 15th.  If we leave on June 16th we won't be in Kyoto until June 17th, meaning that IF our flights were on time, we'd miss the first day.

The June 26th date gets us back too late; the June 2nd date would only allow us 2 days in the parks (to make the wedding on June 15th).  This is the absolute worst case scenario for me .  

I don't think I can miss the wedding.  I'd just feel awful doing this to my brother and his family.  Although they did miss dd's Bat Mitzvah (which was due to his health).  I can't believe I am considering asking my niece to move her date to June 8th (though I don't think I can -- she told us the date in January).  

Any suggestions?  Anyone?  I am very conflicted. 

I LOVE the itinerary, hotels and pretty much everything about the trip.  

Also I think the price is fair.  To be honest I was thinking it might be over $10,000.00.  They did a FANTASTIC job on this trip.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I've read through it quickly once. My initial disappointment that parks weren't included was somewhat lessened by the inclusion of Hiroshima and the add-on. Does anyone have pricing info for the resort addition yet? Agree with @BlueTraveler though about the pricing compared to other tour companies. The private NatGeo is still much cheaper. I also wonder if the resort addition is just for ABD or can be arranged in conjunction with another tour (i.e. like Nat Geo). It's nice to have a package without the 6 month stress.


----------



## bearsgirl

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I've read through it quickly once. My initial disappointment that parks weren't included was somewhat lessened by the inclusion of Hiroshima and the add-on. Does anyone have pricing info for the resort addition yet? Agree with @BlueTraveler though about the pricing compared to other tour companies. The private NatGeo is still much cheaper. I also wonder if the resort addition is just for ABD or can be arranged in conjunction with another tour (i.e. like Nat Geo). It's nice to have a package without the 6 month stress.


What is the 6 month stress?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

bearsgirl said:


> What is the 6 month stress?


Tokyo Disney property hotels are released at 6 months, which means that you have to be on the computer at exactly 6 months from your stay to try to book a room. @calypso726 went through it for her upcoming stay. I'm sure she can chime in on it.


----------



## bearsgirl

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Tokyo Disney property hotels are released at 6 months, which means that you have to be on the computer at exactly 6 months from your stay to try to book a room. @calypso726 went through it for her upcoming stay. I'm sure she can chime in on it.


Ah yes, I have heard of that. Wondering if 2 nights, 3 days is enough in TDR though.....


----------



## Lulu27

BluesTraveler said:


> I've now had a chance to read through the itinerary.  It does look *excellent*.  However, the price is...wow.  Especially compared with the Nat Geo family trip, which is *one night less but almost $3000 per person less, and limited to 25 people max*.  I don't think we are going to do an ABD for 2019 but this definitely goes on the list for 2020.  (We are focusing researching France or Switzerland for next year and doesn't look like ABD trips will be the right ones.)


 And you only have 2 dinners OYO, whereas with ABD you have 3 OYO dinners and 4 OYO lunches. I do like that ABD goes to Hiroshima, though.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

The itinerary looks fabulous!  I was really hoping they would start in March so we could go over DS's spring break (which is two weeks long), but oh well.  This is definitely on my radar for 2020!


----------



## tgeorge

The October date would be awesome because I could do the add on and spend my birthday in the parks. Obviously, that won’t work since it is a private trip. I guess I really do have to wait until 2020. I do like the itinerary and agree that the hotels also look very good.

How many people do ABD max with? Is it 36? I would also be interested if you could do the add on alone and possibly do the Nat Geo private tour like CaliforniaGirl mentioned??

My husband would die if he saw the price. This is why I pay for our vacations   At least we have the itinerary and I’ll be able to read some great reviews from those of you who are able to go in 2019! Looks awesome


----------



## aggiedog

Hmmm, for 6 of us, plus airfare, that would equal to almost an entire college education for one of my kids.  Bummer, but I'm not actually surprised.


----------



## disneyphx

Ahhh, this looks fabulous! I like all the different activities they have, not just looking at temples.......We spent 4 days in Kyoto and 4 days in Tokyo (3 at the parks one in the city!) a couple of years ago - and most of the other family trips duplicate more of what we have done. So I think ABD has done a nice job of making it a bit different.
The date I looked at, trip would be Sun-Wed. So leave US Sat, arrive Sun, end trip Wed, couple of days in the parks and home - so 2 weeks away.....
Last time we went, we stayed at Hilton Tokyo Bay which is a Good Neighbor hotel or something - we  booked the trip too late to get Disney hotels, but it was super convenient - could walk to the monorail stop.
We were hoping for Spring Break to see the cherry blossoms, but unfortunately for us that one is Adults only. Last trip was Thanksgiving and the fall colors in Kyoto were mind-blowing!


----------



## calypso726

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Tokyo Disney property hotels are released at 6 months, which means that you have to be on the computer at exactly 6 months from your stay to try to book a room. @calypso726 went through it for her upcoming stay. I'm sure she can chime in on it.



I’d rather not ever have to do that booking again. It took a good amount of research and booking online at exactly the right time in Japan each night of our stay 6 months out. We still weren’t able to get all 4 nights so we had a backup plan and are doing a split stay with 2 nights at MiraCosta and 2 nights at Tokyo Disneyland hotel.


----------



## calypso726

It looks like we will be going for the September/October date on booking day and will do a post stay in the parks as well. Pictures of the fall scenery in Japan look amazing! Ideally, I’d like an adult exclusive but April cuts it too close on our vacation time allotments and travel hacking the flights. Besides, some of the most awesome people we’ve met were on family trips, so it’s all good. Let the countdown to booking day begin!


----------



## AquaDame

calypso726 said:


> I’d rather not ever have to do that booking again. It took a good amount of research and booking online at exactly the right time in Japan each night of our stay 6 months out. We still weren’t able to get all 4 nights so we had a backup plan and are doing a split stay with 2 nights at MiraCosta and 2 nights at Tokyo Disneyland hotel.



Am I crazy or does the ABD site only mention the Disneyland Hotel...? I don't see them saying anything about Miracosta in their packages....

https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/asia-africa-australia/japan-vacations/tokyo-disney-resort/


----------



## bearsgirl

AquaDame said:


> Am I crazy or does the ABD site only mention the Disneyland Hotel...? I don't see them saying anything about Miracosta in their packages....
> 
> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/asia-africa-australia/japan-vacations/tokyo-disney-resort/


Yes, only Disneyland Hotel option.


----------



## tgeorge

calypso726 said:


> It looks like we will be going for the September/October date on booking day and will do a post stay in the parks as well. Pictures of the fall scenery in Japan look amazing! Ideally, I’d like an adult exclusive but April cuts it too close on our vacation time allotments and travel hacking the flights. Besides, some of the most awesome people we’ve met were on family trips, so it’s all good. Let the countdown to booking day begin!



My husband is really into photography and one of my selling points is the fall scenery I’ll be very eager to read your report. I’m hopeful there will be a n option for October in 2020. So excited for you guys!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

We are booking the June 2nd departure and doing the 2 night HKDL add-on.  Also thinking about staying in Tokyo for 2 days before the trip and heading to Kyoto by bullet train.  We will leave Tokyo on June 14th and arrive home on the 14th.  Giving us the day of the 15th to drive 3.5 hours to the wedding with possible jet lag!  Not ideal as I would have liked more time in Japan, but I am sold on the itinerary so I am doing what I can to make it work.


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> We are booking the June 2nd departure and doing the 2 night HKDL add-on.  Also thinking about staying in Tokyo for 2 days before the trip and heading to Kyoto by bullet train.  We will leave Tokyo on June 14th and arrive home on the 14th.  Giving us the day of the 15th to drive 3.5 hours to the wedding with possible jet lag!  Not ideal as I would have liked more time in Japan, but I am sold on the itinerary so I am doing what I can to make it work.


Glad to see you were able to find a way to make it work for you, good luck calling in Monday!


----------



## bearsgirl

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> We are booking the June 2nd departure and doing the 2 night HKDL add-on.  Also thinking about staying in Tokyo for 2 days before the trip and heading to Kyoto by bullet train.  We will leave Tokyo on June 14th and arrive home on the 14th.  Giving us the day of the 15th to drive 3.5 hours to the wedding with possible jet lag!  Not ideal as I would have liked more time in Japan, but I am sold on the itinerary so I am doing what I can to make it work.


Are you scheduling the 2 night HKDL add-on yourself or was that one of the options that I missed? Would love to tie in HKDL and Shanghai Park visits in addition to Japan ABD.


----------



## calypso726

AquaDame said:


> Am I crazy or does the ABD site only mention the Disneyland Hotel...? I don't see them saying anything about Miracosta in their packages....
> 
> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/asia-africa-australia/japan-vacations/tokyo-disney-resort/



No it isn't on their itinerary. I was commenting on my own MiraCosta booking experience. 



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> We are booking the June 2nd departure and doing the 2 night HKDL add-on.  Also thinking about staying in Tokyo for 2 days before the trip and heading to Kyoto by bullet train.  We will leave Tokyo on June 14th and arrive home on the 14th.  Giving us the day of the 15th to drive 3.5 hours to the wedding with possible jet lag!  Not ideal as I would have liked more time in Japan, but I am sold on the itinerary so I am doing what I can to make it work.



That is a great idea. Glad you shared it. Now, if I can't figure out a way to travel hack my way to KIX or ITM airports, then I have a plan B. I'll fly into NRT early and then take a bullet train.


----------



## sayhello

So what dates are people considering??

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I've read through it quickly once. My initial disappointment that parks weren't included was somewhat lessened by the inclusion of Hiroshima and the add-on. Does anyone have pricing info for the resort addition yet? Agree with @BlueTraveler though about the pricing compared to other tour companies. The private NatGeo is still much cheaper. I also wonder if the resort addition is just for ABD or can be arranged in conjunction with another tour (i.e. like Nat Geo). It's nice to have a package without the 6 month stress.


I called AbD to ask some questions & one was the Pricing for the Tokyo DLR add ons.  The person said they did not yet have any estimated pricing & wasn’t sure what they might have on Monday.  

I also saw that their $500 off early booking offer will not apply to the Japan 2019 trips.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> I called AbD to ask some questions & one was the Pricing for the Tokyo DLR add ons.  The person said they did not yet have any estimated pricing & wasn’t sure what they might have on Monday.
> 
> I also saw that their $500 off early booking offer will not apply to the Japan 2019 trips.


Thanks for bringing that last to my attention.  That's really good to know!

Sayhello.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> So what dates are people considering??
> 
> Sayhello


Waiting for my son to sort out his schedule as he wants to go also, which would be great.  If it works out, we’d be looking at late June, September, or April.  Not sure how quickly dates might fill so I want to be set with multiple options,


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Mathmagicland said:


> Waiting for my son to sort out his schedule as he wants to go also, which would be great.  If it works out, we’d be looking at late June, September, or April.  Not sure how quickly dates might fill so I want to be set with multiple options,



I've got a lot of big ifs I'm trying to deal with, too. Having kids in college is actually making my life more difficult. None of the dates are great. I'm also continuing to look at different options. Wish they had the pricing of the add-on. I was finally able to access the package info online, but I tried a few dates and Disneyland hotel was sold out. I haven't had time to play around with it and find any open dates to get actual prices, but the homepage says the 2-night/3-day package at the Miracosta ranges from $962 per person to $1300. This was the "more attractions" option, which was more expensive package and includes 8 Fastpasses. This one also allows guests to enter both parks on the first day (which is different than ABD). So maybe they went with the cheaper one? Anyway, add the transportation and the ABD premium and my guess is $1299 a person. We'll see.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

oops. meant to include this:


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> So what dates are people considering??
> 
> Sayhello



The first one is tempting due to the time of year (though that would be at the end of cherry blossoms if not already over) but probably the waitlisted October one if its with the group I think it might be... I am going to crunch some numbers now that I know the itinerary and do some soul searching as I already have two expensive once-in-a-lifetime trips in the works for this year and next. Going with a group would be more fun than going alone but the price would be easier to swallow if I wasn't solo. No one else I know would even pretend to be interested at this price point.

There aren't any special things with the Disney parks at all which was going to be my deciding factor. I didn't expect them to have an itinerary that went so far off my beaten path though and its interesting in a different way now. They magically hit the temples I did NOT see in Kyoto on Day 2 but I've been to Miyajima & the museum in Hiroshima on day 3. Day 4 would be new, but I've done most of 5 except sumo... I haven't been to any of the restaurants they call out anywhere. Day 6-8 until they hit Tokyo would be all new and is my main draw... I chickened out of doing a small village as I'm barely functional in Japanese (and we didn't have time) and I really want to but am still nervous I'm not conversational enough for it. There is a LOT of on your own time in Tokyo but I can easily spend days and days on my own there (or with new friends) and be totally happy. But would that sort of thing be worth a 14K price tag (with the single supplement)? And then more to go to Disney after..?

I think I have my answer unless I get in on a special itinerary with a group of people that has a bigger hook.


----------



## Mathmagicland

AquaDame said:


> The first one is tempting due to the time of year (though that would be at the end of cherry blossoms if not already over) but probably the waitlisted October one if its with the group I think it might be...


Are you able to share what that group might be, or is is not even an option for most of us....


----------



## AquaDame

I think its OK? I'm suspicious its http://www.wdwradio.com/ because the guy who does it has been talking about doing a trip when they start for a long time and his TA sponsor has mentioned it also (though no official announcement or date yet of course). He has set up other ABD trips in October a few times already. Maybe Kevin has plans for us here too though...if its us I wouldn't know before anyone else.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

I give it an A! On an A-F scale. it covers everything you will want to see in the country. The hotels are fine. Including the 'regional ones' Would have preferred the Four Seasons for the Hyatt. But its fine. You can add the parks as an ad on. Much better than the other ABDs.

The actual sights they see a key highlights.

I would prefer to eat at Michelin starred venues like Den. But that will not fly with kids.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

I do wonder though if kids. Would like a day with a Japanese Video Game developer!


----------



## sayhello

SO torn about dates.  Want to do Adults Only. But not sure about April.  (Plus it's $1000 more expensive.)  May might be nice, it would be over my Birthday, but it's not Adults Only.  October would be great, but waitlisted..  And I'm on vacation and won't be able to contact my TA. so I'm booking myself, on Monday.  Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> SO torn about dates.  Want to do Adults Only. But not sure about April.  (Plus it's $1000 more expensive.)  May might be nice, it would be over my Birthday, but it's not Adults Only.  October would be great, but waitlisted..  And I'm on vacation and won't be able to contact my TA. so I'm booking myself, on Monday.  Decisions, decisions!!



@sayhello while I can't speak for kids everywhere, I think most of the Canada and US-based kids will still be in school for the May date, so chances are pretty good that the trip will be primarily adults.  My daughter gets out of school super early and she's not done until the end of May next year (technically early June but I'm pulling her early for the trip).

@AquaDame, I'd be very interested to hear your overall thoughts about the itinerary (since you've visited Japan before).  Are they missing any key sites in Tokyo?  What would you recommend on the 2 free afternoons in Tokyo?  Do they spend enough time in Tokyo?  I'd like to spend more time in Tokyo but that doesn't seem likely (unless I can get there a few days before the trip starts).


----------



## kbmartin

The itinerary looks great, but the price is WAY too high for us! I can't justify that at all. Looks like I'll be making my own plans for our trip to Japan next year.


----------



## CaliKris

@sayhello We went to Japan in mid-May and the weather was wonderful (70's and low 80's).  In April, you may get lucky and see cherry blossoms.  My only concern with April is it is the very first Japan trip and they may still be working out some kinks.


----------



## DVC Doc

Hi all!  Recently returned from our trip to Japan and Tokyo Disney and it was AMAZING.  I will be posting a video trip report soon.  I just looked over the ABD and it looks really good but....WOW expensive.  We did a somewhat short trip with 3 nights at Tokyo Disneyland Hotel, 2 nights at Hotel Miracosta, and 2 nights at the Park Hyatt in Tokyo.  We also did a day trip to Kyoto via Shinkansen through Viator.

I’ll be curious to see what ABD charges for the packages.  My guess is they are the same ones you can buy through Tokyo Disney Resort and they are very pricey.  I really think you will come out ahead booking on your own, but the big advantage with the package deal is the Fastpasses.  For our visit in April on weekdays, the crowds were very reasonable and we would have barely needed them.  For the summer and especially on weekends you are probably going to need those Fastpasses though!  I believe you also get a nifty exclusive popcorn bucket!

Anyway, feel free to ask me any questions you may have about TDR or my (brief) experience in Japan.  Also be sure to check out TDRExplorer for lots of tips; we met Chris several times on our trip and he is truly wonderful.  As for us, we will be booking ABD China for 2019!


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> @sayhello We went to Japan in mid-May and the weather was wonderful (70's and low 80's).  In April, you may get lucky and see cherry blossoms.  My only concern with April is it is the very first Japan trip and they may still be working out some kinks.


I know.  I did the first re-ordered China trip, and there were definitely kinks.  But there was something special about being first.  

Sayhello


----------



## AdamEfimoff

kbmartin said:


> The itinerary looks great, but the price is WAY too high for us! I can't justify that at all. Looks like I'll be making my own plans for our trip to Japan next year.


 They are very nice hotels. I know not everyone can afford that. I do wish it was at Four Seasons Kyoto. Kyoto is becoming the 'it' city of the moment.


----------



## ImprovGal

AdamEfimoff said:


> They are very nice hotels. I know not everyone can afford that. I do wish it was at Four Seasons Kyoto. Kyoto is becoming the 'it' city of the moment.



Considering all if the activities scheduled from the Kyoto base, what amenities at the Four Seasons would improve the experience for you over the stay at the Hyatt?


----------



## bearsgirl

DVC Doc said:


> Hi all!  Recently returned from our trip to Japan and Tokyo Disney and it was AMAZING.  I will be posting a video trip report soon.  I just looked over the ABD and it looks really good but....WOW expensive.  We did a somewhat short trip with 3 nights at Tokyo Disneyland Hotel, 2 nights at Hotel Miracosta, and 2 nights at the Park Hyatt in Tokyo.  We also did a day trip to Kyoto via Shinkansen through Viator.
> 
> I’ll be curious to see what ABD charges for the packages.  My guess is they are the same ones you can buy through Tokyo Disney Resort and they are very pricey.  I really think you will come out ahead booking on your own, but the big advantage with the package deal is the Fastpasses.  For our visit in April on weekdays, the crowds were very reasonable and we would have barely needed them.  For the summer and especially on weekends you are probably going to need those Fastpasses though!  I believe you also get a nifty exclusive popcorn bucket!
> 
> Anyway, feel free to ask me any questions you may have about TDR or my (brief) experience in Japan.  Also be sure to check out TDRExplorer for lots of tips; we met Chris several times on our trip and he is truly wonderful.  As for us, we will be booking ABD China for 2019!



Can't wait to see your video trip report @DVC Doc. Your trip sounds more like what I was hoping Japan ABD would be--more Park time. TDR Explorer Chris has been my main research resource and it is cool that you met him on your trip. You weren't on the trip that he organized, were you?


----------



## tgeorge

ImprovGal said:


> Considering all if the activities scheduled from the Kyoto base, what amenities at the Four Seasons would improve the experience for you over the stay at the Hyatt?



I’d also like to hear your opinion on this. I love that so much is based out of Kyoto, but the Hyatt seems like a great hotel from what I could tell. Just wondering if there is something I’m missing. I know there is another tour I’ve looked at where Four Seasons Kyoto was the hotel. Maybe I just haven’t looked into it enough.

@sayhello good luck picking your dates. That’s a tough one. The October, for me, would have been my choice, but that’s obviously out of contention. I’m sure you can’t go wrong with any choice! It is bound to be amazing


----------



## sayhello

tgeorge said:


> I’d also like to hear your opinion on this. I love that so much is based out of Kyoto, but the Hyatt seems like a great hotel from what I could tell. Just wondering if there is something I’m missing. I know there is another tour I’ve looked at where Four Seasons Kyoto was the hotel. Maybe I just haven’t looked into it enough.


I wouldn't read too much into this.  He's never taken an ABD, and has, in the past, made lots of statements like this that he never comes back to explain.  I think the Hyatt looks spectacular.

https://www.tripexpert.com/kyoto/hotels/four-seasons-hotel-kyoto-vs-hyatt-regency-kyoto



tgeorge said:


> @sayhello good luck picking your dates. That’s a tough one. The October, for me, would have been my choice, but that’s obviously out of contention. I’m sure you can’t go wrong with any choice! It is bound to be amazing


Thanks!  I do think I'm leaning towards April despite the jitters about "first departure" kinks, and the appeal of an ABD for my Birthday...  We'll see what I choose come tomorrow!  And yes, either date will be wonderful, I'm sure!!!

Sayhello


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> I wouldn't read too much into this.  He's never taken an ABD, and has, in the past, made lots of statements like this that he never comes back to explain.  I think the Hyatt looks spectacular.
> 
> https://www.tripexpert.com/kyoto/hotels/four-seasons-hotel-kyoto-vs-hyatt-regency-kyoto
> 
> Thanks!  I do think I'm leaning towards April despite the jitters about "first departure" kinks, and the appeal of an ABD for my Birthday...  We'll see what I choose come tomorrow!  And yes, either date will be wonderful, I'm sure!!!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks for the info. I did look at each hotel they had picked and they all seemed amazing to me. I’m sure they will not disappoint!

That’s exactly why I thought the October trip would be great( to spend my birthday in the parks after the ABD). You should definitely do it! Even if there are some hiccups along the way, it beats a day at work I think October 2020 for us will be a serious contender (it’s between Japan and Australia, so neither is a bad choice). Let us know how booking goes for you!


----------



## Miss SD

The Hyatt in Kyoto is a fantastic hotel. We stayed there a few years back, and the service is just incredible. Despite it being a pretty upscale hotel, it felt so relaxing. A really wonderful place to return to after a long day of sightseeing.


----------



## CaliKris

We stayed at the Hyatt in Kyoto in 2015.  It is a very nice hotel with western style rooms and a very good breakfast buffet.  It is located near the train station (which was nice or us) since we were traveling on our own.  The service is great as well!  It is a large hotel that can accommodate groups.  It is not to the level of the Peninsula in Hong Kong or Shanghai, but I don't think you will be disappointed.  As I recall, this hotel was quite pricey for the four of us (two rooms).  I know people are shocked at the price of the Japan trip, but I think it is a good value for everything you are getting.  I expect the prices to go up for 2020.  I would jump on this trip if my family didn't want to see other places first.  Japan is one of our favorite countries in the world and this itinerary looks fantastic!


----------



## AdamEfimoff

ImprovGal said:


> Considering all if the activities scheduled from the Kyoto base, what amenities at the Four Seasons would improve the experience for you over the stay at the Hyatt?


Pool!
I have never stayed at a hotel sans one! And better spa.
My feet get really sore from walking. A pool helps soften them for me. I seriously would have trouble sans one. I am very busy planning my next trip. So cannot spend too much time on this board. Its not a Disney trip I am planning however.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

Miss SD said:


> The Hyatt in Kyoto is a fantastic hotel. We stayed there a few years back, and the service is just incredible. Despite it being a pretty upscale hotel, it felt so relaxing. A really wonderful place to return to after a long day of sightseeing.


I am not saying its a bad choice. For years the Hyatt was the only high end luxury western hotel in the city. But both Ritz Carlton/ Four Seasons have pools and spas. I am happy with the choice of hotel however for the route.


----------



## helenk

Well, I know I will be booking this for 2020 and will definitely do the 2 night 3- day add-on to Disneyland.  The trip looks amazing. The trip to China looks nice too. I have been to Beijing, Shanghai and Hong Kong but it would be fun to do the Disney parks in China again.


----------



## tgeorge

CaliKris said:


> We stayed at the Hyatt in Kyoto in 2015.  It is a very nice hotel with western style rooms and a very good breakfast buffet.  It is located near the train station (which was nice or us) since we were traveling on our own.  The service is great as well!  It is a large hotel that can accommodate groups.  It is not to the level of the Peninsula in Hong Kong or Shanghai, but I don't think you will be disappointed.  As I recall, this hotel was quite pricey for the four of us (two rooms).  I know people are shocked at the price of the Japan trip, but I think it is a good value for everything you are getting.  I expect the prices to go up for 2020.  I would jump on this trip if my family didn't want to see other places first.  Japan is one of our favorite countries in the world and this itinerary looks fantastic!



Of course the prices will go up for  2020 ;-)  That's probably the only sure thing we can count on!!   At least I know where I have to set my benchmark at.  LOL


----------



## Cousin Orville

Combining Tokyo, Kyoto, and taking the Shinkansen down to Hiroshima & Miyajima is pretty much what we were hoping to see in the itinerary.  All the hotels seem great.  I'm glad they're finishing up at the Peninsula.  After HK and Shanghai, it will be cool to stay at a 3rd Peninsula.  Plus it's a quick drive to TDR after the ABD.  Several highly rated restaurants in there as well.  Overall, it seems like a very strong effort on ABD's behalf.


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> Combining Tokyo, Kyoto, and taking the Shinkansen down to Hiroshima & Miyajima is pretty much what we were hoping to see in the itinerary.  All the hotels seem great.  I'm glad they're finishing up at the Peninsula.  After HK and Shanghai, it will be cool to stay at 3rd Peninsula.  Plus it's a quick drive to TDR after the ABD.  Several highly rated restaurants in there as well.  Overall, it seems like a very strong effort on ABD's behalf.



I was thinking the same thing about the Peninsula. The itinerary looks outstanding. I told DH I wanted to do it first year out because it would likely only get more expensive and the itinerary could change. I love the itinerary. When I saw Taiko Drummers on there with a hands on demo I was stunned. The Matsuriza Taiko drummers at Epcot top my list of favorite experiences at Epcot. Well, the drummers and Food & Wine festival. This will likely be a highlight for me on the trip. It was the coolest most unexpected surprise to find on the itinerary. That, and the foodie stuff!


----------



## Mathmagicland

We are in for the April departure !


----------



## sayhello

I'm in for May!!  Japan for my Birthday! Yay!!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> I'm in for May!!  Japan for my Birthday! Yay!!
> 
> Sayhello


Congrats!  What a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday!


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Congrats!  What a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday!


Thanks!  Congrats to you, too!

Sayhello


----------



## ImprovGal

sayhello said:


> Thanks!  Congrats to you, to!
> 
> Sayhello


Congrats all around!  Except for me still sitting on hold.


----------



## sayhello

ImprovGal said:


> Congrats all around!  Except for me still sitting on hold.


Thanks!  
Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

ImprovGal said:


> Congrats all around!  Except for me still sitting on hold.


hoping you get through soon....


----------



## tgeorge

Good luck to all who are still waiting to book!  Congrats to all of you who have it booked!  You're going to Japan!  How awesome is that!!  I can't wait to hear from all of you how amazing the trip is.


----------



## calypso726

My TA is still on hold. Congrats!!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

My TA is still on the phone with ABD but she e-mailed me to let me know that we are on both trips (Japan and Macchu Picchu)!  She is booking other clients of hers and will send a confirmation when she's off the phone!


----------



## bearsgirl

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> My TA is still on the phone with ABD but she e-mailed me to let me know that we are on both trips (Japan and Macchu Picchu)!  She is booking other clients of hers and will send a confirmation when she's off the phone!


Congrats to all!! How much is the 2 night TDR extension???


----------



## Conkozan

June 30 is already wait-listed


----------



## Conkozan

bearsgirl said:


> Congrats to all!! How much is the 2 night TDR extension???



For 2 it was around $4500 on the June 2 one


----------



## bearsgirl

sayhello said:


> I'm in for May!!  Japan for my Birthday! Yay!!
> 
> Sayhello


So happy for you—a fantastic birthday gift indeed!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Conkozan said:


> For 2 it was around $4500 on the June 2 one


Same price for the April tour extension for 2 nights,


----------



## Mathmagicland

Conkozan said:


> June 30 is already wait-listed


Wow that did not take long.  It was not the one I had expected to fully book first, but maybe because it is the earliest dates with no school conflicts at all.


----------



## bearsgirl

Mathmagicland said:


> Same price for the April tour extension for 2 nights,


You also get the transportation to TDR and to airport after and those Fastpasses which are valuable.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Conkozan said:


> June 30 is already wait-listed


I was hoping to hear that so we could know the max #'s! Did you happen to hear that? I think SayHello said 40 last night, but I'd love confirmation. My TA emailed to let me know that we are on the July trip w/the extension. We kept going back and forth, but I think that's the one that will stick unless I hear horrible things about the numbers. We are signed up for the extension, too. Congrats to everyone who has gotten through!


----------



## bearsgirl

Has anyone found out why the October date is already waitlisted? Does a group have it or they testing the waters?


----------



## AquaDame

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> @AquaDame, I'd be very interested to hear your overall thoughts about the itinerary (since you've visited Japan before).  Are they missing any key sites in Tokyo?  What would you recommend on the 2 free afternoons in Tokyo?  Do they spend enough time in Tokyo?  I'd like to spend more time in Tokyo but that doesn't seem likely (unless I can get there a few days before the trip starts).



I think they're doing a really good job with Kyoto but Tokyo seems a bit more sparse which may be intentional - there is just so much to do that it may be easier to have time for people to do what they want or else they'd need a lot more time there. The things they chose are iconic and while I'm a little surprised they aren't taking people to the top of the metropolitan building or Tokyo Tower (silly though it is) and stopping by Tsukiji they just aren't going to be must dos for a lot of people. Not everyone is going to want to wander Shinjuku or their garden, go to Golden Gai or spend a lot of time (and money) in Akihabara. I think they chose well - Meiji-jingu and Asakusa/sensoji absolutely ARE cultural must dos in a way the other dozen or so places just aren't.

What sort of things are you interested in..? Are you just adults or are there kiddos in tow? Do you like futuristic stuff, food stuff, museums or are a foodie? Do you like Ghibli? Watch anime? Like trains?

I *really* wish I could justify the 14 grand (that stupid single supplement... argh). Super jealous of you all today!


----------



## sayhello

Conkozan said:


> For 2 it was around $4500 on the June 2 one


It was $2259 for a solo, so I'm really grateful they didn't charge me a single supplement for that!



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I was hoping to hear that so we could know the max #'s! Did you happen to hear that? I think SayHello said 40 last night, but I'd love confirmation. My TA emailed to let me know that we are on the July trip w/the extension. We kept going back and forth, but I think that's the one that will stick unless I hear horrible things about the numbers. We are signed up for the extension, too. Congrats to everyone who has gotten through!


The Vacationista believed it was 40.  Haven't heard anything official yet.



bearsgirl said:


> Has anyone found out why the October date is already waitlisted? Does a group have it or they testing the waters?


The Vacationistas didn't know as of yesterday.  Not sure if anyone's heard today.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AquaDame said:


> I think they're doing a really good job with Kyoto but Tokyo seems a bit more sparse which may be intentional - there is just so much to do that it may be easier to have time for people to do what they want or else they'd need a lot more time there. The things they chose are iconic and while I'm a little surprised they aren't taking people to the top of the metropolitan building or Tokyo Tower (silly though it is) and stopping by Tsukiji they just aren't going to be must dos for a lot of people. Not everyone is going to want to wander Shinjuku or their garden, go to Golden Gai or spend a lot of time (and money) in Akihabara. I think they chose well - Meiji-jingu and Asakusa/sensoji absolutely ARE cultural must dos in a way the other dozen or so places just aren't.
> 
> What sort of things are you interested in..? Are you just adults or are there kiddos in tow? Do you like futuristic stuff, food stuff, museums or are a foodie? Do you like Ghibli? Watch anime? Like trains?
> 
> I *really* wish I could justify the 14 grand (that stupid single supplement... argh). Super jealous of you all today!


I was surprised that they didn't have the Tokyo fish market on there. That's a must do for us  Now who knows someone who can get me a reservation at Sukiyabashi Jiro????


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Now who knows someone who can get me a reservation at Sukiyabashi Jiro????



If you figure this out, let me know.  I've gotten some toughies before (Noma, Brooklyn Fare, French Laundry), but this is on a different level.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> If you figure this out, let me know.  I've gotten some toughies before (Noma, Brooklyn Fare, French Laundry), but this is on a different level.


I know. I've been dying to go since seeing the movie and reading about it. The kids both want to go, but I told them no way--2 is hard enough! We may try the easier to get into other location if I can't find someone who speaks Japanese to try for me. Apparently, it's harder to get a reservation is you speak English


----------



## distravel

Just booked the September 29 date for Japan after a four hour hold. I was told that the October trip is still waiting for a group to purchase. The agent offered to add me for a waitlist for the October trip in case it is opened to everyone. The September trip has 26 confirmed and will max out at 40. The agent did not take my credit card number because there are no double rooms left so she needs management to convert my reservation( currently a triple) to a double room.

There are no more spots for the Disneyland add on and they have started a waitlist for that. I will look into booking either the same package or hotel by myself since it seems like you can purchase  the same add on. Any hints on booking TDR rooms would be appreciated.


----------



## Mathmagicland

AquaDame said:


> Tokyo seems a bit more sparse which may be intentional - there is just so much to do that it may be easier to have time for people to do what they want or else they'd need a lot more time there. The things they chose are iconic and while I'm a little surprised they aren't taking people to the top of the metropolitan building or Tokyo Tower (silly though it is) and stopping by Tsukiji they just aren't going to be must dos for a lot of people. Not everyone is going to want to wander Shinjuku or their garden, go to Golden Gai or spend a lot of time (and money) in Akihabara. I think they chose well - Meiji-jingu and Asakusa/sensoji absolutely ARE cultural must dos in a way the other dozen or so places just aren't.
> 
> What sort of things are you interested in..? Are you just adults or are there kiddos in tow? Do you like futuristic stuff, food stuff, museums or are a foodie? Do you like Ghibli? Watch anime? Like trains?


Thanks for your thoughts re Tokyo -I have been curious about both the free time in Tokyo plus no Ghibli, since Disney was distributor for some of those movies in the US.  However, your comments make perfect sense As to why the open afternoons.  People will likely appreciate the flexibility for time to see what they want.  

For us, DS is a huge anime and manga fan, So we will be looking for anime things plus trying to book The Ghibli studio tour when it opens up.  I think that is likely to take up most of our free time in Tokyo but will need to start researching.  I also found a manga museum in Kyoto that we are likely to go to on our pre- AbD day there.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks for your thoughts re Tokyo -I have been curious about both the free time in Tokyo plus no Ghibli, since Disney was distributor for some of those movies in the US.  However, your comments make perfect sense As to why the open afternoons.  People will likely appreciate the flexibility for time to see what they want.
> 
> For us, DS is a huge anime and manga fan, So we will be looking for anime things plus trying to book The Ghibli studio tour when it opens up.  I think that is likely to take up most of our free time in Tokyo but will need to start researching.  I also found a manga museum in Kyoto that we are likely to go to on our pre- AbD day there.


I'd love to know what you find out.  I'm a big Anime fan myself, but the process around getting tickets to the Ghibli museum is a bit of a turnoff.  If there's other things like that in Japan, I'd be interested in checking them out, too!  

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

distravel said:


> I was told that the October trip is still waiting for a group to purchase. The agent offered to add me for a waitlist for the October trip in case it is opened to everyone.



The group I had suspected has indeed placed a hold on that date - WDWradio. Maybe if they don't fill the entire trip then they will open it up but I'm not sure when that would be.


----------



## wanderlust7

distravel said:


> There are no more spots for the Disneyland add on and they have started a waitlist for that. I will look into booking either the same package or hotel by myself since it seems like you can purchase  the same add on. Any hints on booking TDR rooms would be appreciated.



Was curious and looked at the TDR packages.  They have one with 2 "A" Fastpasses and 6 "D" ones.  ABD comes with 3 "A" and 12 "D".  Price through TDR for 2 people at the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel in a Beauty and the Beast room (one of the pricier rooms there I believe), random weekdays in June came out to 250,000 yen or $2292 total. So almost half off ABD, but less FP, no transportation, and if ABD price is for weekends, that would change the calculation as well.


----------



## Mathmagicland

wanderlust7 said:


> Was curious and looked at the TDR packages.  They have one with 2 "A" Fastpasses and 6 "D" ones.  ABD comes with 3 "A" and 12 "D".  Price through TDR for 2 people at the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel in a Beauty and the Beast room (one of the pricier rooms there I believe), random weekdays in June came out to 250,000 yen or $2292 total. So almost half off ABD, but less FP, no transportation, and if ABD price is for weekends, that would change the calculation as well.


The AbD packages all start on a Sunday & end on the following week Wednesday, so the TDR extensions will be Wednesday night for the one night option and Wednesday/Thursday for the two night option.  The AbD extension also includes breakfast buffet each morning, a drink coupon and a resort monorail pass for the duration of the stay.  I have not Priced TDR so don’t know how much those add to the overall value


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> I'd love to know what you find out.  I'm a big Anime fan myself, but the process around getting tickets to the Ghibli museum is a bit of a turnoff.  If there's other things like that in Japan, I'd be interested in checking them out, too!
> 
> Sayhello


I will definitely share what we find.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

wanderlust7 said:


> Was curious and looked at the TDR packages.  They have one with 2 "A" Fastpasses and 6 "D" ones.  ABD comes with 3 "A" and 12 "D".  Price through TDR for 2 people at the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel in a Beauty and the Beast room (one of the pricier rooms there I believe), random weekdays in June came out to 250,000 yen or $2292 total. So almost half off ABD, but less FP, no transportation, and if ABD price is for weekends, that would change the calculation as well.



This is pretty much what I found, too. That's a pretty huge premium, but the extra Fastpasses are nice. I have no idea what a car costs to Tokyo Disney and then to the airport. Even at $200 each way that's only $200 a person. I guess I have to figure out how much the guarantee is worth. 

@Mathmagicland The packages on Tokyo Disney site include most if not all of that as well. I don't remember on the drink coupon, but monorail transportation and restaurant breakfast are definitely included. You can actually reserve your dining times as you make the reservation (I went through the process as far as I could without paying).


----------



## distravel

wanderlust7 said:


> Was curious and looked at the TDR packages.  They have one with 2 "A" Fastpasses and 6 "D" ones.  ABD comes with 3 "A" and 12 "D".  Price through TDR for 2 people at the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel in a Beauty and the Beast room (one of the pricier rooms there I believe), random weekdays in June came out to 250,000 yen or $2292 total. So almost half off ABD, but less FP, no transportation, and if ABD price is for weekends, that would change the calculation as well.



Thanks for the information. Will have to check out the TDR website.


----------



## distravel

AquaDame said:


> The group I had suspected has indeed placed a hold on that date - WDWradio. Maybe if they don't fill the entire trip then they will open it up but I'm not sure when that would be.



Thanks for the inside scoop. I'm surprised the ABD Vacationistas are not given this information. Looking forward to meeting some Disboarders on the September 29 trip.


----------



## sayhello

I'm seeing reports on fb that the Japan trips are all sold out...

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> I'm seeing reports on fb that the Japan trips are all sold out...
> 
> Sayhello


That's unbelievable, but I can still believe it.  People have been waiting for an ABD to Japan for a long time.  I hope they add more dates to accommodate more people rather than increasing the maximum number of guests on a trip.


----------



## Theta

If the Japan adventures are sold out, would the price have continually gone up all day or does the price stay the same on opening day?


----------



## tgeorge

sayhello said:


> I'm seeing reports on fb that the Japan trips are all sold out...
> 
> Sayhello



So, what you're telling me, is I'm not going to be any better off next year if we pick Japan?  

I agree with CaliKris, there has been so much desire for this trip that I believe it.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I'm seeing reports on fb that the Japan trips are all sold out...
> 
> Sayhello


Wow!


----------



## bearsgirl

sayhello said:


> I'm seeing reports on fb that the Japan trips are all sold out...
> 
> Sayhello


Is there current info on fb and where can I find?


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> I'm seeing reports on fb that the Japan trips are all sold out...



That is crazy!  Sold out before even releasing to the public?  I believe the value is there for this trip.  Hotels are amazing and itinerary is superb.  

I wonder how many guests are on our departure.

I am very glad that we are booked, paid our deposit and returned the signed travel agreement!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Re sold out - it does not show any waitlisted dates on the AbD website except the October group which has shown that from the start.  With the river cruises, when the 2019 dates were released, the website was updated overnight to show which cabin categories were waitlisted.  So not sure if truly every Japan tour is already fully booked...


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> That's unbelievable, but I can still believe it.  People have been waiting for an ABD to Japan for a long time.  I hope they add more dates to accommodate more people rather than increasing the maximum number of guests on a trip.


I hope you're right!  More people would not be good.



Theta said:


> If the Japan adventures are sold out, would the price have continually gone up all day or does the price stay the same on opening day?


I was wondering that same thing!



tgeorge said:


> So, what you're telling me, is I'm not going to be any better off next year if we pick Japan?
> 
> I agree with CaliKris, there has been so much desire for this trip that I believe it.


No, you may be fine.  This year is the frenzy for those of us who have been waiting for a Japan trip for years.  Next year shouldn't be quite as frenetic.  The same thing happened (only not quite as crazy) when they introduced the Scotland trip. 



bearsgirl said:


> Is there current info on fb and where can I find?


I'll PM you when I get home later.



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> That is crazy!  Sold out before even releasing to the public?  I believe the value is there for this trip.  Hotels are amazing and itinerary is superb.
> 
> I wonder how many guests are on our departure.
> 
> I am very glad that we are booked, paid our deposit and returned the signed travel agreement!


I'm very glad, too!



Mathmagicland said:


> Re sold out - it does not show any waitlisted dates on the AbD website except the October group which has shown that from the start.  With the river cruises, when the 2019 dates were released, the website was updated overnight to show which cabin categories were waitlisted.  So not sure if truly every Japan tour is already fully booked...


They were still booking until 11pm last night.  It's possible the website just hasn't gotten updated yet.   The Vacationista I talked to, based on response prior to yesterday, fully expected it to sell out before it opened to the general public.

Sayhello


----------



## ImprovGal

sayhello said:


> They were still booking until 11pm last night.  It's possible the website just hasn't gotten updated yet.   The Vacationista I talked to, based on response prior to yesterday, fully expected it to sell out before it opened to the general public.
> 
> Sayhello


Do they close at 11pm Eastern?  I'm trying to call in to pay deposit and phones are still busy.  The hold on the reservation expires tonight at midnight.


----------



## DVC Doc

Conkozan said:


> For 2 it was around $4500 on the June 2 one



WOW.  That price seems absolutely ridiculous to me.  $2250/night???  If it were me I would seriously look at pricing the extension separately.

For comparison, last month we stayed in a "Superior Grand Park View" room at Tokyo Disneyland Hotel.  It was amazing and had a beautiful view of the monorail station and Cinderella's Castle.  Our rate was about $520 USD per night.  Park tickets are about $75 per day, more if you want the park hopper option (which I wouldn't recommend - there is so much to see at each park).  Sherwood Garden breakfast buffet is FANTASTIC and was about $55 per person.  We took a cab to downtown Tokyo and it was about $100 (and had room for two large pieces of luggage).  To get to the airport on the day of departure, there is the Limousine Bus that leaves right from the hotel every half hour and is about $35.  

I guess the question is how much are a few fast passes worth to you, and the convenience of having ABD arrange everything.

If you are worried about the booking process, its really not that bad especially for Tokyo Disneyland Hotel.  Hotel Miracosta books up much faster and the Harbor View rooms can be gone in a matter of minutes.  "Double beds" which we know as a king bed here in the US tend to book up faster at both resorts as well.


----------



## sayhello

ImprovGal said:


> Do they close at 11pm Eastern?  I'm trying to call in to pay deposit and phones are still busy.  The hold on the reservation expires tonight at midnight.


I'm really not sure how late they're open today.  The Vacationista I talked to said they'd be there from 8am to midnight yesterday.  My TA finished up with them at 11pm.  I don't know if today's hours will be the same, but I'd hope so.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I'm really not sure how late they're open today.  The Vacationista I talked to said they'd be there from 8am to midnight yesterday.  My TA finished up with them at 11pm.  I don't know if today's hours will be the same, but I'd hope so.
> 
> Sayhello


I'm so curious to know whether it really has sold out. The website certainly hasn't been updated. Anyone managed to get through today?


----------



## disneyphx

For those of you who have stayed at Miracosta/Tokyo Disneyland hotel - what do you see as the big draws and the appeal?
We are booked on the trip and trying to decide about the post-stay that we have a hold on.
We did an independent trip to Japan - train from Kyoto/Tokyo/DL; 3 nights at Hilton Tokyo Bay; used the monorail; and then limo bus to the airport. We had a great time and can't wait to return.
The fastpasses are appealing about the package. 
Does being a hotel guest give any advantage to making in-park restaurant or show reservations?


----------



## AquaDame

Miracosta is objectively the more luxurious of the resorts in its decor and if you get a Harbor View room you are literally looking into the park (and can watch the shows on the lagoon from your window). You have an entrance right into the Portofino area. They also have Venice & Tuscany/Capitain Mickey themed rooms. One con is there is no market/grab and go there aside from some cup of noodles whereas the Tokyo Disneyland Hotel has a nice market with rice balls, sandwiches and other items like that in addition to a larger separate gift shop. The Tokyo Disneyland Hotel has character themed rooms if you enjoy that over more subdued and generic decor and they are located across from the main entrance to TDL with the monorail & its Disneyland station between. Both have theme park music playing early and late so if you crack your window you can hear it from your room if you have a view which is nice! Both are expensive but Miracosta is moreso.

Both guarantee entry (even on sold out days) and you can reserve restaurants ahead of time via the website if you have a reservation at - I think - 30 days out.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AquaDame said:


> Both guarantee entry (even on sold out days) and you can reserve restaurants ahead of time via the website if you have a reservation at - I think - 30 days out.



Sounds awesome. Thanks so much for the info. This will be helpful when deciding whether to book on our own or go with the ABD resort add on. I went through the package booking up to the point of paying, and I was surprised that I was able to make breakfast reservations 6 months out (at the time of my reserving). Cool feature!


----------



## AquaDame

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Sounds awesome. Thanks so much for the info. This will be helpful when deciding whether to book on our own or go with the ABD resort add on. I went through the package booking up to the point of paying, and I was surprised that I was able to make breakfast reservations 6 months out (at the time of my reserving). Cool feature!



That IS cool! I did room only then bought tickets when we arrived so maybe that is why we had to wait? Or they've changed it since last year!  FWIW we were fine without getting FP from the package and rode everything we liked. We had a full day in each park and spent a few hours of the evening on our arrival day running around Disney Sea as well. We went midweek in mid April though - not a particularly busy time of year.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

AquaDame said:


> That IS cool! I did room only then bought tickets when we arrived so maybe that is why we had to wait? Or they've changed it since last year!  FWIW we were fine without getting FP from the package and rode everything we liked. We had a full day in each park and spent a few hours of the evening on our arrival day running around Disney Sea as well. We went midweek in mid April though - not a particularly busy time of year.


You are making me regret not signing up for April!


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> If you figure this out, let me know.  I've gotten some toughies before (Noma, Brooklyn Fare, French Laundry), but this is on a different level.





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I know. I've been dying to go since seeing the movie and reading about it. The kids both want to go, but I told them no way--2 is hard enough! We may try the easier to get into other location if I can't find someone who speaks Japanese to try for me. Apparently, it's harder to get a reservation is you speak English



We managed to get Noma during the Copenhagen ABD before our DCL Norway Iceland Scotland cruise. French Laundry is on the bucket list too. I was looking at what the general advice is for getting reservations at Sukiyabashi Jiro and the general consensus is to let the concierge at the Peninsula know about a few months beforehand that you want reservations at Jiro and cross your fingers.



distravel said:


> Just booked the September 29 date for Japan after a four hour hold. I was told that the October trip is still waiting for a group to purchase. The agent offered to add me for a waitlist for the October trip in case it is opened to everyone. The September trip has 26 confirmed and will max out at 40. The agent did not take my credit card number because there are no double rooms left so she needs management to convert my reservation( currently a triple) to a double room.
> 
> There are no more spots for the Disneyland add on and they have started a waitlist for that. I will look into booking either the same package or hotel by myself since it seems like you can purchase  the same add on. A*ny hints on booking TDR rooms would be appreciated*.



We booked MiraCosta Harbor View rooms for 2 nights next month and Disneland Hotel for 2 nights. We used the advice found on this thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/mira-costa-booking-experience.3574819 



distravel said:


> Thanks for the inside scoop. I'm surprised the ABD Vacationistas are not given this information. *Looking forward to meeting some Disboarders on the September 29 trip*.



Me too!!! 



sayhello said:


> I'm seeing reports on fb that the Japan trips are all sold out...
> 
> Sayhello





DVC Doc said:


> WOW.  That price seems absolutely ridiculous to me.  $2250/night???  If it were me I would seriously look at pricing the extension separately.



It isn't $2250 per night. That is for one person and 2 nights. Two people and 2 nights is $4500. 




disneyphx said:


> For those of you who have stayed at Miracosta/Tokyo Disneyland hotel - what do you see as the big draws and the appeal?
> We are booked on the trip and trying to decide about the post-stay that we have a hold on.
> We did an independent trip to Japan - train from Kyoto/Tokyo/DL; 3 nights at Hilton Tokyo Bay; used the monorail; and then limo bus to the airport. We had a great time and can't wait to return.
> The fastpasses are appealing about the package.
> Does being a hotel guest give any advantage to making in-park restaurant or show reservations?



@AquaDame gave a great synopsis. We are doing the China ABD this month and then doing a post stay on our own in Tokyo to visit the parks. It will be our first trip there. Besides the perks, I prefer staying on property. I've stayed off site at WDW and DLR and prefer being on site. In Paris, we stayed on site and we will do the same for the Asia parks.


----------



## Mathmagicland

calypso726 said:


> I was looking at what the general advice is for getting reservations at Sukiyabashi Jiro and the general consensus is to let the concierge at the Peninsula know about a few months beforehand that you want reservations at Jiro and cross your fingers.


Here is what is says on the restaurant website re reservations - 

In some cases, guests from overseas have been unable to arrive on the date and time of their reservation. For this reason, we can only accept reservations through the concierge of the overseas guests' hotel.

https://www.sushi-jiro.jp/本店のご予約について/


----------



## Mathmagicland

AbD website this morning shows only the April and June 16 departures as fully booked.  The October departure does not show it is accepting any more waitlist, so I’d guess their waitlist for that is full.  

Also, the June 2 and September departures show price increases.  

Rest of the departures show opening day pricing.


----------



## ImprovGal

Mathmagicland said:


> AbD website this morning shows only the April and June 16 departures as fully booked.  The October departure does not show it is accepting any more waitlist, so I’d guess their waitlist for that is full.
> 
> Also, the June 2 and September departures show price increases.
> 
> Rest of the departures show opening day pricing.


I looks like they added another adults only itinerary departing October 6.  No pricing listed, however.  The Oct 13 waitlist trip is the wdwradio trip and that group started taking their reservations and the date was removed from the abd  website.


----------



## Mathmagicland

ImprovGal said:


> I looks like they added another adults only itinerary departing October 6.  No pricing listed, however.  The Oct 13 waitlist trip is the wdwradio trip and that group started taking their reservations and the date was removed from the abd  website.


Thanks for clarifying the October dates - I could not remember the original dates for the wdwradio group.

With the new October dates, that is the first time they will have overlapping tours in country, with one finishing up as a another starts.


----------



## sayhello

Well, the website has been updated, and it looks like reports of a total sellout for Japan were inaccurate.  (Or a LOT of people cancelled their reservations!) The April trip and the June 16 trip are sold out, and the June 2nd and September trip price has jumped $600. 

Interestingly, the October trip is no longer listed as taking waitlists.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Well, the website has been updated, and it looks like reports of a total sellout for Japan were inaccurate.  (Or a LOT of people cancelled their reservations!) The April trip and the June 16 trip are sold out, and the June 2nd and September trip price has jumped $600.
> 
> Interestingly, the October trip is no longer listed as taking waitlists.
> 
> Sayhello


Thanks to ou and @marhmagicland for the follow up. I’d guessed April would fill first. I hope I don’t regret not signing up for that date! Glad to hear they added another trip.


----------



## sayhello

ImprovGal said:


> I looks like they added another adults only itinerary departing October 6.  No pricing listed, however.  The Oct 13 waitlist trip is the wdwradio trip and that group started taking their reservations and the date was removed from the abd  website.


I totally missed that the date was Oct 6 and not the old Oct 13 date.  Interesting!



Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks for clarifying the October dates - I could not remember the original dates for the wdwradio group.
> 
> With the new October dates, that is the first time they will have overlapping tours in country, with one finishing up as a another starts.


They have lots of itineraries that have overlapping dates.  For example, virtually all of the Italy trips, the England/France trips and the Germany trips overlap.  Some of the Costa Rica trips overlap, as do some for Wyoming.



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks to ou and @marhmagicland for the follow up. I’d guessed April would fill first. I hope I don’t regret not signing up for that date! Glad to hear they added another trip.


Actually, that was one of the things that helped me decide not to do the April trip, is that it was the most likely to be totally filled.  Not that that may matter in the long run if the trips continue to sell out.  

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

ImprovGal said:


> I looks like they added another adults only itinerary departing October 6.  No pricing listed, however.  The Oct 13 waitlist trip is the wdwradio trip and that group started taking their reservations and the date was removed from the abd  website.



I honestly considered joining it as they sometimes do special things in the parks and during their trips but they didn't allow solo travelers. Made it easy!  I'm back to my original plan of just going over there alone... I keep trying to get on an overseas ABD but keep having to just wing it. S Africa became Kenya/Tanzania for their iconic sights and old school charm and China we are doing on our own since they didn't have the date that works best for us (or hadn't risen dramatically in price) for this autumn. Japan was so expensive for a solo trip to a country I'm comfortable running around that I just couldn't pull the trigger without a park perk... Maybe the SE Asia one in 2020 will be THE one as the Galapagos trip also doesn't seem extensive enough. Gosh I'm picky...!


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> I honestly considered joining it as they sometimes do special things in the parks and during their trips but they didn't allow solo travelers. Made it easy!


Seriously?  No solo travelers?  They can keep their stinkin' trip!

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> Seriously?  No solo travelers?  They can keep their stinkin' trip!
> 
> Sayhello



Yep! They said they *might* get more rooms later and accommodate. Who can plan like that? I'm sure they won't have any trouble filling it up though, so its probably just smart business for them and their commission!


----------



## disneyphx

Thanks for the hotel info! The restaurant reservation possibility and fast passes are tempting - not too sure how to value that though.
I need to go back to poring over the Asia Parks Boards now! And TDRExplorer!
For those who have not been, the Hilton Tokyo Bay etc I would say are kind of similar to staying at the Polynesian at WDW in terms of distance. And was easier to get to the parks than some at WDW and Explorers Lodge at HKDL (although that hotel is very cool!)
 Not sure if the map off Google maps will work.


----------



## AquaDame

disneyphx said:


> And was easier to get to the parks than some at WDW and Explorers Lodge at HKDL (although that hotel is very cool!)


 I was debating staying at the explorer's lodge in November... I know you can take a shuttle which seemed fine but it is more complicated than I am thinking? Seems the Disneyland Hotel isn't THAT much closer in HK..?


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> Yep! They said they *might* get more rooms later and accommodate. Who can plan like that? I'm sure they won't have any trouble filling it up though, so its probably just smart business for them and their commission!


I guess, but that's someone I'm never booking with!

Sayhello


----------



## disneyphx

I can't figure out how to quote
The shuttle from Explorers at HKDL was not bad at all - we were there in early Jan. We have bad memories of hot shuttle waits at DLR and WDW, so we have 'shuttle anxiety'! HK Weather should be cool in November so that would help. At HKDL, you can walk from the Disneyland Hotel. We picked Explorers cause reviews were great and we had stayed at the Disneyland Hotel previously (when ABD used to stay there). 
Monorail loop in Japan was easier and less stressful. My point was more that the Tokyo DL 'monorail hotels' are really close. But MiraCosta sounds amazing......decisions, decisions......


----------



## sayhello

disneyphx said:


> I can't figure out how to quote


There are 2 ways to quote.  

Either hit "Reply" on the right bottom corner of the post you want to quote, which will paste the quote into the text box at the bottom of the page.

Or hit "+Quote" in the same spot, and then the "Insert Quotes" button that appears at the bottom left of the text box, and that will also post one or more quotes into the text box.

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

AquaDame said:


> I was debating staying at the explorer's lodge in November... I know you can take a shuttle which seemed fine but it is more complicated than I am thinking? Seems the Disneyland Hotel isn't THAT much closer in HK..?



Having stayed at the HKDL Hotel and visited Explorer's Lodge, I'd stay at Explorer's Lodge next time regardless of price.  It was just more interesting hotel.


----------



## AquaDame

Cousin Orville said:


> Having stayed at the HKDL Hotel and visited Explorer's Lodge, I'd stay at Explorer's Lodge next time regardless of price.  It was just more interesting hotel.



Agreed. I was going to go for HKDL Hotel but... its so much nicer at Explorers! I was just worried when @disneyphx suggested it was rough getting to the park from there.


----------



## Mousequake

I know I'm in the minority here, but I didn't like Explorer's; I much preferred the HKDL Hotel. Granted, I only did a walkthrough of Explorer's and didn't see any of the rooms, but I didn't like the look or feel of it at all. It felt like a cheap copy of Animal Kingdom Lodge to me.


----------



## Cousin Orville

AquaDame said:


> Agreed. I was going to go for HKDL Hotel but... its so much nicer at Explorers! I was just worried when @disneyphx suggested it was rough getting to the park from there.



HKDL Hotel is slightly closer, but even that is a long walk.  We took the shuttle from the park to Explorers.  No issues.

Explorers Lodge is smaller than AKL, but I still thought it was a cool theme and well done.  Here’s Joe Rohde’s thoughts Explorers vs AKL.  I remembered it because we happened to be in HKDL when he instagrammed it - https://instagram.com/p/BaV7PGDnLtG/


----------



## aggiedog

Wow, 9 departures, 6 are waitlisted already.  Prices have gone up by almost $1,000 on the remaining 3.

I suspect they'll be doing this trip again next year.


----------



## sayhello

aggiedog said:


> Wow, 9 departures, 6 are waitlisted already.  Prices have gone up by almost $1,000 on the remaining 3.
> 
> I suspect they'll be doing this trip again next year.


Wow!!  That's pretty impressive.  It will be interesting to see if the interest is sustained, or all in one spurt, since so many people have been waiting for this one.

I noticed that the October 13 Adults Only trip is back on the website and the October 6 date is gone.  Wonder if that was a clerical error?

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

aggiedog said:


> Wow, 9 departures, 6 are waitlisted already.  Prices have gone up by almost $1,000 on the remaining 3.
> 
> I suspect they'll be doing this trip again next year.



1000 bucks???? Dynamic pricing at its best. Other companies take another route on pricing and that makes them more appealing in my view.


----------



## Mathmagicland

With the summer Olympics in Tokyo next year 2020, they may offer fewer trips.  Their July 14 and July 28 departures this year would overlap the Olympics.  I can’t see them competing for hotel space plus the crowds will be huge.  Pricing I expect would likely be impacted during that time.


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> 1000 bucks???? Dynamic pricing at its best. Other companies take another route on pricing and that makes them more appealing in my view.


Actually, it's $600, but that's still a hefty chunk!

Sayhello


----------



## aggiedog

I'm awful with remembering numbers.  I knew there was a 9 and now there's a 10, before the comma. LOL  $600 is still a pretty big rise for technically being open for 2 days.


----------



## sayhello

aggiedog said:


> I'm awful with remembering numbers.  I knew there was a 9 and now there's a 10, before the comma. LOL  $600 is still a pretty big rise for technically being open for 2 days.


I totally agree!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

aggiedog said:


> Wow, 9 departures, 6 are waitlisted already.  Prices have gone up by almost $1,000 on the remaining 3.
> 
> I suspect they'll be doing this trip again next year.


That is amazing. My departure date (7/14) is now full. I suspect you are right about them doing it again next year. Seems like a solid hit for ABD. I hate to tell them I told you so, LOL


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> That is amazing. My departure date (7/14) is now full. I suspect you are right about them doing it again next year. Seems like a solid hit for ABD. I hate to tell them I told you so, LOL




Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

The May departure is fully booked now & in waitlist status.


----------



## 4kids4karen

.


----------



## bearsgirl

4kids4karen said:


> .


I am starting to come to the realization that I am going to have to do some research and put together the trip that I want to the Asia Parks. I am using these boards and TDR Explorer. What are your recommended resources?


----------



## sayhello

bearsgirl said:


> I am starting to come to the realization that I am going to have to do some research and put together the trip that I want to the Asia Parks. I am using these boards and TDR Explorer. What are your recommended resources?


Here's a Forum here on the DIS that discusses the Asian Parks:

https://www.disboards.com/forums/other-lands.176/

Sayhello


----------



## 4kids4karen

bearsgirl said:


> I am starting to come to the realization that I am going to have to do some research and put together the trip that I want to the Asia Parks. I am using these boards and TDR Explorer. What are your recommended resources?



If your goal is to visit Disney theme parks, I can’t help.  My brother has been and doesn’t recommend them.  My best friends brother is a die hard Disney fanatic and has been to all the Disney parks.

If I go to another country it is to immerse myself into that culture, not visit a Disney theme park.


----------



## bearsgirl

sayhello said:


> Here's a Forum here on the DIS that discusses the Asian Parks:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/other-lands.176/
> 
> Sayhello


THANK YOU! I have always scrolled past Other Lands thinking it had to do with other theme parks, not Disney. This helps tremendously!


----------



## bearsgirl

4kids4karen said:


> If your goal is to visit Disney theme parks, I can’t help.  My brother has been and doesn’t recommend them.  My best friends brother is a die hard Disney fanatic and has been to all the Disney parks.
> 
> If I go to another country it is to immerse myself into that culture, not visit a Disney theme park.


I agree with you about going to another country just to visit Disney theme park and that isn't my goal. 
Might I ask why your brother doesn't recommend the (Asian?) Parks? 
Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

4kids4karen said:


> If your goal is to visit Disney theme parks, I can’t help.  My brother has been and doesn’t recommend them.  My best friends brother is a die hard Disney fanatic and has been to all the Disney parks.
> 
> If I go to another country it is to immerse myself into that culture, not visit a Disney theme park.


I agree with this.  I would never go to another country just to visit another Disney Theme Park.  But it can be a really fun enhancement to a trip.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

bearsgirl said:


> I am starting to come to the realization that I am going to have to do some research and put together the trip that I want to the Asia Parks. I am using these boards and TDR Explorer. What are your recommended resources?


Check out Disney Tourist Blog.  Tom has trip planning guides and numerous articles about the Asian parks.


----------



## Cousin Orville

4kids4karen said:


> If I go to another country it is to immerse myself into that culture, not visit a Disney theme park.



I think it would be good to keep in mind the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## calypso726

4kids4karen said:


> If your goal is to visit Disney theme parks, I can’t help.  My brother has been and doesn’t recommend them.  My best friends brother is a die hard Disney fanatic and has been to all the Disney parks.
> 
> If I go to another country it is to immerse myself into that culture, not visit a Disney theme park.



Well, that’s a first, if Tokyo Disney Sea is included in that not recommended list of Asia Disney parks.

Makes perfect sense if you are not a huge Disney fan. But for some that are, circumstances might lend themselves to the idea of going to another country just to visit Disney theme parks. I’m doing exactly that in just a few weeks. 



Cousin Orville said:


> I think it would be good to keep in mind the two are not mutually exclusive.



Well said.

Every person I’ve spoken to about TDS  that has visited and every article I’ve read about TDS talks about how much better the park is than any of the other Disney parks in the world. So of course I want to go and check it out.

I’ve always wanted to visit all the Disney parks in the world and of course I want to visit the country and experience the cultures of their locations. The China ABD we are doing next week let’s me kill those 2 birds with one stone. Unfortunately, we did not have enough vacation time to see much of what we would want to see and do in Japan as a post trip. But we did have just the right amount of time to do both of the Japan parks.

So, I guess that makes me one of those people that would go to another country just to visit Disney parks. None the less, I’m glad to be booked on the Japan trip with ABD next year so I can see the country and learn about the culture. Plus, hit the parks a second time. Bonus!


----------



## WeLoveABD

4kids4karen said:


> If your goal is to visit Disney theme parks, I can’t help.  My brother has been and doesn’t recommend them.  My best friends brother is a die hard Disney fanatic and has been to all the Disney parks.
> 
> If I go to another country it is to immerse myself into that culture, not visit a Disney theme park.


Thankfully you are not my travel agent! While I love traveling and visiting new places, I certainly appreciate the variety of reasons why people travel. It is all very individualistic don't you think? While you are free to avoid amusement parks, I wouldn't claim it to be wrong for others to do so-- even if seeing a park is their primary reason for going. That person is getting out in the world, and having fun and experiencing culture in their own way.


----------



## AquaDame

4kids4karen said:


> If your goal is to visit Disney theme parks, I can’t help.  My brother has been and doesn’t recommend them.  My best friends brother is a die hard Disney fanatic and has been to all the Disney parks.
> 
> If I go to another country it is to immerse myself into that culture, not visit a Disney theme park.



I get what you're saying, but part of immersing yourself is doing what the people there do. In Tokyo the parks are popular and sometimes the best bridge is finding common ground like that and seeing what they do differently as that makes it all the more obvious. Spending one or two days at a park in addition to going to museums, parks and other (often embellished or fake-for-tourists) spots isn't going to make a trip any less authentic or special. Put another way I wouldn't blame anyone who came to the US for going to LA instead of just sticking to the Smithsonian/DC or colonial sites in the Eastern US and focusing instead on what were. Both are fun and fine and the whole picture is the only way to see us fully.


----------



## RSM

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I was surprised that they didn't have the Tokyo fish market on there. That's a must do for us  Now who knows someone who can get me a reservation at Sukiyabashi Jiro????



I was fortunate enough to eat at Jiro's once (went with some business colleagues who can get reservations).  The tasting meal was outstanding, but it is a different experience than in the US or other parts of the world.  My colleagues gave me the rules of etiquette of which there were many.  You are there to eat (phone use is strongly discouraged as is excessive talking with the party you are with).  The tasting meal is 20 pieces, and each piece came 1 at a time.  You are absolutely expected to keep pace (if I recall, it was about 20 piece served in about 30 minutes).  I was warned not to let multiple pieces back up in front of me.  I won't claim to be a sushi connoisseur, and after about 10 or 12 pieces I start to slow down, so the pressure to keep up was definitely there.  The other two big things they said was don't separate the fish from the rice, the chef finds this insulting.  And they go through great lengths to season the rice and fish just perfectly, so I was strongly discouraged from slathering on soy sauce and wasabi (usually my go to trick for when there is a piece of fish I'm not all that fond of).

So, I'm not sure how hard and fast these rules/guidelines are, but where I was there with colleagues who are somewhat regulars and seemed to be known by the staff, I was overly conscious to conform to their guidance.  So, the food is outstanding, just recognize the experience is different.  Note; we were there for lunch, not sure if dinner would be any different.


----------



## aggiedog

I am a huge believer in "go experience the local culture and food."  That said, TDS would be a must if we were going to Tokyo.  Not necessarily because Japanese people go, but because it sounds like a really cool park and there is no where else to see it.  It's ok to want to do both.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

After our ABD to Japan we will have been to all the Disney parks in the world!  I am hoping they open a park in Australia because that would give me a good reason to go back !

I have enjoyed all of the parks immensely.  I am most excited for TDS because I've heard it's one of, if not the best, of all the Disney parks!  

I wouldn't even consider a trip to Japan without adding on a few days for the parks.  But that's just me.  I think a lot of others on this board agree (after all it is the disboards!)


----------



## Mathmagicland

RSM said:


> I was fortunate enough to eat at Jiro's once (went with some business colleagues who can get reservations).  The tasting meal was outstanding, but it is a different experience than in the US or other parts of the world.  My colleagues gave me the rules of etiquette of which there were many.  You are there to eat (phone use is strongly discouraged as is excessive talking with the party you are with).  The tasting meal is 20 pieces, and each piece came 1 at a time.  You are absolutely expected to keep pace (if I recall, it was about 20 piece served in about 30 minutes).  I was warned not to let multiple pieces back up in front of me.  I won't claim to be a sushi connoisseur, and after about 10 or 12 pieces I start to slow down, so the pressure to keep up was definitely there.  The other two big things they said was don't separate the fish from the rice, the chef finds this insulting.  And they go through great lengths to season the rice and fish just perfectly, so I was strongly discouraged from slathering on soy sauce and wasabi (usually my go to trick for when there is a piece of fish I'm not all that fond of).
> 
> So, I'm not sure how hard and fast these rules/guidelines are, but where I was there with colleagues who are somewhat regulars and seemed to be known by the staff, I was overly conscious to conform to their guidance.  So, the food is outstanding, just recognize the experience is different.  Note; we were there for lunch, not sure if dinner would be any different.


You seem to be spot-on with what to do & not do at Jiro’s.  You could have written the copy on their website as your comments are very similar.  One other thing they ask is please do not take pictures of the food. One picture as you leave is OK but no others.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

RSM said:


> I was fortunate enough to eat at Jiro's once (went with some business colleagues who can get reservations).  The tasting meal was outstanding, but it is a different experience than in the US or other parts of the world.  My colleagues gave me the rules of etiquette of which there were many.  You are there to eat (phone use is strongly discouraged as is excessive talking with the party you are with).  The tasting meal is 20 pieces, and each piece came 1 at a time.  You are absolutely expected to keep pace (if I recall, it was about 20 piece served in about 30 minutes).  I was warned not to let multiple pieces back up in front of me.  I won't claim to be a sushi connoisseur, and after about 10 or 12 pieces I start to slow down, so the pressure to keep up was definitely there.  The other two big things they said was don't separate the fish from the rice, the chef finds this insulting.  And they go through great lengths to season the rice and fish just perfectly, so I was strongly discouraged from slathering on soy sauce and wasabi (usually my go to trick for when there is a piece of fish I'm not all that fond of).
> 
> So, I'm not sure how hard and fast these rules/guidelines are, but where I was there with colleagues who are somewhat regulars and seemed to be known by the staff, I was overly conscious to conform to their guidance.  So, the food is outstanding, just recognize the experience is different.  Note; we were there for lunch, not sure if dinner would be any different.


Have you seen the movie? You need to watch it, especially after going there. So jealous and thanks for sharing your experience. It sounds amazing and I can definitely see how it would be hard to keep up.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Have you seen the movie? You need to watch it, especially after going there. So jealous and thanks for sharing your experience. It sounds amazing and I can definitely see how it would be hard to keep up.


What movie?

Sayhello


----------



## RSM

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Have you seen the movie? You need to watch it, especially after going there. So jealous and thanks for sharing your experience. It sounds amazing and I can definitely see how it would be hard to keep up.



No.  Didn't see the movie, but I did see a special he did with Anthony Bourdain.  I'll definitely check it out at some point.  Maybe on the flight over.


----------



## Haley R

I was really excited about Japan being added because we've never done an Adventures trip before, but that price point is absolutely crazy. I'm so surprised people are able to pay that much money for a trip. That's enough money to pay back all of my student loans. We are still planning on going next May, but we will just have to book everything on our own. I really wanted to try staying at the MiraCosta, but I don't think that we can swing that either. We may just be in over our heads idk.


----------



## calypso726

Haley R said:


> I was really excited about Japan being added because we've never done an Adventures trip before, but that price point is absolutely crazy. I'm so surprised people are able to pay that much money for a trip. That's enough money to pay back all of my student loans. We are still planning on going next May, but we will just have to book everything on our own. I really wanted to try staying at the MiraCosta, but I don't think that we can swing that either. We may just be in over our heads idk.



@Haley R -  I will agree that the price point of Japan is pretty  We are fortunate to be able to swing it and don't take that for granted. I'm chiming in on your post because you mention going on your own and not being able to do MiraCosta. You can, if you have good credit and don't carry balances on your credit cards. You just have to think outside the box and perhaps my post here will lead you to a new hobby that will allow you to travel for free or at least mitigate a lot of your travel expenses. 6 years ago my desire to go on the ABD Scotland trip and thinking the price point was too high led me to a new hobby some of us call travel hacking. I learned how to collect and then use points and miles to pay for my airfare, hotels and a number of other travel related costs. I can honestly say it changed my life. I did go on the Scotland ABD and we flew to Europe using points and miles in first class to boot.

We will be on the China ABD next week and decided to fly to Japan on from Shanghai using points and miles to visit the parks. When I saw what a Harbor View room at MiraCosta costs  I decided there was no way I'd be paying that much money to stay there so I initially decided to travel hack it instead and formed a plan to pay for it with points. The plan would take several months to implement fully but it would cover the hotel costs. It involved signing up for a few credit cards that offered high bonuses of $400 or more and opening a few new checking accounts for bank bonuses that also allow credit card funding without coding as cash advance. Between 2 or 3 credit cards and a few bank bonuses you can easily get yourself between $1500 - $2000 for your hotel stay. It will all sound complicated and overwhelming, it really isn't. I'm no expert but I've still managed to fly and travel (on non ABD trips) on mostly points and miles for the last 6 years.

There is a thread here on the Disboards in the Budget Board section that is pretty active and moves fast, called "I love credit cards so much". The regulars there, including me, help out all new comers and it is one of the friendliest threads on the Disboards. The folks that post there and help out or seek to get help range a wide spectrum of travel goals. Some of folks can probably afford to pay for their travel without this hobby but choose not to or use it as a means to upgrade their style of travel without it affecting their wallet. A few of them are regulars here on the ABD board too. Some of the folks there, have much more restrictive budgets and would not be able to do any travel at all if not for this hobby. I'll tag you over there so you can find us. Come say hi, tell us what your travel goals are and the regulars on the thread will take it from there.


----------



## sayhello

Looks like the July 28 trip is the only departure with any availability left.  And the price has increased $800 from opening day.  

Sayhello


----------



## danv3

sayhello said:


> Looks like the July 28 trip is the only departure with any availability left.  And the price has increased $800 from opening day.
> 
> Sayhello



I’m honestly surprised there is still availability for any date at this point. With 10 trips they only needed to find ~400 guests.


----------



## Mathmagicland

danv3 said:


> I’m honestly surprised there is still availability for any date at this point. With 10 trips they only needed to find ~400 guests.


This July 28 tour showed as fully booked on Wednesday so I’m thinking someone had to cancel shortly after booking.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Looks like the July 28 trip is the only departure with any availability left.  And the price has increased $800 from opening day.
> 
> Sayhello


Wow. That must be one of the best sell outs ever for them. At that price point, I actually think it's pretty impressive.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Wow. That must be one of the best sell outs ever for them. At that price point, I actually think it's pretty impressive.


I think you're right.  They've had sell-outs before, like with Iceland, but not in less than a week from opening day.

Sayhello


----------



## MakiraMarlena

well apparently a lot of folks who live in Japan are happy to visit the Disney parks in Japan and they enjoy it. Who am I to eliminate the parks from my itinerary because it's not "immersive" enough in the culture.


----------



## sayhello

MakiraMarlena said:


> well apparently a lot of folks who live in Japan are happy to visit the Disney parks in Japan and they enjoy it. Who am I to eliminate the parks from my itinerary because it's not "immersive" enough in the culture.


Exactly!!    It would be like going to Southern California, and saying you're not going to Disneyland because it's not a part of the LA culture.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Exactly!!    It would be like going to Southern California, and saying you're not going to Disneyland because it's not a part of the LA culture.
> 
> Sayhello


Exactly!  Disneyland is so much a part of So Cal culture!

I have to say this whole topic is a hot button for me which is why I have waited to comment.  Shouldn’t one be allowed to spend their hard-earned money the way they see fit?  If someone chooses to go to Asia just to visit Disney parks, isn’t that their choice?   Who am I to judge how others spend their money?  You only live once.  Do what makes you happy.  “You do you” as my daughter would say.


----------



## aggiedog

Agreed, and let's be honest, being led around by an ABD guide in a group of 40 is not necessarily being immersed in the culture either.

Not slamming anyone who's going, because it sounds like a great trip, but there are all kinds of ways, none of them the "right" way, to see a foreign land.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It's not necessary to "immerse" yourself in the culture to learn about a foreign land. although everybody has their own idea about how to be "immersed."

had at least 3 friends say I should rent an apartment and go by myself because this tour costs too much and renting an apartment is probably more "immersive." Ok then.


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> Exactly!  Disneyland is so much a part of So Cal culture!
> 
> I have to say this whole topic is a hot button for me which is why I have waited to comment.  Shouldn’t one be allowed to spend their hard-earned money the way they see fit?  If someone chooses to go to Asia just to visit Disney parks, isn’t that their choice?   Who am I to judge how others spend their money?  You only live once.  Do what makes you happy.  “You do you” as my daughter would say.


100%!!!  I would never have taken the special China trip that spent more time in the Parks, and skipped a lot of the non-city sites.  But I would never tell someone who chose that trip that they shouldn't have chosen it!  We all travel differently!  I have a friend who went to Japan *only* to go to TDLR.  And she had a blast.  If that's the trip she wants, that's her privilege.  Again, I wouldn't do it, but that's just me. 



MakiraMarlena said:


> It's not necessary to "immerse" yourself in the culture to learn about a foreign land. although everybody has their own idea about how to be "immersed."
> 
> had at least 3 friends say I should rent an apartment and go by myself because this tour costs too much and renting an apartment is probably more "immersive." Ok then.


I don't think that sounds like a viable option to me!  I've done this other (English-speaking!) places, but I can't imagine doing that in Japan!  I felt amazingly immersed on the ABD China trip.  I learned so much about their culture from our local guides and the folks we visited in the Hutong, etc.  That's one of the things I love about ABD.  I feel they really work to immerse you!

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

MakiraMarlena said:


> It's not necessary to "immerse" yourself in the culture to learn about a foreign land. although everybody has their own idea about how to be "immersed."
> 
> had at least 3 friends say I should rent an apartment and go by myself because this tour costs too much and renting an apartment is probably more "immersive." Ok then.



We did it this way last year - and I'll be doing it again next year. If I really wanted to immerse myself in the way they mean though I'd need to stay at least a year and participate in their society somehow... not happening as I want to keep my job/life here in the States. 



sayhello said:


> I don't think that sounds like a viable option to me!  I've done this other (English-speaking!) places, but I can't imagine doing that in Japan!



Its easy, honestly. I really can't wait for you to come home and hear your post thoughts about Japan.. I think you're going to be surprised. That trip is going to be so wonderful too - not hating on doing the ABD at all, if I had more time and money next year I'd be on it!


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> Its easy, honestly. I really can't wait for you to come home and hear your post thoughts about Japan.. I think you're going to be surprised. That trip is going to be so wonderful too - not hating on doing the ABD at all, if I had more time and money next year I'd be on it!


  You know I'll post all about it.  But I have to ask, did you rent an apartment and "immerse" by yourself or with someone else?  I think it's a totally different thing when you're travelling solo.  

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> You know I'll post all about it.  But I have to ask, did you rent an apartment and "immerse" by yourself or with someone else?  I think it's a totally different thing when you're travelling solo.
> 
> Sayhello



Last year I went with my husband, and the time before I stayed with friends at their place too. Next year will be solo though I may try to connect with some people from our office in Tokyo if I get too lonely. It'd have to be VERY lonely though as I am a serious introvert.


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> Last year I went with my husband, and the time before I stayed with friends at their place too. Next year will be solo though I may try to connect with some people from our office in Tokyo if I get too lonely. It'd have to be VERY lonely though as I am a serious introvert.


   I, on the other hand, am an extrovert, and there's only so much wandering alone I can do! 

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

sayhello said:


> Looks like the July 28 trip is the only departure with any availability left.  And the price has increased $800 from opening day.
> 
> Sayhello


Well, now the July 28 trip is sold out, accepting waitlist, and the July 14 trip has availability.  And the price has increased by $1200!!!     I guess we'll see some fluctuation as the 14 day deposit deadline gets closer...

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

$1200.00 bucks.......So much for Walt's dream of making a Disney vacation affordable......He must be shaking his head in wonder.


----------



## OhanaCuz

calypso726 said:


> Well, that’s a first, if Tokyo Disney Sea is included in that not recommended list of Asia Disney parks.
> 
> Makes perfect sense if you are not a huge Disney fan. But for some that are, circumstances might lend themselves to the idea of going to another country just to visit Disney theme parks. I’m doing exactly that in just a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said.
> 
> Every person I’ve spoken to about TDS  that has visited and every article I’ve read about TDS talks about how much better the park is than any of the other Disney parks in the world. So of course I want to go and check it out.



I didn't have a chance to check out Disneyland but I thought Tokyo Disneysea was incredible.  I devoted one day of my five days in Japan there and have no regrets.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I don't mind traveling alone. I'm going to London alone next week. I'm very familiar with London though.

I've been on two ABDs and they were fun, and I don't feel they were rip-offs.

Walt's dead, he's not shaking anything.


----------



## Jess_S

carpenta said:


> $1200.00 bucks.......So much for Walt's dream of making a Disney vacation affordable......He must be shaking his head in wonder.





MakiraMarlena said:


> Walt's dead, he's not shaking anything.



If we assume that Walt currently looks like one of the inhabitants of the Haunted Mansion and can both shake his ghostly head and have an opinion on pricing for Japan, I am not at all sure that he would be opposed to the pricing structure. I think of his vision in terms of quality and family-friendliness (meaning cleanliness, wholesomeness and safety). When I watched the American Experience episode on Disney, his motivation for opening Disneyland was couched in terms of being skeeved out by the carnivals of the day, which were affordable, but seedy. So his vision was arguably somewhat elitist.

With the Japan trip filling up so quickly, I have resigned myself to the pricing structure being what it is. That means my family is looking at 2022 for this trip at the earliest -- unless we somehow come in to more money. (That's because I still want to do South Africa more and have that on my list for 2020).


----------



## carpenta

When Walt set up the Disney Parks he did not raise the admission price 10% on any day when the crowds were unusually larger than the norm. The price for admission remained the same if one person entered the park or 100,000 people entered the park on the same day. It seems to me when ABD finance sets up any tour they decide how much per person the cost will be charged to cover operating costs of that trip. IMO raising the cost of a pre published price after you decide what the general cost will be is just plain greedy. As Cinderella says "just because it's done doesn't mean it should be done"......Disney should heed their own characters advice.


----------



## sayhello

carpenta said:


> When Walt set up the Disney Parks he did not raise the admission price 10% on any day when the crowds were unusually larger than the norm. The price for admission remained the same if one person entered the park or 100,000 people entered the park on the same day. It seems to me when ABD finance sets up any tour they decide how much per person the cost will be charged to cover operating costs of that trip. IMO raising the cost of a pre published price after you decide what the general cost will be is just plain greedy. As Cinderella says "just because it's done doesn't mean it should be done"......Disney should heed their own characters advice.


Unfortunately, this is hardly just an ABD issue.  This is the model Disney follows all over the place.  Charging more for popular dates at the Parks.  DCL prices go up as the cruises fill up.  It's pretty much their standard operating procedures...

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

Yes today when Disney is a public traded company but when Walt ran it as a "family business" not such a factor. Today entertainment is secondary to their stock price.


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Walt may be shaking his head, but Roy is doing the fist pump.



> It seems to me when ABD finance sets up any tour they decide how much per person the cost will be charged to cover operating costs of that trip. IMO raising the cost of a pre published price after you decide what the general cost will be is just plain greedy. As Cinderella says "just because it's done doesn't mean it should be done"......Disney should heed their own characters advice.



It's how most cruise lines and guided tour groups do it. Not just ABD or DCL. I have a Royal Caribbean cruise booked from since they opened booking on it and now that the cruise is two and a half months away, it's currently twice as much as I paid for it, and that is for a lower stateroom category. It's relatively new at the parks and I understand folks saying that things should be left the way they were. But if the Disney product was too overpriced, they wouldn't have crowds in the parks or the Japan trip booking up within two weeks of its release.


----------



## sayhello

So obviously this is all subject to change, but I found out that on my May 19th Japan ABD, there is currently only *one* 10-year-old girl signed up.  All the rest are 18 or older.  I'm a little concerned how this might affect the dynamics of the group if one Adventure Guide has to take care of the 10-year-old, and the other Guide has to care for the remainder of the group?  Has anyone been on a family trip where there was only one child?  How did that work?  I sure hope this kid is well-traveled and likes being around adults...

Sayhello


----------



## acndis

sayhello said:


> So obviously this is all subject to change, but I found out that on my May 19th Japan ABD, there is currently only *one* 10-year-old girl signed up.  All the rest are 18 or older.  I'm a little concerned how this might affect the dynamics of the group if one Adventure Guide has to take care of the 10-year-old, and the other Guide has to care for the remainder of the group?  Has anyone been on a family trip where there was only one child?  How did that work?  I sure hope this kid is well-traveled and likes being around adults...
> 
> Sayhello


There were only 3 Juniors on our SE Asia trip and there were almost no Junior activities.  I am fairly certain the guide will not take care of the 10 year old.  Our Juniors just hung with the adults or each other and participated in all the activities we did.  No issues at all.  My son likes it when there are lots of kids but he loved this trip, too.  Japan sounds a lot like the SE Asia trip in that you seem to be 'going' all the time.  I am sure the 10 year old will fit right in!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

I kind of think they don't need to assign a guide to look after one child full time. The kid will probably be with the group most of the time, hanging with her parents. I've never been on a tour with kids but that seems to make sense.


----------



## BluesTraveler

The group make-up could also change quite a bit between now and then - even though it's full now, there may be people that drop off or switch dates, or postpone to another year.


----------



## calypso726

We were on one ABD that had only one junior adventurer once. Neither guide left the group to look after the child. The child remained with their family the entire time. This child was on the younger side and and had some challenging moments. Nothing that put a damper or disrupted the trip or flow. Just the typical behavior of a younger, less well traveled child. I would not be too concerned.


----------



## sayhello

acndis said:


> There were only 3 Juniors on our SE Asia trip and there were almost no Junior activities.  I am fairly certain the guide will not take care of the 10 year old.  Our Juniors just hung with the adults or each other and participated in all the activities we did.  No issues at all.  My son likes it when there are lots of kids but he loved this trip, too.  Japan sounds a lot like the SE Asia trip in that you seem to be 'going' all the time.  I am sure the 10 year old will fit right in!


Cool!  Thanks.  I'm feeling better.  I've just never encountered this before.  



MakiraMarlena said:


> I kind of think they don't need to assign a guide to look after one child full time. The kid will probably be with the group most of the time, hanging with her parents. I've never been on a tour with kids but that seems to make sense.


Makes sense to me, too.  



BluesTraveler said:


> The group make-up could also change quite a bit between now and then - even though it's full now, there may be people that drop off or switch dates, or postpone to another year.


And that is also true.  You really never know this far out.



calypso726 said:


> We were on one ABD that had only one junior adventurer once. Neither guide left the group to look after the child. The child remained with their family the entire time. This child was on the younger side and and had some challenging moments. Nothing that put a damper or disrupted the trip or flow. Just the typical behavior of a younger, less well traveled child. I would not be too concerned.


Thanks, I'm feeling better.  

Sayhello


----------



## danv3

sayhello said:


> So obviously this is all subject to change, but I found out that on my May 19th Japan ABD, there is currently only *one* 10-year-old girl signed up.  All the rest are 18 or older.  I'm a little concerned how this might affect the dynamics of the group if one Adventure Guide has to take care of the 10-year-old, and the other Guide has to care for the remainder of the group?  Has anyone been on a family trip where there was only one child?  How did that work?  I sure hope this kid is well-traveled and likes being around adults...
> 
> Sayhello



I was on a one-kid adventure to Italy and it was basically treated as an adult only trip as far as I could tell.  The kid was with us for basically everything and she was young...maybe 8?

Anyway, I don’t think you’ll need to worry.


----------



## sayhello

danv3 said:


> I was on a one-kid adventure to Italy and it was basically treated as an adult only trip as far as I could tell.  The kid was with us for basically everything and she was young...maybe 8?
> 
> Anyway, I don’t think you’ll need to worry.


Thanks!  

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

I see all Japan itineraries are now fully booked.  

@sayhello - when you inquired about your group, did you find out how many are in your group?   I have not seen firm numbers anywhere yet.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> I see all Japan itineraries are now fully booked.
> 
> @sayhello - when you inquired about your group, did you find out how many are in your group?   I have not seen firm numbers anywhere yet.


When I asked, they said 36.

Sayhello


----------



## CurryPopcorn

Hey all! I've lurked around on these boards for a long time but have never posted before (mostly I just like to read and dream about vacations).  I was reading through this thread out of curiosity, since I'm living in Japan right now! I wanted to pop in and give a tiny bit of Tokyo advice, as someone who's lived in Japan for a couple of years total (one of those years in Tokyo!)

I saw a few people talking about looking for anime/animation related stuff to do, and one person who mentioned their kid being really into anime. I just wanted to point out that, while Akihabara is probably the most famous "nerd zone" in Tokyo, it's _probably _not the best place to take your kids (depending on their age/how comfortable you are with adult content.) Akihabara is chock full of amazing anime/geek shops, and you can definitely find all kinds of rad toys/electronics/books, but keep in mind that in a lot of these shops there is some relatively extreme stuff mixed in with everything else. While most comic shops and toy stores keep the REALLY adult stuff in a separate area, or on the upper floors, you'd be surprised at how much is just mixed in with everything else- and comic shops tend to sell some pretty adult stuff right next to the titles aimed at younger audiences. If this doesn't bother you, shop away! But just something to keep in mind if you are traveling with younger folks.

If you're looking for other anime experiences, the Ghibli Museum is a fantastic option. It can be a little difficult to get tickets from overseas, but it's really a lovely museum, with some beautiful exhibits showcasing sketches and the like. It may be a little less interesting for _very_ young kids? Although, there is a catbus play area and some outdoor play zones. Tickets are purchased for specific entry times- people can stay however long they like, so try to get an earlier entry time for fewer people. 

If you can't get into the Ghibli Museum but still want some Ghibli merch, look for a "Donguri Republic" store (どんぐり共和国)- there's a great one at the base of Tokyo Skytree if you are in the area. Another great place to check out anime related shops with younger people is Character Street (underneath Tokyo Station). Tons of character related shops, including a Jump Shop (Shonen Jump publishes Naruto, One Piece, etc.),  and a nice Pokemon Store. I saw that the tour is going to Harajuku/Takeshita Street as well, and there's a permanent Sailor Moon shop that opened there recently. Check out the multi-story "KIDDY LAND" toy store on Omotesando in Harajuku, as well. You could also go see the giant Gundam in Odaiba (there's also a shop, and Gundam Cafe!)

This is already super long, haha. But for any of you who want any other geeky recommendations (or Disneyland/DisneySea, or any other Tokyo advice!) just let me know.


----------



## sayhello

CurryPopcorn said:


> Hey all! I've lurked around on these boards for a long time but have never posted before (mostly I just like to read and dream about vacations).  I was reading through this thread out of curiosity, since I'm living in Japan right now! I wanted to pop in and give a tiny bit of Tokyo advice, as someone who's lived in Japan for a couple of years total (one of those years in Tokyo!)
> 
> I saw a few people talking about looking for anime/animation related stuff to do, and one person who mentioned their kid being really into anime. I just wanted to point out that, while Akihabara is probably the most famous "nerd zone" in Tokyo, it's _probably _not the best place to take your kids (depending on their age/how comfortable you are with adult content.) Akihabara is chock full of amazing anime/geek shops, and you can definitely find all kinds of rad toys/electronics/books, but keep in mind that in a lot of these shops there is some relatively extreme stuff mixed in with everything else. While most comic shops and toy stores keep the REALLY adult stuff in a separate area, or on the upper floors, you'd be surprised at how much is just mixed in with everything else- and comic shops tend to sell some pretty adult stuff right next to the titles aimed at younger audiences. If this doesn't bother you, shop away! But just something to keep in mind if you are traveling with younger folks.
> 
> If you're looking for other anime experiences, the Ghibli Museum is a fantastic option. It can be a little difficult to get tickets from overseas, but it's really a lovely museum, with some beautiful exhibits showcasing sketches and the like. It may be a little less interesting for _very_ young kids? Although, there is a catbus play area and some outdoor play zones. Tickets are purchased for specific entry times- people can stay however long they like, so try to get an earlier entry time for fewer people.
> 
> If you can't get into the Ghibli Museum but still want some Ghibli merch, look for a "Donguri Republic" store (どんぐり共和国)- there's a great one at the base of Tokyo Skytree if you are in the area. Another great place to check out anime related shops with younger people is Character Street (underneath Tokyo Station). Tons of character related shops, including a Jump Shop (Shonen Jump publishes Naruto, One Piece, etc.),  and a nice Pokemon Store. I saw that the tour is going to Harajuku/Takeshita Street as well, and there's a permanent Sailor Moon shop that opened there recently. Check out the multi-story "KIDDY LAND" toy store on Omotesando in Harajuku, as well. You could also go see the giant Gundam in Odaiba (there's also a shop, and Gundam Cafe!)
> 
> This is already super long, haha. But for any of you who want any other geeky recommendations (or Disneyland/DisneySea, or any other Tokyo advice!) just let me know.


Thanks!!  Some great information here!  Feel free to post as much as you care to!  I'm sure we'll all appreciate whatever insights you have on any aspect of Japan/Tokyo travel!  I know I appreciate it!

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

@CurryPopcorn I'd love some advice on both parks.  Is 2 days enough?  Will the FPs ABD provides be enough for the popular rides?  How crowded will the parks be on a weekday in early June (I read to avoid weekends)?  Basically any advice is very much appreciated!

Thanks for the info on the Anime area.  It doesn't sound like an area I want to take my 16 year old (she'll be 17 next year).  Sailor Moon store?!!  Yes please!


----------



## CurryPopcorn

I actually think that a weekday in early June should be a pretty good time to visit! Summer break here starts in mid/late July and goes through August, so all the kids will still be in school. There also aren't any public holidays in June or anything like that. The first time I went to DisneySea was during a weekday in the off season, and I was so worried about crowds! It ended up being not as bad as I thought, crowd-wise. We went in with a plan, got there early, and ended up seeing everything we wanted and going on rides multiple times.  This year we also went to DisneySea on Christmas Day, and while it was definitely very crowded, we were still able to grab Fastpasses to go on all the rides we wanted.

As far as whether 2 days is enough... that is tough. Keep in mind that you can't normally get parkhopper tickets at the Tokyo parks, unless you get a 3 day pass. Even so, it'll be one park per day except for the third day, when parkhopping will be allowed. I think that 1 day per park could be enough (I've gone for one day at a time each time that I went) but it would definitely be fun to have that bonus day to see anything you may have missed or go on a favorite ride again. Also, unless you're staying an extra day in Tokyo on your own, the last day will have to be cut short by leaving to get on your flight home, I think? If I'm interpreting the schedule correctly? So doing the three day would be a way to for sure get a _full_ day at one of the parks. On the other hand, the extra days in the add on are SO expensive, I honestly can't say whether or not I think it's totally worth it. Lots to consider!

The included fastpasses are definitely nice, especially since fastpasses can run out pretty quickly for rides like Monster's Inc. and Pooh's Hunny Hunt. It'd save you from having to dash over there immediately in the morning... unless you wanted to grab some anyway and go on the rides multiple times.  I think that they'll be enough. In my mind, the "must do" rides that would be best suited to using the fastpasses on (that are unique to TDR) are Pooh's Hunny Hunt and Monster's, Inc Ride and Go Seek at Tokyo Disneyland, as well as Journey to the Center of the Earth and Tower of Terror at Tokyo DisneySea. Yes, Tower of Terror is technically in the US too, but it is very different at DisneySea. I have a HUGE soft spot in my heart for Sindbad at TDS, but there's pretty much never a wait for that. 20,000 Leagues usually has a pretty tame wait time, too. I haven't been on Nemo & Friends yet, so I'm really not sure about that one.

As far as rides that are in the US and Japan, I personally like DisneySea's version of Indiana Jones better than the original. While it's very similar to Disneyland, it's a little... nicer... (no dayglo skeletons painted on the wall, haha) and has a very cool queue. At Disneyland, the Haunted Mansion is also GREAT. While it's basically the same, it's been impeccably maintained, and the graveyard scene looks gorgeous. It also lacks the newer updates which means that it has the old attic/bride scene... which for me was a plus.  Again, though, all this is personal taste! Midway Mania always has enormous lines and I don't get the appeal at all, so obviously everyone likes different things, haha.

Anyway, very long story short- June's a good time, I think the fastpasses will be enough, and staying an extra day may or may not be worth it.


----------



## sayhello

CurryPopcorn said:


> I actually think that a weekday in early June should be a pretty good time to visit! Summer break here starts in mid/late July and goes through August, so all the kids will still be in school. There also aren't any public holidays in June or anything like that. The first time I went to DisneySea was during a weekday in the off season, and I was so worried about crowds! It ended up being not as bad as I thought, crowd-wise. We went in with a plan, got there early, and ended up seeing everything we wanted and going on rides multiple times.  This year we also went to DisneySea on Christmas Day, and while it was definitely very crowded, we were still able to grab Fastpasses to go on all the rides we wanted.


Would the same be true for weekdays the *very* end of May?

Sayhello


----------



## CurryPopcorn

I think it should be okay! Beginning of May is generally not a great time due to Golden Week (a whole bunch of holidays at once, so the country basically has a week off all at the same time), but I don't think there's anything major going on at the end of the month. 

As a side note, Golden Week next year might be extra long due to the emperor abdicating on April 30. I _think_ all of the ABD trips safely miss that time period, even with the TDR add on (although the April trip cuts it a little close.) For anyone who is going in April that might plan to stay in the country longer, it'd be something to keep in mind.


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Would the same be true for weekdays the *very* end of May?
> 
> Sayhello


I used the crowd calendar below when planning our Tokyo Disney trip:

http://www15.plala.or.jp/gcap/disney/

It is in Japanese so you have to use Google Translate.  I found it to be very accurate.  You can see there are different colors for each day on the calendar which correspond to crowd levels.  If you click on a date, then on the right you can see when they expect certain Fastpasses to sell out for the day.  You can click on both Disneyland and DisneySea.   If you look this week, you can still see the forecast for May.  They also have what they used for a forecasting factor.  So, we went in mid-May and it said there would be school trips (which was true).


----------



## CurryPopcorn

Ahhh you are totally right! I forgot that the 3rd year students all go on class trips around that time, and Tokyo Disney is a very popular destination. The crowd calendar linked there is super great, it tends to be pretty accurate.


----------



## Mathmagicland

@CurryPopcorn - thank you for both the post on anime and the post on TDR, and for jumping on to help,with some of our questions.  The anime one is extremely helpful for me.


----------



## Mathmagicland

CurryPopcorn said:


> I think it should be okay! Beginning of May is generally not a great time due to Golden Week (a whole bunch of holidays at once, so the country basically has a week off all at the same time), but I don't think there's anything major going on at the end of the month.
> 
> As a side note, Golden Week next year might be extra long due to the emperor abdicating on April 30. I _think_ all of the ABD trips safely miss that time period, even with the TDR add on (although the April trip cuts it a little close.) For anyone who is going in April that might plan to stay in the country longer, it'd be something to keep in mind.


Good info to know about the emperor.  I had checked Golden Week dates for 2019 & it appears that it starts the Monday after the April trip ends, including the TDR add on.  I’m hoping that any overlap might be Friday afternoon only, heading into the weekend.


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> I used the crowd calendar below when planning our Tokyo Disney trip:
> 
> http://www15.plala.or.jp/gcap/disney/
> 
> It is in Japanese so you have to use Google Translate.  I found it to be very accurate.  You can see there are different colors for each day on the calendar which correspond to crowd levels.  If you click on a date, then on the right you can see when they expect certain Fastpasses to sell out for the day.  You can click on both Disneyland and DisneySea.   If you look this week, you can still see the forecast for May.  They also have what they used for a forecasting factor.  So, we went in mid-May and it said there would be school trips (which was true).


Yikes!  I couldn't get anything readable on that page using Google Translate.  I may have to try some other browsers.  What does it say for May 29 - 31?  (Or actually, May 30 - June 1 would be the 2018 equivalent Wed - Fri)

Thanks!
Sayhello


----------



## CurryPopcorn

Yeah, sometimes google translate will make the crowd calendar a little illegible. Here's a super fast how-to image for getting the most important basic info from it. Click on the red box at the top left for Disneyland info, or the blue box on the right for DisneySea. Months are written using numbers, so 5月 = May, 6月 = June, and so on.


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Yikes!  I couldn't get anything readable on that page using Google Translate.  I may have to try some other browsers.  What does it say for May 29 - 31?  (Or actually, May 30 - June 1 would be the 2018 equivalent Wed - Fri)
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello


I use Google Chrome and it works well on my laptop.


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Yikes!  I couldn't get anything readable on that page using Google Translate.  I may have to try some other browsers.  What does it say for May 29 - 31?  (Or actually, May 30 - June 1 would be the 2018 equivalent Wed - Fri)
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello


As you can see from the calendar, May 30th and 31st are yellow about 40,000 guests.  June 1st is orange about 50,000. Below is a guess of when Fastpasses will sell out on June 1st this year.  As you can see, Monster's Inc FP will be gone by 10:00am and Pooh (which is very different from the WDW version), by 11:00am.  The Japanese are very knowledgeable when it comes to FP's.  I believe Supra is Splash Mountain and Honte is Haunted Mansion.  It looks like there are still school trips at this time frame (at least this year).  We really enjoyed the school children.  They were fascinated by us (we were maybe four of the seven Westerners in the parks) and they wanted to practice their English on us.  They were most fascinated with my tall (about 5'11"), blond daughter.  They would look at her height and then look at her feet to see if she had high heels.  Then, they would ask for a photo


----------



## OhanaCuz

CaliKris said:


> As you can see from the calendar, May 30th and 31st are yellow about 40,000 guests.  June 1st is orange about 50,000. Below is a guess of when Fastpasses will sell out on June 1st this year.  As you can see, Monster's Inc FP will be gone by 10:00am and Pooh (which is very different from the WDW version), by 11:00am.  The Japanese are very knowledgeable when it comes to FP's.  I believe Supra is Splash Mountain and Honte is Haunted Mansion.  It looks like there are still school trips at this time frame (at least this year).  We really enjoyed the school children.  They were fascinated by us (we were maybe four of the seven Westerners in the parks) and they wanted to practice their English on us.  They were most fascinated with my tall (about 5'11"), blond daughter.  They would look at her height and then look at her feet to see if she had high heels.  Then, they would ask for a photo



A friend of mine just did the rope drop rush for a fastpass at DisneySea and he said it was insanity.

When I went there I counted seven Westerners the entire day.  We stood out like a sore thumb! It was pretty funny.


----------



## Calfan

OhanaCuz said:


> A friend of mine just did the rope drop rush for a fastpass at DisneySea and he said it was insanity.
> 
> When I went there I counted seven Westerners the entire day.  We stood out like a sore thumb! It was pretty funny.



Totally off topic for Japan, but we had the exact same experience at Shanghai Disneyland when we were there about a month after opening.  Our first day there we literally saw two other Westerners in the park the entire day!


----------



## calypso726

We are headed home now from the parks in Japan. I will share some random thoughts and observations for those who plan to do a pre or post trip to the Japan parks that may be helpful. We did 4 days and nights from June 1 - 4. Two nights were at TDL resort and two nights at the MiraCosta.

We did rope drop on 2 of the days, one at TDL and the other at TDS. It was pretty crazy but very well organized insanity. FPs on Saturday were all sold out within a couple of hours of park opening. Have a plan.

Lines for quick service around 11 am were about 45 minutes to well over an hour. Eat early or make reservations! The food, even at the quick service locations is really good!
People will begin securing spots for the parades and shows well in advance.

The Disney Fandom is STRONG! Feel free to wave your Disney freak flag high and proud! You will fit right in. I walked in, took one look and thought, I have found my people!

If you haven’t been here before, do not let the names of rides fool you into thinking you have experienced something similar at another park. No. You. Have. Not. I cannot stress this enough. Just to be clear, read this paragraph again before moving on.

For anyone going on their own in need of an airport transfer: we used https://www.limousinebus.co.jp/en/bus_services/narita/index

It was about $18 per person from NRT to the the park resort area and the same on the return. They do stop at each resort hotel in the area so give yourself time. Our bus arrived exactly on time at 7:02 am to the MiraCosta and got to NRT at about 8:20 am after making all the hotel stops. Our flight is 10:50 am and it took about 15 minutes to get though security and customs. We didn’t book the transfer back online since it was in Japanese so we did it it through the hotel but needed to pay cash.

Laundry is available at TDL in convenient coin operated machines that dispense their own detergent. We did a few loads when we arrived. I think it was about 3 coins to wash and 1 coin per 15 minutes of drying. There is an ATM at the hotel but the least we could take out was about $100.

We did visit Downtown Disney to check out the Disney Store since we heard the merchandise was different than at the parks. This was an utter disappointment and while there is a variety of merchandise it was underwhelming and looked like poor quality replicas compared to what is at the Tokyo parks. We hit a Starbucks while we were there and can also write that under the poor life decisions umbrella. It was the only example of inefficiency we saw. The time it took to line up to order, wait for the order (2 coffees) and the get the order was over 45 minutes.  It isn’t done by name either, it’s by by number and we don’t speak Japanese so you keep an eye out for what looks like your order and see if no one claims it or keep checking in with your number.


----------



## Mathmagicland

@calypso726 - thank you so much for sharing this information on TDR, it is very helpful!!


----------



## CaliKris

So happy to hear you loved the Tokyo parks.  I often worry that people will have too high of expectations after hearing they are the best in the world.  I just love everything about them.  They are clean, the rides are all beautifully refurbished, the cast members are unbelievably friendly and helpful, and I loved seeing all the Japanese in matching outfits carrying their Duffy's.  For such a rule-abiding culture, it cracked me up so see the Japanese running past cast members holding "Please walk" signs at rope drop!  They do line up early for parades, but then sit down in a very civilized manner on mats.  No children on dad's back or blocking other's view.  We used the airport limousine bus as well.  We missed the bus to the Disneyland Hotel because our flight got in slightly late and they were able to help us get on the bus to Tokyo Disneyland (mere steps from the hotel).  It worked out very well.  I love Japan!


----------



## Mathmagicland

I just received an email from ABD, they are adding four new departures for Japan next year - one in June, two in July and one in October,  bookings open tomorrow for those that are interested.


----------



## AdamEfimoff

I love these hotels #adventuresbydisney


----------



## AdamEfimoff

bump


----------



## AdamEfimoff

As everyone knows I am a Massive Four Seasons fan.  But I did find the concierge to be very weird that I decided not to book the Kyoto Hotel. So when it goes to Four Seasons Kyoto please can you keep me in the loop.


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

Excuse my search noob-ness again.    Was trying to find the very helpful thread about booking at the Mira Costa in TDS.    I had printed out very detailed instructions... which work for the most part.   That being said I am trying to figure out how to perfect the process.  So far we haven't been able to see the balcony harbor view ever available (even though we have the straight link to it)

And here's another question to make this topic relevant again (aka) more recent bookings of it.    For those that stayed in the Harbor View Room... did you have a perfect view of fantasmic?  - or a better way to put this... could you open the window far enough to hear it and potentially video from the room... or just sit at your table there and watch?  (which is fine with me to negate said balcony room if this is the case)

I am very confused about all the 'different' harbor rooms...   And I have been trying to find youtube videos explaining this difference, but there aren't many for reference (at least in English) 

Thanks all

Signed...   This Mira Costa Process is worse than having blood drawn every 3 months (no joke)


----------



## calypso726

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> Excuse my search noob-ness again.    Was trying to find the very helpful thread about booking at the Mira Costa in TDS.    I had printed out very detailed instructions... which work for the most part.   That being said I am trying to figure out how to perfect the process.  So far we haven't been able to see the balcony harbor view ever available (even though we have the straight link to it)
> 
> And here's another question to make this topic relevant again (aka) more recent bookings of it.    For those that stayed in the Harbor View Room... did you have a perfect view of fantasmic?  - or a better way to put this... could you open the window far enough to hear it and potentially video from the room... or just sit at your table there and watch?  (which is fine with me to negate said balcony room if this is the case)
> 
> I am very confused about all the 'different' harbor rooms...   And I have been trying to find youtube videos explaining this difference, but there aren't many for reference (at least in English)
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Signed...   This Mira Costa Process is worse than having blood drawn every 3 months (no joke)



We booked and stayed at the MiraCosta in a Porto Paradiso side Suoerior Harbor View room. The view for Fantasmic was perfect! We watched it both nights we stayed from the room. Although the window only opens up a smidge, there is no trouble hearing the sound. I used my iPhone to record the show and posted it on FB. The sound is very clear. Watching it online, you'd never guess I was recording from that narrow opening. When we go next year with ABD we will still a couple of more nights beyond the park add-on and would be happy book the same room again. Our friends were next door and they did a FB live of the show via iPhone.


----------



## AquaDame

We were also in a Superior Harbor View and had no issues with view or sound. The windows have little circles in them so to film the show you want to have a thinner camera or use a phone so you can put out the small opening as @calypso726 said. It doesn't bug you if you are sitting there watching it but you can't film from the other side of the glass easily - it messes with the focus too much.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Does anyone know anything about arriving in the Osaka Airports -KIX vs ITM?  Price and FF Mile options appear to be the same arriving into Osaka.


----------



## disneyphx

From when we travelled independently to Japan a couple of years ago - we flew direct to KIX from the US. ITM is closer to Kyoto, but I believe is only for domestic flights. The train from KIX to Kyoto was pretty seamless.
Inside Kyoto is a website that became my bible as we planned that trip.


----------



## Cousin Orville

calypso726 said:


> We are headed home now from the parks in Japan. I will share some random thoughts and observations for those who plan to do a pre or post trip to the Japan parks that may be helpful. We did 4 days and nights from June 1 - 4. Two nights were at TDL resort and two nights at the MiraCosta.



When you booked your reservations, did you book as 2 packages or 2 room only reservations and buy tickets separately?  I ask because it doesn't look like room only reservations offer much availability.  Packages appear to open a month before room only reservations.


----------



## Mathmagicland

For those researching airfares, be sure to check out Haneda along with Narita.  I’ve learned that Narita, the newer airport, has some operating restrictions that do not allow international arrivals before a certain time and departures after a certain time.  Haneda does not have the same restrictions.  We are looking to depart Haneda as we can stay at TDR several hours longer on our last day, getting more from our third day ticket without another hotel night outside of the package.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> For those researching airfares, be sure to check out Haneda along with Narita.  I’ve learned that Narita, the newer airport, has some operating restrictions that do not allow international arrivals before a certain time and departures after a certain time.  Haneda does not have the same restrictions.  We are looking to depart Haneda as we can stay at TDR several hours longer on our last day, getting more from our third day ticket without another hotel night outside of the package.


Thanks! That's really great information!  What airlines are you looking at?

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> When you booked your reservations, did you book as 2 packages or 2 room only reservations and buy tickets separately?  I ask because it doesn't look like room only reservations offer much availability.  Packages appear to open a month before room only reservations.



I did room only last time. On the next round I will be going for a package.


----------



## Cousin Orville

calypso726 said:


> I did room only last time. On the next round I will be going for a package.



Yep.  That looks like the way to go.  What’s the best room views in your opinion?


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> Yep.  That looks like the way to go.  What’s the best room views in your opinion?



I would be thrilled to get the same view we had which was Porto Paradiso side Harbor view room. We watched Fantasmic from our room the two nights we were there. I was so impressed with the view that I even videoed Fantasmic with my iPhone and posted it on FB. I will say that if Harbor View package rooms are not available then I will be taking my chances again and going for room only.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> Thanks! That's really great information!  What airlines are you looking at?
> 
> Sayhello


All Nippon Airways ANA. They have a 10:55 PM flight to LAX.  The latest flight times we were finding out of Narita were all in the 5-6:30 PM range.  That’s a lot more time to use our last day park hopper & some of those fast passes.  We feel we will be getting more value out of the third day with the later flight.


----------



## Cousin Orville

calypso726 said:


> I would be thrilled to get the same view we had which was Porto Paradiso side Harbor view room. We watched Fantasmic from our room the two nights we were there. I was so impressed with the view that I even videoed Fantasmic with my iPhone and posted it on FB. I will say that if Harbor View package rooms are not available then I will be taking my chances again and going for room only.



Ok, cool.  I figured you'd know.  I watched either your or your friend's FB live recording of Fantasmic at the time.  It was very cool.  We're staying 5 nights after the Japan ABD.  We had originally planned 4, but it was a lot fewer FF miles to fly out Mon than Sun.  So, 5 it is.  I'll shoot for a 2 day package Porto Paradiso Harbor view.  For the rest of the time, we'll move to the DL Hotel.  Closer to the time, I'll see if it's realistic to grab a 3 night room only or if packages will still be necessary.  (as of today, there's very little room only options, but that's for Christmas time)



Mathmagicland said:


> All Nippon Airways ANA. They have a 10:55 PM flight to LAX.  The latest flight times we were finding out of Narita were all in the 5-6:30 PM range.  That’s a lot more time to use our last day park hopper & some of those fast passes.  We feel we will be getting more value out of the third day with the later flight.



We flew ANA last fall and had a great experience.  We're flying United this time as that was our best deal for award tickets.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Cousin Orville said:


> We flew ANA last fall and had a great experience. We're flying United this time as that was our best deal for award tickets.


Good to know - thanks!  They have good rankings on surveys and have been very helpful with some questions I had, but I always appreciate hearing from someone with personal experience.


----------



## SirDuff

Mathmagicland said:


> Good to know - thanks!  They have good rankings on surveys and have been very helpful with some questions I had, but I always appreciate hearing from someone with personal experience.



Not sure if you're planning on economy or business.   I've done both (generally between Tokyo and Jakarta, which is about 7-8 hours so not super long, but not short - though a few other routes as well).  Both are good; however, I have never had a good meal in economy. I don't choose my airlines based on meals, but ANA economy (at least on the NRT-CGK route) is brutal.  The business class meals (same route) are quite tasty.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I can't remember what thread I was reading, but I saw something recently that threw a ratchet in my plans a little and I was hoping to see if anyone had any ideas. 

It looks like right now that our best bet for flights will be in and out of Tokyo. As the ABD starts in Osaka, I was planning to come in a day early, stay at a hotel near the bullet train, and then take the bullet train to Osaka. But someone posted about doing something like that and mentioned that having big bags on the train would be a nightmare. As we'll be loaded down with all our bags, and I've pretty much given up on the idea of ever packing light (defeated multiple times, LOL), it made me wonder whether I should take a local flight instead? Unfortunately due to the timing of the west coast flights and the fact that it would be separate ticket that needed plenty of time between flights, I would still have to have the hotel night in between. I guess in that situation we would just stay somewhere near the airport. 

So my choices right now:
--Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near train. Train next day to Osaka with lots of bags.
--Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near airport. Flight to Osaka next day. 
--any other ideas???


----------



## Cousin Orville

SirDuff said:


> Not sure if you're planning on economy or business.   I've done both (generally between Tokyo and Jakarta, which is about 7-8 hours so not super long, but not short - though a few other routes as well).  Both are good; however, I have never had a good meal in economy. I don't choose my airlines based on meals, but ANA economy (at least on the NRT-CGK route) is brutal.  The business class meals (same route) are quite tasty.



My wife and my flight was ANA first class.  It was impressive including the food.  It was a nice treat.  As much as I’d love to repeat that, my family of 5 will have to be happy in Economy Plus.


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I can't remember what thread I was reading, but I saw something recently that threw a ratchet in my plans a little and I was hoping to see if anyone had any ideas.
> 
> It looks like right now that our best bet for flights will be in and out of Tokyo. As the ABD starts in Osaka, I was planning to come in a day early, stay at a hotel near the bullet train, and then take the bullet train to Osaka. But someone posted about doing something like that and mentioned that having big bags on the train would be a nightmare. As we'll be loaded down with all our bags, and I've pretty much given up on the idea of ever packing light (defeated multiple times, LOL), it made me wonder whether I should take a local flight instead? Unfortunately due to the timing of the west coast flights and the fact that it would be separate ticket that needed plenty of time between flights, I would still have to have the hotel night in between. I guess in that situation we would just stay somewhere near the airport.
> 
> So my choices right now:
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near train. Train next day to Osaka with lots of bags.
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near airport. Flight to Osaka next day.
> --any other ideas???



FWIW, I had a friend traveling solo look at this very scenario (of visiting Kyoto) and elected to fly to Osaka rather than deal with luggage on the train.

We considered pre-nights in Tokyo, but ultimately thought the pre-day traveling in Tokyo may be more trouble than it's worth with the kids.  So, we're going immediately to Kyoto and staying 2 pre-nights.

If you decide to fly to Osaka the next day, I would stay near Narita.  It's a long train ride from Narita into Tokyo.  We stayed near the Narita for one night on a long layover last year.  Spent the evening in town.

Our United flight is Houston IAH -> NRT -> ITM with a 3 hr Tokyo layover.  Then NRT -> IAH on the return.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> FWIW, I had a friend traveling solo look at this very scenario (of visiting Kyoto) and elected to fly to Osaka rather than deal with luggage on the train.
> 
> We considered pre-nights in Tokyo, but ultimately thought the pre-day traveling in Tokyo may be more trouble than it's worth with the kids.  So, we're going immediately to Kyoto and staying 2 pre-nights.
> 
> If you decide to fly to Osaka the next day, I would stay near Narita.  It's a long train ride from Narita into Tokyo.  We stayed near the Narita for one night on a long layover last year.  Spent the evening in town.
> 
> Our United flight is Houston IAH -> NRT -> ITM with a 3 hr Tokyo layover.  Then NRT -> IAH on the return.



Thanks so much for the input--will definitely keep in mind the Narita hotel. 

We are looking at a number of different flights to Japan, and it will depend on what we end up with. I'm going for business/first so i'm trying to be as flexible as possible. United isn't going to work for me as they've had no business saver awards 11 months out at any of the flights I've been tracking. They've gotten so stingy it's ridiculous. I'm hoping for JAL but we may have to fly out of LAX to get all 4. I've got quite a list going  I don't want to fly directly into Osaka from LAX because the flight JAL uses is an angled flat (annoying!) with no first class. I recalled someone mentioned luggage service so I"m looking into that. It looks like we can drop our luggage off at JAL in Tokyo and they will deliver to Osaka hotel for $30ish per bag, depending on size. There's also supposedly a good "hands free" luggage travel company that operates out of hotels. If anyone has experience with these definitely let me know!


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> United isn't going to work for me as they've had no business saver awards 11 months out at any of the flights I've been tracking.



Yeah, part of me was hoping to find the 110k United super saver business flights to Tokyo, but as you've seen they're all 175k (each way).  Just couldn't pull the trigger.  Our economy flights were 35k saver awards which I though was pretty good.  Should be an easier (mostly) nonstop flight for our kids than some of our multi leg European flights though.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> Yeah, part of me was hoping to find the 110k United super saver business flights to Tokyo, but as you've seen they're all 175k (each way).  Just couldn't pull the trigger.  Our economy flights were 35k saver awards which I though was pretty good.  Should be an easier (mostly) nonstop flight for our kids than some of our multi leg European flights though.


I saw tons of saver availability from SFO as well. It's the business/first saver that's so disappointing--definitely can't pull the trigger on the regular fare either. Ouch!


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I saw tons of saver availability from SFO as well. It's the business/first saver that's so disappointing--definitely can't pull the trigger on the regular fare either. Ouch!



Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> Good luck on the hunt!


Thanks! I'll need it to get 4!


----------



## Cousin Orville

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks! I'll need it to get 4!



Yeah, I did trial runs on how to break ours up if we went for business.  4 saver tickets was rare.  Could never find 5 on any trial date.  For now, it will be just my dw and I that fly business.  Makes me think of the  Gordon Ramsey story:
"The celebrity chef made major waves when he told_ The Telegraph_ about his family's seating arrangement. "[The kids] don’t sit with us in first class," Gordon said. "They haven’t worked anywhere near hard enough to afford that. At that age, at that size, you’re telling me they need to sit in first class? No, they do not. We’re really strict on that." And he wasn’t mincing words: “I turn left with Tana and they turn right and I say to the chief stewardess, ‘Make sure those little xxxx don’t come anywhere near us — I want to sleep on this plane.'"


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Cousin Orville said:


> Yeah, I did trial runs on how to break ours up if we went for business.  4 saver tickets was rare.  Could never find 5 on any trial date.  For now, it will be just my dw and I that fly business.  Makes me think of the  Gordon Ramsey story:
> "The celebrity chef made major waves when he told_ The Telegraph_ about his family's seating arrangement. "[The kids] don’t sit with us in first class," Gordon said. "They haven’t worked anywhere near hard enough to afford that. At that age, at that size, you’re telling me they need to sit in first class? No, they do not. We’re really strict on that." And he wasn’t mincing words: “I turn left with Tana and they turn right and I say to the chief stewardess, ‘Make sure those little xxxx don’t come anywhere near us — I want to sleep on this plane.'"


Omg that is hilarious!!! So Gordon! Love that. My kids are teens so they could easily handle coach on their own, but my special need son might revolt! Also he’s not easy to deal with so I’d feel bad leaving my daughter that reponsibility. I think 4 is unlikely too. I’m planning to hopefully do 2 and 2 business/first or worst case take different flights with boys and girls.


----------



## RSM

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I can't remember what thread I was reading, but I saw something recently that threw a ratchet in my plans a little and I was hoping to see if anyone had any ideas.
> 
> It looks like right now that our best bet for flights will be in and out of Tokyo. As the ABD starts in Osaka, I was planning to come in a day early, stay at a hotel near the bullet train, and then take the bullet train to Osaka. But someone posted about doing something like that and mentioned that having big bags on the train would be a nightmare. As we'll be loaded down with all our bags, and I've pretty much given up on the idea of ever packing light (defeated multiple times, LOL), it made me wonder whether I should take a local flight instead? Unfortunately due to the timing of the west coast flights and the fact that it would be separate ticket that needed plenty of time between flights, I would still have to have the hotel night in between. I guess in that situation we would just stay somewhere near the airport.
> 
> So my choices right now:
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near train. Train next day to Osaka with lots of bags.
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near airport. Flight to Osaka next day.
> --any other ideas???



That was me that was talking about lack of large baggage space on the Shinkansen.  Basically it is behind the seat of the last row on each car.  Not alot of space for multiple bags and if you pile up too much baggage whoever is sitting in those seats would not be able to recline.  You might be able to put the baggage in front of you in your seat, but that could get uncomfortable on a 3 hour ride.  I would look at going to your hotel in Tokyo, pull out a day or 2 worth of clothes, and having them ship your bags to your hotel in Kyoto.  It was about $15/bag and shows up the next day.  You could even send it the day you arrive and they may be there when you arrive at the hotel in Kyoto.  We did this when we went from Kyoto back to Tokyo and it worked out great.  I was apprehensive, but our guide said that it was really commonplace.  It's worth at least checking into.  See the attached website.  Another option, assuming that there are 4 of you, is to make sure you get seats in 2 consecutive rows on the side of the shinkansen with 2 seats.  Those seats can then swivel so that you are facing each other which creates a little more storage room at your feet.
https://www.japanspecialist.co.uk/travel-tips/luggage/


----------



## Mathmagicland

SirDuff said:


> Not sure if you're planning on economy or business.   I've done both (generally between Tokyo and Jakarta, which is about 7-8 hours so not super long, but not short - though a few other routes as well).  Both are good; however, I have never had a good meal in economy. I don't choose my airlines based on meals, but ANA economy (at least on the NRT-CGK route) is brutal.  The business class meals (same route) are quite tasty.


We are going business class -decided that would be most comfortable.  However on the short hop Tokyo to Osaka/Kansai I think it is coach, ok since it a local flight & just an hour.  We are not going direct into Osaka as thru Tokyo we get better arrival times.  Direct to Osaka we were seeing late afternoon arrival times, putting us very late afternoon into Kyoto.  Going thru Tokyo Haneda, we arrive there 5 a.m, & will be in Osaka around 10:30 a.m. or so.    That should give us the afternoon to start exploring Kyoto after we get to the hotel to drop our bags.   We are planning to arrive the day before the AbD starts.


----------



## Mathmagicland

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I can't remember what thread I was reading, but I saw something recently that threw a ratchet in my plans a little and I was hoping to see if anyone had any ideas.
> 
> It looks like right now that our best bet for flights will be in and out of Tokyo. As the ABD starts in Osaka, I was planning to come in a day early, stay at a hotel near the bullet train, and then take the bullet train to Osaka. But someone posted about doing something like that and mentioned that having big bags on the train would be a nightmare. As we'll be loaded down with all our bags, and I've pretty much given up on the idea of ever packing light (defeated multiple times, LOL), it made me wonder whether I should take a local flight instead? Unfortunately due to the timing of the west coast flights and the fact that it would be separate ticket that needed plenty of time between flights, I would still have to have the hotel night in between. I guess in that situation we would just stay somewhere near the airport.
> 
> So my choices right now:
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near train. Train next day to Osaka with lots of bags.
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near airport. Flight to Osaka next day.
> --any other ideas???





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks so much for the input--will definitely keep in mind the Narita hotel.
> 
> We are looking at a number of different flights to Japan, and it will depend on what we end up with. I'm going for business/first so i'm trying to be as flexible as possible. United isn't going to work for me as they've had no business saver awards 11 months out at any of the flights I've been tracking. They've gotten so stingy it's ridiculous. I'm hoping for JAL but we may have to fly out of LAX to get all 4. I've got quite a list going  I don't want to fly directly into Osaka from LAX because the flight JAL uses is an angled flat (annoying!) with no first class. I recalled someone mentioned luggage service so I"m looking into that. It looks like we can drop our luggage off at JAL in Tokyo and they will deliver to Osaka hotel for $30ish per bag, depending on size. There's also supposedly a good "hands free" luggage travel company that operates out of hotels. If anyone has experience with these definitely let me know!





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I saw tons of saver availability from SFO as well. It's the business/first saver that's so disappointing--definitely can't pull the trigger on the regular fare either. Ouch!



Not sure where In California you are...my DS is by SFO & I am by LAX.  I found for $$ the flights out of SFO more than twice out of LAX.  One site that helped me research flights was the Japan Tour Bureau https://www.jtbusa.com/ because they showed me airlines And airport options I had not considered, ie Haneda vs Narita.  That’s how we ended up finding the ANA Haneda options.  The airlines they show can change, ie sometimes Singapore air comes up & other times not, I’m not quite sure why.  They show primarily the Asian based carriers with some code share US carrier flights.  We will not book thru them but it was helpful for research.


----------



## Calfan

Following this convo with interest since we’ll be needing those Japan flights for 2020.  Sounds like connecting through Houston or LAX might be our best bets.  I’m having similar luck with United saver awards for business/first for our Africa trip next summer (i.e., not much).  Plentiful saver economy options.  I ended up pulling the trigger on saver economy because it was by far the best route in terms of stops (only 1 between SFO and Johannesburg) and the least elapsed time (but still almost 4 hours in Munich between flights, so not too tight).  I’m going to do my usual and stalk the United site relentlessly for upgrade opportunities.  I’ve had about 50/50 success with this in the past, my best success being scoring saver first class upgrades between SFO and LHR about 6 days before our flight for our 2017 British Isles DCL cruise.  @CousinOrville, we ended up in kind of the same boat as you did with your Tokyo extension.  I was originally planning on coming in early for our Africa trip (to recover from jet lag, etc. and also to give some cushion for delays, missed connections, whatever) and spending two or three nights at the Victoria Falls Hotel before meeting our Botswana trip in Livingstone (it starts with Victoria Falls and then goes into Botswana).  Looks like we’re going to spend 4 nights at the Vic Falls hotel instead because those were the best saver award/route/elapsed time combo and i also hope will offer the better opportunity for upgrades.  I’m actually really excited about going back to the Vic Falls hotel, and it’s definitely a first world problem to *have* to spend 4 nights there, lol.  I’ve been perusing their activities list, and it looks like there will be more than plenty to keep us occupied.  @Cousin Orville, would love to get your dining suggestions.  Ok, now back to the regularly scheduled discussion about Japan.....


----------



## Cousin Orville

Calfan said:


> Following this convo with interest since we’ll be needing those Japan flights for 2020.  Sounds like connecting through Houston or LAX might be our best bets.  I’m having similar luck with United saver awards for business/first for our Africa trip next summer (i.e., not much).  Plentiful saver economy options.  I ended up pulling the trigger on saver economy because it was by far the best route in terms of stops (only 1 between SFO and Johannesburg) and the least elapsed time (but still almost 4 hours in Munich between flights, so not too tight).  I’m going to do my usual and stalk the United site relentlessly for upgrade opportunities.  I’ve had about 50/50 success with this in the past, my best success being scoring saver first class upgrades between SFO and LHR about 6 days before our flight for our 2017 British Isles DCL cruise.  @CousinOrville, we ended up in kind of the same boat as you did with your Tokyo extension.  I was originally planning on coming in early for our Africa trip (to recover from jet lag, etc. and also to give some cushion for delays, missed connections, whatever) and spending two or three nights at the Victoria Falls Hotel before meeting our Botswana trip in Livingstone (it starts with Victoria Falls and then goes into Botswana).  Looks like we’re going to spend 4 nights at the Vic Falls hotel instead because those were the best saver award/route/elapsed time combo and i also hope will offer the better opportunity for upgrades.  I’m actually really excited about going back to the Vic Falls hotel, and it’s definitely a first world problem to *have* to spend 4 nights there, lol.  I’ve been perusing their activities list, and it looks like there will be more than plenty to keep us occupied.  @Cousin Orville, would love to get your dining suggestions.  Ok, now back to the regularly scheduled discussion about Japan.....




Livingstone Room all 4 nights.  Done. 


Kidding.  Sort of...  I probably would book 2 nights. After the first you can always cancel the 2nd if you think it's overkill (crazy talk).  We also did the casual dinner show at the VFH.   That was fun.  There's always Boma which we didn't do.  It looks touristy and silly like a Hawaiian luau, but maybe a lot of fun.  Other than that, I'll depend on you to let me know where you enjoyed eating after you get back 
BTW, have you travelled to Africa in the winter time?  DW and I are looking at options for 2019.

Edit - the casual Lookout Cafe that overlooks the Zambezi gorge was pretty good too.  A good lunch spot close by.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

RSM said:


> That was me that was talking about lack of large baggage space on the Shinkansen.  Basically it is behind the seat of the last row on each car.  Not alot of space for multiple bags and if you pile up too much baggage whoever is sitting in those seats would not be able to recline.  You might be able to put the baggage in front of you in your seat, but that could get uncomfortable on a 3 hour ride.  I would look at going to your hotel in Tokyo, pull out a day or 2 worth of clothes, and having them ship your bags to your hotel in Kyoto.  It was about $15/bag and shows up the next day.  You could even send it the day you arrive and they may be there when you arrive at the hotel in Kyoto.  We did this when we went from Kyoto back to Tokyo and it worked out great.  I was apprehensive, but our guide said that it was really commonplace.  It's worth at least checking into.  See the attached website.  Another option, assuming that there are 4 of you, is to make sure you get seats in 2 consecutive rows on the side of the shinkansen with 2 seats.  Those seats can then swivel so that you are facing each other which creates a little more storage room at your feet.
> https://www.japanspecialist.co.uk/travel-tips/luggage/


A belated thank you then! You saved us from a potential stressful luggage situation. I suspect we'll end up sending it ahead, maybe even from the airport if we do JAL (they have their own bag service). Good to know about the seats though if we somehow manage to pack light (ROFL!!!). I will check out the link--thank you! 



Mathmagicland said:


> Not sure where In California you are...my DS is by SFO & I am by LAX.  I found for $$ the flights out of SFO more than twice out of LAX.  One site that helped me research flights was the Japan Tour Bureau https://www.jtbusa.com/ because they showed me airlines And airport options I had not considered, ie Haneda vs Narita.  That’s how we ended up finding the ANA Haneda options.  The airlines they show can change, ie sometimes Singapore air comes up & other times not, I’m not quite sure why.  They show primarily the Asian based carriers with some code share US carrier flights.  We will not book thru them but it was helpful for research.



We are in the bay area. LAX seems to have a lot more choices so we may hop SWA down there and fly out of there. Thanks for the link. I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Calfan

Cousin Orville said:


> Livingstone Room all 4 nights.  Done.
> 
> 
> Kidding.  Sort of...  I probably would book 2 nights. After the first you can always cancel the 2nd if you think it's overkill (crazy talk).  We also did the casual dinner show at the VFH.   That was fun.  There's always Boma which we didn't do.  It looks touristy and silly like a Hawaiian luau, but maybe a lot of fun.  Other than that, I'll depend on you to let me know where you enjoyed eating after you get back
> BTW, have you travelled to Africa in the winter time?  DW and I are looking at options for 2019.
> 
> Edit - the casual Lookout Cafe that overlooks the Zambezi gorge was pretty good too.  A good lunch spot close by.



Awesome!  Thanks for the info.  Will definitely book the Livingstone Room at least twice.  The dinner show sounds like something my teens might enjoy so I’ll look into that as well as the Lookout Cafe.

And, yes my DH and I have travelled to Africa in the winter, if you are talking about winter in Africa.  We have not done Africa in our winter.  Our 2001 trip to Zambia/Zimbabwe was in the second half of June.  The weather was perfect during the days since I don’t like heat (mostly in the 70s).  It did get a lot colder at night than I was anticipating.  I had one sweatshirt and one *track suit* that I wore so much.  I ended up tossing the track suit at the end of the trip because I couldn’t stand to look at it anymore, lol.  Ironically, we got much better use out of our safari wear on our stopover in London on the way home where we hit a heat wave and it was oppressively hot.


----------



## calypso726

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I can't remember what thread I was reading, but I saw something recently that threw a ratchet in my plans a little and I was hoping to see if anyone had any ideas.
> 
> It looks like right now that our best bet for flights will be in and out of Tokyo. As the ABD starts in Osaka, I was planning to come in a day early, stay at a hotel near the bullet train, and then take the bullet train to Osaka. But someone posted about doing something like that and mentioned that having big bags on the train would be a nightmare. As we'll be loaded down with all our bags, and I've pretty much given up on the idea of ever packing light (defeated multiple times, LOL), it made me wonder whether I should take a local flight instead? Unfortunately due to the timing of the west coast flights and the fact that it would be separate ticket that needed plenty of time between flights, I would still have to have the hotel night in between. I guess in that situation we would just stay somewhere near the airport.
> 
> So my choices right now:
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near train. Train next day to Osaka with lots of bags.
> --Fly into Tokyo. Stay at hotel near airport. Flight to Osaka next day.
> --any other ideas???



Book JAL using BA Avios. It is a short haul flight so 4,500 Avios and $3.90 per person. You can transfer Chase UR to BA. I am also planning to come in a day or two early and then plan to use BA Avios for any internal or regional flights. 

But if that doesn't pan out then on to plan B. You could also fly ANA. I saw some flights at $77 which would be 5,133 UR per person. You can credit the flight to United and also earn some butt in seat miles too. 

As for hotels near NRT there are plenty to choose from. There is the Hilton Tokyo Narita hotel (20K Hilton points or free weekend night with Aspire), the ANA Crowne Plaza (20K IHG points or use free annual award night), the Radisson Hotel Narita (15K Club Carlson points).


----------



## calypso726

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We are looking at a number of different flights to Japan, and it will depend on what we end up with. I'm going for business/first so i'm trying to be as flexible as possible. United isn't going to work for me as they've had no business saver awards 11 months out at any of the flights I've been tracking. They've gotten so stingy it's ridiculous. I'm hoping for JAL but we may have to fly out of LAX to get all 4. I've got quite a list going  I don't want to fly directly into Osaka from LAX because the flight JAL uses is an angled flat (annoying!) with no first class.





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> LAX seems to have a lot more choices so we may hop SWA down there and fly out of there.



We flew JAL on the PVG-NRT route in business last month. The seat was an angle flat but was not bad. I did a United angle flat seat once and hated it. I could have flown from the US to NRT in that seat and been perfectly fine. Even DH aka "The Plane Princess" was impressed and said he'd have been fine on that angle flat on JAL for 11+ hours. 

Ugh! I know what you mean about the stinginess for premium seats on certain routes. BA has been ridiculous too. I just booked flights to Scotland for next year on BA and using the travel together ticket we earned with their credit card. Nothing out of Miami has been released in first class for months. I wound up booking it out of New York and will take a positioning flight to get there the night before and go play tourist around the city the next day before our flight. On the way back, I'll do the same thing and catch a show while I'm at it. I know it is possible when it comes time to book our Japan ABD flights, we may have to do a positioning flight from somewhere else. I'm good with that if it means we get to fly up front and sleep reasonably comfortable on the way over.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> A belated thank you then! You saved us from a potential stressful luggage situation. I suspect we'll end up sending it ahead, maybe even from the airport if we do JAL (they have their own bag service). Good to know about the seats though if we somehow manage to pack light (ROFL!!!). I will check out the link--thank you!



On our 2014 trip we took the Shinkansen from Tokyo to Kyoto and back, and on our 2016 trip we took it from Osaka to Tokyo.  On all three trips the four of us had large suitcases and a couple carry-ons, and it was never a problem to stow our luggage.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

calypso726 said:


> Book JAL using BA Avios. It is a short haul flight so 4,500 Avios and $3.90 per person. You can transfer Chase UR to BA. I am also planning to come in a day or two early and then plan to use BA Avios for any internal or regional flights.
> 
> But if that doesn't pan out then on to plan B. You could also fly ANA. I saw some flights at $77 which would be 5,133 UR per person. You can credit the flight to United and also earn some butt in seat miles too.
> 
> As for hotels near NRT there are plenty to choose from. There is the Hilton Tokyo Narita hotel (20K Hilton points or free weekend night with Aspire), the ANA Crowne Plaza (20K IHG points or use free annual award night), the Radisson Hotel Narita (15K Club Carlson points).



Great minds! I''m definitely planning to use Avios if we fly. DH has been to Japan a couple times and he said the bullet train is a must do, which is why we were focusing on that. I think they do a shorter ride in the ABD itinerary, but I would have to double check. Thanks also for the hotels near NRT if we go that route! Awesome. 



calypso726 said:


> We flew JAL on the PVG-NRT route in business last month. The seat was an angle flat but was not bad. I did a United angle flat seat once and hated it. I could have flown from the US to NRT in that seat and been perfectly fine. Even DH aka "The Plane Princess" was impressed and said he'd have been fine on that angle flat on JAL for 11+ hours.
> 
> Ugh! I know what you mean about the stinginess for premium seats on certain routes. BA has been ridiculous too. I just booked flights to Scotland for next year on BA and using the travel together ticket we earned with their credit card. Nothing out of Miami has been released in first class for months. I wound up booking it out of New York and will take a positioning flight to get there the night before and go play tourist around the city the next day before our flight. On the way back, I'll do the same thing and catch a show while I'm at it. I know it is possible when it comes time to book our Japan ABD flights, we may have to do a positioning flight from somewhere else. I'm good with that if it means we get to fly up front and sleep reasonably comfortable on the way over.



Good to know if we end up "stuck" with the angled seat. I think it's only on one of our possible flights so I'm still hoping to avoid. The bigger issue is they don't have first that flight so we wouldn't have the 4 option (we're hoping to do 2 in first and 2 in business). I'm resolved to positioning if I need to. That sucks about BA and Miami. I thought they were usually pretty good! But I'm near a hub for them so maybe that's why. 



Douglas Dubh said:


> On our 2014 trip we took the Shinkansen from Tokyo to Kyoto and back, and on our 2016 trip we took it from Osaka to Tokyo.  On all three trips the four of us had large suitcases and a couple carry-ons, and it was never a problem to stow our luggage.


That's great to know! We will be a party of 4 with the same bag situation. Did you take the fast one or the slow one? We're thinking if we take the fast one (which presumably has less tourists as the rail pass isn't good on it), might leave more room for luggage.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> That's great to know! We will be a party of 4 with the same bag situation. Did you take the fast one or the slow one? We're thinking if we take the fast one (which presumably has less tourists as the rail pass isn't good on it), might leave more room for luggage.


We always took the bullet trains that were available on the JR pass.  If I remember right those aren’t much slower than the ones that aren’t covered. I think we put our big suitcases on racks near the door and our smaller ones above or in front of us.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Great minds! I''m definitely planning to use Avios if we fly. DH has been to Japan a couple times and he said the bullet train is a must do, which is why we were focusing on that. I think they do a shorter ride in the ABD itinerary, but I would have to double check. Thanks also for the hotels near NRT if we go that route! Awesome.


I had to look up what Avios was, and I came across this article:

https://www.businessinsider.com/british-airways-avios-frequent-flyer-scheme-closing-points-2018-4

Don't know if this impacts you or not?

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I had to look up what Avios was, and I came across this article:
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/british-airways-avios-frequent-flyer-scheme-closing-points-2018-4
> 
> Don't know if this impacts you or not?
> 
> Sayhello


No--thank goodness. I use British Air executive club. I'm not surprised. Having a separate website like that was very confusing!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> No--thank goodness. I use British Air executive club. I'm not surprised. Having a separate website like that was very confusing!


Glad to hear it!  Air Canada does the same thing, with 2 plan websites, and I can never tell where I am or which one I'm supposed to be on.

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

Thought I’d share in case something similar is offered in other areas - I signed up for a Japanese for Travelers class today!  The local adult education offers some language classes for travelers, a different topic each week for 10 weeks to teach some basic phrases.  Since we are on the April trip and I don’t know when the spring class dates will be, I’m taking it in the fall.  Should be fun!  If I can fit it in, I may take it again in the spring as a refresher or the other Japanese class offered which is to practice speaking skills.  I’d like to be able to attempt some Japanese while we are there.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Thought I’d share in case something similar is offered in other areas - I signed up for a Japanese for Travelers class today!  The local adult education offers some language classes for travelers, a different topic each week for 10 weeks to teach some basic phrases.  Since we are on the April trip and I don’t know when the spring class dates will be, I’m taking it in the fall.  Should be fun!  If I can fit it in, I may take it again in the spring as a refresher or the other Japanese class offered which is to practice speaking skills.  I’d like to be able to attempt some Japanese while we are there.


What a great idea!!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

Mathmagicland said:


> Thought I’d share in case something similar is offered in other areas - I signed up for a Japanese for Travelers class today!  The local adult education offers some language classes for travelers, a different topic each week for 10 weeks to teach some basic phrases.  Since we are on the April trip and I don’t know when the spring class dates will be, I’m taking it in the fall.  Should be fun!  If I can fit it in, I may take it again in the spring as a refresher or the other Japanese class offered which is to practice speaking skills.  I’d like to be able to attempt some Japanese while we are there.


I did this very thing and highly recommend it!  I took an 8 week class and supplemented it with Mango Languages which is free online with our local library card.  Very helpful because both were geared toward travelers.  We found the Japanese love it when Westerners attempt to speak their language and were very forgiving with my terrible pronounciation and American accent.  It is always fun to interact with locals when traveling and enhances the experience.  Plus we got totally lost when trying to find our ryokan.  I called the hotel and with my broken Japanese abd her very limited English we were able to find our way!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Saw this in the news today, thought I’d share for anyone,looking at American from Chicago to Narita -

American Airlines announced some flight reductions and suspensions. On December 18, the Fort Worth-based carrier will begin operating it flights between Chicago O’Hare and Narita International Airport (NRT) three days a week, instead of daily.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Saw this in the news today, thought I’d share for anyone,looking at American from Chicago to Narita -
> 
> American Airlines announced some flight reductions and suspensions. On December 18, the Fort Worth-based carrier will begin operating it flights between Chicago O’Hare and Narita International Airport (NRT) three days a week, instead of daily.


That's not very reassuring!!!   

Not that I was planning on flying American, but I imagine lots of people were.

Sayhello


----------



## Grifdog22

Mathmagicland said:


> Saw this in the news today, thought I’d share for anyone,looking at American from Chicago to Narita -
> 
> American Airlines announced some flight reductions and suspensions. On December 18, the Fort Worth-based carrier will begin operating it flights between Chicago O’Hare and Narita International Airport (NRT) three days a week, instead of daily.



This is so typical of this so-called loser airline.  See our Australia trip report.  They are the opposite of the old Fedex program.  If you absolutely positively need to get there, FLY WITH SOMEONE ELSE.  

And I would expect all the remaining flights to be overbooked, late, and missing all connections.


----------



## RSM

We flew JAL (Japan Air Lines) to Tokyo.  Really good airline.  The premium economy seats were the equivalent of a domestic first class seat, and was only $200 more per seat than a regular economy ticket.  The difference between premium economy and business class was about $4K/ticket.  Anyways, if you have access to a JAL flight, highly recommend them.


----------



## sayhello

RSM said:


> We flew JAL (Japan Air Lines) to Tokyo.  Really good airline.  The premium economy seats were the equivalent of a domestic first class seat, and was only $200 more per seat than a regular economy ticket.  The difference between premium economy and business class was about $4K/ticket.  Anyways, if you have access to a JAL flight, highly recommend them.


Thanks!  I was looking at JAL and ANA.  

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

We flew JAL (using American Airline miles and British Airways miles) on the way to Tokyo from Shanghai in business and back from Tokyo to the US in first a couple of months ago after our ABD China trip. The experience was fantastic and I'd fly them again in a heartbeat. The JAL lounge in NRT was awesome and they even serve fresh sushi!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I just posted about this in the budget board, but I have to share here, too. We will be traveling in style next summer for our ABD Japan trip. I managed to get premium class award tickets for all our flights for all four of us!!! I'm so excited. DH and DS will be flying ANA in Business (to) and First (return). DD and I will be flying JAL First RT. It took me around 500,000 miles but when you consider that the cash costs of the flights are over $52,000 I think I did pretty well  Churning/miles hacking is literally the best hobby ever. I put a lot of time into it, but it's totally worth it for something like this.


----------



## Calfan

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I just posted about this in the budget board, but I have to share here, too. We will be traveling in style next summer for our ABD Japan trip. I managed to get premium class award tickets for all our flights for all four of us!!! I'm so excited. DH and DS will be flying ANA in Business (to) and First (return). DD and I will be flying JAL First RT. It took me around 500,000 miles but when you consider that the cash costs of the flights are over $52,000 I think I did pretty well  Churning/miles hacking is literally the best hobby ever. I put a lot of time into it, but it's totally worth it for something like this.



Awesome!  Now you need to be prepared to give me the step by step primer on how you did this in about a year when I go to book our Japan flights


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Calfan said:


> Awesome!  Now you need to be prepared to give me the step by step primer on how you did this in about a year when I go to book our Japan flights


Ha! I suspect you know how it goes: watch every day and have back up for backup plans!


----------



## sayhello

OMG, I just bought my flight to Japan today!  Unfortunately, I suck at travel hacking, so I paid cash for my tickets.    But I did manage to get Premium Economy on ANA, which, from what I can tell, looks even better than the Premium Economy I did to China on Cathay Pacific, and was not *that* much more than their Economy seats.  Does not match the tickets @CaliforniaGirl09 got, but I'm feeling pretty good about my selection.  I think I got the only flight out of Tokyo at 10:55pm!

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> OMG, I just bought my flight to Japan today!  Unfortunately, I suck at travel hacking, so I paid cash for my tickets.    But I did manage to get Premium Economy on ANA, which, from what I can tell, looks even better than the Premium Economy I did to China on Cathay Pacific, and was not *that* much more than their Economy seats.  Does not match the tickets @CaliforniaGirl09 got, but I'm feeling pretty good about my selection.  I think I got the only flight out of Tokyo at 10:55pm!
> 
> Sayhello



Congratulations!  Very exciting!

The only flight we could get out of Tokyo on points was before noon  and we have a transfer in Chicago.  Every time I check to see if anything else has opened up, the selection is even worse.  I so wish we were staying another entire day -- we are leaving a day in the parks on the table


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Congratulations!  Very exciting!
> 
> The only flight we could get out of Tokyo on points was before noon  and we have a transfer in Chicago.  Every time I check to see if anything else has opened up, the selection is even worse.  I so wish we were staying another entire day -- we are leaving a day in the parks on the table


Yes, that's why I was so happy to find that 10:55pm flight.  It gives me a lot of Park time for that last day, and maybe I'll actually sleep on the flight!

I'm pretty sure that flight would never have been available for points.  I have a transfer in Chicago, too.  Nobody flies directly to Columbus, OH.  But this flight actually has a layover in Los Angeles, too.  It's one of the reasons I kept going back and forth about it.  The only direct flights to Chicago left at like 10:10 in the morning.  I decided it was worth the layover to get the extra hours in Tokyo.

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Yes, that's why I was so happy to find that 10:55pm flight.  It gives me a lot of Park time for that last day, and maybe I'll actually sleep on the flight!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that flight would never have been available for points.  I have a transfer in Chicago, too.  Nobody flies directly to Columbus, OH.  But this flight actually has a layover in Los Angeles, too.  It's one of the reasons I kept going back and forth about it.  The only direct flights to Chicago left at like 10:10 in the morning.  I decided it was worth the layover to get the extra hours in Tokyo.
> 
> Sayhello



I originally had a direct flight back from Tokyo around 6:00pm, but when I went to book our seats a few months ago I noticed that I had inadvertently booked them in economy class .  The ones we have now (ANA & Air Canada) are in business class.  I do random checks every once in a while to see if seats have opened up on a direct flight, but so far availability is worse than it was.  I just checked a few minutes ago and the only available seats were in economy class from Haneda to Vancouver, then business class from Vancouver to Toronto.  That won't work for me -- I'm just too tall and it's mega uncomfortable for me on a short haul domestic flight with my long legs.

I tried checking what's available on the Chase UR portal, but the quickest flight back is 38 hours (there is a 22 hour layover in Shanghai).  That's an easy pass. 

When I was talking to my brother the other day he mentioned that my niece and her fiance were in a squabble.  I said, with hope, "are they calling off the wedding"?  I was ready to get online and change our return flights to Toronto to a later date.  He said the wedding was still on.  So for now we are stuck with the flights we have.  I am still bummed that we are missing an entire day in the parks.  Fingers crossed that Air Canada opens up a few business class award seats as we get closer to the date.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I originally had a direct flight back from Tokyo around 6:00pm, but when I went to book our seats a few months ago I noticed that I had inadvertently booked them in economy class .  The ones we have now (ANA & Air Canada) are in business class.  I do random checks every once in a while to see if seats have opened up on a direct flight, but so far availability is worse than it was.  I just checked a few minutes ago and the only available seats were in economy class from Haneda to Vancouver, then business class from Vancouver to Toronto.  That won't work for me -- I'm just too tall and it's mega uncomfortable for me on a short haul domestic flight with my long legs.
> 
> I tried checking what's available on the Chase UR portal, but the quickest flight back is 38 hours (there is a 22 hour layover in Shanghai).  That's an easy pass.
> 
> When I was talking to my brother the other day he mentioned that my niece and her fiance were in a squabble.  I said, with hope, "are they calling off the wedding"?  I was ready to get online and change our return flights to Toronto to a later date.  He said the wedding was still on.  So for now we are stuck with the flights we have.  I am still bummed that we are missing an entire day in the parks.  Fingers crossed that Air Canada opens up a few business class award seats as we get closer to the date.


I checked the Chase UR portal from time to time, just to see what was there in case I happened to have enough points, and, like you, took a hard pass on their offerings because they all had ridiculous layovers.  Definitely not worth it!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> OMG, I just bought my flight to Japan today!  Unfortunately, I suck at travel hacking, so I paid cash for my tickets.    But I did manage to get Premium Economy on ANA, which, from what I can tell, looks even better than the Premium Economy I did to China on Cathay Pacific, and was not *that* much more than their Economy seats.  Does not match the tickets @CaliforniaGirl09 got, but I'm feeling pretty good about my selection.  I think I got the only flight out of Tokyo at 10:55pm!
> 
> Sayhello


Glad you snagged that 10:55pm - we are on that same return flight out of Haneda after our trip, to maximize time for our last day at TDR.


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I tried checking what's available on the Chase UR portal, but the quickest flight back is 38 hours (there is a 22 hour layover in Shanghai).


That enough time to leave the airport & hit Shanghai Disneyland during the layover


----------



## OhanaCuz

Mathmagicland said:


> That enough time to leave the airport & hit Shanghai Disneyland during the layover



I really like how you think.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> OMG, I just bought my flight to Japan today!  Unfortunately, I suck at travel hacking, so I paid cash for my tickets.    But I did manage to get Premium Economy on ANA, which, from what I can tell, looks even better than the Premium Economy I did to China on Cathay Pacific, and was not *that* much more than their Economy seats.  Does not match the tickets @CaliforniaGirl09 got, but I'm feeling pretty good about my selection.  I think I got the only flight out of Tokyo at 10:55pm!
> 
> Sayhello


Lol, but so glad to hear you got your ticket! Congrats!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Lol, but so glad to hear you got your ticket! Congrats!


Thanks!    Now I really have to go!  

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

We’ve secured our Japan flights! Sometimes travel hacking requires creativity since things do t always line up as expected. We have RT flights in first class on ANA but our return date is not what I wanted. Hopefully things will line up. If not, I will cancel the return flight. No biggie. We are using Virgin Atlantic miles and their RT flights in first are darn close to what many airlines charge one way. The backup plan for our return flight is currently JAL in business class.


----------



## Mathmagicland

I Noticed space has opened up yesterday for the May 19 departure.  With final payments coming due in the next month or so for the first few departures, maybe other spots will open either for those on waitlist or those who prefer a different departure date.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

calypso726 said:


> We’ve secured our Japan flights! Sometimes travel hacking requires creativity since things do t always line up as expected. We have RT flights in first class on ANA but our return date is not what I wanted. Hopefully things will line up. If not, I will cancel the return flight. No biggie. We are using Virgin Atlantic miles and their RT flights in first are darn close to what many airlines charge one way. The backup plan for our return flight is currently JAL in business class.



What miles did you use to get the ANA first class seats?  What method did you use to transfer to Virgin and get ANA?  Would love to know the details on your flights (how many points and where you transfer).  

I had no luck getting a direct return flight back to Toronto from Tokyo, but got ANA business class to Chicago and was happy with that.


----------



## calypso726

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> What miles did you use to get the ANA first class seats?  What method did you use to transfer to Virgin and get ANA?  Would love to know the details on your flights (how many points and where you transfer).
> 
> I had no luck getting a direct return flight back to Toronto from Tokyo, but got ANA business class to Chicago and was happy with that.



American Express Membership Rewards was running a 30% transfer bonus promo to Virgin Atlantic. I transferred 185,000 Amex MR points to Virgin and with the bonus wound up with 240,500 Virgin Atlantic miles. VA charges 120,000 per person for a round trip flight in first class on ANA.

 I searched for ANA award space on United since they are partners and Virgin won’t show the award space on their web site. I wrote down the flight details, called Virgin and booked. Hope this helps.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

calypso726 said:


> American Express Membership Rewards was running a 30% transfer bonus promo to Virgin Atlantic. I transferred 185,000 Amex MR points to Virgin and with the bonus wound up with 240,500 Virgin Atlantic miles. VA charges 120,000 per person for a round trip flight in first class on ANA.
> 
> I searched for ANA award space on United since they are partners and Virgin won’t show the award space on their web site. I wrote down the flight details, called Virgin and booked. Hope this helps.



That helps tremendously!  I might try that route!  Are you flying out of MCO?  Where are you catching the ANA flight?


----------



## calypso726

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> That helps tremendously!  I might try that route!  Are you flying out of MCO?  Where are you catching the ANA flight?



I am flying out of IAD on ANA. I can get there from Miami easily with points and miles. I don’t mind taking a positioning flight to get a nice first class experience using points and miles.


----------



## tgeorge

calypso726 said:


> I am flying out of IAD on ANA. I can get there from Miami easily with points and miles. I don’t mind taking a positioning flight to get a nice first class experience using points and miles.



That’s the trick I too often get caught up with not getting a flight from Kansas City. I need to remember I can fly to major hub and catch flight from there. Thanks for the information. I’d like to fly ANA when we go to Japan


----------



## calypso726

More Japan trip planning crossed off the list today. We are staying in Tokyo for a couple of days before our ABD trip. I simply have to check out the robot restaurant. That looks way too cool! So we booked two nights at the Park Hyatt Tokyo. I wasn't about to pay $1,000 per night and was able to travel hack it with points. The hotel had award nights for 30,000 per night and I transferred 60,000 Chase Ultimate rewards to Hyatt and booked our stay. Then of course we have to make our way to Osaka from Tokyo to start the ABD trip. I was able to book flights on ANA using United miles for 5,000 miles per person and zero $ in taxes and fees. That was a novelty.


----------



## OhanaCuz

calypso726 said:


> I simply have to check out the robot restaurant. That looks way too cool!



A friend of mine told me it was super touristy.  I don't care.  If I ever go back to Tokyo I am 100% going.


----------



## CaliKris

The Robot Restaurant is crazy Japanese culture on steroids, touristy and somewhat burlesque (although I have heard they have toned it down) and we loved every minute of it!   Make sure to have reservations in advance and to get detailed directions from the Hyatt.  We thought we knew where it was but luckily our tour guide from the night before pointed it out to us or we would have never found it.  Make sure to tell your husband to visit the restroom.  We had dinner afterwards because we heard the food is not that good.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> The Robot Restaurant is crazy Japanese culture on steroids, touristy and somewhat burlesque (although I have heard they have toned it down) and we loved every minute of it!   Make sure to have reservations in advance and to get detailed directions from the Hyatt.  We thought we knew where it was but luckily our tour guide from the night before pointed it out to us or we would have never found it.  Make sure to tell your husband to visit the restroom.  We had dinner afterwards because we heard the food is not that good.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


Was it difficult making reservations in advance?  How far in advance did you make them?

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

CaliKris said:


> The Robot Restaurant is crazy Japanese culture on steroids, touristy and somewhat burlesque (although I have heard they have toned it down) and we loved every minute of it!   Make sure to have reservations in advance and to get detailed directions from the Hyatt.  We thought we knew where it was but luckily our tour guide from the night before pointed it out to us or we would have never found it.  Make sure to tell your husband to visit the restroom.  We had dinner afterwards because we heard the food is not that good.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


I’m curious as to what age groups this targets, if any.  I’ve asked my DS if he wants to try to go & he is not that interested so I don’t expect we will check this out.


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Was it difficult making reservations in advance?  How far in advance did you make them?
> 
> Sayhello



You can make reservations online two months in advance.  Just google the restaurant.  You can also have your hotel concierge book them.  We had no problem getting our reservations, but it has gotten more popular.



Mathmagicland said:


> I’m curious as to what age groups this targets, if any.  I’ve asked my DS if he wants to try to go & he is not that interested so I don’t expect we will check this out.



We went in May 2015 so it has been some time and the show has changed.  At that time, I would not have brought anyone under the age of 12.  You can check out an updated review of the restaurant with excellent photos on the Travel Caffeine website by Tom Bricker.  I believe he says the show has been tamed down (less cleavage).  My son loved it, but he was 25 at the time!


----------



## AquaDame

The burlesque aspects were a turn off for me, but if its been toned down maybe I will try to go in April! :3 We stayed right around the corner from it on our trip a couple years ago - I had forgotten about it entirely until we walked by every day.


----------



## DVC Doc

calypso726 said:


> More Japan trip planning crossed off the list today. We are staying in Tokyo for a couple of days before our ABD trip. I simply have to check out the robot restaurant. That looks way too cool! So we booked two nights at the Park Hyatt Tokyo. I wasn't about to pay $1,000 per night and was able to travel hack it with points. The hotel had award nights for 30,000 per night and I transferred 60,000 Chase Ultimate rewards to Hyatt and booked our stay. Then of course we have to make our way to Osaka from Tokyo to start the ABD trip. I was able to book flights on ANA using United miles for 5,000 miles per person and zero $ in taxes and fees. That was a novelty.




Calypso - we stayed at the Park Hyatt and did the robot restaurant on our trip in April.  You are going to have a fabulous time!!!  I'm not sure which room you were able to book with points but we had a deluxe with a view of Mount Fuji and it was one of the nicest hotel rooms I have ever stayed in.  Make sure you do dinner or at least drinks in the New York Grille on the top floor!

Robot Restaurant was fun, very touristy, and basically one big acid trip!  DON'T get food there and others told us it was terrible, and you are going to want some alcohol before the show.  There is a great ramen place about a block down the street where we had dinner with the guy who runs TDR explorer.

Have a awesome time I can't wait to go back to Tokyo!


----------



## calypso726

DVC Doc said:


> Calypso - we stayed at the Park Hyatt and did the robot restaurant on our trip in April.  You are going to have a fabulous time!!!  I'm not sure which room you were able to book with points but we had a deluxe with a view of Mount Fuji and it was one of the nicest hotel rooms I have ever stayed in.  Make sure you do dinner or at least drinks in the New York Grille on the top floor!
> 
> Robot Restaurant was fun, very touristy, and basically one big acid trip!  DON'T get food there and others told us it was terrible, and you are going to want some alcohol before the show.  There is a great ramen place about a block down the street where we had dinner with the guy who runs TDR explorer.
> 
> Have a awesome time I can't wait to go back to Tokyo!



I appreciate the advice. My only options booking with points was a king bed or twin beds. There were no view options available. Thanks for the heads up about the ramen place run by TDR explorer!


----------



## RSM

The Gracery Hotel in Shinjuku is less than a 5 minute walk from the Robot Restaurant.  If you liked Godzilla at all, take a walk by.  You can also go to the Godzilla Restaurant, grab a drink and go onto the terrace for an up close view.  Every hour it blows smoke and makes the Godzilla shrieking sound.  We were also told about the risque overtones of the Robot Show, but like others we thought it was fine.  We went to the 6:00 show, so we weren't sure if maybe the later show was a bit more suggestive.


----------



## OhanaCuz

Disney posted a sneak peek of the upcoming Beauty and the Beast ride at Tokyo Disneyland!


----------



## Mathmagicland

OhanaCuz said:


> Disney posted a sneak peek of the upcoming Beauty and the Beast ride at Tokyo Disneyland!


Looks like it will be fun...gives another reason to go back some time after the AbD


----------



## Mathmagicland

https://www.boredpanda.com/japans-manhole-covers-are-beautiful/

Someone shared this with me.  I will be watching for manhole covers during our upcoming Adventure as we are out and about.


----------



## OhanaCuz

Mathmagicland said:


> Someone shared this with me.  I will be watching for manhole covers during our upcoming Adventure as we are out and about.



Yes!!  I noticed one of those in Osaka and become obsessed with finding more.


----------



## Mathmagicland

https://www.jtbusa.com/Services/GhibliMuseum.aspx

For those interested in the Ghibli Museum while in Tokyo, JTB-USA is changing their ticketing policy as of January 2019 - they will no longer sell individual museum tickets.  They will now only sell them as part of a package or tour.  This appears to be a change for JTB-USA only, as JTB in several other countries still offers individual tickets.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I am finally starting to turn my attention to planning the details of our July 14th ABD. I'm hoping someone will be able to chime in on a couple questions/issues I have.

1. In order to take advantage of First Class airline awards DH and DS are flying into Narita and DD and I are arriving at Haneda. The guys get in at about 3 pm and we get in at 7 pm. We all arrive two days early and plan to either take the train or use miles to get a cheap flight to Kyoto after staying a couple of nights in Tokyo. We haven't decided what we will do on those two days but my goal is to make travel to and from the airports and trains stations as easy as possible--especially after our long flights.  

My original plan was to stay at my bucket list Tokyo hotel--the Park Hyatt--on points. But then I saw that you have to take a short shuttle after the train from Narita (an extra step like this worries me with the boys--DS is special needs and will probably be at the end of his good behavior expectations), and for DD and me, there isn't a convenient train. The hotel website recommends the shuttle bus from Haneda, which doesn't sound fun. From what I've read, you can wait quite a while for the bus. 

After a little searching I found, the Tokyo Station hotel, which looks to be extremely train/airport friendly to both airports and the train station if we decide to do the bullet train to Osaka. It looks to be a nice "Grand Dame" style hotel that is often found around old train stations. I like that it's also a 20 minute train ride to Disney if we decide to do that on one of our days. I booked it with cash, but I may change it to use URs via the Chase travel website. So my first question is whether anyone is familiar with both hotels, and whether you think I will be disappointed not staying at the Park Hyatt, despite the transportation convenience issue for that hotel. 

2. Getting from Tokyo to Osaka. I'd originally planned for us to do the bullet train to get to Osaka, but after reading about cost/hassle with luggage, I'm revisiting the idea of a short flight using miles, which will be significantly cheaper. Our ABD is doing the Shinkansen Train from Osaka to Hiroshima, is this enough to get the full experience? I'd read about the luggage transfer services from the airports and we could do that if we decide to take the train, especially if we stay at the Tokyo Station hotel. 

3. What to do in Tokyo. Our plan is to use the two days mostly to get acclimated and be ready to start the very busy ABD, but I'd love a couple ideas of things to do that don't overlap with the tour. I'd originally planned on the Fish Market, but they've recently closed the Tuna auctions to the public. If we stay at the Station Hotel a quick day trip to DisneySea is tempting (20 minutes on the train). DS would love that. But if anyone has any great food tours that could also work. We all love Sushi, so I'm going to try to do Sukiyabashi Jiro by calling the concierge 6 months out, but I'm not overly optimistic. 

4. Anyone else thinking about doing the Tokyo Disney post days on their own rather than the ABD add-on? Our 6 month window is getting close, and I'm debating. I like the perks of the ABD add-on, but the cost differential is pretty severe. As our family is also flying out of different airports, the transportation issue is a factor as ABD will do the transfers. Debating...

I'd appreciate any thoughts/opinions. It's fun to finally be thinking about all this.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I am finally starting to turn my attention to planning the details of our July 14th ABD. I'm hoping someone will be able to chime in on a couple questions/issues I have.
> 
> 1. In order to take advantage of First Class airline awards DH and DS are flying into Narita and DD and I are arriving at Haneda. The guys get in at about 3 pm and we get in at 7 pm. We all arrive two days early and plan to either take the train or use miles to get a cheap flight to Kyoto after staying a couple of nights in Tokyo. We haven't decided what we will do on those two days but my goal is to make travel to and from the airports and trains stations as easy as possible--especially after our long flights.
> 
> My original plan was to stay at my bucket list Tokyo hotel--the Park Hyatt--on points. But then I saw that you have to take a short shuttle after the train from Narita (an extra step like this worries me with the boys--DS is special needs and will probably be at the end of his good behavior expectations), and for DD and me, there isn't a convenient train. The hotel website recommends the shuttle bus from Haneda, which doesn't sound fun. From what I've read, you can wait quite a while for the bus.
> 
> After a little searching I found, the Tokyo Station hotel, which looks to be extremely train/airport friendly to both airports and the train station if we decide to do the bullet train to Osaka. It looks to be a nice "Grand Dame" style hotel that is often found around old train stations. I like that it's also a 20 minute train ride to Disney if we decide to do that on one of our days. I booked it with cash, but I may change it to use URs via the Chase travel website. So my first question is whether anyone is familiar with both hotels, and whether you think I will be disappointed not staying at the Park Hyatt, despite the transportation convenience issue for that hotel.
> 
> 2. Getting from Tokyo to Osaka. I'd originally planned for us to do the bullet train to get to Osaka, but after reading about cost/hassle with luggage, I'm revisiting the idea of a short flight using miles, which will be significantly cheaper. Our ABD is doing the Shinkansen Train from Osaka to Hiroshima, is this enough to get the full experience? I'd read about the luggage transfer services from the airports and we could do that if we decide to take the train, especially if we stay at the Tokyo Station hotel.
> 
> 3. What to do in Tokyo. Our plan is to use the two days mostly to get acclimated and be ready to start the very busy ABD, but I'd love a couple ideas of things to do that don't overlap with the tour. I'd originally planned on the Fish Market, but they've recently closed the Tuna auctions to the public. If we stay at the Station Hotel a quick day trip to DisneySea is tempting (20 minutes on the train). DS would love that. But if anyone has any great food tours that could also work. We all love Sushi, so I'm going to try to do Sukiyabashi Jiro by calling the concierge 6 months out, but I'm not overly optimistic.
> 
> 4. Anyone else thinking about doing the Tokyo Disney post days on their own rather than the ABD add-on? Our 6 month window is getting close, and I'm debating. I like the perks of the ABD add-on, but the cost differential is pretty severe. As our family is also flying out of different airports, the transportation issue is a factor as ABD will do the transfers. Debating...
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts/opinions. It's fun to finally be thinking about all this.


Sorry, can't help you with any of this, as I'm flying into Osaka, and am definitely doing the ABD add-on for Tokyo Disney, as the cost differential for me was negligible, especially given the convenience.  But it's fun to see you planning!  I really need to do a bit of that, myself!  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Sorry, can't help you with any of this, as I'm flying into Osaka, and am definitely doing the ABD add-on for Tokyo Disney, as the cost differential for me was negligible, especially given the convenience.  But it's fun to see you planning!  I really need to do a bit of that, myself!
> 
> Sayhello


I feel like I’ve been slacking, lol. Hopefully someone has been more on board than me


----------



## calypso726

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I am finally starting to turn my attention to planning the details of our July 14th ABD. I'm hoping someone will be able to chime in on a couple questions/issues I have.
> 
> 1. In order to take advantage of First Class airline awards DH and DS are flying into Narita and DD and I are arriving at Haneda. The guys get in at about 3 pm and we get in at 7 pm. We all arrive two days early and plan to either take the train or use miles to get a cheap flight to Kyoto after staying a couple of nights in Tokyo. We haven't decided what we will do on those two days but my goal is to make travel to and from the airports and trains stations as easy as possible--especially after our long flights.
> 
> My original plan was to stay at my bucket list Tokyo hotel--the Park Hyatt--on points. But then I saw that you have to take a short shuttle after the train from Narita (an extra step like this worries me with the boys--DS is special needs and will probably be at the end of his good behavior expectations), and for DD and me, there isn't a convenient train. The hotel website recommends the shuttle bus from Haneda, which doesn't sound fun. From what I've read, you can wait quite a while for the bus.
> 
> After a little searching I found, the Tokyo Station hotel, which looks to be extremely train/airport friendly to both airports and the train station if we decide to do the bullet train to Osaka. It looks to be a nice "Grand Dame" style hotel that is often found around old train stations. I like that it's also a 20 minute train ride to Disney if we decide to do that on one of our days. I booked it with cash, but I may change it to use URs via the Chase travel website. So my first question is whether anyone is familiar with both hotels, and whether you think I will be disappointed not staying at the Park Hyatt, despite the transportation convenience issue for that hotel.
> 
> 2. Getting from Tokyo to Osaka. I'd originally planned for us to do the bullet train to get to Osaka, but after reading about cost/hassle with luggage, I'm revisiting the idea of a short flight using miles, which will be significantly cheaper. Our ABD is doing the Shinkansen Train from Osaka to Hiroshima, is this enough to get the full experience? I'd read about the luggage transfer services from the airports and we could do that if we decide to take the train, especially if we stay at the Tokyo Station hotel.
> 
> 3. What to do in Tokyo. Our plan is to use the two days mostly to get acclimated and be ready to start the very busy ABD, but I'd love a couple ideas of things to do that don't overlap with the tour. I'd originally planned on the Fish Market, but they've recently closed the Tuna auctions to the public. If we stay at the Station Hotel a quick day trip to DisneySea is tempting (20 minutes on the train). DS would love that. But if anyone has any great food tours that could also work. We all love Sushi, so I'm going to try to do Sukiyabashi Jiro by calling the concierge 6 months out, but I'm not overly optimistic.
> 
> 4. Anyone else thinking about doing the Tokyo Disney post days on their own rather than the ABD add-on? Our 6 month window is getting close, and I'm debating. I like the perks of the ABD add-on, but the cost differential is pretty severe. As our family is also flying out of different airports, the transportation issue is a factor as ABD will do the transfers. Debating...
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts/opinions. It's fun to finally be thinking about all this.



HaHa! I totally get doing some convoluted things to secure first class flights. I've got a few convoluted things going on for this trip too. 

Getting from Tokyo to Osaka: We booked flights from HND - ITM on ANA using 5,000 United miles each.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

calypso726 said:


> HaHa! I totally get doing some convoluted things to secure first class flights. I've got a few convoluted things going on for this trip too.
> 
> Getting from Tokyo to Osaka: We booked flights from HND - ITM on ANA using 5,000 United miles each.



The mile cost for flights is so much cheaper than the train that's what's giving me problems, LOL. We'd totally planned to do the train until I started looking into award flights. I know you guys are staying at the Park Hyatt, too, the 30k is hard to pass up, but I just think the least hassle the better is probably the way to go.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I can’t help much.  We’re flying into Tokyo and then catching a flight to ITM.  We’ll stay two pre nights in Kyoto.  I decided to let the kids decompress in Kyoto prior to the ABD. I need to research touring options in Kyoto to see what’s worth doing that doesn’t overlap ABD.  I don’t know about the Shinkansen train differences, but I think the train to Hiroshima will be a great experience.  I’d probably fly to Osaka if you feel it’s more convenient.

As far as TDR, we’re staying 5 additional nights.  So, for us there’s no real way to do the ABD post night option.   Even if there was, it’s crazy expensive for a family of 5.  Over $10,000 for 2 nights I think it was.  We’ll be booking on our own.  Our booking window opens up in 2 wks.  We’ll do our best to get a family room in Miracosta or the DL hotel.  I’m not looking forward to the chaotic booking process.  Also annoying TDR doesn’t  offer packages over 3 days.  So we’ll have to get a couple of packages.

Beyond looking up the booking date for TDR, I haven’t done much research either.  Time to start!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mathmagicland

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> My original plan was to stay at my bucket list Tokyo hotel--the Park Hyatt--on points. But then I saw that you have to take a short shuttle after the train from Narita (an extra step like this worries me with the boys--DS is special needs and will probably be at the end of his good behavior expectations), and for DD and me, there isn't a convenient train. The hotel website recommends the shuttle bus from Haneda, which doesn't sound fun. From what I've read, you can wait quite a while for the bus.



Have you considered taxis?  I’ve read they can be expensive in Tokyo but may be something to consider for this trip to easily get to the Park Hyatt from the two different airports.


----------



## calypso726

Here is a pretty good article detailing the transfer options https://japantravelplanning.com/narita-airport-to-shinjuku-shibuya-shinagawa

Another option: https://www.viator.com/tours/Tokyo/...rnational-Airport-to-Hotel/d334-6006TYOAPTHTL


----------



## RSM

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'd originally planned on the Fish Market, but they've recently closed the Tuna auctions to the public.



I wouldn't rule out the Fish Market simply because the auction is no longer open to the public.  We did the auction, a tour of the fish market, and sushi making lessons (making as much as you could eat).  Honestly, we could have done without the auction portion.  There is so much to see (and eat) in the market and the sushi making class was alot of fun.  In the market you can sample everything from fish, meats, produce and baked goods.  There are demonstrations on how to butcher a whole tuna, etc.  If you do go to the market, I'd recommend a guide.  We wouldn't have found half the stuff we did if we were simply wandering ourselves.  It was one of our favorite things in Tokyo.  I think in another post (the other option thread I think), I listed a bunch of stuff we did in Tokyo as additional ideas.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Thank you all so much for the great responses! I will check everything out and report back! I may have more questions


----------



## Mathmagicland

Cousin Orville said:


> I need to research touring options in Kyoto to see what’s worth doing that doesn’t overlap ABD.



I don’t know if your kids are interested in anime or manga - here is a link to the Kyoto International Manga Museum.  

https://www.kyotomm.jp/en/

The museum offers on the weekends Portrait Corner where an anime artist will draw your kids into an anime drawing as they watch.  First come first served starting about an hour after the museum opens.  Would be a very unique souvenir of the trip for them if it is something they like.  

https://www.kyotomm.jp/en/event/per-eve_portraitcorner/


----------



## Cousin Orville

@Mathmagicland cool!  Thanks for the suggestion!  I think they’d enjoy this.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> I don’t know if your kids are interested in anime or manga - here is a link to the Kyoto International Manga Museum.
> 
> https://www.kyotomm.jp/en/
> 
> The museum offers on the weekends Portrait Corner where an anime artist will draw your kids into an anime drawing as they watch.  First come first served starting about an hour after the museum opens.  Would be a very unique souvenir of the trip for them if it is something they like.
> 
> https://www.kyotomm.jp/en/event/per-eve_portraitcorner/


Ooo!  Thanks!  That looks cool.  I'm going to have to check if we have any OYO time in Kyoto!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

Here are a couple of other Kyoto things we are looking at for our pre-AbD time there - 

Nishiki Market - this is not too far from the hotel, seems like a fun way to experience a bit of locals Kyoto.  

https://www.japan-guide.com/e/e3931.html

Kyoto Museum of Traditional Crafts - Kyoto seems to be known for many different types of fine Japanese craftwork, this museum seems like a good place to see both craft displays and demonstrations.  Our tour includes a Maiko demo on Day 2 but we don’t really seem to cover other Kyoto crafts.  

https://kmtc.jp/en/


----------



## Mathmagicland

Here is something we do plan to do before the AbD starts, it is southwest of Kyoto - Himeji Castle.  It is about an hour on the train, direct from Kyoto central station to Himeji and then either a shuttle or a 15-min walk from the train station to the castle.  Himeji Castle, also known as the White Heron Castle, dates back to 1333 and was one of the first places added as a UNESCO World Heritage site in Japan.  It is considered the best example of Japanese castle architecture and is still almost all original, and is the largest castle in Japan.    There are several buildings in the castle complex and five of them are Japanese National Treasures.  It is the most visited castle in Japan.  

It is absolutely gorgeous and we can’t wait to see it in person.  We are too close to not make the trip down to see it.  

While most of the signage is in Japanese, in November they just added an English language tour once or twice a day at set times.  

Official Himeji Castle site -

http://www.himejicastle.jp/en/

city of Himeji info page about the castle- 

http://www.city.himeji.lg.jp/guide/castle_en/_40099.html


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> I don’t know if your kids are interested in anime or manga - here is a link to the Kyoto International Manga Museum.
> 
> https://www.kyotomm.jp/en/
> 
> The museum offers on the weekends Portrait Corner where an anime artist will draw your kids into an anime drawing as they watch.  First come first served starting about an hour after the museum opens.  Would be a very unique souvenir of the trip for them if it is something they like.
> 
> https://www.kyotomm.jp/en/event/per-eve_portraitcorner/


Boy, you can tell my brain is still in End of Year mode.  I totally spaced that I fly into Osaka, but we're staying in Kyoto.    It's an old brain, what can I say?  This actually works out perfectly for either my pre-day in Kyoto or the first day of the trip (which is really just another pre-day anyways).  Those days are Saturday & Sunday, so the portrait artists will be available.  I'm definitely going to look into this!    Thanks!
Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> 2. Getting from Tokyo to Osaka. I'd originally planned for us to do the bullet train to get to Osaka, but after reading about cost/hassle with luggage, I'm revisiting the idea of a short flight using miles, which will be significantly cheaper. Our ABD is doing the Shinkansen Train from Osaka to Hiroshima, is this enough to get the full experience? I'd read about the luggage transfer services from the airports and we could do that if we decide to take the train, especially if we stay at the Tokyo Station hotel.
> 
> 3. What to do in Tokyo. Our plan is to use the two days mostly to get acclimated and be ready to start the very busy ABD, but I'd love a couple ideas of things to do that don't overlap with the tour. I'd originally planned on the Fish Market, but they've recently closed the Tuna auctions to the public. If we stay at the Station Hotel a quick day trip to DisneySea is tempting (20 minutes on the train). DS would love that. But if anyone has any great food tours that could also work. We all love Sushi, so I'm going to try to do Sukiyabashi Jiro by calling the concierge 6 months out, but I'm not overly optimistic.



The shinkansen from Tokyo to Osaka was fun but you're moving so fast you don't really take in the sights like you would think.  I wouldn't have been sad if it was cut from the itinerary looking back now.

I *loved* DisneySea.  I only had a few days in Japan and spent one full day there.  Best day ever.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

OhanaCuz said:


> The shinkansen from Tokyo to Osaka was fun but you're moving so fast you don't really take in the sights like you would think.  I wouldn't have been sad if it was cut from the itinerary looking back now.
> 
> I *loved* DisneySea.  I only had a few days in Japan and spent one full day there.  Best day ever.


Good to know! Thanks for chiming in. I think I’m leaning toward the flights and staying at Tokyo Station for the convenience. We will only have 2 1/2 days at Tokyo Disney, which is making me think I may want to use that other full day for the parks.


----------



## OhanaCuz

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Good to know! Thanks for chiming in. I think I’m leaning toward the flights and staying at Tokyo Station for the convenience. We will only have 2 1/2 days at Tokyo Disney, which is making me think I may want to use that other full day for the parks.



We stayed near a station in Shinagawa. I was freaked out about getting to Disney but it wasn’t bad.


----------



## JLM2009

I totally agree that staying at the Park Hyatt needs a couple extra small steps to get to and from there.  If you don't think you'll ever come back to Japan, then I think you can do it in fewer steps, but it would cost more -- then you can cross it off your bucket list without having to come all the way back just to stay at the hotel.  However, if you think you'll have another opportunity, then the Park Hyatt will still be there when you get back!  (It is pretty awesome, though, I will say.)


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

JLM2009 said:


> I totally agree that staying at the Park Hyatt needs a couple extra small steps to get to and from there.  If you don't think you'll ever come back to Japan, then I think you can do it in fewer steps, but it would cost more -- then you can cross it off your bucket list without having to come all the way back just to stay at the hotel.  However, if you think you'll have another opportunity, then the Park Hyatt will still be there when you get back!  (It is pretty awesome, though, I will say.)


I think we will be back—probably without our kids next time so I’m coming around to simplicity route. Especially as we just decided to fly to start of ABD and will need to get back to Haneda. Park Hyatt will have to wait


----------



## Cousin Orville

Well, we booked our TDR reservations.  For us as a family of 5, it was half the price to book on our own than with ABD.  TDR only offers 2 night packages.  So, we ended up making one package at TDL Hotel - Beauty & the Beast room for my DD.  Then another package at Miracosta - Porto Paradiso Side.  I tried for the Harbour view, but it wasn't available.  We still have to book one room only night at Miracosta to bring our TDR adventure to 5 nights in total.  I'll try for the Harbour view for that night.  I decided to go with packages over room only reservations for the additional fastpass privileges.  It sounds like there may be a special fireworks viewing areas for Package holders, but I haven't found much info on that.  It's been a learning experience.  That's for sure!  Next up is planning restaurant reservations and free time in Kyoto/Tokyo.


----------



## Poohlie

Cousin Orville said:


> Well, we booked our TDR reservations.  For us as a family of 5, it was half the price to book on our own than with ABD.  TDR only offers 2 night packages.  So, we ended up making one package at TDL Hotel - Beauty & the Beast room for my DD.  Then another package at Miracosta - Porto Paradiso Side.  I tried for the Harbour view, but it wasn't available.  We still have to book one room only night at Miracosta to bring our TDR adventure to 5 nights in total.  I'll try for the Harbour view for that night.  I decided to go with packages over room only reservations for the additional fastpass privileges.  It sounds like there may be a special fireworks viewing areas for Package holders, but I haven't found much info on that.  It's been a learning experience.  That's for sure!  Next up is planning restaurant reservations and free time in Kyoto/Tokyo.



Our family (me, DH and DD16) will be taking our first ABD to China this August and we are heading to TDL on the way home to celebrate DD’s 17th birthday. At this point I am considering a 2 night package at the Miracosta.  I understand that the booking process is not easy by any stretch and therefore am pretty anxious about it! Since you successfully booked two packages, do you have any advice on strategy for booking TDL packages or recommendations for online resources describing the process? I have found this ABD board to be such a nice, helpful community and any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## OhanaCuz

Cousin Orville said:


> Well, we booked our TDR reservations.  For us as a family of 5, it was half the price to book on our own than with ABD.  TDR only offers 2 night packages.  So, we ended up making one package at TDL Hotel - Beauty & the Beast room for my DD.  Then another package at Miracosta - Porto Paradiso Side.  I tried for the Harbour view, but it wasn't available.  We still have to book one room only night at Miracosta to bring our TDR adventure to 5 nights in total.  I'll try for the Harbour view for that night.  I decided to go with packages over room only reservations for the additional fastpass privileges.  It sounds like there may be a special fireworks viewing areas for Package holders, but I haven't found much info on that.  It's been a learning experience.  That's for sure!  Next up is planning restaurant reservations and free time in Kyoto/Tokyo.



I am so jealous!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Poohlie said:


> Our family (me, DH and DD16) will be taking our first ABD to China this August and we are heading to TDL on the way home to celebrate DD’s 17th birthday. At this point I am considering a 2 night package at the Miracosta.  I understand that the booking process is not easy by any stretch and therefore am pretty anxious about it! Since you successfully booked two packages, do you have any advice on strategy for booking TDL packages or recommendations for online resources describing the process? I have found this ABD board to be such a nice, helpful community and any guidance would be greatly appreciated!



I booked through https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/en/index.html
You can book room only and buy your tickets yourself or buy a package.  The package booking window opens 6 up months out.  Room only opens up 5 mo out and there seems to be less availability with those rooms.  I think as long as you are prepared to book around 6 mo out you’ll find availability.  Also have a few CC’s available. I tried a Visa that would otherwise work in any other circumstance, but not Tokyo DL for whatever reason.  I ended up using an Amex which worked fine.


----------



## Poohlie

Thank you!


----------



## disneyphx

Now that our winter trip is done, it is time to turn our thoughts to Japan! Not too long til we can try our luck with Miracosta.......
This is our second trip to Japan - first was independent (my profile pic is on the Tokyo DLR monorail!)

On our independent trip, we used private guides in Kyoto and Tokyo so thought I would share a little of what I learned:
this website is helpful - https://www.insidekyoto.com/kyoto-with-children
In Kyoto, we mixed in some activities along with temples 
- fan making in Arashimaya (don't recommend) 
- sweet making - decorating more than cooking (kind of fun - our guide booked it, but google it - I think it is this place https://www.veltra.com/en/asia/japan/kyoto/a/123764 - which is near the Four Seasons)
- hand dyeing (fun if you like crafts - https://www.veltra.com/en/asia/japan/kyoto/a/100337 - there was a group of Japanese school girls there which was fun too)
- kimono dressing - fun if you have someone who wants to dress up - best part is the 'strolling'! very popular with Japanese, but two ten year old blondes in kimonos got plenty of attention!

We don't have a pre-day unfortunately - I think we would do Universal Studios in Osaka if we did.

Happy to try answer questions about Kyoto or Tokyo DLR


----------



## Cousin Orville

@disneyphx do you have a private guide you recommend in Kyoto?  We’ll have a couple of pre-nights.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

disneyphx said:


> Now that our winter trip is done, it is time to turn our thoughts to Japan! Not too long til we can try our luck with Miracosta.......
> This is our second trip to Japan - first was independent (my profile pic is on the Tokyo DLR monorail!)
> 
> On our independent trip, we used private guides in Kyoto and Tokyo so thought I would share a little of what I learned:
> this website is helpful - https://www.insidekyoto.com/kyoto-with-children
> In Kyoto, we mixed in some activities along with temples
> - fan making in Arashimaya (don't recommend)
> - sweet making - decorating more than cooking (kind of fun - our guide booked it, but google it - I think it is this place https://www.veltra.com/en/asia/japan/kyoto/a/123764 - which is near the Four Seasons)
> - hand dyeing (fun if you like crafts - https://www.veltra.com/en/asia/japan/kyoto/a/100337 - there was a group of Japanese school girls there which was fun too)
> - kimono dressing - fun if you have someone who wants to dress up - best part is the 'strolling'! very popular with Japanese, but two ten year old blondes in kimonos got plenty of attention!
> 
> We don't have a pre-day unfortunately - I think we would do Universal Studios in Osaka if we did.
> 
> Happy to try answer questions about Kyoto or Tokyo DLR


Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## disneyphx

Sorry - I should have added - I did not include the name of the guide as I am not sure the company we used still does it. We used Nara Walk -  http://www.narawalk.com/private-tour/. Per their website, they do Kyoto too, so you could try emailing them. I've read good things about Context Travel.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Cousin Orville said:


> I booked through https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/en/index.html
> You can book room only and buy your tickets yourself or buy a package.  The package booking window opens 6 up months out.  Room only opens up 5 mo out and there seems to be less availability with those rooms.  I think as long as you are prepared to book around 6 mo out you’ll find availability.  Also have a few CC’s available. I tried a Visa that would otherwise work in any other circumstance, but not Tokyo DL for whatever reason.  I ended up using an Amex which worked fine.



I priced out the MiraCosta for myself and dd for 2 nights (with 3 day park tickets) and it is half the cost of the ABD add-on (plus the MiraCosta is apparently a better hotel). The primary difference is in the FPs: ABD gives 3 (type A) and 12 (type D), whereas booking direct nets 2 (type A) and 6 (type D).  Since we will be visiting on a Wednesday and Thursday I don't think the crowds will be too awful.

Any thoughts on if the $2,500.00 cost of the ABD add-on is worth it?  Eight FPs each split between 2 days isn't too bad (we are flying back on the third day so won't be able to visit the parks).


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> The primary difference is in the FPs: ABD gives 3 (type A) and 12 (type D), whereas booking direct nets 2 (type A) and 6 (type D). Since we will be visiting on a Wednesday and Thursday I don't think the crowds will be too awful.
> 
> Any thoughts on if the $2,500.00 cost of the ABD add-on is worth it? Eight FPs each split between 2 days isn't too bad (we are flying back on the third day so won't be able to visit the parks).



I can’t speak to the value, as I’ve not been to TDR, but don’t forget to include the cost of the to/from transportation when comparing - AbD add-on includes transport to TDR and then transport back to the airport.


----------



## disneyphx

We just realized our booking window to book packages on your own is almost here!
What time does it open? 12:01am Japan time or something else?

We decided the ABD add-on is not worth it for us - transfers are not that expensive from what I recall. We did a shuttle bus from TDR to airport, and DH did taxi from Tokyo station and I did train (he had all the luggage!)

Thanks


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I priced out the MiraCosta for myself and dd for 2 nights (with 3 day park tickets) and it is half the cost of the ABD add-on (plus the MiraCosta is apparently a better hotel). The primary difference is in the FPs: ABD gives 3 (type A) and 12 (type D), whereas booking direct nets 2 (type A) and 6 (type D).  Since we will be visiting on a Wednesday and Thursday I don't think the crowds will be too awful.
> 
> Any thoughts on if the $2,500.00 cost of the ABD add-on is worth it?  Eight FPs each split between 2 days isn't too bad (we are flying back on the third day so won't be able to visit the parks).



7 extra fastpasses each for a $2500 premium.  It would be tough for me to rationalize that.  I suppose you could see it as the cost of a mini-VIP tour.  I'd probably pass.  My situation was more extreme.  It would have cost my family of 5 $8,000 more for the ABD add on than getting a family room and package direct from TDR.  We booked 2 back to back TDR packages and an extra night for less than the ABD add on.



Mathmagicland said:


> I can’t speak to the value, as I’ve not been to TDR, but don’t forget to include the cost of the to/from transportation when comparing - AbD add-on includes transport to TDR and then transport back to the airport.



It's worth considering for sure.  I haven't arranged transfers from TDR to the airport, but I think we'll just do the bus.



disneyphx said:


> We just realized our booking window to book packages on your own is almost here!
> What time does it open? 12:01am Japan time or something else?
> 
> We decided the ABD add-on is not worth it for us - transfers are not that expensive from what I recall. We did a shuttle bus from TDR to airport, and DH did taxi from Tokyo station and I did train (he had all the luggage!)
> 
> Thanks



I believe it's 11am Japan time.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Cousin Orville said:


> 7 extra fastpasses each for a $2500 premium.  It would be tough for me to rationalize that.  I suppose you could see it as the cost of a mini-VIP tour.  I'd probably pass.  My situation was more extreme.  It would have cost my family of 5 $8,000 more for the ABD add on than getting a family room and package direct from TDR.  We booked 2 back to back TDR packages and an extra night for less than the ABD add on.



I just booked the package for dd and myself for June 12 for 2 nights.  I can't justify double the cost to book through ABD just to get a few extra FPs.  Super easy to do and was able to get the Porto Paradiso side, but a Piazza view room (no harbor view rooms available).  Starting to get excited for this trip!


----------



## AquaDame

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I just booked the package for dd and myself for June 12 for 2 nights.  I can't justify double the cost to book through ABD just to get a few extra FPs.  Super easy to do and was able to get the Porto Paradiso side, but a Piazza view room (no harbor view rooms available).  Starting to get excited for this trip!



Keep checking! I wasn't able to get Harbour View to start, but found a room a couple of weeks later. I think booking this on your own was smart personally... we found TDR very manageable as many locals didn't come until later in the day during the week.


----------



## Mathmagicland

AquaDame said:


> we found TDR very manageable as many locals didn't come until later in the day during the week.


This is very helpful info for a first timer, Thanks!


----------



## OhanaCuz

AquaDame said:


> Keep checking! I wasn't able to get Harbour View to start, but found a room a couple of weeks later. I think booking this on your own was smart personally... we found TDR very manageable as many locals didn't come until later in the day during the week.



That's really good info to know.  When I went we didn't spent the night at Disney but if I ever went back I certainly would.


----------



## Mathmagicland

@CousinOrville - came across this site with suggestions for Kyoto with kids, so thought I’d share for your research,  

https://www.insidekyoto.com/kyoto-with-children


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

@Cousin Orville - When you secured your Tokyo Disney Packages did they require you to pay in full at the time of purchase?   I am hearing mixed things.   With every other park package I have done you put a deposit and then have until either 45 days or 30 days to pay it in full.   Just trying to budget accordingly for my reservations in March.   Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Cousin Orville

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> @Cousin Orville - When you secured your Tokyo Disney Packages did they require you to pay in full at the time of purchase?   I am hearing mixed things.   With every other park package I have done you put a deposit and then have until either 45 days or 30 days to pay it in full.   Just trying to budget accordingly for my reservations in March.   Thanks for your help in advance.



I had to pay in full for my packages.  We are staying 1 extra night that is room only in which we were charged a 30% deposit.


----------



## JoieNsk

Somebody asked for the advice on Mira Costa booking process.

here is the topic dedicated to it with some great info.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mira-costa-booking-experience.3574819/


----------



## JoieNsk

We are going to Japan on our own with my daughter. But this topic has a lot of useful info for me. THANK YOU!

I even made notes of how to book certain airlines with certain points. Thanks to Calipso726!

We are flying from LAX to NRT and back by Singapore Airlines. I booked business class for myself with Amex points. But for my daughter I just bought Premium Economy ticket.

In a way I feel a little bad, and I could have figured something out with the points for her too (as I didn't have straightforward amount of Amex points to book two roundtrips). But she is spoiled enough already. So she will have to "suffer" through premium economy in her 19 ))) And I need a bit more comfort in my old age )))

Our seats are very close to each other, hers in the first row of premium economy, and mine is the last of business. So we should be able to communicate.

My daughter is anyways overboard excited to be able to go to Japan - she is doing Japanese major in the univercity.


----------



## JoieNsk

Cousin Orville said:


> I had to pay in full for my packages. We are staying 1 extra night that is room only in which we were charged a 30% deposit.



I second that.

Paid full amount for the package. And only 30000 yen towards the room only booking - any price room.

Also if you book 2-3 nights together "room only" - the deposit is still 30000 yens. The rest is in the hotel.


----------



## Mathmagicland

There have been a couple of mentions earlier in this string about the Tuna auctions in Tokyo fish market and that the old location closed last fall.  Saw this article today, the auctions at the new location are again open to the public for those fortunate to get in.  

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/2019/02/01/tokyo-tuna-auction-reopens-new-site/

And here is a link to the fish market site with additional visitor info.  This is also where folks can apply to view the auctions.  

http://www.shijou.metro.tokyo.jp/english/toyosu/index.html#VisitorsRules


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Mathmagicland said:


> There have been a couple of mentions earlier in this string about the Tuna auctions in Tokyo fish market and that the old location closed last fall.  Saw this article today, the auctions at the new location are again open to the public for those fortunate to get in.
> 
> https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/2019/02/01/tokyo-tuna-auction-reopens-new-site/
> 
> And here is a link to the fish market site with additional visitor info.  This is also where folks can apply to view the auctions.
> 
> http://www.shijou.metro.tokyo.jp/english/toyosu/index.html#VisitorsRules


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## SirDuff

JoieNsk said:


> Our seats are very close to each other, hers in the first row of premium economy, and mine is the last of business. So we should be able to communicate.



Just be warned that many airlines strongly discourage visiting/communicating between business and economy (even premium economy).  In my experience, Singapore tends to be particularly strong on this.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

I PIF for our trip yesterday and I'm starting to get excited .  This will be our first ABD in 2 years!


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I PIF for our trip yesterday and I'm starting to get excited .  This will be our first ABD in 2 years!


The remaining time until departure will pass very quickly!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

We’re making progress on planning our free nights.  My wife and I made reservations at Kyoto’s Kikunoi restaurant. For my foodies out there, Kyoto is famous for Kaiseki style cooking.  Traditional, seasonal cooking often in very traditional rooms with tatami mats and the hostesses in their kimonos.  The reviews sound really cool.


----------



## Mathmagicland

For those booked on this Japan adventure - AbD is sending emails asking for special requests and legal names, which seemed strange as I’d already provided that info.  Turns out they now need height info for all participants, for the biking activity on Day 6.  The email doesn’t reference that is what is needed.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> For those booked on this Japan adventure - AbD is sending emails asking for special requests and legal names, which seemed strange as I’d already provided that info.  Turns out they now need height info for all participants, for the biking activity on Day 6.  The email doesn’t reference that is what is needed.


Thanks for that info!  So is that the only thing we need to reply with is our height?

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> Thanks for that info!  So is that the only thing we need to reply with is our height?
> 
> Sayhello


If you’ve given them all other requested info, then that should be it from what they told me.  The CM both yesterday and today said this was something new they just got a note about for the CM awareness.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> If you’ve given them all other requested info, then that should be it from what they told me.  The CM both yesterday and today said this was something new they just got a note about for the CM awareness.


Thanks.  I assume I'll be hearing from my TA, asking for my height.  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Thanks.  I assume I'll be hearing from my TA, asking for my height.
> 
> Sayhello


Haven’t heard from mine yet


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Haven’t heard from mine yet


I got an email from her this afternoon.    I gave her my height, so I should be good to go! 

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I got an email from her this afternoon.    I gave her my height, so I should be good to go!
> 
> Sayhello


Nothing for us yet.


----------



## Mathmagicland

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Nothing for us yet.


It may be coming depending on your trip date if they have to catch up for all of the Japan trips. We are on the first one in April.


----------



## BluesTraveler

Mathmagicland said:


> It may be coming depending on your trip date if they have to catch up for all of the Japan trips. We are on the first one in April.


Did not realize you were the first trip.  Really hope you'll write a trip report when you get back!! That's coming up fast.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Mathmagicland said:


> It may be coming depending on your trip date if they have to catch up for all of the Japan trips. We are on the first one in April.


Ah. Okay good point. We are mid-July. Thanks!


----------



## Mathmagicland

BluesTraveler said:


> Did not realize you were the first trip.  Really hope you'll write a trip report when you get back!! That's coming up fast.


I’m planning to try to write one as we go, sort of like Calypso726.  Daily updates while everything is fresh, & maybe beef it up in spots as needed after I am back...we shall see How it goes as I’ve not done one before.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Nothing for us yet.





Mathmagicland said:


> It may be coming depending on your trip date if they have to catch up for all of the Japan trips. We are on the first one in April.


Sorry!  I thought I'd said that.    My TA did indicate that the Vacationista she talked to was pretty certain that they were doing it in order of the departures, and my departure is the second one, in May.

Sayhello


----------



## JoieNsk

SirDuff said:


> Just be warned that many airlines strongly discourage visiting/communicating between business and economy (even premium economy).  In my experience, Singapore tends to be particularly strong on this.



Thank you.

I thought she would have problems coming to business cabin. But I should not have problems visiting her in Premium Economy?


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> Sorry!  I thought I'd said that.    My TA did indicate that the Vacationista she talked to was pretty certain that they were doing it in order of the departures, and my departure is the second one, in May.
> 
> Sayhello


We are going in April-- the Guinnea Pig first tour!----- it is nearing the 60 day mark! Many helpful tips in this thread-- thanks all, and I'll try to pay it forward with a quick report after the trip!


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> We are going in April-- the Guinnea Pig first tour!----- it is nearing the 60 day mark! Many helpful tips in this thread-- thanks all, and I'll try to pay it forward with a quick report after the trip!


Wowza!  You must be getting excited!  Honestly, I don't think it's quite sunk in that I'm going to Japan in a little over 3 months!  

The nice thing this time is the 2nd departure is a full 3 weeks after your trip, so I'll be able to read your trip report before I go!    Looking forward to hearing all about it!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

So I talked to ABD today, and found out that our Adventure Guides have been assigned!  We're going to have James and Tomomi.  I know a lot of the Adventure Guides were rooting for James to get this trip because he's from Japan.  Having the Guides assigned makes it seem so much more real!!!  

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

60 days out for the April departure - our Adventure Handbook arrived today


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> 60 days out for the April departure - our Adventure Handbook arrived today


Whoohoo!  I was stoked that my countdown calendar is in the 2-digit range for the May trip!    Yours is WAY closer!

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

I'm glad ABD put Takayama on our radar... we booked a couple nights there for our April trip too.


----------



## emily elkins

planning on going in summer of 2020!


----------



## Networth

I can’t wait to read some of these reports!


----------



## WeLoveABD

Networth said:


> I can’t wait to read some of these reports!


I read carefully through our April ABD book, and compared the itinerary with suggestions in a travel guide for Japan--- looks like ABD advance team did a great job! About 48 days away--- excited about this opportunity!!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

An update on the Japan ABD for those familiar with the saga with my niece getting married in mid-June.  We planned our flight home so that we would be back in time for the wedding.

Invitation came today and kids aren't invited to the evening reception (says evening reception is for adults only according to my sister).  Well, the wedding is a 5 hour drive from our house and I'm not leaving my dd at home overnight .  I'm not comfortable leaving her in a hotel room alone either. My brother is going to find out what the deal is.  If she can't go I may very well change our flights and spend an additional day or two at Tokyo Disney.  My sister isn't very happy about the situation either (she has 3 kids).  I'm not sure what my niece was thinking when she did the invitations -- she knows how far away we live and that we have kids  and don't have anyone we can leave them with overnight.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> An update on the Japan ABD for those familiar with the saga with my niece getting married in mid-June.  We planned our flight home so that we would be back in time for the wedding.
> 
> Invitation came today and kids aren't invited to the evening reception (says evening reception is for adults only according to my sister).  Well, the wedding is a 5 hour drive from our house and I'm not leaving my dd at home overnight .  I'm not comfortable leaving her in a hotel room alone either. My brother is going to find out what the deal is.  If she can't go I may very well change our flights and spend an additional day or two at Tokyo Disney.  My sister isn't very happy about the situation either (she has 3 kids).  I'm not sure what my niece was thinking when she did the invitations -- she knows how far away we live and that we have kids  and don't have anyone we can leave them with overnight.


Wowza!  Well, if she sticks to the Adults only thing, I guess that tells you how much she wants you (or not) at her wedding!  If no kids are allowed, she should provide some sort of alternative activity/care for them, knowing you're coming from out of town!  Just my opinion.

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> Wowza!  Well, if she sticks to the Adults only thing, I guess that tells you how much she wants you (or not) at her wedding!  If no kids are allowed, she should provide some sort of alternative activity/care for them, knowing you're coming from out of town!  Just my opinion.
> 
> Sayhello



According to my brother there is a separate invitation for dd and also for my sister's oldest (both will be 17 in May).  However my niece did not invite my sister's younger 2 boys (15 and 12). To say my sister is upset *may* be an understatement. It seems pretty awful to invite only 1 of 3 cousins in the same family. My brother said my niece is aware that they (my sister and her family) may not come and she is fine with that.  As always I am left to mediate a pending war between my brother and sister .  I'm not sure if this one can be fixed as my niece isn't budging on inviting my sister's 2 youngest and my sister is digging in her heels (I definitely agree with my sister on this one -- I think it's cruel to invite the oldest girl but not the younger boys).  My brother has a somewhat rocky relationship with my niece (she's _very_ strong-willed), so he can't persuade her to invite the 2 boys.  My brother suggested my sister leave the boys in a hotel room (he said the hotel is 5 minutes away), but considering he and his wife would never have done this it doesn't make sense that he's suggesting my sister do this (and she won't anyways).


----------



## aggiedog

I've had friends in this same situation.  Honestly, (and I hate to sound like crotchety grandpa) I think it boils down to the special snowflake generation.  It really is all about me, everyone else is just window dressing to make her Instagram post better.  I'd just plan an extra day in Japan.  You'll probably have a better time there than at a wedding with a self-centered bride.


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> An update on the Japan ABD for those familiar with the saga with my niece getting married in mid-June.  We planned our flight home so that we would be back in time for the wedding.
> 
> Invitation came today and kids aren't invited to the evening reception (says evening reception is for adults only according to my sister).  Well, the wedding is a 5 hour drive from our house and I'm not leaving my dd at home overnight .  I'm not comfortable leaving her in a hotel room alone either. My brother is going to find out what the deal is.  If she can't go I may very well change our flights and spend an additional day or two at Tokyo Disney.  My sister isn't very happy about the situation either (she has 3 kids).  I'm not sure what my niece was thinking when she did the invitations -- she knows how far away we live and that we have kids  and don't have anyone we can leave them with overnight.



We had a wedding in our family recently that children weren't invited to the reception or wedding.  Not cool.  It created similar strong feelings in our extended family.  I would say if the restrictions put you in an uncomfortable spot, then I'd politely decline... wish I could be apart of your celebration, but I can't leave my daughter for that period of time.  Fair enough.  You can hang out with us in TDR for an extra day or two!


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> According to my brother there is a separate invitation for dd and also for my sister's oldest (both will be 17 in May).  However my niece did not invite my sister's younger 2 boys (15 and 12). To say my sister is upset *may* be an understatement. It seems pretty awful to invite only 1 of 3 cousins in the same family. My brother said my niece is aware that they (my sister and her family) may not come and she is fine with that.  As always I am left to mediate a pending war between my brother and sister .  I'm not sure if this one can be fixed as my niece isn't budging on inviting my sister's 2 youngest and my sister is digging in her heels (I definitely agree with my sister on this one -- I think it's cruel to invite the oldest girl but not the younger boys).  My brother has a somewhat rocky relationship with my niece (she's _very_ strong-willed), so he can't persuade her to invite the 2 boys.  My brother suggested my sister leave the boys in a hotel room (he said the hotel is 5 minutes away), but considering he and his wife would never have done this it doesn't make sense that he's suggesting my sister do this (and she won't anyways).


As I said, I think that gives a clear indication of what her priorities are, and how much she does/doesn't want to attend.  My youngest brother's son got married in January, and he forgot to invite me (when I questioned in December when the wedding was going to be, it was "Oops!  I thought we invited everyone!"  I politely declined that one.)  It was Brooklyn, outside ceremony, dead of winter.  I just didn't feel it was worth the effort to make arrangements less than a month out for a wedding they forgot to invite me to.  

So go ahead and enjoy your time at Tokyo Disneyland Resort.  As @aggiedog said, you'll probably enjoy it more.  And if you're not going, just bow out of the family drama!



aggiedog said:


> I've had friends in this same situation.  Honestly, (and I hate to sound like crotchety grandpa) I think it boils down to the special snowflake generation.  It really is all about me, everyone else is just window dressing to make her Instagram post better.  I'd just plan an extra day in Japan.  You'll probably have a better time there than at a wedding with a self-centered bride.


I so agree with this!  



Cousin Orville said:


> We had a wedding in our family recently that children weren't invited to the reception or wedding.  Not cool.  It created similar strong feelings in our extended family.  I would say if the restrictions put you in an uncomfortable spot, then I'd politely decline... wish I could be apart of your celebration, but I can't leave my daughter for that period of time.  Fair enough.  You can hang out with us in TDR for an extra day or two!


I think this totally sounds like the way to go!!  Are you guys on the same departure?  

Sayhello


----------



## tink1970

aggiedog said:


> I've had friends in this same situation.  Honestly, (and I hate to sound like crotchety grandpa) I think it boils down to the special snowflake generation.  It really is all about me, everyone else is just window dressing to make her Instagram post better.  I'd just plan an extra day in Japan.  You'll probably have a better time there than at a wedding with a self-centered bride.





Cousin Orville said:


> We had a wedding in our family recently that children weren't invited to the reception or wedding.  Not cool.  It created similar strong feelings in our extended family.  I would say if the restrictions put you in an uncomfortable spot, then I'd politely decline... wish I could be apart of your celebration, but I can't leave my daughter for that period of time.  Fair enough.  You can hang out with us in TDR for an extra day or two!



I'm sorry this is so off topic but I'm going to take the contrary position. I had been left out of an aunt's wedding (age 4-prime flower girl age!) and so when I got married I made sure to invite all children, had 4 flower girls, etc. Well...my (then) SIL brought her 8 month old infant who had recently been ill with a virus. I was violently ill the day after my wedding, as was my maid of honor, and flights/trips, etc were cancelled. The B&B where we held the wedding had to close (the owners got ill as well) and we had to pay extra for that. It was kind of a nightmare. Ex-SIL still swears it wasn't her child. Nineteen years later I still shudder at the memory and photos of ex nephew makes me green.

After that experience I am much more sympathetic to allowing people to invite whom they want for whatever reason they want. It's their day, after all.


----------



## SirDuff

tink1970 said:


> I'm sorry this is so off topic but I'm going to take the contrary position. I had been left out of an aunt's wedding (age 4-prime flower girl age!) and so when I got married I made sure to invite all children, had 4 flower girls, etc. Well...my (then) SIL brought her 8 month old infant who had recently been ill with a virus. I was violently ill the day after my wedding, as was my maid of honor, and flights/trips, etc were cancelled. The B&B where we held the wedding had to close (the owners got ill as well) and we had to pay extra for that. It was kind of a nightmare. Ex-SIL still swears it wasn't her child. Nineteen years later I still shudder at the memory and photos of ex nephew makes me green.
> 
> After that experience I am much more sympathetic to allowing people to invite whom they want for whatever reason they want. It's their day, after all.



My thought is - you get to invite who you want.  However, if you don't want to invite children (fine), you aren't allowed to get huffy/mad if people decide not to attend because they don't want to/can't leave their children.  Equally, you don't have to accept any/all invitations that you get, however, you don't get to call people names because of who they have on their invitation list.

Having said that - I'm the person hanging out at the kids table!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

tink1970 said:


> I'm sorry this is so off topic but I'm going to take the contrary position. I had been left out of an aunt's wedding (age 4-prime flower girl age!) and so when I got married I made sure to invite all children, had 4 flower girls, etc. Well...my (then) SIL brought her 8 month old infant who had recently been ill with a virus. I was violently ill the day after my wedding, as was my maid of honor, and flights/trips, etc were cancelled. The B&B where we held the wedding had to close (the owners got ill as well) and we had to pay extra for that. It was kind of a nightmare. Ex-SIL still swears it wasn't her child. Nineteen years later I still shudder at the memory and photos of ex nephew makes me green.
> 
> After that experience I am much more sympathetic to allowing people to invite whom they want for whatever reason they want. It's their day, after all.



I agree with you on this one.  We had all kids at ours, with full kids meals and entertainment for the little ones.

What bothers me is that my niece invited 1 of my sister's kids, but not the other 2.  To me it should be "all or nothing".  Maybe I'm old-fashioned (probably am).  How are my sister's boys going to feel knowing they were deliberately left out and made to sit in a hotel room?  I don't like the optics of that.

Not sure what I'm going to do. I am going to look at flights and see what is available on Sunday (the day after her wedding).  I'd just feel badly if my brother had no family at the wedding (since I doubt my sister is going to go -- and she was looking forward to it).


----------



## tink1970

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I agree with you on this one. We had all kids at ours, with full kids meals and entertainment for the little ones.



We did, too! Some of the best photos are the littles playing with horses grazing in the background (it was near the Blue Ridge mountains).



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I don't like the optics of that.



I don't blame you a bit-that said, some boys would be relieved to know they didn't have to dress up, behave and sit through a dull (because, let's face it, I doubt there will be anything fun for the kids there) family event. Obviously I don't know them and you do but weddings can be pretty boooooring.



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I'd just feel badly if my brother had no family at the wedding (since I doubt my sister is going to go -- and she was looking forward to it).



That makes complete sense and kudos for wanting to be there for your brother. I feel sorry for your sister, especially since she was looking forward to it. You, OTOH have Japan to anticipate!!!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Just got an email from our airline, our return flight time is pushed a couple of hours....more time in Tokyo Disney before we head home!!. 

@sayhello - I believe you are also flying ANA - the email says they are reaching out to the nearest departures first.  We are on the April departure; not sure if your flights for May are also changed,


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Just got an email from our airline, our return flight time is pushed a couple of hours....more time in Tokyo Disney before we head home!!.
> 
> @sayhello - I believe you are also flying ANA - the email says they are reaching out to the nearest departures first.  We are on the April departure; not sure if your flights for May are also changed,


Yes, I got an email today that my ANA flight home in May got pushed, but it's only by 45 minutes.  That's OK, it's an extra 45 minutes in Tokyo Disney Resort!!  I had a 6 hour layover in Los Angeles anyways.  I'm just as happy to have the extra time in TDR and 45 less minutes in LAX!

Sayhello


----------



## WeLoveABD

We are doing an add-on TDL package via the park, and it includes A and D FastPasses. Anyone know  how each is used ? I have been trying to get a straight answer via Google et al, but am not finding anything. Thanks!


----------



## Networth

WeLoveABD said:


> We are doing an add-on TDL package via the park, and it includes A and D FastPasses. Anyone know  how each is used ? I have been trying to get a straight answer via Google et al, but am not finding anything. Thanks!



On a side note while on the TDR website I noticed Mt. Prometheus will have construction going on from March 2019 to late October 2020.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Networth said:


> On a side note while on the TDR website I noticed Mt. Prometheus will have construction going on from March 2019 to late October 2020.



That’s too bad.  Did you happen to see if any major attractions are under refurb?


----------



## WeLoveABD

Networth said:


> On a side note while on the TDR website I noticed Mt. Prometheus will have construction going on from March 2019 to late October 2020.


Thanks! I love the restriction that says FP can't be used on attractions that are closed!


----------



## Networth

Cousin Orville said:


> That’s too bad.  Did you happen to see if any major attractions are under refurb?



I didn’t see, but to be fair I didn’t really look much further.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Cousin Orville said:


> That’s too bad.  Did you happen to see if any major attractions are under refurb?


If you check this link for the official  TDR site, left side, for each park there’s “temporary closure of park facilities” info link  It is very detailed with attractions, shows, etc for the rest of the year.  The page also gives operating hours.  

https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/en/tdl/monthly/calendar.html


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

I have a question for those on this ABD. Which airport are you flying into?  

Our flight into Kansai direct from Vancouver was cancelled.  I am now on a flight from Toronto to Shanghai, then Shanghai to Kansai (both legs in business class).  My TA confirmed that Kansai is 90 mins from the hotel.

There is another flight from Toronto to Montreal, Montreal to Tokyo, Tokyo to Itami (only the first 2 legs in business class, the last leg -- 1 hr 25 mins -- in economy class on a 737) that is available.  According to my TA Itami is just 45 mins to the hotel.  This flight lands an hour earlier.

So my question is, which flight would you choose?  Since I am almost 6' tall (with long legs), I am not comfortable in economy class, but I could maybe squeeze in for 1 hr 25 mins.  Of course the next issue is where would that put us in the customs line (coming from way far back in the plane). 

Thoughts?!  

I did ask Air Canada if I could purchase a ticket in business class for the Tokyo to Itami leg (which is on ANA), but they said that this would mean they would not check my luggage through to Itami (so I'd have to pick it up in Tokyo and re-check it in), which adds time and there also may be a language barrier.


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I have a question for those on this ABD. Which airport are you flying into?
> 
> Our flight into Kansai direct from Vancouver was cancelled.  I am now on a flight from Toronto to Shanghai, then Shanghai to Kansai (both legs in business class).  My TA confirmed that Kansai is 90 mins from the hotel.
> 
> There is another flight from Toronto to Montreal, Montreal to Tokyo, Tokyo to Itami (only the first 2 legs in business class, the last leg -- 1 hr 25 mins -- in economy class on a 737) that is available.  According to my TA Itami is just 45 mins to the hotel.  This flight lands an hour earlier.
> 
> So my question is, which flight would you choose?  Since I am almost 6' tall (with long legs), I am not comfortable in economy class, but I could maybe squeeze in for 1 hr 25 mins.  Of course the next issue is where would that put us in the customs line (coming from way far back in the plane).
> 
> Thoughts?!
> 
> I did ask Air Canada if I could purchase a ticket in business class for the Tokyo to Itami leg (which is on ANA), but they said that this would mean they would not check my luggage through to Itami (so I'd have to pick it up in Tokyo and re-check it in), which adds time and there also may be a language barrier.


I'm flying from Columbus to Chicago to Tokyo (Narita) to Itami.  Be careful, because a LOT of the flights I saw that went through Tokyo to Itami actually flew into one Tokyo airport, and required you to get yourself to the other Tokyo airport.  I'm SO not doing that!  The flights from Tokyo to Itami are, as far as I can tell, commuter-type flights, and I'm really nervous about that.  (I had a similar flight from Madrid to Barcelona, and the seats were so close together, the back of the seat in front of me was practically at my nose.  I got SO ILL on that flight!  I'm hoping that ANA is more civilized than Iberia, but I guess I'll find out.)

Personally, I'd go for the Toronto to Shanghai to Kansai flight.  I would rather not have to deal with the Tokyo to Osaka flight, plus, Air Canada lost my suitcase between Toronto & Montreal, and it took them 3 days to get it to me.  

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I did ask Air Canada if I could purchase a ticket in business class for the Tokyo to Itami leg (which is on ANA), but they said that this would mean they would not check my luggage through to Itami (so I'd have to pick it up in Tokyo and re-check it in), which adds time and there also may be a language barrier.



We are flying LAX to Kansai thru Tokyo Haneda on ANA.  We will get our luggage & go thru immigration & customs in Tokyo, then drop the bags for the flight to Osaka.  I’ve talked with ANA & this seems to be a common thing, and the rep said there are people in Haneda to assist with the transfer.  We drop the bags in the international arrival terminal & then take a shuttle to pick up the domestic flight in the other terminal.  

That said, I think I’d go with the flights thru Shanghai only because it is two legs rather than three, and both are business class.  Flying that long, I’d not want be cramped for the last 90 minutes.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Mathmagicland said:


> We are flying LAX to Kansai thru Tokyo Haneda on ANA.  We will get our luggage & go thru immigration & customs in Tokyo, then drop the bags for the flight to Osaka.  I’ve talked with ANA & this seems to be a common thing, and the rep said there are people in Haneda to assist with the transfer.  We drop the bags in the international arrival terminal & then take a shuttle to pick up the domestic flight in the other terminal.
> 
> That said, I think I’d go with the flights thru Shanghai only because it is two legs rather than three, and both are business class.  Flying that long, I’d not want be cramped for the last 90 minutes.



That's what I'm thinking too.  One less connection to have to worry about and business class on both legs.  

I'm hoping that I don't fall asleep on the car ride from Kansai to the Hyatt.  A ninety minute drive after flying that long and I'm sure to be super tired!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> I'm flying from Columbus to Chicago to Tokyo (Narita) to Itami.  Be careful, because a LOT of the flights I saw that went through Tokyo to Itami actually flew into one Tokyo airport, and required you to get yourself to the other Tokyo airport.  I'm SO not doing that!  The flights from Tokyo to Itami are, as far as I can tell, commuter-type flights, and I'm really nervous about that.  (I had a similar flight from Madrid to Barcelona, and the seats were so close together, the back of the seat in front of me was practically at my nose.  I got SO ILL on that flight!  I'm hoping that ANA is more civilized than Iberia, but I guess I'll find out.)
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the Toronto to Shanghai to Kansai flight.  I would rather not have to deal with the Tokyo to Osaka flight, plus, Air Canada lost my suitcase between Toronto & Montreal, and it took them 3 days to get it to me.
> 
> Sayhello



I'm pretty sure the flight from Toronto lands at the same airport we'd take off from but I'll have to double check.  I'm with you on that -- no way, no how would I want to change airports.  I don't even want to re-check our bags.


----------



## calypso726

We are flying into NRT but are staying for a couple of days in Tokyo first. This will give us a cushion for any flight delays and help to recover from any jet lag.  Then we are flying HND to ITM on the day of the ABD. The flight is 1 hour and 5 minutes. I saw that there were some flights in business on JAL on that route that were between $91 and $107 depending on the date. 

Personally, I would avoid dealing with picking up bags and re-checking if I could.


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

After much over-thinking and over-planning (as my husband would say)    We decided to do an OYO day in Tokyo... and 4 days at Disneyland prior to the start of the ABD.    The first day in Tokyo is for doing the Studio Gibli Museum of course.   So we are flying from DC to LAX... Then LAX to Narita on ANA economy plus...   The Saturday before the ABD we are taking the JR Green Pass to Kobe... doing a night there for the Wagu beef... and then using the JR line to come into Kyoto that Sunday morning.   From all the reading about how awesome their train system is and since I hate flying in general  (I prefer that large leg of getting to the hotel is by train not plane internal or not)


----------



## OhanaCuz

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> After much over-thinking and over-planning (as my husband would say)    We decided to do an OYO day in Tokyo... and 4 days at Disneyland prior to the start of the ABD.    The first day in Tokyo is for doing the Studio Gibli Museum of course.   So we are flying from DC to LAX... Then LAX to Narita on ANA economy plus...   The Saturday before the ABD we are taking the JR Green Pass to Kobe... doing a night there for the Wagu beef... and then using the JR line to come into Kyoto that Sunday morning.   From all the reading about how awesome their train system is and since I hate flying in general  (I prefer that large leg of getting to the hotel is by train not plane internal or not)



That shinkansen ride is a lot of fun.  Did you get your Ghibli tickets in advance?


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

OhanaCuz said:


> That shinkansen ride is a lot of fun.  Did you get your Ghibli tickets in advance?




Can't get the Ghibli tickets yet... not close enough we get to Japan on Sep 22 (we figure we'll get the JR Pass through USA JTB so that we can have them get us the tickets)   Otherwise I was going to try Lawson at the month out... since they now accommodate outside Japan online  *honestly Tokyo Disney and Ghibli tickets have been the most stressful part of all this planning*


----------



## Mathmagicland

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> Ghibli tickets have been the most stressful part of all this planning*


No kidding!  JTB changed their policy re Ghibli tickets starting with April tickets, which has not been fun at all.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> No kidding!  JTB changed their policy re Ghibli tickets starting with April tickets, which has not been fun at all.


I'd kind of forgotten about doing this.  Is it too late for my May trip?  Not sure it's worth the stress, though, as much as I'd like to see it!

Sayhello


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

sayhello said:


> I'd kind of forgotten about doing this.  Is it too late for my May trip?  Not sure it's worth the stress, though, as much as I'd like to see it!
> 
> Sayhello



You still have time to get them.   If you plan to use the Japan Rail Pass at all and have not purchased yet... you can contact the USA JTB (Japan Travel Bureau) and order Ghibli tickets with your purchase... you tell them your 3 best times and dates... Most likely this will come through fine  and you can do this up to 3 months from the date you want to visit the museum.  

Otherwise you would need to check out the Lawson website on the 10th of the month prior to the date you want to visit around 10 AM Japanease time.   That's when they go on sale to the public.   And popular times will sell out quickly.   (if you go to the official Studio Ghibli website... which I just google... it will give you the link to go read all this)

Hopefully this is helpful.   These are the only 2 ways to guarantee a ticket.   Oh and they are closed on Tuesdays.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> I'd kind of forgotten about doing this.  Is it too late for my May trip?  Not sure it's worth the stress, though, as much as I'd like to see it!
> 
> Sayhello


Hi @sayhello - for May tickets, you will want to get them on April 10 when the May tickets go on sale.  Weekends sell out before weekdays, and the 10 & 12 time slots also go fast for just about any day, usually on the day tickets go on sale.    I’ve been tracking for the last three months and all tickets are usually gone within 4-5 days but that was for winter months.  They may go faster for spring and summer.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Hi @sayhello - for May tickets, you will want to get them on April 10 when the May tickets go on sale.  Weekends sell out before weekdays, and the 10 & 12 time slots also go fast for just about any day, usually on the day tickets go on sale.    I’ve been tracking for the last three months and all tickets are usually gone within 4-5 days but that was for winter months.  They may go faster for spring and summer.





PrincessDisneyFan said:


> You still have time to get them.   If you plan to use the Japan Rail Pass at all and have not purchased yet... you can contact the USA JTB (Japan Travel Bureau) and order Ghibli tickets with your purchase... you tell them your 3 best times and dates... Most likely this will come through fine  and you can do this up to 3 months from the date you want to visit the museum.
> 
> Otherwise you would need to check out the Lawson website on the 10th of the month prior to the date you want to visit around 10 AM Japanease time.   That's when they go on sale to the public.   And popular times will sell out quickly.   (if you go to the official Studio Ghibli website... which I just google... it will give you the link to go read all this)
> 
> Hopefully this is helpful.   These are the only 2 ways to guarantee a ticket.   Oh and they are closed on Tuesdays.


Thanks you guys!  I need to look at my schedule and see if I can really fit it in!  It does sound cool!

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> Can't get the Ghibli tickets yet... not close enough we get to Japan on Sep 22 (we figure we'll get the JR Pass through USA JTB so that we can have them get us the tickets)   Otherwise I was going to try Lawson at the month out... since they now accommodate outside Japan online  *honestly Tokyo Disney and Ghibli tickets have been the most stressful part of all this planning*



I was just making sure you didn't think you could walk up the day of and easily buy tickets.  Sounds like you know what you're doing!


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> Thanks you guys!  I need to look at my schedule and see if I can really fit it in!  It does sound cool!



It's very cool but not worth getting upset over if you can't make it happen.  If you do there's a really pretty park to walk around where it's located.


----------



## Mathmagicland

http://www.ghibli-museum.jp/en/

Sharing the link to the Ghibli, a museum calendar is in the middle of the page.  @sayhello, your decision whether to visit may be made for you as the museum is closed from May 21-31, which if I recall you are on the May AbD,  overlaps your AbD tour time in Tokyo unless you are extending in Tokyo before or after the tour dates.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> http://www.ghibli-museum.jp/en/
> 
> Sharing the link to the Ghibli, a museum calendar is in the middle of the page.  @sayhello, your decision whether to visit may be made for you as the museum is closed from May 21-31, which if I recall you are on the May AbD,  overlaps your AbD tour time in Tokyo unless you are extending in Tokyo before or after the tour dates.


Well, there you go.  You are correct, I'll be in Japan from May 18th (in Kyoto) through May 31st.  So it looks like that *does* mean no Ghibli museum for me!  I guess that's one less thing to worry about!  Thanks, @Mathmagicland!  (PS, have I ever mentioned just how much I *adore* your screen name?   )

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> have I ever mentioned just how much I *adore* your screen name?  )


Thanks!  


I was able to get our Ghibli tickets today!!!  It was about 25 minutes of the website timing out and getting a “the server is overloaded, please try again later” message, before I was able to complete the transaction. At that time, the 10:00 tickets were gone for most all days but there was still availability for the afternoons.   Tickets were almost all gone after just a couple of hours going on sale, so if anyone is interested for future months, I’d encourage you to be online to the site right when they go on sale, have patience with the website, and just keep trying until you can get through.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> I was able to get our Ghibli tickets today!!!  It was about 25 minutes of the website timing out and getting a “the server is overloaded, please try again later” message, before I was able to complete the transaction. At that time, the 10:00 tickets were gone for most all days but there was still availability for the afternoons.   Tickets were almost all gone after just a couple of hours going on sale, so if anyone is interested for future months, I’d encourage you to be online to the site right when they go on sale, have patience with the website, and just keep trying until you can get through.


Congrats!!  

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Just PIF for Japan yesterday. I'd be more excited if it wasn't so painful--yikes it's a lot of money for 4 people. This might be our last family ABD for a while. The Tokyo Disneyland add-on didn't help. At least I was able to use miles for flights. And on the bright side, this one transaction will give me 120,000 points for future trips. Would have been more if I'd gone the Disney Gift Card route to pay off, but I didn't want to stock up on that much in gift cards.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Sharing a couple of TDR info links - this one about crazy lines (6-10 hours!?) for Mickey & Minnie character meets since they are changing to the faces we see at WDW and DLR on April 4.  Similar wait times expected when the new faces debut.  

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/upcoming-...sulting-in-long-lines-at-tokyo-disney-resort/

And for the April and May departure groups, some info on the TDR Easter celebration plans.  


https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/details-announced-for-tokyo-disney-resorts-disneys-easter-2019/


----------



## OhanaCuz

Mathmagicland said:


> Sharing a couple of TDR info links - this one about crazy lines (6-10 hours!?) for Mickey & Minnie character meets since they are changing to the faces we see at WDW and DLR on April 4.  Similar wait times expected when the new faces debut.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/upcoming-...sulting-in-long-lines-at-tokyo-disney-resort/



That's crazy.  We didn't even think about getting our pictures taken with character when we went and now I'm glad we didn't!


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Sharing a couple of TDR info links - this one about crazy lines (6-10 hours!?) for Mickey & Minnie character meets since they are changing to the faces we see at WDW and DLR on April 4.  Similar wait times expected when the new faces debut.
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/upcoming-...sulting-in-long-lines-at-tokyo-disney-resort/
> 
> And for the April and May departure groups, some info on the TDR Easter celebration plans.
> 
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/details-announced-for-tokyo-disney-resorts-disneys-easter-2019/


Thanks for the info!  

I won't even stand in line for character photos for *one* hour!  6 to 10 hours is so ridiculous, I can't even contemplate it!  SO not happening!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Under the 60 day mark!  I got my box today!!  Yahoo!  It's starting to feel real!

Sayhello


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> Under the 60 day mark!  I got my box today!!  Yahoo!  It's starting to feel real!
> 
> Sayhello


What do you think about the backpack?


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> What do you think about the backpack?


Pretty, but pretty useless.    The opening at the top means everything at the bottom gets lost and having to dig through it to find anything.  It's way too tall to not have a long, zippered opening.  It might work as a laundry bag, but not as a backpack! 

Sayhello


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> Pretty, but pretty useless.    The opening at the top means everything at the bottom gets lost and having to dig through it to find anything.  It's way too tall to not have a long, zippered opening.  It might work as a laundry bag, but not as a backpack!
> 
> Sayhello


Agree-- or a nice tote bag for the beach!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Pretty, but pretty useless.    The opening at the top means everything at the bottom gets lost and having to dig through it to find anything.  It's way too tall to not have a long, zippered opening.  It might work as a laundry bag, but not as a backpack!
> 
> Sayhello


Picture? Is it like the green one we got in 2013? I hated that one at first but it has ended up being my favorite gift of all my trips.


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Picture? Is it like the green one we got in 2013? I hated that one at first but it has ended up being my favorite gift of all my trips.


I'm trying to remember what the green one looked like, but I don't think so.  The material is more substantial than I think the green one was (not meant to scrunch up) and it's like a big tube with a pull-string closure at top.  

I'll post a picture when I get home.

Can you post a picture of the green one?  If I still have it, it's lost.

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> I'm trying to remember what the green one looked like, but I don't think so.  The material is more substantial than I think the green one was (not meant to scrunch up) and it's like a big tube with a pull-string closure at top.
> 
> I'll post a picture when I get home.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the green one?  If I still have it, it's lost.
> 
> Sayhello


Will do--assuming I have one that's not packed away in the pod (we are moving!). I think I have one though. Yes, sounds different. The green one collapsed into a small round circle and could be easily packed away as it was that nylon ripstop material. It doesn't have any structure, which is why I didn't like it at first. We tried to use them as carryons and they were horrible. But where they have really shined since is in throwing them in the bag to have a daypack on trips where you don't want to carry a purse or big backpack. LOVE LOVE LOVE. I feel so guilty for all the bad things I said about them when we first got them, LOL. I'll try to post later, too!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Will do--assuming I have one that's not packed away in the pod (we are moving!). I think I have one though. Yes, sounds different. The green one collapsed into a small round circle and could be easily packed away as it was that nylon ripstop material. It doesn't have any structure, which is why I didn't like it at first. We tried to use them as carryons and they were horrible. But where they have really shined since is in throwing them in the bag to have a daypack on trips where you don't want to carry a purse or big backpack. LOVE LOVE LOVE. I feel so guilty for all the bad things I said about them when we first got them, LOL. I'll try to post later, too!


Here's some pictures of the new backpack.  I really like the color, and the material is a fairly heavy ripstop material.  If it had more of a backpack opening rather than a laundry bag opening, it wouldn't be half bad for a little schlep around backback.  But I just don't think it's useful like this.

 

 

Sayhello


----------



## RhiannonGator

Hi all! Long time lurker here, haven't ever really posted much. It's been awhile since I've gotten to do an ABD. 
Just wanted to say, I'm living out here in Japan (outside of Tokyo) for a year now so I can assist with some local questions if you have any. Maybe not much help at this point as most of you have already done a lot of leg work  I've been to TDL once and Sea three times if you have any park questions.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> Here's some pictures of the new backpack.  I really like the color, and the material is a fairly heavy ripstop material.  If it had more of a backpack opening rather than a laundry bag opening, it wouldn't be half bad for a little schlep around backback.  But I just don't think it's useful like this.
> 
> View attachment 389747
> 
> View attachment 389749
> 
> Sayhello


It’s actually pretty cute! I couldn’t find one of the green ones—They must all be in the pod. I should have them in a week or two. But it’s somewhat similar in style. It has a duffel/stuff sack top but it has a top that closes over it.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Did anyone notice they have added custom ABD t-shirts for _some_ trips, but not Japan.  If they had Japan I would've ordered one.  Boo.

https://www.shopdisney.com/collecti...y&order=desc&categories=1000228&genders=Women


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Did anyone notice they have added custom ABD t-shirts for _some_ trips, but not Japan.  If they had Japan I would've ordered one.  Boo.
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/collecti...y&order=desc&categories=1000228&genders=Women


I wasn't impressed with the T-shirt quality.  Both the T-shirt and the printing were junky.  So it's a good thing for me they don't have a Japan T-shirt, because I'd probably buy it and be disappointed again.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

I'm reading through the detailed itinerary booklet for Japan, and I have to tell you, it's making me even *more* excited about this trip!!  

Sayhello


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

While I haven’t seen the “box” or gotten my book yet ... we’ll be PIF May...   I was excited to hit 6 months from Tokyo Disney on Saturday.     However that website is a piece of work (that’s saying it nicely without cursing).      The credit card nonsense makes me very leary to even assume I can use one while there. (So do not want to deal with the secure screening and calling the card company every transaction)   So we’re taking all Cash. Going to order yen at the bank a few weeks out as someone suggested on a very helpful Japan FB planning page.  The majority of what we are doing is getting prepaid... so that’s a plus.   Cash for food and many Disney souvenirs.   

But I am happy to report.   I did manage to get the Show package with guaranteed tickets to BBB and Mirage. We are staying 2 nights at the Mira Costa Porto Side (might get lucky and have a side harbor view).    And then got the huge FastPass Package for 2 nights in a Beauty and the Beast room in the Disneyland Hotel.   

Time needs to zip along here.     I neef to read you all trip reports so I can plan maricar appropriately


----------



## OhanaCuz

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> While I haven’t seen the “box” or gotten my book yet ... we’ll be PIF May...   I was excited to hit 6 months from Tokyo Disney on Saturday.     However that website is a piece of work (that’s saying it nicely without cursing).      The credit card nonsense makes me very leary to even assume I can use one while there. (So do not want to deal with the secure screening and calling the card company every transaction)   So we’re taking all Cash. Going to order yen at the bank a few weeks out as someone suggested on a very helpful Japan FB planning page.  The majority of what we are doing is getting prepaid... so that’s a plus.   Cash for food and many Disney souvenirs.


 I had no problem using a credit card at DisneySea, but that was just for walk-up admission, souvenirs, and quick service food.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

sayhello said:


> I'm reading through the detailed itinerary booklet for Japan, and I have to tell you, it's making me even *more* excited about this trip!!
> 
> Sayhello



I feel the same way.  I really can't believe how full the schedule is for this trip.  There are SO many amazing activities.  I like a packed schedule.  I don't really need that much free time, but we do get some in Tokyo.  I'm just about two weeks from takeoff (I'm swinging by Shanghai Disneyland before the trip starts.  I'm going to be checking off the final Disney parks on this trip, so I will have been to every Disney park in the world!).


----------



## WeLoveABD

NashSmartGuy said:


> I feel the same way.  I really can't believe how full the schedule is for this trip.  There are SO many amazing activities.  I like a packed schedule.  I don't really need that much free time, but we do get some in Tokyo.  I'm just about two weeks from takeoff (I'm swinging by Shanghai Disneyland before the trip starts.  I'm going to be checking off the final Disney parks on this trip, so I will have been to every Disney park in the world!).


See you on the April inaugural trip!


----------



## sayhello

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> While I haven’t seen the “box” or gotten my book yet ... we’ll be PIF May...   I was excited to hit 6 months from Tokyo Disney on Saturday.     However that website is a piece of work (that’s saying it nicely without cursing).      The credit card nonsense makes me very leary to even assume I can use one while there. (So do not want to deal with the secure screening and calling the card company every transaction)   So we’re taking all Cash. Going to order yen at the bank a few weeks out as someone suggested on a very helpful Japan FB planning page.  The majority of what we are doing is getting prepaid... so that’s a plus.   Cash for food and many Disney souvenirs.
> 
> But I am happy to report.   I did manage to get the Show package with guaranteed tickets to BBB and Mirage. We are staying 2 nights at the Mira Costa Porto Side (might get lucky and have a side harbor view).    And then got the huge FastPass Package for 2 nights in a Beauty and the Beast room in the Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> Time needs to zip along here.     I neef to read you all trip reports so I can plan maricar appropriately


You won't get the box until around 60 days before your ABD.  I went with the ABD TDR add-on.  It worked out financially for me.  Plus, not having to deal with the TDR website was a big plus!  I realized, though, looking at my reservation, that I don't know what hotel I'm staying at.  I *thought* it said the Disneyland Hotel, but it says Tokyo Disneyland Resort.  That could mean anything.  I need to talk to ABD and see what they say!



NashSmartGuy said:


> I feel the same way.  I really can't believe how full the schedule is for this trip.  There are SO many amazing activities.  I like a packed schedule.  I don't really need that much free time, but we do get some in Tokyo.  I'm just about two weeks from takeoff (I'm swinging by Shanghai Disneyland before the trip starts.  I'm going to be checking off the final Disney parks on this trip, so I will have been to every Disney park in the world!).


SO looking forward to hearing about you guys' trip!  I don't want *too* many details, but I'm sure I'll have a bunch of questions!    Tokyo Disneyland Resort will be my last Disney Park to check off the world list.  I did Paris in 2011 and Hong Kong & Shanghai in 2016! 



WeLoveABD said:


> See you on the April inaugural trip!


SO looking forward to your report!!  I'm bouncing with excitement for you guys!

Sayhello


----------



## ChrisFL

I didn't read all of the posts on here, but I just wanted to say, for anyone on the fence about whether or not to visit Japan....DO IT!!!

I haven't been on any ABD trips before, but I saw the post that they're going to Japan and that is very exciting.

I've visited Japan 5 times and I've taken a few friends from here in Florida with me and also my fiancee from the Philippines. Everyone immediately said they want to go back in a heartbeat if they could.


It's really difficult to really describe how different it is, but refreshing.

Things are very organized, and very convenient. People take whatever job they have there very seriously, and put their maximum effort in. You'll notice customer service levels that we can only dream about in other countries, partly because it's expected and partly because the culture is about doing your best, no matter if they have a lower tier job or not.

They also like to help foreigners who get lost, even if they can't speak the language very well, you'll often find people willing to help.

If you get the chance to go to a convenience store, try the food. I'm serious!! Unlike the U.S. the food offered there VERY high quality and very good, it's especially great if you're on a budget.

Also, many restaurants have either photos of the menu items or outside they will have examples of the items, so you can just point to what you want.

Of course, it's good to know some words in Japanese as they'll usually be highly appreciative of the effort.

Japan is an amazing mix of well preserved historical sites, incredible new technology, and somehow is able to balance it all.


----------



## sayhello

ChrisFL said:


> I didn't read all of the posts on here, but I just wanted to say, for anyone on the fence about whether or not to visit Japan....DO IT!!!
> 
> I haven't been on any ABD trips before, but I saw the post that they're going to Japan and that is very exciting.
> 
> I've visited Japan 5 times and I've taken a few friends from here in Florida with me and also my fiancee from the Philippines. Everyone immediately said they want to go back in a heartbeat if they could.
> 
> 
> It's really difficult to really describe how different it is, but refreshing.
> 
> Things are very organized, and very convenient. People take whatever job they have there very seriously, and put their maximum effort in. You'll notice customer service levels that we can only dream about in other countries, partly because it's expected and partly because the culture is about doing your best, no matter if they have a lower tier job or not.
> 
> They also like to help foreigners who get lost, even if they can't speak the language very well, you'll often find people willing to help.
> 
> If you get the chance to go to a convenience store, try the food. I'm serious!! Unlike the U.S. the food offered there VERY high quality and very good, it's especially great if you're on a budget.
> 
> Also, many restaurants have either photos of the menu items or outside they will have examples of the items, so you can just point to what you want.
> 
> Of course, it's good to know some words in Japanese as they'll usually be highly appreciative of the effort.
> 
> Japan is an amazing mix of well preserved historical sites, incredible new technology, and somehow is able to balance it all.


This all sounds FABULOUS!  Thanks!!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

NashSmartGuy said:


> I feel the same way.  I really can't believe how full the schedule is for this trip.  There are SO many amazing activities.  I like a packed schedule.  I don't really need that much free time, but we do get some in Tokyo.  I'm just about two weeks from takeoff (I'm swinging by Shanghai Disneyland before the trip starts.  I'm going to be checking off the final Disney parks on this trip, so I will have been to every Disney park in the world!).





WeLoveABD said:


> See you on the April inaugural trip!



Yes, hard to believe we leave in just a couple of weeks!  The packing lists are out, and I am tracking the cherry blossom forecasts every day.  Hoping we will see some - best bets look to be the grove of later bloomers in Kyoto and also in Takayama, where if the forecasts hold true are looking to be towards the end of full bloom when we are there.  I am cautiously optimistic...


----------



## OhanaCuz

ChrisFL said:


> It's really difficult to really describe how different it is, but refreshing.
> 
> Things are very organized, and very convenient. People take whatever job they have there very seriously, and put their maximum effort in. You'll notice customer service levels that we can only dream about in other countries, partly because it's expected and partly because the culture is about doing your best, no matter if they have a lower tier job or not.
> 
> They also like to help foreigners who get lost, even if they can't speak the language very well, you'll often find people willing to help.
> 
> If you get the chance to go to a convenience store, try the food. I'm serious!! Unlike the U.S. the food offered there VERY high quality and very good, it's especially great if you're on a budget.
> 
> Also, many restaurants have either photos of the menu items or outside they will have examples of the items, so you can just point to what you want.
> 
> Of course, it's good to know some words in Japanese as they'll usually be highly appreciative of the effort.
> 
> Japan is an amazing mix of well preserved historical sites, incredible new technology, and somehow is able to balance it all.



This is such a good post.  So true!!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Good news for those of you traveling to Japan starting in the summer, TDR will be adding mobile fast pass.

https://attractionsmagazine.com/tokyo-disney-resort-digital-fastpass/


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Good news for those of you traveling to Japan starting in the summer, TDR will be adding mobile fast pass.
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/tokyo-disney-resort-digital-fastpass/


According to the article, the app is only available in Japanese.  

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> The credit card nonsense makes me very leary to even assume I can use one while there. (So do not want to deal with the secure screening and calling the card company every transaction)


Not sure what credit card nonsense you are referring to.  We were there about 18 months ago and had no issue with credit cards.  We did notify our CC companies about our travel plans before we left.


----------



## WeLoveABD

OKW Lover said:


> Not sure what credit card nonsense you are referring to.  We were there about 18 months ago and had no issue with credit cards.  We did notify our CC companies about our travel plans before we left.


I have read there are ATM issues-- need to have a Japanese account etc. True?


----------



## OKW Lover

WeLoveABD said:


> I have read there are ATM issues-- need to have a Japanese account etc. True?


We didn't try the ATM's there so I don't know if that is true or not.  Perhaps your bank's customer service department can answer that question.


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> I have read there are ATM issues-- need to have a Japanese account etc. True?


Wow. I hadn't heard anything about this.  I like to arrive with minimal local currency, and just pull out what I need from an ATM if necessary.  I'll have to check on this.

What I *did* hear was to carry small plastic bags with you, as they don't have public trashcans.  So if you grab something to eat outside or something, you need to bag your trash and take it with you until you get somewhere with a trashcan.  I am aware that this sounds similar to something else...

Sayhello


----------



## TarotFox

ATMs at 7/11, at least, shouldn't be a problem. Lots of places in Japan won't take plastic, but this is getting better all the time.

The plastic bag idea for trash isn't bad, but do note that it is considered rude to walk while eating. I'm sure you will all see lots of people doing it, especially in the parks, but it is still something to be aware of.


----------



## WeLoveABD

TarotFox said:


> ATMs at 7/11, at least, shouldn't be a problem. Lots of places in Japan won't take plastic, but this is getting better all the time.
> 
> The plastic bag idea for trash isn't bad, but do note that it is considered rude to walk while eating. I'm sure you will all see lots of people doing it, especially in the parks, but it is still something to be aware of.


Funny enough, a currency exchange guy told me the same thing about trash and bringing your own bags and a backpack (maybe that is why the backpacks  that came with the ABD  box load from the top!). Also-- he confirmed that 7-11s are good places for ATMs, and that banks can be difficult. My credit union, however, was unaware of any issues with their ATM cards in Japan.  Really just looking for actual experiences in Japan re ATMs. Thanks all!


----------



## calypso726

Our ABD date is 9/29-10/9 with the ABD TDL/TDS post stay 10/9-10/11 and we are adding 2 extra nights to that on our own. I went to the TDR site to see what attractions will be closed while we are there. Journey to the Center of the Earth will be closed AGAIN. This is the second time we are going to TDL/TDS after an ABD and the second time that the ride will be closed for refurb. Aaarrrghh! Looks like we will have to plan another trip after the expansions are complete.


----------



## Mathmagicland

calypso726 said:


> Our ABD date is 9/29-10/9 with the ABD TDL/TDS post stay 10/9-10/11 and we are adding 2 extra nights to that on our own. I went to the TDR site to see what attractions will be closed while we are there. Journey to the Center of the Earth will be closed AGAIN. This is the second time we are going to TDL/TDS after an ABD and the second time that the ride will be closed for refurb. Aaarrrghh! Looks like we will have to plan another trip after the expansions are complete.


Pirates and Pooh’s Honey Hunt are closed for us in April.  I wanted to see Pooh’s for sure, as it seems to be very popular.  But a trip after the expansion is not a bad idea....the new Beauty and the Beast area for one thing looks to be great.


----------



## calypso726

Mathmagicland said:


> Pirates and Pooh’s Honey Hunt are closed for us in April.  I wanted to see Pooh’s for sure, as it seems to be very popular.  But a trip after the expansion is not a bad idea....the new Beauty and the Beast area for one thing looks to be great.



Pooh's was really neat and surprisingly different than I expected. We knew after our first TDL/TDS last summer that the Tokyo parks would need to be part of our regular rotation of Disney parks so we will just wait until after the expansion. It works out since I was thinking we'd like to go back every 3 years or so.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

calypso726 said:


> Pooh's was really neat and surprisingly different than I expected. We knew after our first TDL/TDS last summer that the Tokyo parks would need to be part of our regular rotation of Disney parks so we will just wait until after the expansion. It works out since I was thinking we'd like to go back every 3 years or so.



Splash Mountain will be closed when we are there .  

I booked another flight from Toronto to Katami.  This one transfers in Seoul (1 hour layover) and leaves a day earlier.  With the extra day, I did some research and decided we'll go to Nara.  I know dd will love the deer roaming freely through the town and I like that it's completely walk able.  We can take the train there, walk to the park and feed the deer, head to the temple, then the gardens, sample some street food and head back to Kyoto when we are ready.  Perfect day!  I just have to check with dd's school and make sure they are okay with us leaving a day earlier (with the AP exams done May 17th, we should be fine as they don't do all that much after exams).


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Splash Mountain will be closed when we are there .
> 
> I booked another flight from Toronto to Katami.  This one transfers in Seoul (1 hour layover) and leaves a day earlier.  With the extra day, I did some research and decided we'll go to Nara.  I know dd will love the deer roaming freely through the town and I like that it's completely walk able.  We can take the train there, walk to the park and feed the deer, head to the temple, then the gardens, sample some street food and head back to Kyoto when we are ready.  Perfect day!  I just have to check with dd's school and make sure they are okay with us leaving a day earlier (with the AP exams done May 17th, we should be fine as they don't do all that much after exams).


Which departure are you on?  And I assume you mean Toronto to Kansai?  

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I did some research and decided we'll go to Nara. I know dd will love the deer roaming freely through the town and I like that it's completely walk able. We can take the train there, walk to the park and feed the deer, head to the temple, then the gardens, sample some street food and head back to Kyoto when we are ready.


The AbD visits Nara on day 5 of the adventure.  Not sure what may be duplication with your plans.  It is on the day we travel from Kyoto to Takayama.  From what I am understanding as I read the details & look up places, it appears to be a good portion of the day.


----------



## Mathmagicland

April departure is almost here & we leave next week!  Yikes, while it seemed to take “forever” to get here, now time is passing very quickly.  Thank goodness for Amazon Prime for those last minute things I cannot seem to find in town!!!  They’ve been here a few times already in the past week, between me and my DS who is having stuff shipped to me for him.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> April departure is almost here & we leave next week!  Yikes, while it seemed to take “forever” to get here, now time is passing very quickly.  Thank goodness for Amazon Prime for those last minute things I cannot seem to find in town!!!  They’ve been here a few times already in the past week, between me and my DS who is having stuff shipped to me for him.


I was just saying the same thing.  And my trip isn't for another month and a half!! 

I am SO excited for you, and looking forward to hearing about your trip!  What airline are you flying to Japan?  Do you know who your Guides are?  If so, is one of them James?  What kind of last minute stuff are you getting?  I just realized I needed different adapters for Japan, and bought those!

Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Mathmagicland said:


> The AbD visits Nara on day 5 of the adventure.  Not sure what may be duplication with your plans.  It is on the day we travel from Kyoto to Takayama.  From what I am understanding as I read the details & look up places, it appears to be a good portion of the day.



Oh I didn't see that.  Thank you for pointing that out!  Back to the drawing board.



sayhello said:


> Which departure are you on?  And I assume you mean Toronto to Kansai?
> 
> Sayhello



You are correct!  Toronto to Kansai.  I can't seem to get a business class seat with a connect in Tokyo on original departure day.  But the Seoul connection seems good.  I haven't cancelled our flight with a connection in Shanghai yet.  Just waiting to see what dd's school says.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> What airline are you flying to Japan? Do you know who your Guides are? If so, is one of them James? What kind of last minute stuff are you getting? I just realized I needed different adapters for Japan, and bought those!


We are flying ANA.  Our guides are the same as you mentioned in an earlier post, James and I think Toyomi or something like that, I can’t find my note at the moment.  

Last minute stuff - travel size first aid stuff, just in case. I had to get an international size carryon which I did a few months ago, and decided I wanted separate locks rather than moving the ones from my US carryon.  A friend who was in Japan last year suggested travel packs of toilet seat covers as she found not all restrooms had them.  Dramamine for the flight over - to help me sleep.  Smaller sizes of bottles of aspirin & etc so I have original packaging rather than larger containers.  Moleskin in case I end up with any foot issues.  And small bottles of hand sanitizer.  I like to be ready for various possible issues - LOL. 

I have a plastic crate where I have been tossing stuff I am starting to put aside for the trip and as I come across gaps, I either add to my Target shopping list or order from Amazon.


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Oh I didn't see that


I did not catch it either in the AbD website descriptions, I think because it is not an overnight stop, & had told someone who had suggested Nara for the deer that we weren’t going there.  It wasn’t until I got & read the detailed adventure booklet that I picked up on Nara.  I am hoping we will see the deer when we are touring around or during our free time for lunch,


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> We are flying ANA.  Our guides are the same as you mentioned in an earlier post, James and I think Toyomi or something like that, I can’t find my note at the moment.
> 
> Last minute stuff - travel size first aid stuff, just in case. I had to get an international size carryon which I did a few months ago, and decided I wanted separate locks rather than moving the ones from my US carryon.  A friend who was in Japan last year suggested travel packs of toilet seat covers as she found not all restrooms had them.  Dramamine for the flight over - to help me sleep.  Smaller sizes of bottles of aspirin & etc so I have original packaging rather than larger containers.  Moleskin in case I end up with any foot issues.  And small bottles of hand sanitizer.  I like to be ready for various possible issues - LOL.
> 
> I have a plastic crate where I have been tossing stuff I am starting to put aside for the trip and as I come across gaps, I either add to my Target shopping list or order from Amazon.


James and Tomomi.  They'll be all ready for my trip in May, then!  

So you're just collecting all the normal travel 'just in case' stuff.  I haven't *quite* started gathering that stuff yet.  

I'm flying ANA also.  You'll have to let me know how it is.  I've read good things about them!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> James and Tomomi.  They'll be all ready for my trip in May, then!
> 
> So you're just collecting all the normal travel 'just in case' stuff.  I haven't *quite* started gathering that stuff yet.
> 
> I'm flying ANA also.  You'll have to let me know how it is.  I've read good things about them!
> 
> Sayhello


Yes, “normal” stuff for the most part.  Ie with the locks, the Target website showed the same price as Amazon, however when I got to the store the in-store price was higher for some unexplained reason.  I don’t like that they do that,  So, rather than order thru Target for in store pickup, I ordered from Amazon.

I will definitely share about ANA.  I’ve read lots of good things too, and they have been great thus far with my questions.


----------



## TarotFox

Seems like you have a bit of OYO time in Nara, so it doesn't seem like it would be too challenging to head over to the deer park for a while if you wanted. About a 20 minute walk from Higashimuki.


----------



## sayhello

So I'm running an opinion poll here.  

The only good flight that I could get to Japan leaves really pretty early in the morning (for me!).  It leaves at 8:45am, which means leaving for the airport at 6am at the latest.  Well, absolutely *no-one* is available to take me to the airport that early in the day!  So I'm weighing my odds.  I could drive myself to the airport; but I'm not the best driver that early in the morning, plus long term parking for the 16 days I'm going to be gone could end up rather steep.  Folks have suggested Uber or Lyft, but, honestly, I'm pretty leery about getting in a total stranger's car at 6am in the morning.  What can I say, that's just me.  I could take a taxi; also a pretty expensive option, and one that makes me a bit nervous, because I've had taxis just not show up a couple of times.  So the option that I was left with, which is also not the cheapest option, is to get a hotel room near the airport.  I could have someone drop me off there the night before, relax for the evening, then shuttle to the airport in the morning.  Sort of start my vacation a bit early.  It also has the advantage of lessening that morning-of stress of last minute packing.  I'd already be all packed; all I'd need to do is re-pack whatever I took out the evening before and that morning, and be on my way.  It's not cheap, but it does have it's attractions.

So WWYD?

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

sayhello said:


> So I'm running an opinion poll here.
> 
> The only good flight that I could get to Japan leaves really pretty early in the morning (for me!).  It leaves at 8:45am, which means leaving for the airport at 6am at the latest.  Well, absolutely *no-one* is available to take me to the airport that early in the day!  So I'm weighing my odds.  I could drive myself to the airport; but I'm not the best driver that early in the morning, plus long term parking for the 16 days I'm going to be gone could end up rather steep.  Folks have suggested Uber or Lyft, but, honestly, I'm pretty leery about getting in a total stranger's car at 6am in the morning.  What can I say, that's just me.  I could take a taxi; also a pretty expensive option, and one that makes me a bit nervous, because I've had taxis just not show up a couple of times.  So the option that I was left with, which is also not the cheapest option, is to get a hotel room near the airport.  I could have someone drop me off there the night before, relax for the evening, then shuttle to the airport in the morning.  Sort of start my vacation a bit early.  It also has the advantage of lessening that morning-of stress of last minute packing.  I'd already be all packed; all I'd need to do is re-pack whatever I took out the evening before and that morning, and be on my way.  It's not cheap, but it does have it's attractions.
> 
> So WWYD?
> 
> Sayhello


What about a car service or limo service? Might be more reliable than a cab and cheaper than a hotel?  I do Uber/Lyft all the time and wouldn't hesitate, but I understand your reticence. I'm more leery of cabs. Otherwise go for the hotel--sleeping in a little more is always worth it


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> So I'm running an opinion poll here.
> 
> The only good flight that I could get to Japan leaves really pretty early in the morning (for me!).  It leaves at 8:45am, which means leaving for the airport at 6am at the latest.  Well, absolutely *no-one* is available to take me to the airport that early in the day!  So I'm weighing my odds.  I could drive myself to the airport; but I'm not the best driver that early in the morning, plus long term parking for the 16 days I'm going to be gone could end up rather steep.  Folks have suggested Uber or Lyft, but, honestly, I'm pretty leery about getting in a total stranger's car at 6am in the morning.  What can I say, that's just me.  I could take a taxi; also a pretty expensive option, and one that makes me a bit nervous, because I've had taxis just not show up a couple of times.  So the option that I was left with, which is also not the cheapest option, is to get a hotel room near the airport.  I could have someone drop me off there the night before, relax for the evening, then shuttle to the airport in the morning.  Sort of start my vacation a bit early.  It also has the advantage of lessening that morning-of stress of last minute packing.  I'd already be all packed; all I'd need to do is re-pack whatever I took out the evening before and that morning, and be on my way.  It's not cheap, but it does have it's attractions.
> 
> So WWYD?
> 
> Sayhello



Personally, I'd take an Uber. I've taken an Uber to the airport as early as 4 am and no issues. But if that is out of the question then nothing wrong with a hotel near the airport. We recently had an overnight 12 hour layover coming home from the Maldives and decided to stay at an airport hotel for the comfort and convenience. I like airport lounges but 12 hours is too long.  I also had an upcoming positioning flight to reach an award flight to Europe for this summer get cancelled by the airline. I wound up having to book a new flight that comes in the night before so I am looking at another overnight in a hotel to catch my long haul flight the following day. As a travel hacker, I rarely pay for hotels or flights. If you have any accumulated credit card or hotel reward points that may mitigate the cost. I used Chase Ultimate Reward points to pay for my hotel at the Dubai airport coming back home from the Maldives. The unexpected hotel for my positioning flight this summer is being paid for with Marriott points.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> So I'm running an opinion poll here.
> 
> The only good flight that I could get to Japan leaves really pretty early in the morning (for me!).  It leaves at 8:45am, which means leaving for the airport at 6am at the latest.  Well, absolutely *no-one* is available to take me to the airport that early in the day!  So I'm weighing my odds.  I could drive myself to the airport; but I'm not the best driver that early in the morning, plus long term parking for the 16 days I'm going to be gone could end up rather steep.  Folks have suggested Uber or Lyft, but, honestly, I'm pretty leery about getting in a total stranger's car at 6am in the morning.  What can I say, that's just me.  I could take a taxi; also a pretty expensive option, and one that makes me a bit nervous, because I've had taxis just not show up a couple of times.  So the option that I was left with, which is also not the cheapest option, is to get a hotel room near the airport.  I could have someone drop me off there the night before, relax for the evening, then shuttle to the airport in the morning.  Sort of start my vacation a bit early.  It also has the advantage of lessening that morning-of stress of last minute packing.  I'd already be all packed; all I'd need to do is re-pack whatever I took out the evening before and that morning, and be on my way.  It's not cheap, but it does have it's attractions.
> 
> So WWYD?
> 
> Sayhello


I have 6am flights out of LA to the airport a couple of times a year, so the trip early morning of would be OK for me.  

However, for you - I’d second the recommendation of an airport ride share van or car service.  That is what we are using for Japan since Getting to LAX is a nightmare & as you note trip is too long to park a car for 16 days.  However, price them out compared to a taxi as some options can be more expensive - ie limo vs car vs shared van like Super Shuttle.  I’m with you re using Uber or Lyft, not really my first choice either.  

I also know folks who choose the close hotel the night before, and like the stress free early morning closer to the airport.  If you could leave at 6am for an 845 flight, sounds like you are maybe close to the airport?  

Considering the long flights ahead, I’d go with whichever option feels more “right” to you.


----------



## SirDuff

sayhello said:


> So I'm running an opinion poll here.
> 
> The only good flight that I could get to Japan leaves really pretty early in the morning (for me!).  It leaves at 8:45am, which means leaving for the airport at 6am at the latest.  Well, absolutely *no-one* is available to take me to the airport that early in the day!  So I'm weighing my odds.  I could drive myself to the airport; but I'm not the best driver that early in the morning, plus long term parking for the 16 days I'm going to be gone could end up rather steep.  Folks have suggested Uber or Lyft, but, honestly, I'm pretty leery about getting in a total stranger's car at 6am in the morning.  What can I say, that's just me.  I could take a taxi; also a pretty expensive option, and one that makes me a bit nervous, because I've had taxis just not show up a couple of times.  So the option that I was left with, which is also not the cheapest option, is to get a hotel room near the airport.  I could have someone drop me off there the night before, relax for the evening, then shuttle to the airport in the morning.  Sort of start my vacation a bit early.  It also has the advantage of lessening that morning-of stress of last minute packing.  I'd already be all packed; all I'd need to do is re-pack whatever I took out the evening before and that morning, and be on my way.  It's not cheap, but it does have it's attractions.
> 
> So WWYD?
> 
> Sayhello




How much is "not cheap"?  It does seem that you are fairly close to the airport (if you can leave 2hr45min in advance for an international flight), so I'm not sure how expensive Uber/Lyft/taxis are.   

Personally, I'd probably go with the hotel option, if it weren't too much more expensive, just for ease/peace of mind.  But a car service is also a good idea (if it were me, I'd buffer the pick up time a bit, but I'm a worrywart).


----------



## SirDuff

sayhello said:


> I'm flying ANA also.  You'll have to let me know how it is.  I've read good things about them!
> 
> Sayhello



I quite like ANA - though most of my flights with them have been the shorter within Asia flights (e.g. 7 to 8 hours between Tokyo and Jakarta), not the trans-Pacific legs.  I've done all classes.  Good service in them all (obviously first > business > economy).   The lounges are NRT are quite nice (you can use the ANA or UA ones and both have specific ones/areas for First class, though UA might not anymore).


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> So I'm running an opinion poll here.
> 
> The only good flight that I could get to Japan leaves really pretty early in the morning (for me!).  It leaves at 8:45am, which means leaving for the airport at 6am at the latest.  Well, absolutely *no-one* is available to take me to the airport that early in the day!  So I'm weighing my odds.  I could drive myself to the airport; but I'm not the best driver that early in the morning, plus long term parking for the 16 days I'm going to be gone could end up rather steep.  Folks have suggested Uber or Lyft, but, honestly, I'm pretty leery about getting in a total stranger's car at 6am in the morning.  What can I say, that's just me.  I could take a taxi; also a pretty expensive option, and one that makes me a bit nervous, because I've had taxis just not show up a couple of times.  So the option that I was left with, which is also not the cheapest option, is to get a hotel room near the airport.  I could have someone drop me off there the night before, relax for the evening, then shuttle to the airport in the morning.  Sort of start my vacation a bit early.  It also has the advantage of lessening that morning-of stress of last minute packing.  I'd already be all packed; all I'd need to do is re-pack whatever I took out the evening before and that morning, and be on my way.  It's not cheap, but it does have it's attractions.
> 
> So WWYD?
> 
> Sayhello



I'd definitely Uber -- you can even schedule the ride the night before.  While I'm not a frequent Uber user, every time I've used them I've been very happy (including a few times in Johannesburg, SA).  If you aren't comfortable with the regular Uber you could schedule UberX (the nicer vehicles).  I always sleep better in my own bed, so I'd try to avoid an airport hotel if possible.  

To answer your earlier question, we are on the June 2nd departure.  Our package just arrived and I am getting excited for the trip!


----------



## sayhello

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> What about a car service or limo service? Might be more reliable than a cab and cheaper than a hotel?  I do Uber/Lyft all the time and wouldn't hesitate, but I understand your reticence. I'm more leery of cabs. Otherwise go for the hotel--sleeping in a little more is always worth it


A car service is an interesting idea.  I'll have to look into that.  The sleeping in a bit would be nice.  I'm really just torn because each option has pros and cons.  



calypso726 said:


> Personally, I'd take an Uber. I've taken an Uber to the airport as early as 4 am and no issues. But if that is out of the question then nothing wrong with a hotel near the airport. We recently had an overnight 12 hour layover coming home from the Maldives and decided to stay at an airport hotel for the comfort and convenience. I like airport lounges but 12 hours is too long.  I also had an upcoming positioning flight to reach an award flight to Europe for this summer get cancelled by the airline. I wound up having to book a new flight that comes in the night before so I am looking at another overnight in a hotel to catch my long haul flight the following day. As a travel hacker, I rarely pay for hotels or flights. If you have any accumulated credit card or hotel reward points that may mitigate the cost. I used Chase Ultimate Reward points to pay for my hotel at the Dubai airport coming back home from the Maldives. The unexpected hotel for my positioning flight this summer is being paid for with Marriott points.


So far, I haven't been able to find anything I can cover with points.  Most either have no reward nights available or are too far away to be worth it.  But I *am* looking at that option.  



Mathmagicland said:


> I have 6am flights out of LA to the airport a couple of times a year, so the trip early morning of would be OK for me.
> 
> However, for you - I’d second the recommendation of an airport ride share van or car service.  That is what we are using for Japan since Getting to LAX is a nightmare & as you note trip is too long to park a car for 16 days.  However, price them out compared to a taxi as some options can be more expensive - ie limo vs car vs shared van like Super Shuttle.  I’m with you re using Uber or Lyft, not really my first choice either.
> 
> I also know folks who choose the close hotel the night before, and like the stress free early morning closer to the airport.  If you could leave at 6am for an 845 flight, sounds like you are maybe close to the airport?
> 
> Considering the long flights ahead, I’d go with whichever option feels more “right” to you.


Unfortunately, ride share vans like Super Shuttle don't exist here.  I wish they did, but so far, no go.  I may look into a limo or car service.  I live 30 minutes from the airport, and it's relatively small.  Last time I flew internationally, it was Air Canada, and they had no-one at the check-in desk until an hour and a half before the flight!    So yes, close and don't have to worry about getting there super early.



SirDuff said:


> How much is "not cheap"?  It does seem that you are fairly close to the airport (if you can leave 2hr45min in advance for an international flight), so I'm not sure how expensive Uber/Lyft/taxis are.
> 
> Personally, I'd probably go with the hotel option, if it weren't too much more expensive, just for ease/peace of mind.  But a car service is also a good idea (if it were me, I'd buffer the pick up time a bit, but I'm a worrywart).


For the hotel room, I was mostly finding in the $200 range.  But I did find one this morning for $153 for the night.  Uber/Lyft would probably be between $35 - $45.  Taxi would be well over $50.



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> I'd definitely Uber -- you can even schedule the ride the night before.  While I'm not a frequent Uber user, every time I've used them I've been very happy (including a few times in Johannesburg, SA).  If you aren't comfortable with the regular Uber you could schedule UberX (the nicer vehicles).  I always sleep better in my own bed, so I'd try to avoid an airport hotel if possible.
> 
> To answer your earlier question, we are on the June 2nd departure.  Our package just arrived and I am getting excited for the trip!


I didn't realize you could schedule Uber ahead of time.  I'll have to look into that.  And how much Uberx might be.  I definitely sleep better in my own bed, but I think I'd sleep better knowing I was so close to the airport & didn't have to worry so much about getting there.

Thanks for the opinions folks.  Keep them coming!  I'm still considering options!



SirDuff said:


> I quite like ANA - though most of my flights with them have been the shorter within Asia flights (e.g. 7 to 8 hours between Tokyo and Jakarta), not the trans-Pacific legs.  I've done all classes.  Good service in them all (obviously first > business > economy).   The lounges are NRT are quite nice (you can use the ANA or UA ones and both have specific ones/areas for First class, though UA might not anymore).


Thanks!  That's good to hear.  I'm flying Premium Economy, so that gives me access to most of ANA's Lounges.  I'm going to have to find out what is available to me for the United Airlines portions, especially the 6.5 hour layover at LAX!   

Sayhello


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

calypso726 said:


> Our ABD date is 9/29-10/9 with the ABD TDL/TDS post stay 10/9-10/11 and we are adding 2 extra nights to that on our own. I went to the TDR site to see what attractions will be closed while we are there. Journey to the Center of the Earth will be closed AGAIN. This is the second time we are going to TDL/TDS after an ABD and the second time that the ride will be closed for refurb. Aaarrrghh! Looks like we will have to plan another trip after the expansions are complete.


     First of all you guys are on our ABD so hello again as we get closer.    I was in mourning all yesterday when I found out about the maintenance on Journey.   We are going to TDR the week before our ABD starts just got all our room packages squared away.   I get that rides need to be worked on... it just really makes no sense that it’s going to be down 3 months Summer and Halloween (which watching trends of maintenance I’ve never see it be down).   I truely hope it’s something dire that is a safety hazard (which is what I’m telling myself to feel better). While I’d love to dream and say we’ll definitely be back... there’s a whole world to explore.    Just wanted to vent that out.     I know the trip will still be epic and amazing Journey or not.      And just getting to Japan will be another bucket list activity achieved


----------



## Mathmagicland

WeLoveABD said:


> I have read there are ATM issues-- need to have a Japanese account etc. True?


I found this note about ATMs in Japan in our AbD trip booklet - 

Many ATMs in Japan do not accept cards issued outside of Japan.  Exceptions include ATMs found in 7-11, Family Mart, or Lawson convenience stores as well as post offices, airports, and some major department stores.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> especially the 6.5 hour layover at LAX!


LAX has a relatively new international terminal, within the the last 2-3 years. I’ve explored it a bit when I had time before other flights. It is light, airy, spacious ( all compared to the rest of LAX) and has several restaurants and  shops to explore if you want to get out of the lounges for a bit.  Seems like it is set up for longer stays either arrivals before flights or waiting for connections. Not sure which airline you are taking out of LA to back home; if time allows, you might want to try spending some of your layover time there rather than in the other terminals.


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> So I'm running an opinion poll...
> 
> So WWYD?
> 
> Sayhello



I use a car service.  It’s more expensive, but it’s also more convenient.  I’ve used Uber’s before too, but depending on where you live, getting a Uber super early in the morning sometimes isn’t predictable. So if you do use Uber, schedule it. I’ve also gotten a hotel room.  But in this particular case I’d arrange a driver.  We have one now that I’ve known and used for years so it becomes pretty easy arranging the transfers.



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> To answer your earlier question, we are on the June 2nd departure.  Our package just arrived and I am getting excited for the trip!



Cool!  We’ve been out of town for a couple weeks.  It will be exciting to open up the box 



Mathmagicland said:


> I found this note about ATMs in Japan in our AbD trip booklet -
> 
> Many ATMs in Japan do not accept cards issued outside of Japan.  Exceptions include ATMs found in 7-11, Family Mart, or Lawson convenience stores as well as post offices, airports, and some major department stores.



Interesting.  Has anyone contacted our first hotel in Kyoto to see what they say?  I almost always get cash from ATMs when traveling abroad.


----------



## WeLoveABD

Mathmagicland said:


> I found this note about ATMs in Japan in our AbD trip booklet -
> 
> Many ATMs in Japan do not accept cards issued outside of Japan.  Exceptions include ATMs found in 7-11, Family Mart, or Lawson convenience stores as well as post offices, airports, and some major department stores.


Yup, that was one of my sources on this topic!


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> The only good flight that I could get to Japan leaves really pretty early in the morning (for me!).  It leaves at 8:45am, which means leaving for the airport at 6am at the latest.  Well, absolutely *no-one* is available to take me to the airport that early in the day!  So I'm weighing my odds.  I could drive myself to the airport; but I'm not the best driver that early in the morning, plus long term parking for the 16 days I'm going to be gone could end up rather steep.  Folks have suggested Uber or Lyft, but, honestly, I'm pretty leery about getting in a total stranger's car at 6am in the morning.  What can I say, that's just me.  I could take a taxi; also a pretty expensive option, and one that makes me a bit nervous, because I've had taxis just not show up a couple of times.  So the option that I was left with, which is also not the cheapest option, is to get a hotel room near the airport.  I could have someone drop me off there the night before, relax for the evening, then shuttle to the airport in the morning.  Sort of start my vacation a bit early.  It also has the advantage of lessening that morning-of stress of last minute packing.  I'd already be all packed; all I'd need to do is re-pack whatever I took out the evening before and that morning, and be on my way.  It's not cheap, but it does have it's attractions.



I would echo the advice to schedule an Uber for a specific time. My mom's done several solo earlier than that and she's had good experiences.  They do have some safety features built into the app also: "Share your trip details with a friend. While en route, tap “Share status” in the app to share your driver’s name, photo, license plate, and location with a friend or family member. They can track your trip and see your ETA without downloading the Uber app."


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> I found this note about ATMs in Japan in our AbD trip booklet -
> 
> Many ATMs in Japan do not accept cards issued outside of Japan.  Exceptions include ATMs found in 7-11, Family Mart, or Lawson convenience stores as well as post offices, airports, and some major department stores.





WeLoveABD said:


> Yup, that was one of my sources on this topic!





Cousin Orville said:


> Interesting.  Has anyone contacted our first hotel in Kyoto to see what they say?  I almost always get cash from ATMs when traveling abroad.


Well, shoot.  That's going to take some re-thinking.  I'm used to using the ATM when I need cash, especially at the end, for the Adventure Guide tips.  I'm not a fan of shlepping that much cash around with me anymore.    I believe I read that 7-11's are all over the place, though.



Mathmagicland said:


> LAX has a relatively new international terminal, within the the last 2-3 years. I’ve explored it a bit when I had time before other flights. It is light, airy, spacious ( all compared to the rest of LAX) and has several restaurants and  shops to explore if you want to get out of the lounges for a bit.  Seems like it is set up for longer stays either arrivals before flights or waiting for connections. Not sure which airline you are taking out of LA to back home; if time allows, you might want to try spending some of your layover time there rather than in the other terminals.


I haven't flown internationally out of LAX since I was in college, and that was a LONG time ago!    Thanks.  I'll definitely keep this in mind during my 6.5 hour ordeal!  



Cousin Orville said:


> I use a car service.  It’s more expensive, but it’s also more convenient.  I’ve used Uber’s before too, but depending on where you live, getting a Uber super early in the morning sometimes isn’t predictable. So if you do use Uber, schedule it. I’ve also gotten a hotel room.  But in this particular case I’d arrange a driver.  We have one now that I’ve known and used for years so it becomes pretty easy arranging the transfers.


I'll have to see what I can find in the way of a car service.  That does sound like a nice way to go.



OhanaCuz said:


> I would echo the advice to schedule an Uber for a specific time. My mom's done several solo earlier than that and she's had good experiences.  They do have some safety features built into the app also: "Share your trip details with a friend. While en route, tap “Share status” in the app to share your driver’s name, photo, license plate, and location with a friend or family member. They can track your trip and see your ETA without downloading the Uber app."


I'll look into that.    Just have to find someone who can track me at 6am in the morning...  



Cousin Orville said:


> Cool!  We’ve been out of town for a couple weeks.  It will be exciting to open up the box


Oh, that's right!  You're on the June 2nd departure, also!  You're having a busy spring, aren't you!    I guess we'll probably be ships that pass in the night, as I'll be heading home from Tokyo on May 31st.  When do you guys arrive?

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> Well, shoot.  That's going to take some re-thinking.  I'm used to using the ATM when I need cash, especially at the end, for the Adventure Guide tips.  I'm not a fan of shlepping that much cash around with me anymore.    I believe I read that 7-11's are all over the place, though.



7-11's were numerous but not as numerous as Starbucks when I went!


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> Oh, that's right! You're on the June 2nd departure, also! You're having a busy spring, aren't you!  I guess we'll probably be ships that pass in the night, as I'll be heading home from Tokyo on May 31st. When do you guys arrive?



We arrive late on May 31st!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Cousin Orville said:


> We arrive late on May 31st!



We arrive either on the 30th (I'm hoping for this day) or 31st!  Do you have any plans for June 1st?  I booked a private photographer for a few hours for dd's informal grad pics, then a guide (a friend of the photographer's) for the remainder of the day! I have read such nice things about Kyoto -- I'm glad we are arriving a bit early.


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> So far, I haven't been able to find anything I can cover with points.  Most either have no reward nights available or are too far away to be worth it.  But I *am* looking at that option.



I don't recall if you have one of the Chase Ultimate Reward earning cards that has an annual fee like Sapphire Preferred or Sapphire Reserve. If you do, you can use Ultimate Reward points to pay for a hotel even if they don't have award nights. You just book it through the Chase Ultimate Rewards portal and use points to pay.


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> We arrive either on the 30th (I'm hoping for this day) or 31st!  Do you have any plans for June 1st?  I booked a private photographer for a few hours for dd's informal grad pics, then a guide (a friend of the photographer's) for the remainder of the day! I have read such nice things about Kyoto -- I'm glad we are arriving a bit early.



The only definite plan is Kate and I are eating at Kikunoi for dinner on the 1st.  It's a traditional kaiseki meal that Kyoto is known for.  Otherwise, we have a few temples and the Gion district that we want to visit.  There's


----------



## calypso726

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> First of all you guys are on our ABD so hello again as we get closer.    I was in mourning all yesterday when I found out about the maintenance on Journey.   We are going to TDR the week before our ABD starts just got all our room packages squared away.   I get that rides need to be worked on... it just really makes no sense that it’s going to be down 3 months Summer and Halloween (which watching trends of maintenance I’ve never see it be down).   I truely hope it’s something dire that is a safety hazard (which is what I’m telling myself to feel better). While I’d love to dream and say we’ll definitely be back... there’s a whole world to explore.    Just wanted to vent that out.     I know the trip will still be epic and amazing Journey or not.      And just getting to Japan will be another bucket list activity achieved



Hi! I thought about booking room packages for the post stay but we want to try for a Harbor View Room again. My understanding is that none of the room packages come with option for a Harbor View room. 

I thought when we visited last year that we'd just be crossing off the rest of our visit every Disney park in the world list. We knew fairly quickly we'd be coming back every few years. Scotland is another country we go back to nearly every year. There are some places that I just fall in love with and want to revisit. That said, we still go check out new places each year. The bucket list doesn't ever seem to get shorter. The more I cross off the list, the more I wind up adding to it. 

I do think this trip will be phenomenal! The Disney parks are icing on the cake.


----------



## OhanaCuz

calypso726 said:


> I thought when we visited last year that we'd just be crossing off the rest of our visit every Disney park in the world list. We knew fairly quickly we'd be coming back every few years. Scotland is another country we go back to nearly every year. There are some places that I just fall in love with and want to revisit. That said, we still go check out new places each year. The bucket list doesn't ever seem to get shorter. The more I cross off the list, the more I wind up adding to it.



The Beauty and Beast ride TDR is getting looks crazy good.


----------



## calypso726

OhanaCuz said:


> The Beauty and Beast ride TDR is getting looks crazy good.



It does! It adds to the incentive to go back again.


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> We arrive late on May 31st!


So we will be ships that pass in the night!  Darn!  I will get to meet you guys one of these days!  



calypso726 said:


> I don't recall if you have one of the Chase Ultimate Reward earning cards that has an annual fee like Sapphire Preferred or Sapphire Reserve. If you do, you can use Ultimate Reward points to pay for a hotel even if they don't have award nights. You just book it through the Chase Ultimate Rewards portal and use points to pay.


I do, but I used all my Ultimate Reward points to help pay for my Final payment for the ABD.    So none of those to use right now!  Just IHG points.

I arrive late on the 18th, and have set up a "Lunch with a Local" in Kyoto for the 19th.  The woman it's with has a cooking school, and does these cooking demonstrations/lunches in her studio with a small group of people.  I'm really looking forward to it!

Sayhello


----------



## calypso726

sayhello said:


> I do, but I used all my Ultimate Reward points to help pay for my Final payment for the ABD.    So none of those to use right now!  Just IHG points.
> 
> I arrive late on the 18th, and have set up a "Lunch with a Local" in Kyoto for the 19th.  The woman it's with has a cooking school, and does these cooking demonstrations/lunches in her studio with a small group of people.  I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> Sayhello



Ah, makes sense  

Oh that sounds really neat! Great idea.


----------



## RhiannonGator

sayhello said:


> Well, shoot. That's going to take some re-thinking. I'm used to using the ATM when I need cash, especially at the end, for the Adventure Guide tips. I'm not a fan of shlepping that much cash around with me anymore.  I believe I read that 7-11's are all over the place, though.



Honestly all - please don't stress about the ATMs! It is absolutely true that you cannot withdraw money at just any ATM, but the convenience stores are absolutely everywhere. (And they are a legitimate place to get some food if you want something fast! They'll heat it up for you and you can eat it there.) I live 2 miles from work and pass at least 8! There are ATMs at the airport that you can use if you worried about needing yen right away. Some non-convenience store ATMs are usable, usually in popular tourist spots - they advertise "International ATM." 
Many places do take card now but a lot of smaller eateries still only take yen, as well as some shops. This is definitely not a place you need to be nervous about carrying cash on you.
Something you may want to consider when deciding how much to pull out - most ATM will charge fee of 108yen for 10,000, 216yen for 20k, and maxes out at 216 if you go higher. So if you know you'll need it, you save a bit by minimizing withdrawals. Oh and some will give you a "partial change" option!! This will give you 10,000 of your withdrawal in 1000 bills, instead of getting all 10,000 bills! (This is now something my husband and I yell at each other when going to ATM - "don't forget the partial change!")


----------



## Mathmagicland

RhiannonGator said:


> Honestly all - please don't stress about the ATMs! It is absolutely true that you cannot withdraw money at just any ATM, but the convenience stores are absolutely everywhere. (And they are a legitimate place to get some food if you want something fast! They'll heat it up for you and you can eat it there.) I live 2 miles from work and pass at least 8! There are ATMs at the airport that you can use if you worried about needing yen right away. Some non-convenience store ATMs are usable, usually in popular tourist spots - they advertise "International ATM."
> Many places do take card now but a lot of smaller eateries still only take yen, as well as some shops. This is definitely not a place you need to be nervous about carrying cash on you.
> Something you may want to consider when deciding how much to pull out - most ATM will charge fee of 108yen for 10,000, 216yen for 20k, and maxes out at 216 if you go higher. So if you know you'll need it, you save a bit by minimizing withdrawals. Oh and some will give you a "partial change" option!! This will give you 10,000 of your withdrawal in 1000 bills, instead of getting all 10,000 bills! (This is now something my husband and I yell at each other when going to ATM - "don't forget the partial change!")


Thanks so much for this info!  One question back for you - is the withdrawal limit set by the card being used for the withdrawal or it is set by machine or Japan ATM Policy.


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

calypso726 said:


> Hi! I thought about booking room packages for the post stay but we want to try for a Harbor View Room again. My understanding is that none of the room packages come with option for a Harbor View room.
> 
> I thought when we visited last year that we'd just be crossing off the rest of our visit every Disney park in the world list. We knew fairly quickly we'd be coming back every few years. Scotland is another country we go back to nearly every year. There are some places that I just fall in love with and want to revisit. That said, we still go check out new places each year. The bucket list doesn't ever seem to get shorter. The more I cross off the list, the more I wind up adding to it.
> 
> I do think this trip will be phenomenal! The Disney parks are icing on the cake.



You can get side harbor view rooms... not the balcony ones...  but from what I understand in the package we got we are on the Porto Side.    They go very quickly too.   I had to be on at 6 months 11 AM Japan Time.

Something to think about if you are still interested... because the ABD add on is insanely expensive.   We did 2 nights with one package (many attractions) and 2 nights with the other package (entertainment) ... total was 5 grand for all 4 nights.


----------



## sayhello

RhiannonGator said:


> Honestly all - please don't stress about the ATMs! It is absolutely true that you cannot withdraw money at just any ATM, but the convenience stores are absolutely everywhere. (And they are a legitimate place to get some food if you want something fast! They'll heat it up for you and you can eat it there.) I live 2 miles from work and pass at least 8! There are ATMs at the airport that you can use if you worried about needing yen right away. Some non-convenience store ATMs are usable, usually in popular tourist spots - they advertise "International ATM."
> Many places do take card now but a lot of smaller eateries still only take yen, as well as some shops. This is definitely not a place you need to be nervous about carrying cash on you.
> Something you may want to consider when deciding how much to pull out - most ATM will charge fee of 108yen for 10,000, 216yen for 20k, and maxes out at 216 if you go higher. So if you know you'll need it, you save a bit by minimizing withdrawals. Oh and some will give you a "partial change" option!! This will give you 10,000 of your withdrawal in 1000 bills, instead of getting all 10,000 bills! (This is now something my husband and I yell at each other when going to ATM - "don't forget the partial change!")


Thank you!  This is very useful information!  

Sayhello


----------



## ChrisFL

I will say 7-11's ATM's are usually the best to find...also apparently post offices have ATM's that are international card friendly.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> I just realized I needed different adapters for Japan, and bought those!


Hi @sayhello - quick question what sort of different adapters did you get?  It was my understanding that on Japan we could use our 2-prong plugs but 3 prong grounded plugs would not work.


----------



## RhiannonGator

Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks so much for this info!  One question back for you - is the withdrawal limit set by the card being used for the withdrawal or it is set by machine or Japan ATM Policy.



It varies by machine. I’ve been able to withdraw 60k yen because my atm limit is $600, but I’ve also been limited to 50k by the machine (and it was truly the atm, because I immediately withdrew another 10k because I needed it). 
I find Family Mart typically given me a slightly better exchange rate than 7-11 - yes I tested the same day haha! Not enough to go out of your way, but if they are across from each other I’ll go over to Family Mart. And I’ve only seen 7-11 offer the 1000 bills for a 10k withdrawal only, where some Family Mart have the partial change.


----------



## sayhello

Mathmagicland said:


> Hi @sayhello - quick question what sort of different adapters did you get?  It was my understanding that on Japan we could use our 2-prong plugs but 3 prong grounded plugs would not work.


I've been told that some places, the outlets may not accommodate plugs that have one prong wider than the other.  So the adapters I got can handle both 3-prong grounded plugs and two-prong with one prong wider and go down to 2 prongs of the same size.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

To those heading out to the inaugural Japan ABD, safe travels and ENJOY!!  So excited for you and so excited to hear about your trip!!

Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> To those heading out to the inaugural Japan ABD, safe travels and ENJOY!!  So excited for you and so excited to hear about your trip!!
> 
> Sayhello


Arigato!    Finishing the last of the packing this morning...


----------



## Mathmagicland

For those of us who have been on this planning journey to get to today’s departure - 

I said I’d do a trip report, and I am going to try to post as I go, following @calypso726.  So here is the link to it with the first post, which is a summary of the helpful to me planning tools.  I wanted to get it started before I left.  I’m posting the link only here until it is finished, then I will share with the AbD trip report thread. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/abd-japan-april-2019-inaugural-trip.3744594/

Next post will be from Japan


----------



## ChrisFL

Don't forget, the exchange rate is good and it's easy to calculate prices of things, just add a decimal point and it will be close to what you'd see in dollar amounts, because it's nearly 100 to 1  (currently it's 90 to 1)


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

Update: my niece's fiance just called me and told me that my niece called off the wedding on Saturday.  Very, very sad.

I'm about to try to change our flight back to Toronto to give us a few more days in Tokyo.

I have already changed our flights -- we are leaving on Monday, June 17th.  I also booked 3 nights at the Park Hyatt Tokyo after Disney.  

We will do 2 nights / 3 days at Disney, then leave for Tokyo for 3 more nights.  This works out perfectly because I really wanted to spend more time in Tokyo.  I had thought about spending another night at Disney, but I read that the parks get super busy on weekends and I am not partial to crowds, so this works out better for us.

I was able to get a park king suite using points & cash for 3 nights, so this will be a nice treat!  

I do feel terrible for my brother and his family.  Can't be easy.  Probably why he hasn't told me.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

So . . . I’m on the inaugural trip, but you’d never know it. We’re only a couple days into the Adventure, and things are going great. I think everyone is going to be happy with this Adventure. I’m probably not going to do a trip report, but I’m posting a few pictures every day on my Instagram feed, if you want to follow along!  @markaslagle  I’m trying not to post anything that would be a spoiler.


----------



## OhanaCuz

NashSmartGuy said:


> So . . . I’m on the inaugural trip, but you’d never know it. We’re only a couple days into the Adventure, and things are going great. I think everyone is going to be happy with this Adventure. I’m probably not going to do a trip report, but I’m posting a few pictures every day on my Instagram feed, if you want to follow along!  @markaslagle  I’m trying not to post anything that would be a spoiler.


 
I like that pin!


----------



## Mathmagicland

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> Update: my niece's fiance just called me and told me that my niece called off the wedding on Saturday.  Very, very sad.
> 
> I'm about to try to change our flight back to Toronto to give us a few more days in Tokyo.
> 
> I have already changed our flights -- we are leaving on Monday, June 17th.  I also booked 3 nights at the Park Hyatt Tokyo after Disney.
> 
> We will do 2 nights / 3 days at Disney, then leave for Tokyo for 3 more nights.  This works out perfectly because I really wanted to spend more time in Tokyo.  I had thought about spending another night at Disney, but I read that the parks get super busy on weekends and I am not partial to crowds, so this works out better for us.
> 
> I was able to get a park king suite using points & cash for 3 nights, so this will be a nice treat!
> 
> I do feel terrible for my brother and his family.  Can't be easy.  Probably why he hasn't told me.


I’m very sorry for your niece and family, but on the flip side happy for you that you are able to extend your Japan trip to do the additional things you’d like


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

Wondering how the inaugural trip is going now.    Just super excited for you all.


----------



## sayhello

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> Wondering how the inaugural trip is going now.    Just super excited for you all.


Check @Mathmagicland's Trip Report:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/abd-japan-april-2019-inaugural-trip.3744594/

Sayhello


----------



## WeLoveABD

Going great! Mathmagicland's report is pretty comprehensive. I'll probably do a short tips/summary when we are back in the States. The ABD reps are paying close attention-- minor tweaks to happen, but overall this is a very immersive trip and jam-packed!


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> Going great! Mathmagicland's report is pretty comprehensive. I'll probably do a short tips/summary when we are back in the States. The ABD reps are paying close attention-- minor tweaks to happen, but overall this is a very immersive trip and jam-packed!


Yay!  So glad it's going well!    Have they told you what the tweaks are going to be?  

Sayhello


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> Yay!  So glad it's going well!    Have they told you what the tweaks are going to be?
> 
> Sayhello


Better headsets for one (it has been hard to hear the local local guides-- need to stand near them to catch everything as the listening devices don't pick up the guide voice very well-- and to get away from the chatter of some guests who either gave up on the headset or just ignore the guides).  Overall I have been very impressed with the thought that went into the itinerary.


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> Better headsets for one (it has been hard to hear the local local guides-- need to stand near them to catch everything as the listening devices don't pick up the guide voice very well-- and to get away from the chatter of some guests who either gave up on the headset or just ignore the guides).  Overall I have been very impressed with the thought that went into the itinerary.


Yay!    I am *SO* excited to hear more when you get back!

Sayhello


----------



## NashSmartGuy

I don’t really want to do a full trip report. I think it’s better for you to experience the Adventure on your own without spoilers. I did want to share a few observations and tips from the trip which may not be in the brochure. I hope you all find these useful. 

-No international travel adapters are needed at any of the hotels.  They also all have good free WiFi available. 

-The onsens in Takayama (and other hotels) are totally nude. No swimsuits or tattoos are permitted. There are separate areas for men and women.  You are expected to bathe nude and publicly before getting into the onsen. 

-There is a 4 hour bus ride from Kyoto to Takayama. There is a quick break halfway through. 

-The outdoor temperatures consistently feels at least 10 degrees warmer than reported on The Weather Channel.  Humidity is usually high.  This was April, so I can only imagine how warm it’s going to be later in the year. 

-Some people dressed up for a couple of the nicer dinners out, but you certainly don’t have to dress up for anything on the trip. 

-Trash cans are not common in public restrooms and on the street. You take all your trash with you and dispose of it in your hotel or on the bus. 

-Napkins and paper towels are not common in restaurants and restrooms.  Public restrooms may have hand dryers or nothing at all.  You are usually given a large wet wipe at restaurants before a meal. 

-All hotel toilets, and many of those in public restrooms, have heated seats with bidet/wash functions. 

-We had to pack an overnight bag between Takayama and Odwara, because our large bags were sent directly to The Peninsula Tokyo from Takayama.  This may change due to a lot of negative feedback from the group. 

-There is an over 5 hour bus ride between Takayama and Odwara.  In fact, you’ll be spending a lot of time on a bus on this trip. 

-There are a lot of restaurants and activities where you have to remove your shoes. It’s best to wear socks every day. 

-You will never be cold anywhere. The Japanese seem to keep buildings warm.

-The Japanese people are kind, considerate, and very orderly. Everything runs precisely on time. I really enjoyed this part of their culture. It was even like that in the theme parks. Imagine going to the Magic Kingdom where people wait patiently for their turn for everything and children aren’t screaming. Most children were not in strollers, either. It was very nice.


----------



## WeLoveABD

NashSmartGuy said:


> I don’t really want to do a full trip report. I think it’s better for you to experience the Adventure on your own without spoilers. I did want to share a few observations and tips from the trip which may not be in the brochure. I hope you all find these useful.
> 
> -No international travel adapters are needed at any of the hotels.  They also all have good free WiFi available.
> 
> -The onsens in Takayama (and other hotels) are totally nude. No swimsuits or tattoos are permitted. There are separate areas for men and women.  You are expected to bathe nude and publicly before getting into the onsen.
> 
> -There is a 4 hour bus ride from Kyoto to Takayama. There is a quick break halfway through.
> 
> -The outdoor temperatures consistently feels at least 10 degrees warmer than reported on The Weather Channel.  Humidity is usually high.  This was April, so I can only imagine how warm it’s going to be later in the year.
> 
> -Some people dressed up for a couple of the nicer dinners out, but you certainly don’t have to dress up for anything on the trip.
> 
> -Trash cans are not common in public restrooms and on the street. You take all your trash with you and dispose of it in your hotel or on the bus.
> 
> -Napkins and paper towels are not common in restaurants and restrooms.  Public restrooms may have hand dryers or nothing at all.  You are usually given a large wet wipe at restaurants before a meal.
> 
> -All hotel toilets, and many of those in public restrooms, have heated seats with bidet/wash functions.
> 
> -We had to pack an overnight bag between Takayama and Odwara, because our large bags were sent directly to The Peninsula Tokyo from Takayama.  This may change due to a lot of negative feedback from the group.
> 
> -There is an over 5 hour bus ride between Takayama and Odwara.  In fact, you’ll be spending a lot of time on a bus on this trip.
> 
> -There are a lot of restaurants and activities where you have to remove your shoes. It’s best to wear socks every day.
> 
> -You will never be cold anywhere. The Japanese seem to keep buildings warm.
> 
> -The Japanese people are kind, considerate, and very orderly. Everything runs precisely on time. I really enjoyed this part of their culture. It was even like that in the theme parks. Imagine going to the Magic Kingdom where people wait patiently for their turn for everything and children aren’t screaming. Most children were not in strollers, either. It was very nice.


I would only add that the onsen was an interesting experience-- I heard that the guides found one in town that allowed tattoos. As for socjs-- we carried a pair in our backpack, so never really worried about that. Definitely get to DisneySea if you have never been-- amazing detail!  As for long bus rides, not much can be done about that-- interesting sites along the way, and seeing more of the country well worth it!  Great trip-- very curious to see what gets tweaked, and how the family trips work out.


----------



## sayhello

NashSmartGuy said:


> I don’t really want to do a full trip report. I think it’s better for you to experience the Adventure on your own without spoilers. I did want to share a few observations and tips from the trip which may not be in the brochure. I hope you all find these useful.
> 
> -No international travel adapters are needed at any of the hotels.  They also all have good free WiFi available.
> 
> -The onsens in Takayama (and other hotels) are totally nude. No swimsuits or tattoos are permitted. There are separate areas for men and women.  You are expected to bathe nude and publicly before getting into the onsen.
> 
> -There is a 4 hour bus ride from Kyoto to Takayama. There is a quick break halfway through.
> 
> -The outdoor temperatures consistently feels at least 10 degrees warmer than reported on The Weather Channel.  Humidity is usually high.  This was April, so I can only imagine how warm it’s going to be later in the year.
> 
> -Some people dressed up for a couple of the nicer dinners out, but you certainly don’t have to dress up for anything on the trip.
> 
> -Trash cans are not common in public restrooms and on the street. You take all your trash with you and dispose of it in your hotel or on the bus.
> 
> -Napkins and paper towels are not common in restaurants and restrooms.  Public restrooms may have hand dryers or nothing at all.  You are usually given a large wet wipe at restaurants before a meal.
> 
> -All hotel toilets, and many of those in public restrooms, have heated seats with bidet/wash functions.
> 
> -We had to pack an overnight bag between Takayama and Odwara, because our large bags were sent directly to The Peninsula Tokyo from Takayama.  This may change due to a lot of negative feedback from the group.
> 
> -There is an over 5 hour bus ride between Takayama and Odwara.  In fact, you’ll be spending a lot of time on a bus on this trip.
> 
> -There are a lot of restaurants and activities where you have to remove your shoes. It’s best to wear socks every day.
> 
> -You will never be cold anywhere. The Japanese seem to keep buildings warm.
> 
> -The Japanese people are kind, considerate, and very orderly. Everything runs precisely on time. I really enjoyed this part of their culture. It was even like that in the theme parks. Imagine going to the Magic Kingdom where people wait patiently for their turn for everything and children aren’t screaming. Most children were not in strollers, either. It was very nice.


Thanks for all the info!  It's very useful.  Guess I'll return those adapters I bought.  

Did you encounter any squatty toilets like they have in China?  Someone told me they were common, and I'm not sure I'm mentally prepared for that!

I hope they change the overnight bag thing in time for my trip.  I never do well with that kind of thing!

Everyone says the same thing about the Japanese people!  I am SO looking forward to that!



WeLoveABD said:


> I would only add that the onsen was an interesting experience-- I heard that the guides found one in town that allowed tattoos. As for socjs-- we carried a pair in our backpack, so never really worried about that. Definitely get to DisneySea if you have never been-- amazing detail!  As for long bus rides, not much can be done about that-- interesting sites along the way, and seeing more of the country well worth it!  Great trip-- very curious to see what gets tweaked, and how the family trips work out.


So you did the onsen?  What did you think, besides "interesting"?  Did most folks do it?

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> Did you encounter any squatty toilets like they have in China?  Someone told me they were common, and I'm not sure I'm mentally prepared for that!



A trick we learned is if the bathroom had squat toilets the handicapped stall usually had a western toilet.


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> Thanks for all the info!  It's very useful.  Guess I'll return those adapters I bought.
> 
> Did you encounter any squatty toilets like they have in China?  Someone told me they were common, and I'm not sure I'm mentally prepared for that!
> 
> I hope they change the overnight bag thing in time for my trip.  I never do well with that kind of thing!
> 
> Everyone says the same thing about the Japanese people!  I am SO looking forward to that!
> 
> So you did the onsen?  What did you think, besides "interesting"?  Did most folks do it?
> 
> Sayhello


I liked it-- once I got the hang of the customs involved. I think only a few if us did it. I found it very relaxing, and am glad for the experience!


----------



## NashSmartGuy

I didn’t do the onsen. I just wasn’t comfortable with that setup. 

There are a mix of squatty potties and regular potties. Most bathrooms have at least one Western toilet. They are generally marked with an icon on the door.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

One other thing I forgot to mention:

All of the hotel rooms, with the exception of The Peninsula Tokyo, have twin beds. They are bigger than a US twin, but maybe smaller than a full size. In any case, you probably won’t be sleeping with your partner, except at The Peninsula Tokyo. This appears to be the standard across Japan, because we asked about it before the trip.  Embrace your inner Lucy and Ricky. 

Also, the mattresses seem to be very firm at all of the hotels.


----------



## Shiriki Utundu

We've been on ten ABD trips and this ranks right at the top.  I will be interested to see how this trip shakes out over the warmer months and how the itinerary works for families traveling with children.  All the advice and comments above seem spot on.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Shiriki Utundu said:


> We've been on ten ABD trips and this ranks right at the top.  I will be interested to see how this trip shakes out over the warmer months and how the itinerary works for families traveling with children.  All the advice and comments above seem spot on.


That is awesome to hear!!! i was a little worried after PP didn't mention that  Super helpful info though!!!


----------



## AquaDame

NashSmartGuy said:


> -Trash cans are not common in public restrooms and on the street. You take all your trash with you and dispose of it in your hotel or on the bus.



For anyone wandering on their own - you will also find trash cans in the metro stations (as well as public restrooms if you need one and don't want to pop in somewhere for a drink or food) as well as at convenience stores if you're in a pinch with something gooey that you can't carry.


----------



## WeLoveABD

AquaDame said:


> For anyone wandering on their own - you will also find trash cans in the metro stations (as well as public restrooms if you need one and don't want to pop in somewhere for a drink or food) as well as at convenience stores if you're in a pinch with something gooey that you can't carry.


And speaking of convenience stores-- the guides said food at 7-11s was pretty good, and they were right! I went for a light lunch-- lots of choices, so a good quick option. (But, you'll have trash to carry-- and most public bathrooms had hand blowers and no trash cans, so forget about that option). On the other hand, the Tokyo Disneyland and DisneySea parks had trash cans everywhere, and lots of interesting food options including flavored popcorn and "churros" made with potatoes.


----------



## OhanaCuz

WeLoveABD said:


> And speaking of convenience stores-- the guides said food at 7-11s was pretty good, and they were right! I went for a light lunch-- lots of choices, so a good quick option. (But, you'll have trash to carry-- and most public bathrooms had hand blowers and no trash cans, so forget about that option). On the other hand, the Tokyo Disneyland and DisneySea parks had trash cans everywhere, and lots of interesting food options including flavored popcorn and "churros" made with potatoes.




Yesssss!  Get the gyoza sausage bun also.

https://tdrexplorer.com/gyoza-sausage-bun-review/


----------



## sayhello

Does anybody know if HBO is available in Japan?  The chance of me going from May 19th to June 2nd without someone spoiling the final episode for me is probably pretty miniscule.  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> Does anybody know if HBO is available in Japan?  The chance of me going from May 19th to June 2nd without someone spoiling the final episode for me is probably pretty miniscule.
> 
> Sayhello



If you use HBO NOW, I think you should still be able to do this with ExpressVPN, as they have US servers you can log into.  I remember doing this a couple years ago and it worked fine as long as there was a strong enough wifi/cellular connection.  Unless you have unlimited cellular overseas, be sure to stay on wifi.  I'll be doing this as well to catch the final GoT episodes on the long bus rides.  If you try it, let me know if the trick still works.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Check out this Conde Nast article about the most beautiful places in Japan.  It's pretty much our ABD itinerary!


----------



## Mathmagicland

@sayhello - I only checked the TV listings in Kyoto & there was no HBO at that hotel.


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> If you use HBO Go, I think you should still be able to do this with ExpressVPN, as they have US servers you can log into.  I remember doing this a couple years ago and it worked fine as long as there was a strong enough wifi/cellular connection.  Unless you have unlimited cellular overseas, be sure to stay on wifi.  I'll be doing this as well to catch the final GoT episodes on the long bus rides.  If you try it, let me know if the trick still works.


Thanks!  I have HBO Now, which is the independent streaming service.  I was toying with the idea of getting ExpressVPN again (I had it for China because it was *necessary*!)  I'll let you know what happens.



Mathmagicland said:


> @sayhello - I only checked the TV listings in Kyoto & there was no HBO at that hotel.


Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## distravel

sayhello said:


> Does anybody know if HBO is available in Japan?  The chance of me going from May 19th to June 2nd without someone spoiling the final episode for me is probably pretty miniscule.
> 
> Sayhello



I will be in Ireland for the last two episodes of Game of Thrones and have the same concerns as you. I have tested my HBO GO App using my Express VPN connected to various USA cities without any problems. Just don't forget your passwords. 

Enjoy Japan!!! We will heading there with ABD at the end of September.


----------



## sayhello

distravel said:


> I will be in Ireland for the last two episodes of Game of Thrones and have the same concerns as you. I have tested my HBO GO App using my Express VPN connected to various USA cities without any problems. Just don't forget your passwords.
> 
> Enjoy Japan!!! We will heading there with ABD at the end of September.


Cool, thanks!  I'd hate to make it all the way through 8 seasons and have someone spoil the very ending for me!   

Sayhello


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I’m leaving for a three week British Isles/Faroes cruise on Wednesday and I’m doubtful I’ll have the bandwidth to be able to watch. I am going to have to stay away from all social media! DD19 returned to Uni in England on Saturday and was threatening to drop out when she couldn’t find HBO. Fortunately the crisis was averted when she realized it was on Now TV


----------



## sayhello

So I'm supposed to have the same Adventure Guides as the inaugural trip for my departure (James & Tomomi).    Did either of them take Paypal or Venmo or something, or did you end up tipping them both in cash?  Did you give James USD or Yen?  I assume Yen for Tomomi?

Thanks!
Sayhello


----------



## Mathmagicland

sayhello said:


> So I'm supposed to have the same Adventure Guides as the inaugural trip for my departure (James & Tomomi).    Did either of them take Paypal or Venmo or something, or did you end up tipping them both in cash?  Did you give James USD or Yen?  I assume Yen for Tomomi?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sayhello


I think you will like them, both were awesome.  I gave them cash, US dollars for both as did not want to have to try to figure out the yen equivalent to give them the same.  I didn’t ask if they took PayPal; when we got the AbD duffle at checkin there were two of the gratuity envelopes and no mention of PayPal,


----------



## WeLoveABD

Mathmagicland said:


> I think you will like them, both were awesome.  I gave them cash, US dollars for both as did not want to have to try to figure out the yen equivalent to give them the same.  I didn’t ask if they took PayPal; when we got the AbD duffle at checkin there were two of the gratuity envelopes and no mention of PayPal,


We did the same-- US currency. We thought about Yen, but figured both guides either have bank accounts in Japan or will return to work for Disney in the states, so had options for the cash and probably not a big conversion loss. I wouldn't sweat it.  Another upside to carrying the tip money (safely stored in the room safe) is having an emergency fund you could dip into if needed-- and if that happened, go to an ATM at the end of the trip for tip money.


----------



## sayhello

WeLoveABD said:


> We did the same-- US currency. We thought about Yen, but figured both guides either have bank accounts in Japan or will return to work for Disney in the states, so had options for the cash and probably not a big conversion loss. I wouldn't sweat it.  Another upside to carrying the tip money (safely stored in the room safe) is having an emergency fund you could dip into if needed-- and if that happened, go to an ATM at the end of the trip for tip money.


That's a very good point!  Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## NashSmartGuy

Both James and Tomomi accepted their gratuities by PayPal.  I don't like carrying large amounts of cash, so we only withdrew what we needed from ATMs at 7-11's for souvenirs and incidentals.  I would guess that we spent around $250 in cash over the course of the trip and the rest was on credit cards, which were accepted a lot of places.  Visa was the most preferred card, but a lot of places took American Express, including the Tokyo Disney Resort.  Vending machines are everywhere, and generally take coins.  Most drinks ranged from 120-160 yen.


----------



## sayhello

NashSmartGuy said:


> Both James and Tomomi accepted their gratuities by PayPal.  I don't like carrying large amounts of cash, so we only withdrew what we needed from ATMs at 7-11's for souvenirs and incidentals.  I would guess that we spent around $250 in cash over the course of the trip and the rest was on credit cards, which were accepted a lot of places.  Visa was the most preferred card, but a lot of places took American Express, including the Tokyo Disney Resort.  Vending machines are everywhere, and generally take coins.  Most drinks ranged from 120-160 yen.


Yay!!  Thank you so much for that!  I'm very happy not to have to shlep cash around, and just give my Guides the money they deserve with no muss or fuss!  

Did they give you their Paypal information, or did you need to ask them for it?

Thanks again,
Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

Yeah I’m considering PayPal as well.   Especially now with 5 family member.  It would be new for me.


----------



## NashSmartGuy

sayhello said:


> Yay!!  Thank you so much for that!  I'm very happy not to have to shlep cash around, and just give my Guides the money they deserve with no muss or fuss!
> 
> Did they give you their Paypal information, or did you need to ask them for it?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sayhello



We just pulled them aside and asked what forms of payment they accepted, and they gave us their e-mail addresses for PayPal.


----------



## sayhello

NashSmartGuy said:


> We just pulled them aside and asked what forms of payment they accepted, and they gave us their e-mail addresses for PayPal.


Cool.  Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## disneyphx

Does anyone know if James will do the whole season? And who the US guide might be when they are running trips each week?
James was our very first ABD guide 9 years ago - it would be awesome to have him again, but don’t want to get too excited about the possibility in case it is someone else!


----------



## sayhello

disneyphx said:


> Does anyone know if James will do the whole season? And who the US guide might be when they are running trips each week?
> James was our very first ABD guide 9 years ago - it would be awesome to have him again, but don’t want to get too excited about the possibility in case it is someone else!


Some of the trips overlap, so he's not going to be able to do all of the trips.  If you call ABD, they can tell you who's currently assigned to Guide your departure.  It's always subject to change, but at least you'd have an idea.

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

I noticed this in the FAQ for Egypt.  I'm going to have to check and see if it's been added to all of the FAQs (bolding mine):



> Gratuities for your Adventure Guides may be paid in U.S dollars, local currency or *via PayPal*. Please check with your Adventure Guides for their preferred method of payment.



Sayhello

*ETA:*  Nope.  I looked at Japan, and it just said this:  The Adventure Guides gratuity can be paid in U.S dollars or local currency.


----------



## PrincessDisneyFan

Someone mentioned earlier that the guides found Onsens that allowed Tatoos… since the hotel ABD uses does not.    Did you have fellow Adventurers with Tatoos that went to these Onsens?   And how did that work?    I am one of those travelers willing to go outside my comfort zone and try new experiences.  But don't want to be the only person to have to travel off and find them.   (if that makes sense)


----------



## WeLoveABD

PrincessDisneyFan said:


> Someone mentioned earlier that the guides found Onsens that allowed Tatoos… since the hotel ABD uses does not.    Did you have fellow Adventurers with Tatoos that went to these Onsens?   And how did that work?    I am one of those travelers willing to go outside my comfort zone and try new experiences.  But don't want to be the only person to have to travel off and find them.   (if that makes sense)


I don't think anyone took them up on that offer


----------



## TarotFox

Does anyone remember what the Day One pricing for the tour was? I'm crunching some numbers in the budget for next year or maybe after that and I'd like some info to go off of before the tours get loaded.


----------



## Mathmagicland

TarotFox said:


> Does anyone remember what the Day One pricing for the tour was? I'm crunching some numbers in the budget for next year or maybe after that and I'd like some info to go off of before the tours get loaded.


As I recall, it was in the range of $10,500 to $11,500 pp for adults, depending on departure date.


----------



## calypso726

Small off topic first world problems rant here: In a few months, we will be going on the Sept 29th Japan ABD and are also doing the ABD 2 night post stay package at Disneyland Hotel in Tokyo. We are adding an additional 2 nights on our own. Last night I participated for the second night in a row, the stressful, anxiety ridden, frustrating, nail biting horror show that is booking a Harbor View room at MiraCosta in Tokyo Disney Sea. This involves making sure you already have a valid registered an account with TDR  Calling your credit card and letting them know you will be making a purchase in Japan  Using a MC over Visa in case the website prompts you to call for verification  Doing a practice run before your booking window opens up so you know what to expect  Copying the URL from your practice run, putting in a text generator and changing the date in the URL to your real date to get to the page faster  Being on your computer and ready before 11 am Tokyo time  Entering your edited URL  Clicking refresh at the exact moment the time turns from 9:59 pm ET to 10 pm ET  Doing this EVERY night you wish to stay in this room type because it can ONLY be booked ONE. NIGHT. AT. A. TIME.  

I am happy to say that I was successful in securing the first night of the on our own stay in a MiraCosta Harbor View room two nights ago. Last night, I was able to pull up the room immediately and when I hit reserve the next screen would give me a not available to book zero results pop up. This happened a subsequent FOUR separate times over the span of an hour and a half of refreshing all FOUR times   

Luckily, my TA was up booking rooms at Disneyland Hotel for other friends of ours traveling with us. Between her and DH scrambling we were able to get a reservation for that night, just not at MiraCosta. Instead it is back at the Disneyland Hotel in a Alice in Wonderland themed character room.  So now, we have 2 nights with ABD add on at Tokyo's Disneyland Hotel, then we get to spend one night at the much coveted MiraCosta Harbor View Room, then we have to go back to the Disneyland hotel ... like a peasant  (kidding, I'm borrowing a phrase from the Budget Board credit card thread which some of you are on and will get the inside joke).

For those wondering why anyone would go through this ordeal, here is Fantasmic at Tokyo Disney Sea filmed from our room last year with my iPhone. *https://tinyurl.com/y3uhojrh*


----------



## OhanaCuz

calypso726 said:


> For those wondering why anyone would go through this ordeal, here is Fantasmic at Tokyo Disney Sea filmed from our room last year with my iPhone.



Not wondering at all because I love TDS, but that sounds like an absolute nightmare.  I'm baffled by the one night at a time system they have.  If I ever go back to Tokyo I'm going to dread doing this but I would do it!


----------



## Cousin Orville

@calypso726 glad you were able to secure the night at the Harbor View!  So, what's the pro tip for getting the most out of it?  Tour the parks as usual and be back for Fantasmic?  Looks like your close enough to hear all the music, right?  No need to pipe in the music through your TV like the Contemporary at WDW?

We didn't book post nights through ABD.  It was crazy expensive for a family of 5.  We booked a 2 night DL Beauty and the Beast Room package, 1 night room only Miracosta Harbor View, and a 2 night package Miracosta Piazza View.

Also, do you just take the Disney transfers from the park back to the airport?

Trying to get a reservation at Magellan's is crazy too.  It's really the only table service restaurant I'm interested in.  I was a couple minutes late when reservations opened last night.  They had plenty of tables for 2, but not 5.  We have 4 more nights, so we'll try our best!


----------



## CaliKris

@Cousin Orville it may be tricky to get reservations for 5.  I would try calling if you continue to have a problem.  There are people that speak English answering the phones.  The word for English is Eigo (pronounced Eggo - like let go of my Eggo.).

If someone speaking Japanese answers the phone, I just say Eggo Han-Ah-See-Mas Kah? (all a's pronounced ah)  Do you speak English?  This has helped me many times.  A useful phrase to know.  If they don't speak English, they will find someone who does.


----------



## Cousin Orville

@CaliKris Thanks!!  I’ll try to get on the website on time tonight, but if that fails I’ll give them a call.  My guess is there’s just very few 5/6 top tables.


----------



## calypso726

Cousin Orville said:


> @calypso726 glad you were able to secure the night at the Harbor View!  So, what's the pro tip for getting the most out of it?  Tour the parks as usual and be back for Fantasmic?  Looks like your close enough to hear all the music, right?  No need to pipe in the music through your TV like the Contemporary at WDW?
> 
> We didn't book post nights through ABD.  It was crazy expensive for a family of 5.  We booked a 2 night DL Beauty and the Beast Room package, 1 night room only Miracosta Harbor View, and a 2 night package Miracosta Piazza View.
> 
> Also, do you just take the Disney transfers from the park back to the airport?
> 
> Trying to get a reservation at Magellan's is crazy too.  It's really the only table service restaurant I'm interested in.  I was a couple minutes late when reservations opened last night.  They had plenty of tables for 2, but not 5.  We have 4 more nights, so we'll try our best!



Yes! That is exactly what we did. Played at the park and then literally ran back to the room to be there in time for Fantasmic. The video has no editing at all and the music is not being piped in the room. 

We booked our transfers back to the airport with the hotel while we were there. We will do the same thing again this year. It was easy and convenient and punctual! 

I will try for Magellan’s this year online. Last year we got lucky. We were staying club level at Disneyland Hotel and the club hostess got the manager involved in trying to get us a reservation. We thought it was a no go but the manager didn’t give up and nearly an hour later of making calls back and forth with the hostess also intervening on our behalf we were informed we had a reservation for that night!


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

@calypso726 I admire your determination!  Well done! 

@Cousin Orville how did you navigate the reservation site for Magellan's?  It's only in Japanese from what I can tell.  It just closed for maintenance, so I'm going to try again later.  I was just using Google translate as I navigated through website!


----------



## Mathmagicland

I’m heading out of town this week, so before I leave I want to wish the May Adventurers a wonderful time in Japan!!  Have fun!!!


----------



## TarotFox

CaliKris said:


> @Cousin Orville it may be tricky to get reservations for 5.  I would try calling if you continue to have a problem.  There are people that speak English answering the phones.  The word for English is Eigo (pronounced Eggo - like let go of my Eggo.).
> 
> If someone speaking Japanese answers the phone, I just say Eggo Han-Ah-See-Mas Kah? (all a's pronounced ah)  Do you speak English?  This has helped me many times.  A useful phrase to know.  If they don't speak English, they will find someone who does.



Lol, I definitely don't pronounce Eggo that way (eggo like egg, eigo like eh-go, but I suppose in some accents this would maybe be the same) but I think they'll get what you mean. Also if you just start babbling English haha.


----------



## CaliKris

Yes, eh-go is a better way to explain the pronunciation.  I am sure I have a terrible American accent, but the Japanese somehow seem to understand.  They tend to be very forgiving and encouraging when I try to speak bad Japanese.


----------



## Cousin Orville

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> @calypso726 I admire your determination!  Well done!
> 
> @Cousin Orville how did you navigate the reservation site for Magellan's?  It's only in Japanese from what I can tell.  It just closed for maintenance, so I'm going to try again later.  I was just using Google translate as I navigated through website!



Now I can’t find the link because the website is closed.  But basically you go log in and find your reservation.  There’s an option called “travel case” you click on.  You’ll see sort of a day by day spreadsheet.  You’ll probably see the breakfast reservation times you chose.  Then you click the lunch or dinner time slot plus button.  It takes you to a link with all the possible restaurants.  From there it’s more obvious.  Click the restaurant, number of guests and available times will appear or in my case not appear .  It all opens 9am Tokyo time 1 month prior.  So, tonight reservations for the 13th will open up.

Sorry that’s completely off of memory. Bottom line is since you have a package, you don’t have to go through the Japanese only side.

Again, I saw plenty of availability for 2.  4 and especially 5 seems to be the problem.


----------



## TarotFox

Ah well, the Japanese hear lots of bad accents haha. Even I get lots of notes on pitch accent at this point and I've spoken Japanese for 6 years.


----------



## sayhello

calypso726 said:


> Small off topic first world problems rant here: In a few months, we will be going on the Sept 29th Japan ABD and are also doing the ABD 2 night post stay package at Disneyland Hotel in Tokyo. We are adding an additional 2 nights on our own. Last night I participated for the second night in a row, the stressful, anxiety ridden, frustrating, nail biting horror show that is booking a Harbor View room at MiraCosta in Tokyo Disney Sea. This involves making sure you already have a valid registered an account with TDR  Calling your credit card and letting them know you will be making a purchase in Japan  Using a MC over Visa in case the website prompts you to call for verification  Doing a practice run before your booking window opens up so you know what to expect  Copying the URL from your practice run, putting in a text generator and changing the date in the URL to your real date to get to the page faster  Being on your computer and ready before 11 am Tokyo time  Entering your edited URL  Clicking refresh at the exact moment the time turns from 9:59 pm ET to 10 pm ET  Doing this EVERY night you wish to stay in this room type because it can ONLY be booked ONE. NIGHT. AT. A. TIME.
> 
> I am happy to say that I was successful in securing the first night of the on our own stay in a MiraCosta Harbor View room two nights ago. Last night, I was able to pull up the room immediately and when I hit reserve the next screen would give me a not available to book zero results pop up. This happened a subsequent FOUR separate times over the span of an hour and a half of refreshing all FOUR times
> 
> Luckily, my TA was up booking rooms at Disneyland Hotel for other friends of ours traveling with us. Between her and DH scrambling we were able to get a reservation for that night, just not at MiraCosta. Instead it is back at the Disneyland Hotel in a Alice in Wonderland themed character room.  So now, we have 2 nights with ABD add on at Tokyo's Disneyland Hotel, then we get to spend one night at the much coveted MiraCosta Harbor View Room, then we have to go back to the Disneyland hotel ... like a peasant  (kidding, I'm borrowing a phrase from the Budget Board credit card thread which some of you are on and will get the inside joke).
> 
> For those wondering why anyone would go through this ordeal, here is Fantasmic at Tokyo Disney Sea filmed from our room last year with my iPhone. *https://tinyurl.com/y3uhojrh*


And THIS is definitely one of the reasons I went with the ABD package!!  Stuff like what you described is beyond my patience!!!  I was really lucky that they didn't charge me a single supplement for my package, so it ended up being pretty decently priced, too.  Sometimes, my time and my nerves are worth paying the price!     But I'm so glad you got at least one night of what you were looking for.   

By the way, your video link doesn't work for me.  It says "URL signature expired".



Mathmagicland said:


> I’m heading out of town this week, so before I leave I want to wish the May Adventurers a wonderful time in Japan!!  Have fun!!!


Thank you so much!!    It's really starting to get real for me.    Spent today sorting out all my medications (Oi!), buying last minute stuff, and doing laundry.  SO glad I took the day before I leave off from work!!  

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

On the topic of booking restaurants, it appears TDR releases reservation a little earlier than 9am Tokyo time.  I checked 12min early and they had very good availability at Magellan's.  Still no 5 tops.  Checked with 5 adults or 2A/3 kids and nothing.  I booked a table for 4 - and we'll see. I'll check with them in person to see if we can add a person.  Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Cousin Orville said:


> On the topic of booking restaurants, it appears TDR releases reservation a little earlier than 9am Tokyo time.  I checked 12min early and they had very good availability at Magellan's.  Still no 5 tops.  Checked with 5 adults or 2A/3 kids and nothing.  I booked a table for 4 - and we'll see. I'll check with them in person to see if we can add a person.  Can't hurt to ask.


I hope it works out for you.


----------



## sayhello

So I have to admit, I know nothing about the dining at TDLR.  I'm not big on Table Service when I'm at a park I'm not likely to visit again (unless it's like a big group dinner).  What Quick Service do you guys recommend?

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> So I have to admit, I know nothing about the dining at TDLR.  I'm not big on Table Service when I'm at a park I'm not likely to visit again (unless it's like a big group dinner).  What Quick Service do you guys recommend?



So besides the gyoza sausage bun we ate at two places.

My friends ate here when I went for another run at Journey to the Center of the Earth and they liked it.
https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/en/tds/restaurant/detail/418/

We had a snack here also.
https://www.tokyodisneyresort.jp/en/tds/restaurant/detail/456/


----------



## OhanaCuz

CaliKris said:


> Yes, eh-go is a better way to explain the pronunciation.  I am sure I have a terrible American accent, but the Japanese somehow seem to understand.  They tend to be very forgiving and encouraging when I try to speak bad Japanese.



I love the way you describe the pronunciation.  When I was in Japan trying to say things I didn't understand how to pronounce things properly when reading from a book.  Instead of "desk-a" I was saying "sue-ka" (I'm sure I'm butchering this from memory).


----------



## Cousin Orville

Mathmagicland said:


> I hope it works out for you.



Thanks!  If not, no big deal.  I’m more curious than anything given it’s reputation.  I’m actually more excited about a couple of reservations I was able to get in Kyoto and Tokyo. 



sayhello said:


> So I have to admit, I know nothing about the dining at TDLR.  I'm not big on Table Service when I'm at a park I'm not likely to visit again (unless it's like a big group dinner).  What Quick Service do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sayhello



I’d love to hear opinions about this as well considering counter service will be the bulk of our meals.


----------



## CaliKris

DisneySea - we loved Volcania.  It is Chinese cuisine.  
                  Casbah food court is good if you like spicy curry.  I can't eat it but I hear it is good.
                  Teddy Roosevelt Lounge is a cool bar and lounge which is worth checking out even just to look at a Japanese                                    take on an American president

Tokyo Disneyland - Queen of Hearts Banquet Hall - Alice in Wonderland themed
                            Grandma's Sara's Kitchen - comfort food
                            Hungry Bear Restaurant - if you like sweet, Japanese curry


Snacks - any of the flavored popcorns and green alien men with custard in Tomorrowland


----------



## calypso726

CaliKris said:


> DisneySea - we loved Volcania.  It is Chinese cuisine.
> Casbah food court is good if you like spicy curry.  I can't eat it but I hear it is good.
> Teddy Roosevelt Lounge is a cool bar and lounge which is worth checking out even just to look at a Japanese                                    take on an American president
> 
> Tokyo Disneyland - Queen of Hearts Banquet Hall - Alice in Wonderland themed
> Grandma's Sara's Kitchen - comfort food
> Hungry Bear Restaurant - if you like sweet, Japanese curry
> 
> 
> Snacks - any of the flavored popcorns and green alien men with custard in Tomorrowland



I second all of this.

Casbah was awesome and I didn't find it too spicy, more flavorful. Sweetheart Cafe at TDS at the front of the park was really neat too. It didn't seem like you could go wrong no matter what you chose.


----------



## AquaDame

sayhello said:


> So I have to admit, I know nothing about the dining at TDLR.  I'm not big on Table Service when I'm at a park I'm not likely to visit again (unless it's like a big group dinner).  What Quick Service do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sayhello



Some of my favs:
Disneyland:
Sweetheart Cafe - For pastries, I haven't tried their sandwiches here but I ALWAYS stop and get some Mike Wazowski bread. Its 'melon-pan' in the shape of his head and soooo good. Groups of girls will fill their trays with several (maybe as gifts?). I also enjoy the anpan buns in the shape of a dog bone.
Camp Woodchuck Kitchen: Waffle sandwiches. Need I say more?
Grandma Sarah's and Queen of Hearts Banquet Hall: These are both in really neat settings and worth a stop. The food isn't anything special but the portions at Sarah's are large, and the food at the QoH is cute.
Rackety's Raccoon Saloon: ok, so this is just a snack place really but I love their sundae! They have corn flakes in the bottom for a nice crunch, good soft serve with fruit topping and an ADORABLE mickey churro stuck in there too. I love it.
Huey, Dewey and Louie's Good Time Cafe: I had a sandwich here this last trip and it was REALLY good too... it was a special Easter offering but I imagine their normal sandwich was good too. It was in the shape of an egg on soft steamed bread but the normal one is a Mickey hand I think?

Disney Sea:
Teddy Roosevelt Lounge - there may be a wait but we've enjoyed everything we've had here so far. Their Caesar Salad is a little strange, but still yummy and they have a large pastrami sandwich too that most people seemed to be ordering. Their seasonal parfait was SO GOOD I went back the next day and got another. I always make sure to go here every trip - its relaxing, kind of funny with all the bears around, and they have a large drink menu if you are inclined (I rarely drink and didn't have  anything this trip but still enjoyed it for the ambiance.)
Casbah Good Court: A previous poster mentioned the curry is spicy but mine wasn't at all... I had the Easter special set and it was normal. Not bland, but not hot spicy just lots of curry flavor if that makes sense?
Cafe Portofino - buffetteria with pastas, I enjoyed the set meal but it was too large to finish.

Disneyland Hotel:
Dreamer's Lounge: They serve afternoon tea here! Its quiet and lovely, the tea is delicious and the treats are adorable! Its great for a break from the park if you change your mind and need a break. And/or for anyone else reading!


----------



## WeLoveABD

AquaDame said:


> Some of my favs:
> Disneyland:
> Sweetheart Cafe - For pastries, I haven't tried their sandwiches here but I ALWAYS stop and get some Mike Wazowski bread. Its 'melon-pan' in the shape of his head and soooo good. Groups of girls will fill their trays with several (maybe as gifts?). I also enjoy the anpan buns in the shape of a dog bone.
> Camp Woodchuck Kitchen: Waffle sandwiches. Need I say more?
> Grandma Sarah's and Queen of Hearts Banquet Hall: These are both in really neat settings and worth a stop. The food isn't anything special but the portions at Sarah's are large, and the food at the QoH is cute.
> Rackety's Raccoon Saloon: ok, so this is just a snack place really but I love their sundae! They have corn flakes in the bottom for a nice crunch, good soft serve with fruit topping and an ADORABLE mickey churro stuck in there too. I love it.
> Huey, Dewey and Louie's Good Time Cafe: I had a sandwich here this last trip and it was REALLY good too... it was a special Easter offering but I imagine their normal sandwich was good too. It was in the shape of an egg on soft steamed bread but the normal one is a Mickey hand I think?
> 
> Disney Sea:
> Teddy Roosevelt Lounge - there may be a wait but we've enjoyed everything we've had here so far. Their Caesar Salad is a little strange, but still yummy and they have a large pastrami sandwich too that most people seemed to be ordering. Their seasonal parfait was SO GOOD I went back the next day and got another. I always make sure to go here every trip - its relaxing, kind of funny with all the bears around, and they have a large drink menu if you are inclined (I rarely drink and didn't have  anything this trip but still enjoyed it for the ambiance.)
> Casbah Good Court: A previous poster mentioned the curry is spicy but mine wasn't at all... I had the Easter special set and it was normal. Not bland, but not hot spicy just lots of curry flavor if that makes sense?
> Cafe Portofino - buffetteria with pastas, I enjoyed the set meal but it was too large to finish.
> 
> Disneyland Hotel:
> Dreamer's Lounge: They serve afternoon tea here! Its quiet and lovely, the tea is delicious and the treats are adorable! Its great for a break from the park if you change your mind and need a break. And/or for anyone else reading!


The Teddy Roosevelt lounge definitely worth a look and a drink, and we loved the Italian restaurant near the Miracosta hotel, next to the canal.


----------



## sayhello

Great suggestions so far, everyone!    THANK YOU!!  Please keep them coming!

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

Just as an update, finally secured a table for 5 at Magellan's for dinner.  3rd time's a charm!


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> Just as an update, finally secured a table for 5 at Magellan's for dinner.  3rd time's a charm!


Congrats!

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks! It's a TDR miracle!  When do you fly out?  Coming up quick, right?


----------



## sayhello

Cousin Orville said:


> Thanks! It's a TDR miracle!  When do you fly out?  Coming up quick, right?


Friday morning!!  I have no clue what clothing to pack! It's actually been kind of warm there!

Sayhello


----------



## Theta

Did people find it was it better to book Japan prenights with Disney or on your own?

What about the extensions?


----------



## sayhello

Theta said:


> Did people find it was it better to book Japan prenights with Disney or on your own?
> 
> What about the extensions?


It worked better for me to book both a pre-night and the Tokyo Disneyland Resort add-on through Disney.  For the pre-night, I really couldn't get the hotel room for much less, and I really like being picked up at the airport, and taken to the hotel without having to worry about not reading or speaking the language.  For the add-on, it was worth it to me, because it was just easier and I like having ABD take care of it all, and getting all the Fastpasses, etc.  For me, as a solo, it was pretty OK cost-wise.  It gets really pricey if you're booking the add-on through ABD for a family.

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

Cousin Orville said:


> Just as an update, finally secured a table for 5 at Magellan's for dinner.  3rd time's a charm!



If you get into the secret room I will be even moreeee jealous.


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Friday morning!!  I have no clue what clothing to pack! It's actually been kind of warm there!
> 
> Sayhello


We went this time of year in May 2015 and had weather from 85 degrees with high humidity one day in Kyoto to 62 degrees and chilly in Hakone.  I would pack layers.  Most days were very pleasant.  The breeze coming off the bay at Tokyo DL and DisneySea can be quite chilly especially at night.  A windbreaker would have been helpful.  We did not have one.


----------



## calypso726

Theta said:


> Did people find it was it better to book Japan prenights with Disney or on your own?
> 
> What about the extensions?



It's always good practice to see what the rates are with ABD vs on your own. We are doing pre nights in Tokyo so of course we are on our own. We booked the Park Hyatt Tokyo on points and are excited to check out what the fuss is all about.

As for the extension, on your own is more than likely the more cost effective option. However, there is a subjective value to extra fastpasses and the absolute pain in the nether regions that it can be to book the Tokyo Disney hotels on your own. We opted to do both. We have our 2 night extension with ABD. We get to enjoy extra fastpasses and that was two days less of a headache and stress regarding the hotel stay. Since ABD is taking care of the first two nights, I thought it worth getting on the anxiety ridden stress rollercoaster of trying to book 2 more nights at the MiraCosta in a Harbor View room. The booking windows opened up this past Friday night for my first night and Saturday night for the second night. I was unsuccessful and only secured our first night at MiraCosta. Through team work with DH and my TA we did manage to get the second night at the Disneyland hotel which right now has no availability except for the suite which is $2,326.88 per night. Uhm, no thanks. So, if you are going to do it on your own, know what you are getting into or be sure your TA has done this before and knows what they are getting into and how the process works. 



OhanaCuz said:


> If you get into the secret room I will be even moreeee jealous.



Me too!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Theta said:


> Did people find it was it better to book Japan prenights with Disney or on your own?
> 
> What about the extensions?



We booked on own own.  It saved a lot, but it is a pain.  You have to do a lot of research.  It becomes dramatically more expensive through ABD if you are a larger party as they will (I assume) book you into 2 rooms.  We're a family of 5 biting the bullet and staying in one room (that can accommodate 5).  We're staying for 5 nights.  Our cost was ~$2000 cheaper booking packages and staying 5 nights compared to staying 2 nights through ABD.  So we have a 3 day/2 night package, 1 night room only, and 3 day/2 night package.  TDR doesn't make it simple!


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> We went this time of year in May 2015 and had weather from 85 degrees with high humidity one day in Kyoto to 62 degrees and chilly in Hakone.  I would pack layers.  Most days were very pleasant.  The breeze coming off the bay at Tokyo DL and DisneySea can be quite chilly especially at night.  A windbreaker would have been helpful.  We did not have one.


Thanks!!  This is very useful!

Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> Thanks!!  This is very useful!
> 
> Sayhello


I am SO excited for you.  The only problem with visiting Japan is it adds another trip to your bucket list.  Revisiting Japan


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> I am SO excited for you.  The only problem with visiting Japan is it adds another trip to your bucket list.  Revisiting Japan




Sayhello


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

sayhello said:


> It worked better for me to book both a pre-night and the Tokyo Disneyland Resort add-on through Disney.  For the pre-night, I really couldn't get the hotel room for much less, and I really like being picked up at the airport, and taken to the hotel without having to worry about not reading or speaking the language.  For the add-on, it was worth it to me, because it was just easier and I like having ABD take care of it all, and getting all the Fastpasses, etc.  For me, as a solo, it was pretty OK cost-wise.  It gets really pricey if you're booking the add-on through ABD for a family.
> 
> Sayhello



I had to pack most of my clothes when we were home in April (we will only be in Toronto for 18 hours before we leave).  I have the following:

a selection of skorts, shorts, t-shirts (lululemon ones that are easy to wash and hang dry and nicer cotton ones) and tank tops   

2 pairs of long pants and a light sweater
waterproof shoes (no laughing -- after China I won't be stuck in rainy season in Japan with wet feet all day)
a water PROOF jacket (only had water resistant in China -- again huge mistake I have learned from)
travel umbrella (super light)

ankle socks (I don't want to have bare feet in restaurants / temples) and compression socks (for the plane)
extra memory card and battery for my camera
hand sanitizer 

snacks for plane (just in case) 

travel insurance documents 

a nice silk scarf from China
belt 

some nice costume jewellery
credit cards

shampoo / conditioner (I'm picky about hair products) 

A pair of sandals, walking shoes and dressy shoes for our photo shoot at the Inari Shrine 

bathing suit (unlikely I'll ever reach for it, but it's there just in case)
Tylenol, Gravol, moleskin, band-aids, travel scissors, safety pins, needle and thread, laundry detergent, wet wipes, toothpaste
sunglasses and a hat
small flat iron for hair
chargers for electronics
iPad
ABD booklet (it's in FL with me now, but will be packed in my backpack)
local currency 

small battery-operated fans for super hot days (with extra batteries)

cute little bag for evenings out
Maybe pile has the following:

cotton khaki shorts (not practical for travel but very cute!)
nice dress
l/s blouse
I'm probably over-packed, but I'd rather have a bit too much.  It helps that I have an area in my closet set aside for travel clothes, so I just pull out the neat piles, wash, fold and place into cubes.  Then add the nicer outfits I want. If you are packing light then completely disregard my list .

And yes, I'm type A!


----------



## OhanaCuz

I can't remember if I gave this DisneySea tip but go back to places at night.  Mysterious Island was mind-boggling to me in the daytime and it's lit spectacularly at night.


----------



## pinksand

Cousin Orville said:


> Just as an update, finally secured a table for 5 at Magellan's for dinner.  3rd time's a charm!



You will LOVE it! We JUST got back from an SDL/TDR trip and Magellan's was by far our favorite place (and there were a lot of great ones!). It's one of the best dining experiences I've had in a Disney park.


----------



## sayhello

My TA just forwarded the following email update from ABD about my Japan itinerary:



> The Junior Adventurer movie and dinner scheduled on Day 5 will now take place on the evening of Day 7 and include dinner and bowling at the Hilton Odawara Resort with the Adventure Guides.
> 
> On Day 9, the order of activities is being adjusted. Following the Traditional Japanese Tea Ceremony, we will have a fun and informative sushi making class. After lunch, we will visit the Senso-Ji Temple in Asakusa before boarding a water bus for a cruise along the Sumida River with views of Tokyo's stunning skyline.
> 
> In addition, at beaches, public pools, onsens (hot springs), and gyms in Japan, it is common to see signs stating "No Tattoos." This includes the onsen experience at the Hotel Associa Takayama Resort. Due to prevailing cultural sentiments, guests with body art - no matter how small or discreet - will not be permitted to enter the onsen at the resort.


Is the Day 9 change the change you had, @WeLoveABD & @Mathmagicland?

At least they are finally formally informing folks about the tatoo issue.

Sayhello


----------



## helenk

sayhello said:


> My TA just forwarded the following email update from ABD about my Japan itinerary:
> 
> Is the Day 9 change the change you had, @WeLoveABD & @Mathmagicland?
> 
> At least they are finally formally informing folks about the tatoo issue.
> 
> Sayhello


I  have been following along with your posts, and I am anxious to read your trip report once you get back. I am planning on going to Japan next year, probably solo and want to book the 2 nights at Disneyland as well. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## WeLoveABD

sayhello said:


> My TA just forwarded the following email update from ABD about my Japan itinerary:
> 
> Is the Day 9 change the change you had, @WeLoveABD & @Mathmagicland?
> 
> At least they are finally formally informing folks about the tatoo issue.
> 
> Sayhello


Yes-- and it made sense to have the sushi experience earlier as it rolled into the lunch hour.   As for onsen--, I liked the experience, once I caught on to the procedures!


----------



## OhanaCuz

CaliKris said:


> I am SO excited for you.  The only problem with visiting Japan is it adds another trip to your bucket list.  Revisiting Japan



sigh.  This is so true.


----------



## sayhello

helenk said:


> I  have been following along with your posts, and I am anxious to read your trip report once you get back. I am planning on going to Japan next year, probably solo and want to book the 2 nights at Disneyland as well. I hope you have a great time.


Thanks!  I'll post what I can while I'm gone, but will post most of it once I return.  I'll let you know how it goes!



WeLoveABD said:


> Yes-- and it made sense to have the sushi experience earlier as it rolled into the lunch hour.   As for onsen--, I liked the experience, once I caught on to the procedures!


Thanks!  Looks like it's a permanent change now!  I still haven't decided about the onsen yet.  I figure I can decide when I get there!  

Sayhello


----------



## Donalyn

Sayhello - I hope that you have a great trip!  Look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

@sayhello I know you are leaving either tomorrow or Saturday and wanted to wish you the absolute best trip!  I am very much looking forward to reading whatever you can post during your trip!  Have a FANTASTIC time!


----------



## sayhello

Donalyn said:


> Sayhello - I hope that you have a great trip!  Look forward to hearing about it.


Thanks!  I look forward to reporting on it!  



*WDW*Groupie* said:


> @sayhello I know you are leaving either tomorrow or Saturday and wanted to wish you the absolute best trip!  I am very much looking forward to reading whatever you can post during your trip!  Have a FANTASTIC time!


Tomorrow!  Still packing, because me.    I'll post what I can, and post more when I get back!  Thanks!

Sayhello


----------



## tink1970

@sayhello -- I know how excited you are for this trip and I hope it exceeds your expectations! Safe travels


----------



## sayhello

tink1970 said:


> @sayhello -- I know how excited you are for this trip and I hope it exceeds your expectations! Safe travels


Thanks!  

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

sayhello said:


> Thanks!



Have a great time.   Wish I was on this trip!!


----------



## sayhello

OhanaCuz said:


> Have a great time.   Wish I was on this trip!!


Thanks!!!  

Sayhello


----------



## AquaDame

Bon voyage @sayhello !


----------



## sayhello

AquaDame said:


> Bon voyage @sayhello !


Thanks!!

Sayhello


----------



## OhanaCuz

CaliKris said:


> @Cousin Orville it may be tricky to get reservations for 5.  I would try calling if you continue to have a problem.  There are people that speak English answering the phones.  The word for English is Eigo (pronounced Eggo - like let go of my Eggo.).
> 
> If someone speaking Japanese answers the phone, I just say Eggo Han-Ah-See-Mas Kah? (all a's pronounced ah)  Do you speak English?  This has helped me many times.  A useful phrase to know.  If they don't speak English, they will find someone who does.



The Google Translate app is amazing.  I was able to hear it pronounced first.  When I tried to say it my first attempt was translated as "Do you speak smile" but eventually I got to where I could say it.


----------



## Rebecca White

sayhello said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Sayhello


Have you gone yet? My family and I will be on the June 15th trip, I am so excited to go!!


----------



## sayhello

Rebecca White said:


> Have you gone yet? My family and I will be on the June 15th trip, I am so excited to go!!


Yes!  I'm still in Tokyo!  Tonight is the Farewell dinner    and tomorrow is Tokyo Disney Resort!!  Sorry I haven't updated; I have no idea how people do that!!  

Sayhello


----------



## Travel_with_5

We just booked japan ABD in April 2020, and it seems only 7 signed up (of which our family is 5) so far.  I know a long way out, but last year the trips booked up almost immediately.  Anyone know why / any negative feedback from prior trips?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Travel_with_5 said:


> We just booked japan ABD in April 2020, and it seems only 7 signed up (of which our family is 5) so far.  I know a long way out, but last year the trips booked up almost immediately.  Anyone know why / any negative feedback from prior trips?


I was on the inaugural April trip this year and it was fabulous!   Nothing but positive comments from our group.  My guess would be that since this year is the first for Japan, it sold out quickly.  The same thing happened with the Egypt trips for next year - all sold out on the first day or two of bookings.


----------



## disneyphx

Question for those of you who have done the Japan trip - or are further along in their research than I am!
- how cold/warm is the airconditioning? It is 100+ here and I am in my office in a sweater and closed toe shoes....I always travel with a light jacket, but wondering what weight and how often I will wera it
- ideas or recommendations for meals on your own? DD does not eat seafood, but likes udon and yakitori 
Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

disneyphx said:


> Question for those of you who have done the Japan trip - or are further along in their research than I am!
> - how cold/warm is the airconditioning? It is 100+ here and I am in my office in a sweater and closed toe shoes....I always travel with a light jacket, but wondering what weight and how often I will wera it
> - ideas or recommendations for meals on your own? DD does not eat seafood, but likes udon and yakitori
> Thanks!


It was not that warm while I was in Japan last month, except for the first day in Tokyo.  I don't recall any places being overly cold, but again, it wasn't that hot outside.   Most of the hotel rooms (except for Takayama) have individual climate controls that worked really well.  I wore my summer nightgowns, and was fine.

For meals on your own, the only recommendation I have is for the day you are OYO in Nara at the shopping district.  Unfortunately, the photo I have shows the name of the place in Japanese, but they had an AMAZING pork cutlet over curry udon noodles.  LOVED it.

I'll post a photo of the place as soon as I get home & can re-size the photo.



Sayhello


----------



## CaliKris

sayhello said:


> I
> 
> I'll post a photo of the place as soon as I get home & can re-size the photo.
> 
> Sayhello


Just so you know, I read on another thread that photos no longer need to be resized before posting.  I have not tried it myself,, but it is one of the upgrades with the new boards.  Apparently photos are automatically resized when posting.


----------



## AquaDame

disneyphx said:


> Question for those of you who have done the Japan trip - or are further along in their research than I am!
> - how cold/warm is the airconditioning? It is 100+ here and I am in my office in a sweater and closed toe shoes....I always travel with a light jacket, but wondering what weight and how often I will wera it
> - ideas or recommendations for meals on your own? DD does not eat seafood, but likes udon and yakitori
> Thanks!



I have yet to travel to Japan in the summer, but from what I understand they use A/C sparingly in public places. It is just now warming up a little... hopefully someone there can chime in!


----------



## sayhello

CaliKris said:


> Just so you know, I read on another thread that photos no longer need to be resized before posting.  I have not tried it myself,, but it is one of the upgrades with the new boards.  Apparently photos are automatically resized when posting.


OMG, you are correct!   It works! That is so fabulous, it's going to save me so much time when I do my Trip Reports!! THANKS! 

Sayhello


----------

